# L'Angolo del "c'ho fame"



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Ecco il nostro angolino dove si parla di... 

"Hai un leggero languorino?"
"no no, la mia è proprio fame... mettete i lucchetti al frigorifero":carneval:



Vabbè: consigli&consigli per una sana alimentazione


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> Ecco il nostro angolino dove si parla di...
> 
> "Hai un leggero languorino?"
> "no no, la mia è proprio fame... mettete i lucchetti al frigorifero":carneval:
> ...


Ho perso 3 kili....!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho perso 3 kili....!



Bravo  come hai fatto?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Bravo  come hai fatto?


Non mangio.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho perso 3 kili....!


La pippa è stata proficua!? :rotfl::rotfl:

Io 6...in 20 giorni...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> La pippa è stata proficua!? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io 6...in 20 giorni...


La scena finale ieri sera,devastante.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

cmq dovrebbe essere un thread serio di consigli


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> cmq dovrebbe essere un thread serio di consigli


Hai ragione.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione.



io ho QUASI sempre ragione


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io ho QUASI sempre ragione


Oscuro è in quel quasi.:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq dovrebbe essere un thread serio di consigli


Bene.
Io mi ero fottuta totalmente il metabolismo.
Quindi al netto di vari controlli e visite e rotture di cazzo varie e medicine che hanno solo aumentato il problema ho deciso di prendere su e smuovere tutto.
Innanzitutto attività fisica, ogni giorno senza sconti. Un giorno cardio e un giorno pesistica.
Poi ho cambiato completamente alimentazione.
Se prima mangiavo una volta al giorno adesso ho aumentato a cinque.
Colazione, spuntino, pranzo, spuntino e cena. Senza sgarrare.
Frutta e/o verdura ad ogni pasto e tanta tanta acqua.
Aboliti carboidrati, a parte la botta di vita che mi danno delle gallette di riso e mais.
Vado quindi di proteine, carne, pesce, legumi...anche se sui legumi devo stare un attimo attenta perchè grazie alle cure sbagliate mi si è fottuto pure l'intestino che è stato in infiammazione mesi e Dio sempre maledica la Metformina.
Aboliti gli zuccheri, se voglio un caffè lo prendo amaro, se voglio mangiarmi un dolce prendo della frutta.
Sono in questo regime da 20 giorni. I primi 3 ho sofferto di mal di testa lancinanti e giramenti. Il nervoso era alle stelle. Piano piano si è ridotto e piano piano mi è tornata la fame che prima non avevo più. Prima mangiavo una volta al giorno e ora cinque.
In 20 giorni ho perso 6 kg dopo 2 anni di blocco totale. Dopo 2 anni di glicemia alta è calata. Domani mi daranno l'esito degli ultimi esami fatti e vediamo che cosa è cambiato.


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ecco il nostro angolino dove si parla di...
> 
> "Hai un leggero languorino?"
> "no no, la mia è proprio fame... mettete i lucchetti al frigorifero":carneval:
> ...


Ho pranzato da poco, ho preso una mezza cipolla, una zucchina, ho cotto, ho frullato, ho buttato 100gr tra riso, orzo e farro e ho fatto cuocere. Ho tirato tutto fuori, bello devo dire, c'ho buttato dentro quasi 150gr di tonno al naturale e mi sono calato tutto (buono, non dico il contrario).

Però....questo è quello che mi sono mangiato...quello che avrei mangiato io sarebbero stati, un cheesecake intero per primo, 1 kg di tiramisù per secondo e una cofana di gelato per dessert...rinunciando alla frutta.

Scusa, ma sto thread che è 'na specie di trappola?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene.
> Io mi ero fottuta totalmente il metabolismo.
> Quindi al netto di vari controlli e visite e rotture di cazzo varie e medicine che hanno solo aumentato il problema ho deciso di prendere su e smuovere tutto.
> Innanzitutto attività fisica, ogni giorno senza sconti. Un giorno cardio e un giorno pesistica.
> ...


Ottimo!
sto seguendo più o meno la stessa "dieta" da pochi giorni.

a me non hanno abolito i carboidrati ma li posso mangiare solo a colazione (pane e marmellata) oppure due volte a settimana solo a pranzo (o pasta integrale, o patate, o riso): gli altri giorni proteine (che per me sono legumi)

dopo le 16 stop a carboidrati

per il resto solo tanta frutta e verdura 

niente zuccheri, niente alcol, niente di niente.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ho pranzato da poco, ho preso una mezza cipolla, una zucchina, ho cotto, ho frullato, ho buttato 100gr tra riso, orzo e farro e ho fatto cuocere. Ho tirato tutto fuori, bello devo dire, c'ho buttato dentro quasi 150gr di tonno al naturale e mi sono calato tutto (buono, non dico il contrario).
> 
> Però....questo è quello che mi sono mangiato...quello che avrei mangiato io sarebbero stati, un cheesecake intero per primo, 1 kg di tiramisù per secondo e una cofana di gelato per dessert...rinunciando alla frutta.
> 
> *Scusa, ma sto thread che è 'na specie di trappola*?


no perché?


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no perché?


Mi istiga allo sfogo alimentare.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

*ooooh*

finalmente!!!!!!

specchio, specchio delle mie brame... ma io, perché c'ho sempre fame?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> sto seguendo più o meno la stessa "dieta" da pochi giorni.
> 
> a me non hanno abolito i carboidrati ma li posso mangiare solo a colazione (pane e marmellata) oppure due volte a settimana solo a pranzo (o pasta integrale, o patate, o riso): gli altri giorni proteine (che per me sono legumi)
> ...


Ti giuro, dopo 4 giorni mi sono sognata un piatto di tagliatelle!! 
Io niente pane, ma gallette che posso mangiare ogni giorno, quindi riesco a prendere anche i carboidrati, ma è molto limitata la cosa.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mangio.


davvero???


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> finalmente!!!!!!
> 
> specchio, specchio delle mie brame... ma io, perché c'ho sempre fame?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè mi sa che a te funziona il metabolismo! 
A me che si è incagnito col cacchio che mi prendeva la fame, contando che prendevo anche medicine che me la bloccavano...:unhappy:
Ho riscoperto il "piacere" di avere fame continua da poco...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mi istiga allo sfogo alimentare.


no, invece è un "gruppo di supporto" un po come gli "alcolisti anonimi"


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, invece è un "gruppo di supporto" un po come gli "alcolisti anonimi"


ambehh....quello che mi ci voleva


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> sto seguendo più o meno la stessa "dieta" da pochi giorni.
> 
> a me non hanno abolito i carboidrati ma li posso mangiare solo a colazione (pane e marmellata) oppure due volte a settimana solo a pranzo (o pasta integrale, o patate, o riso): gli altri giorni proteine (che per me sono legumi)
> ...


minchia che tristezza, ma non stai bene?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> no, invece è un "gruppo di supporto" un po come gli "alcolisti anonimi"


Dove posso trovare il gruppo per i "pipparoli conosciuti"?


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè mi sa che a te funziona il metabolismo!
> A me che si è incagnito col cacchio che mi prendeva la fame, contando che prendevo anche medicine che me la bloccavano...:unhappy:
> Ho riscoperto il "piacere" di avere fame continua da poco...


già, sembra assurdo ma più mangi, più bruci..

6 kg in 20 giorni, accidenti! come ti senti? 

devi perderne altri o hai finito?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti giuro, dopo 4 giorni mi sono sognata un piatto di tagliatelle!!
> Io niente pane, ma gallette che posso mangiare ogni giorno, quindi riesco a prendere anche i carboidrati, ma è molto limitata la cosa.


si chiama "dipendenza da carboidrati"
se ti fai un giro su Google ti si apre un mondo


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> ambehh....quello che mi ci voleva


no, serve ad attivare il metabolismo


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove posso trovare il gruppo per i "pipparoli conosciuti"?


in fondo al corridoio, ultima porta a destra


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> in fondo al corridoio, ultima porta a destra


Grazie.Scusate il disturbo.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si chiama "dipendenza da carboidrati"
> se ti fai un giro su Google ti si apre un mondo


io con i carboidrati vado tranquilla, nel senso che potrei vivere benissimo anche senza pane e pasta.

ho un problema serio con i formaggi ed i salumi.

e poi non resisto alle varie unterie tipo rustici e tutto ciò che è fatto con la pasta sfoglia, che lo so, è IL MALE.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già, sembra assurdo ma più mangi, più bruci..
> 
> 6 kg in 20 giorni, accidenti! *come ti senti? *
> 
> devi perderne altri o hai finito?


Da Dio!! 
Ma io credo che siano soprattutto liquidi, cazzarola mi è cambiata la linea del fisico...
Adesso comincia il lavoraccio...
Ne perdo altrettanti sono a bolla (due anni fa in 3 mesi ho avuto uno scoppio di 15 kg senza fare un cazzo:unhappy, se ne perdo di più è comunque buono, ma non necessario!


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si chiama "dipendenza da carboidrati"
> se ti fai un giro su Google ti si apre un mondo


Me ne sono accorta, non ti dico i mal di testa terrificanti che ho avuto...
E non voglio parlare del nervoso...il mio moroso mi ha detto "se devi stare così smettila subito", scoppi di pianto, sclerate senza motivo, depressione...
Per fortuna mi è durata poco, ma una roba del genere non mi era mai mai mai successa!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io con i carboidrati vado tranquilla, nel senso che potrei vivere benissimo anche senza pane e pasta.
> 
> ho un problema serio con i formaggi ed i salumi.
> 
> e poi non resisto alle varie unterie tipo rustici e tutto ciò che è fatto con la pasta sfoglia, che lo so, è IL MALE.


ah e bevo. cioè il vino a pasto, la birretta in spiaggia, l'aperitivo.... ecco mi fanno morire.

ora è un bel po' che ho eliminato l'alcool, da quando ho iniziato a prendere la pillola, perché sennò veramente a ritenzione te saluto...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io con i carboidrati vado tranquilla, nel senso che potrei vivere benissimo anche senza pane e pasta.
> 
> ho un problema serio con i formaggi ed i salumi.
> 
> e poi non resisto alle varie unterie tipo rustici e tutto ciò che è fatto con la pasta sfoglia, che lo so, è IL MALE.


formaggi e salumi sono da abolire.

la sfoglia... il male assoluto


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me ne sono accorta, non ti dico i mal di testa terrificanti che ho avuto...
> E non voglio parlare del nervoso...il mio moroso mi ha detto "se devi stare così smettila subito", scoppi di pianto, sclerate senza motivo, depressione...
> Per fortuna mi è durata poco, ma una roba del genere non mi era mai mai mai successa!


io la sento meno perché mangio pane a colazione e carb 2 volte a settimana

se perdo 6 chili in 20 giorni bacio in bocca con la lingua la dottoressa


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la sento meno perché mangio pane a colazione e carb 2 volte a settimana
> 
> se perdo 6 chili in 20 giorni bacio in bocca con la lingua la dottoressa


Io dovrei farlo col mio personal trainer...ma direi che è bene evitare...


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> formaggi e salumi sono da abolire.
> 
> la sfoglia... il male assoluto


lo so.. ho pure il colesterolo alto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non li mangio da un po'


tranne insomma venerdì alla famigerata cena che mi sono scofanata il fagottino di pasta brisè con ricotta, verdure e fonduta di formaggio, che na mano santa proprio.


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> formaggi e salumi sono da abolire.
> 
> la sfoglia... il male assoluto


ossignur, ma perche'? Ragazze, la vita e' una sola e breve, anche se vivete da eremita morirete lo stesso, ve lo hanno detto?
Non e' che si puo' vivere mangiando solo erba, eh; non dico una dieta alla bender, ma questo talebanismo (si dice?) sul cibo mi pare farsi male da soli...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ossignur, ma perche'? Ragazze, la vita e' una sola e breve, anche se vivete da eremita morirete lo stesso, ve lo hanno detto?
> Non e' che si puo' vivere mangiando solo erba, eh; non dico una dieta alla bender, ma questo talebanismo (si dice?) sul cibo mi pare farsi male da soli...


io sono vegan quindi ci campo d'erba


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ossignur, ma perche'? Ragazze, la vita e' una sola e breve, anche se vivete da eremita morirete lo stesso, ve lo hanno detto?
> Non e' che si puo' vivere mangiando solo erba, eh; non dico una dieta alla bender, ma questo talebanismo (si dice) sul cibo mi pare farsi male da soli...


Quando non campi più per quanto stai di merda fidati che cambi completamente.
A me frega una cippa di essere magra, davvero non mi è mai interessato...sono sempre stata tonda e non mi piaccio all'osso, ma purtroppo ho avuto grossi problemi.
E se devo mangiare solo erba per riuscire a campare mangio solo erba. Mi facevo del male prima.
Per me il cibo è un assoluto piacere, se non avessi avuto tutto sballato non mi sarei fatta problemi, ma è evidente che io personalmente dovevo fare qualcosa. Il qualcosa per stare bene nel mio caso è cadere nel talebanismo di mangiare 5 volte al giorno, che non mi pare nemmeno una brutta cosa eh!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ossignur, ma perche'? Ragazze, la vita e' una sola e breve, anche se vivete da eremita morirete lo stesso, ve lo hanno detto?
> Non e' che si puo' vivere mangiando solo erba, eh; non dico una dieta alla bender, ma questo talebanismo (si dice?) sul cibo mi pare farsi male da soli...


noo tranquillo io mangio come un camionista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mangio quanto il mio lui per capirci


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la sento meno perché mangio pane a colazione e carb 2 volte a settimana
> 
> se perdo 6 chili in 20 giorni bacio in bocca con la lingua la dottoressa


Beh, stando a quello che hai detto dovresti riuscirci. Magari pure un mese.

Solo che la frutta, hai detto, a volontà insieme alla verdura. Forse intendevi solo la verdura, che puoi mangiarne molta, perché con la frutta, se eccedi, fai fallire la dieta.

Quanta frutta mangi?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, stando a quello che hai detto dovresti riuscirci. Magari pure un mese.
> 
> Solo che la frutta, hai detto, a volontà insieme alla verdura. Forse intendevi solo la verdura, che puoi mangiarne molta, perché con la frutta, se eccedi, fai fallire la dieta.
> 
> Quanta frutta mangi?



si scusa ho scritto male.

verdura a volontà

1 frutto: colazione, spuntino e merenda oppure un centrifugato di frutta e verdura
in ogni caso la frutta sempre lontano dai pasti


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando non campi più per quanto stai di merda fidati che cambi completamente.
> A me frega una cippa di essere magra, davvero non mi è mai interessato...sono sempre stata tonda e non mi piaccio all'osso, ma purtroppo ho avuto grossi problemi.
> E se devo mangiare solo erba per riuscire a campare mangio solo erba. Mi facevo del male prima.
> Per me il cibo è un assoluto piacere, se non avessi avuto tutto sballato non mi sarei fatta problemi, ma è evidente che io personalmente dovevo fare qualcosa. Il qualcosa per stare bene nel mio caso è cadere nel talebanismo di mangiare 5 volte al giorno, che non mi pare nemmeno una brutta cosa eh!


io mi riferivo a
-carboidrati no
- la sfoglia e' il male
- abolire salumi e formaggi
- la dipendenza da caroboidrati
etc etc
e che cazz...
poi se uno ha problemi di salute, fa bene a stare attento; ma se non ne ha, che si goda la vita senza eccessi ma senza rinunce nemmeno


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*IVanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> io mi riferivo a
> -carboidrati no
> - la sfoglia e' il male
> - abolire salumi e formaggi
> ...


Io son entrato in paura con la carne rossa..girano voci strane...


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si scusa ho scritto male.
> 
> verdura a volontà
> 
> ...


Allora ci siamo. Aggiungi una camminata veloce di un'oretta tutte le volte che puoi, da sudarci diciamo, e sei a posto.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son entrato in paura con la carne rossa..girano voci strane...



infatti la carne rossa fa male


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Allora ci siamo. Aggiungi una camminata veloce di un'oretta tutte le volte che puoi, da sudarci diciamo, e sei a posto.


eh si... è il tempo che mi manca


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son entrato in paura con la carne rossa..girano voci strane...


no oh non voglio sapere che io sono dipendente dall'entrecôte per cortesia :scared:


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io mi riferivo a
> -carboidrati no
> - la sfoglia e' il male
> - abolire salumi e formaggi
> ...


Ma se devi perdere peso non ci sono santi, quella è la prima roba che parte. Tieni anche presente che ci sono persone che devono stare a dieta per salute, non per estetica. Aggiungici pure che non tutti hanno la stessa costituzione.


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh si... è il tempo che mi manca


Approfitta col cane. Se ce la fai, puoi farlo la mattina presto. Quello è un momento in cui tutto è possibile, poi nel resto della giornata impegni e imprevisti possono impedire qualsiasi programma.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene.
> Io mi ero fottuta totalmente il metabolismo.
> Quindi al netto di vari controlli e visite e rotture di cazzo varie e medicine che hanno solo aumentato il problema ho deciso di prendere su e smuovere tutto.
> Innanzitutto attività fisica, ogni giorno senza sconti. Un giorno cardio e un giorno pesistica.
> ...


Per i problemi di infiammazione di intestino barbabietole rosse e rucola svolgono azione depurativa ed antinfiammatoria


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Approfitta col cane. Se ce la fai, puoi farlo la mattina presto. Quello è un momento in cui tutto è possibile, poi nel resto della giornata impegni e imprevisti possono impedire qualsiasi programma.


io si, il cane no  è una nonnina ormai


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti la carne rossa fa male


UUUUUUUUHHHHHH, che peso!!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per i problemi di infiammazione di intestino barbabietole rosse e rucola svolgono azione depurativa ed antinfiammatoria



le barbabietole rosse hanno un sacco di zuccheri.


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le barbabietole rosse hanno un sacco di zuccheri.


AAAAHHHHHH!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> UUUUUUUUHHHHHH, che peso!!





ivanl ha detto:


> AAAAHHHHHH!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi sto divertendo da matti :rotfl:


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io si, il cane no  è una nonnina ormai


Ah già, come non detto, gli fai prendere un infarto. Esci da sola, niente scuse. Alle 6 del mattino.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ah già, come non detto, gli fai prendere un infarto. Esci da sola, niente scuse. *Alle 6 del mattino*.


ma che te sei impazzito


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le barbabietole rosse hanno un sacco di zuccheri.


Si vero ma random danno una bella ripulita


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene.
> Io mi ero fottuta totalmente il metabolismo.
> Quindi al netto di vari controlli e visite e rotture di cazzo varie e medicine che hanno solo aumentato il problema ho deciso di prendere su e smuovere tutto.
> *Innanzitutto attività fisica, ogni giorno senza sconti. Un giorno cardio e un giorno pesistica.
> ...


Sono cose fondamentali. Però mi pare che il calo sia troppo rapido...


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io mi riferivo a
> -carboidrati no
> - la sfoglia e' il male
> - abolire salumi e formaggi
> ...


Ti posso assicurare che la dipendenza da carboidrati è una cosa orrenda.
Ti posso assicurare che eliminandoli sono stata malissimo, non voglio esagerare ma pareva una vera crisi d'astinenza.
Tachicardia, nervoso, mal di testa, depressione, pianti, non stavo in piedi, mi fischiavano le orecchie.
Posso dire che sono stata veramente di merda.
Io non demonizzo niente, ma parlo per me...fegato a puttane, colesterolo, glicemia alta, peso schizzato in pochissimi mesi, ciclo sparito, intestino da metterci una croce sopra, ho cominciato ad avere problemi ad uscire di casa. Diciamo che ho avuto due anni decisamente orrendi.
Ho abolito i carboidrati, ho aboliti salumi e ogni genere di latticino, lavorazioni particolari come sfoglie e chissà cos'altro abolite. 
Credimi, sono rinata...ma mi sento proprio bene e dire "sto bene" non lo dicevo da mesi e mesi.
Il piatto di pasta bello condito, un tagliere di formaggi e salumi, un gelato, ci stanno...ci stanno tutti, ma con criterio. Ovviamente parlo per me e parlo di questa fase che è di mera disintossicazione. Sto solo mangiando tanto e bene.
Per la magnata di pasta e dolci e altro ci sarà tempo e occasione.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Purtroppo adoro la carne rossa alta e al sangue...ma...meglio non abusare....e ho lasciato.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono cose fondamentali. Però mi pare che il calo sia troppo rapido...


ma anche tu ti alleni tutti i giorni? io no.. io 3 volte a settimana... però cammino sempre..


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono cose fondamentali. Però mi pare che il calo sia troppo rapido...


Adesso sono ferma da qualche giorno...ma quei kg erano tutta ritenzione idrica...mi è cambiato il viso per quanto mi sto sgonfiando...:unhappy:
Ora comincia il calo graduale...


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo adoro la carne rossa alta e al sangue...ma...meglio non abusare....e ho lasciato.


Vabbè, ci andremo a mangiare na piadina!!!


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2015)

attenzione alla carne di cavallo, pare che con la crisi macellino anche i cavalli da equitazione, che spesso sono pieni di medicinali di vario tipo


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che te sei impazzito




Veramente no. Lo so che è dura, però può essere l'unico momento a disposizione. Anche perché dopo una giornata di lavoro, oltre alla voglia, deve esserci anche la possibilità. Spesso c'è sempre qualcosa da fare.

Ma perché? Metti la sveglia alle 6, alle 7:15 sei a casa bella pimpante. Poi a lavoro, sicuramente energica. Prova.
L'unica cosa, la sera, cadi stramazzata nel letto, inizi a dormire alle dieci, che se ti risvegli alle 6 ti sei fatta 8 ore di sonno. Vabbè dai, lo so che è dura, se lo fai però altro che 6 kg perdi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma anche tu ti alleni tutti i giorni? io no.. io 3 volte a settimana... però cammino sempre..


un giorno alla settimana no, riposo assoluto. Corro mediamente 4 giorni alla settimana (ora faccio 10km a uscita, ho ridotto per i tendini), e altri 2 di pesi leggeri. Se invece capita di giocare a tennis o calcetto, allora il giorno salto. Camminare comunque è ottimo, consumi molto meno della corsa ma ti eviti tutti i maledetti traumi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ci andremo a mangiare na piadina!!!


Crescione pomodoro e mozzarella....!Piadina?con la nutella e il cocco.


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso sono ferma da qualche giorno...ma quei kg erano tutta ritenzione idrica...mi è cambiato il viso per quanto mi sto sgonfiando...:unhappy:
> Ora comincia il calo graduale...


ah ok! Più lentamente scendi, meglio è, il metabolismo rimane praticamente inalterato...


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Crescione pomodoro e mozzarella*....!Piadina?con la nutella e il cocco.


che buono!!!


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> attenzione alla carne di cavallo, pare che con la crisi macellino anche i cavalli da equitazione, che spesso sono pieni di medicinali di vario tipo


Poi ti chiedi com'è che con la crisi mangi poco è ti ritrovi bello pompato.

Dovrebbe essere controllata, poi vai a capi'...il problema è che ci fanno pure gli omogeneizzati. Certe volte vedo certi bimbi piccoli come i vitelli...qualche dubbio ti viene.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok! Più lentamente scendi, meglio è, il metabolismo rimane praticamente inalterato...


Una settimana fa mi sono assestata e ho cominciato a vedere che va più a rilento, la botta iniziale l'ho sentita ovviamente...ma non ho perso massa, era davvero solo acqua!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente no. Lo so che è dura, però può essere l'unico momento a disposizione. Anche perché dopo una giornata di lavoro, oltre alla voglia, deve esserci anche la possibilità. Spesso c'è sempre qualcosa da fare.
> 
> Ma perché? Metti la sveglia alle 6, alle 7:15 sei a casa bella pimpante. Poi a lavoro, sicuramente energica. Prova.
> L'unica cosa, la sera, cadi stramazzata nel letto, inizi a dormire alle dieci, che se ti risvegli alle 6 ti sei fatta 8 ore di sonno. Vabbè dai, lo so che è dura, se lo fai però altro che 6 kg perdi.


significa che alle 7.15 devo fare doccia, colazione e fare uscire il cane e poi venire a lavoro..
secondo me. tempo una settimana e muoio.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> un giorno alla settimana no, riposo assoluto. Corro mediamente 4 giorni alla settimana (ora faccio 10km a uscita, ho ridotto per i tendini), e altri 2 di pesi leggeri. Se invece capita di giocare a tennis o calcetto, allora il giorno salto. Camminare comunque è ottimo, consumi molto meno della corsa ma ti eviti tutti i maledetti traumi.


Ma senti un pò:io gioco a calcio da quando avevo 7 anni,adesso faccio calcio a 5 e calcio a 8.Mi alleno il martedi,e gioco il venerdi...va bene?o è troppo poco un allenamento solo?


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> attenzione alla carne di cavallo, pare che con la crisi macellino anche i cavalli da equitazione, che spesso sono pieni di medicinali di vario tipo


la odio... troppo dolce :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Crescione pomodoro e mozzarella....!Piadina?con la nutella e il cocco.


Andata!!! :up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una settimana fa mi sono assestata e ho cominciato a vedere che va più a rilento, la botta iniziale l'ho sentita ovviamente...ma non ho perso massa, era davvero solo acqua!


un'ottima cosa è la bilancia impedenziometrica


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> che buono!!!


Guarda è la morte mia,sto a cazzo dritto tutto il giorno...!:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un giorno alla settimana no, riposo assoluto. Corro mediamente 4 giorni alla settimana (ora faccio 10km a uscita, ho ridotto per i tendini), e altri 2 di pesi leggeri. Se invece capita di giocare a tennis o calcetto, allora il giorno salto. Camminare comunque è ottimo, consumi molto meno della corsa ma ti eviti tutti i maledetti traumi.


io mi alleno 3 volte nei giorni dispari. i giorni pari provo a muovermi a piedi il più possibile...

andare a correre, qua è una tragedia. dovrei prendere la macchina per andare in qualche villa.. non si può :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma senti un pò:io gioco a calcio da quando avevo 7 anni,adesso faccio calcio a 5 e calcio a 8.Mi alleno il martedi,e gioco il venerdi...va bene?o è troppo poco un allenamento solo?


oscu' se aggiungi almeno un altro giorno o due di corsa secondo me migliori tantissimo :up: un mio compagno di squadra di calcetto a cominciato a correre e in campo si è trasformato!


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un'ottima cosa è la bilancia impedenziometrica


Domani ho proprio quel controllo...


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda è la morte mia,sto a cazzo dritto tutto il giorno...!:rotfl:


pure la mia  me lo sparo spesso nella pausa pranzo ...


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Domani ho proprio quel controllo...


e lì si vede davvero tutto


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure la mia  me lo sparo spesso nella pausa pranzo ...


io ho fame di nuovo 

ma avrò il verme solitario?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e lì si vede davvero tutto


Paura!!!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho fame di nuovo
> 
> ma avrò il verme solitario?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io a pranzo ho mangiato: patate lesse, cicoria, peperoni e zucchine


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi alleno 3 volte nei giorni dispari. i giorni pari provo a muovermi a piedi il più possibile...
> 
> *andare a correre, qua è una tragedia. dovrei prendere la macchina per andare in qualche villa.*. non si può :unhappy:


eh lo so quando lavoravo a Roma era un casino... qui il vantaggio è che esco dal portone di casa e correndo arrivo in spiaggia


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a pranzo ho mangiato: patate lesse, cicoria, peperoni e zucchine


io ho mangiato pasta in bianco e zucchine.. ho condito la pasta con le zucchine e un filo d'olio.

ora azzanno qualche collega paffuto :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Paura!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> oscu' se aggiungi almeno un altro giorno o due di corsa secondo me migliori tantissimo :up: un mio compagno di squadra di calcetto a cominciato a correre e in campo si è trasformato!


Si,io faccio correre il pallone....!Ok.Sai come fuzniona no?il portiere avversario ti studia sempre se giochi davanti...allora all'inizio tiro con il sinistro...e il portiere avversario strilla ai suoi difensori:non dategli il sinistro accompagnatelo sul destro ,poi tiro con il destro...e chiudetegli il destro...alla fine...aò nun lo fate tirà.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so quando lavoravo a Roma era un casino... *qui il vantaggio è che esco dal portone di casa e correndo arrivo in spiaggia *


 che meraviglia!!

lo farei anche io tutti i giorni..


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Io ho mangiato 60 grammi di penne al farro con pesto di pomodorini e mandorle e un albicocca


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a pranzo ho mangiato: patate lesse, cicoria, peperoni e zucchine


Io cinese e vino bianco.....ora potrei addormentarmi alla scrivania


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cinese e vino bianco.....ora potrei addormentarmi alla scrivania


Mannaggia a te!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho mangiato 60 grammi di penne al farro con pesto di pomodorini e mandorle e un albicocca


Digiuno dalle 5.40.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cinese e vino bianco.....ora potrei addormentarmi alla scrivania


da paura :up:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno dalle 5.40.


ma tu non stai bene, ma vuoi mangià!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Crescione pomodoro e mozzarella....!*Piadina?con la nutella e il cocco.*​


Veleno


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a pranzo ho mangiato: patate lesse, cicoria, peperoni e zucchine


A pranzo una bistecca rossa (che mangio comunque raramente) con insalata mista iceberg, rucola e pomodorini.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veleno


In effetti è meglio una tigella nutella e mascarpone...:sonar:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho mangiato pasta in bianco e zucchine.. ho condito la pasta con le zucchine e un filo d'olio.
> 
> ora azzanno qualche collega paffuto :carneval:




ahahahah io aspetto ancora un po' e poi mangio una mela


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho mangiato pasta in bianco e zucchine.. ho condito la pasta con le zucchine e un filo d'olio.
> 
> ora azzanno qualche collega paffuto :carneval:


:rotfl: Banshee the cannibal


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cinese e vino bianco.....ora potrei addormentarmi alla scrivania


ma te sei mangiata proprio un cinese in carne ed ossa?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno dalle 5.40.


te fa malissimo non mangiare


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma tu non stai bene, ma vuoi mangià!


Sto sul fiume e non passa nessuno che voi?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti è meglio una tigella nutella e mascarpone...:sonar:


Ecco appunto li muori almeno con soddisfazione :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> te fa malissimo non mangiare


Reggo tutto.So stanco de mente


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno dalle 5.40.


mi ricordi me un po' di anni fa... quanti caffè?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto sul fiume e non passa nessuno che voi?:rotfl:


Almeno pesca :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi ricordi me un po' di anni fa... quanti caffè?


Non bevo caffè,non bevo roba gasata,non fumo,niente alcolici,niente donne,nessuna droga,kinder e pippe.Che vita de merda..però...:rotfl:tranne le pippe.Ovvio.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Almeno pesca :carneval:


Non passa il pesce adatto alla mia canna....


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto sul fiume e non passa nessuno che voi?:rotfl:


te potevi portà un panino co la mortazza!! 

o in alternativa un rustico salsiccia e friariell, mamma miaaaa! boni


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bevo caffè,non bevo roba gasata,non fumo,niente alcolici,niente donne,nessuna droga,*kinder e pippe*.Che vita de merda..però...:rotfl:tranne le pippe.Ovvio.


io un periodo andavo avanti a caffè... kinder e pippe, stai a tornà bambino


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> io un periodo andavo avanti a caffè... kinder e pippe, stai a tornà bambino


Te risulta che so mai cresciuto?mi hai visto crescere?Kinder maxi,e bueno,Poi adesso ho preso sta cazzo de fissa dell'estathe al limone...sto sempre con questo coso in bocca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima erano le polo alla menta,poi la pepsi twist...ma saràò stroano pure io?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te risulta che so mai cresciuto?mi hai visto crescere?Kinder maxi,e bueno,Poi adesso ho preso sta cazzo de fissa dell'estathe al limone_*...sto sempre con questo coso in bocca*_....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima erano le polo alla menta,poi la pepsi twist...ma saràò stroano pure io?



:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bevo caffè,non bevo roba gasata,non fumo,niente alcolici,niente donne,nessuna droga,kinder e pippe.Che vita de merda..però...:rotfl:tranne le pippe.Ovvio.


Ma tu non bevevi Coca in bottiglia di vetro? O ricordo male e ti confondo con un altro?!


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te risulta che so mai cresciuto?mi hai visto crescere?Kinder maxi,e bueno,Poi adesso ho preso sta cazzo de fissa dell'estathe al limone...sto sempre con questo coso in bocca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima erano le polo alla menta,poi la pepsi twist...ma saràò stroano pure io?


ahahahah a me  d'estate prende quella della limonata


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Banshee the cannibal


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi ricordi me un po' di anni fa... *quanti caffè*?


domandone 

io con fatica per esempio ho ridotto a 4. li prendo tutti (I CAFFE' ) la mattina..

quando studiavo arrivavo a 7/8.

rigorosamente senza zucchero e al vetro.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu non bevevi Coca in bottiglia di vetro? O ricordo male e ti confondo con un altro?!


Passata la fissa.Io ne cambio una ogni due mesi.Mo è l'estathe al limone...!Quando vado a fa spesa...la spesa dei bambini...evetto kinder....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> domandone
> 
> io con fatica per esempio ho ridotto a 4. li prendo tutti (I CAFFE' ) la mattina..
> 
> ...


quel periodo lì ero anch'io su quella media... più altre cazzate che buttavo giù per stare più "sveglio" :unhappy: il fatto è che lavoravo e studiavo, stavo diventando pazzo...


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passata la fissa.Io ne cambio una ogni due mesi.Mo è l'estathe al limone...!Quando vado a fa spesa...la spesa dei bambini...evetto kinder....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No no, l'estathè al limone non lo sopporto!!! Puzza!!!! 
Devi vedere quello che si piglia il mio moroso...:unhappy: poi mi chiedo perchè ero arrivata quasi al diabete!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma te sei mangiata proprio un cinese in carne ed ossa?


riso con gamberi
gamberetti con zenzero


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quel periodo lì ero anch'io su quella media... più altre cazzate che buttavo giù per stare più "sveglio" :unhappy: il fatto è che lavoravo e studiavo, stavo diventando pazzo...


io mi facevo il "caffè dello studente" :carneval:

certo se ne fanno di cazzate in gioventù....


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No no, l'estathè al limone non lo sopporto!!! Puzza!!!!
> Devi vedere quello che si piglia il mio moroso...:unhappy: poi mi chiedo perchè ero arrivata quasi al diabete!!!


Ma sai che mi vogliono spedì pure a cesena?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passata la fissa.Io ne cambio una ogni due mesi.Mo è l'estathe al limone...!Quando vado a fa spesa...la spesa dei bambini...evetto kinder....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


marò, la spisa di criatur!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marò, la spisa di criatur!


sto thread sta venendo su bene


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi facevo il* "caffè dello studente*" :carneval:
> 
> certo se ne fanno di cazzate in gioventù....


'na bomba  :up: preferivo prendere tanti ma normali  eh si, se ne fanno parecchie :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Il caffè.
Non l'ho mai sopportato...
Ho lavorato anche due anni in un bar e non avevo mai toccato un caffè...al massimo mi mangiavo la Coppa del Nonno! 
Poi intorno ai 24 anni mi sono imposta di cominciare a berlo, vedevo che tutti lo prendevano e mi pareva un assurdo che io non lo bevessi.
Il primo caffè lo ricordo ancora, ci ho messo dentro 2 bustine e mezzo di zucchero...:rotfl:era praticamente una poltiglia caffeinosa...
Poi piano piano ho imparato ad apprezzarlo.
Nei periodi peggiori sono arrivata a berne 5 al giorno, ma ora ne bevo solo uno a colazione. Raramente lo prendo in altri orari, quel che è certo è che non lo posso prendere dopo le 16...non dormire più!


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi vogliono spedì pure a cesena?:rotfl:


come a Cesena???


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> marò, la spisa di criatur!


Ascolta queste mie parole:nn uccidere mai la bambina che è in te,uccideresti al tua parte migliore.Dico sempre questo a miei discepoli,colleghi,amici.Quando faccio i miei corsi di dinamiche umane,inizio sempre con questa frase.Sono interessanti.Da settembre riprendo.....a fare i corsi.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta queste mie parole:nn uccidere mai la bambina che è in te,uccideresti al tua parte migliore.Dico sempre questo a miei discepoli,colleghi,amici.Quando faccio i miei corsi di dinamiche umane,inizio sempre con questa frase.Sono interessanti.Da settembre riprendo.....a fare i corsi.


Su questo ci aprirei un thread...ma evito...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> come a Cesena???


Si per l'estate.....ma quando me fanno annà?:rotfl: Cazzo però a riccione a luglio....mutande che volano ovunque...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Su questo ci aprirei un thread...ma evito...


Sul fatto che sono un maestro di vita?aprilo,qual'è il problema?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

caffèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si per l'estate.....ma quando me fanno annà?:rotfl: *Cazzo però a riccione a luglio....mutande che volano ovunque.*..


quello è vero...  oddio pure a Roma nun ve potete lamentà... a luglio volavano pure a Ostia, è passato un bel po' ma mi ricordo ancora il gran pavese, sembrava di essere tornato in marina


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta queste mie parole:nn uccidere mai la bambina che è in te,uccideresti al tua parte migliore.Dico sempre questo a miei *discepoli*,colleghi,amici.Quando faccio i miei corsi di dinamiche umane,inizio sempre con questa frase.Sono interessanti.Da settembre riprendo.....a fare i corsi.


siamo passati dal fan club ai discepoli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


altro che Osho!!



comunque molto bello questo concetto. tranquillo io ancora mi compro l'uovo Kinder a Pasqua


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sono un maestro di vita?aprilo,qual'è il problema?


Per questo non c'è bisogno di thread... è risaputo!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> caffèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


eh...! purio!!

quello dello studente l'hai mai preso??


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

*comunque*

ho appena scroccato una caramella a un collega 

una Alpenliebe.

na cosetta leggera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh...! purio!!
> 
> quello dello studente l'hai mai preso??


no


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> siamo passati dal fan club ai discepoli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> altro che Osho!!
> ...


Davvero non sapevi?faccio dei corsi,sulle dinamiche di vita,divinazioni,sistema P.A.D,percepire,analizzare,decidere,scrittura...anale vaginale orale...insomma io con voi intergisco tranquillo,ma fuori di qua,baci sul culo e neanche asseussuati...!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero non sapevi?faccio dei corsi,sulle dinamiche di vita,divinazioni,sistema P.A.D,percepire,analizzare,decidere,scrittura...anale vaginale orale...insomma io con voi intergisco tranquillo,ma fuori di qua,baci sul culo e neanche asseussuati...!


non mi inquinare il thread sull'alimentazione. porca paletta :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non mi inquinare il thread sull'alimentazione. porca paletta :incazzato:


Mi chiedono...e guarda che è vero la scrittura si divide in quel modo...!A simò ma io sono uno che ha studiato...io sono un gorsso studioso di morale...


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no


continua a non prenderlo  è un fungo atomico sterminatore :nuke:


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> continua a non prenderlo  è un fungo atomico sterminatore :nuke:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
Eppure sono stata studentessa decenni!!! 
Com'è com'è!?!?!?


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> Eppure sono stata studentessa decenni!!!
> Com'è com'è!?!?!?


fai il caffè col caffè... niente acqua  caffè al quadrato!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> Eppure sono stata studentessa decenni!!!
> Com'è com'è!?!?!?


metti il caffè al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta e ci metti il caffè in polvere da fare.

una mina atomica. :nuke:

però c'ho preso tanti 30 grazie a lui!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fai il caffè col caffè... niente acqua  caffè al quadrato!





banshee ha detto:


> metti il caffè al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta e ci metti il caffè in polvere da fare.
> 
> una mina atomica. :nuke:
> 
> però c'ho preso tanti 30 grazie a lui!


scusate ma senza acqua come viene?


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fai il caffè col caffè... niente acqua  caffè al quadrato!





banshee ha detto:


> metti il caffè al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta e ci metti il caffè in polvere da fare.
> 
> una mina atomica. :nuke:
> 
> però c'ho preso tanti 30 grazie a lui!


Minchia.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> scusate ma senza acqua come viene?


Con la mano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate ma senza acqua come viene?


fai prima una macchinetta normale. acqua e caffè.

il caffè che ti esce non lo bevi, lo riutilizzi per fare un altro caffè al posto dell'acqua.

poi stai così  tutto il giorno


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fai prima una macchinetta normale. acqua e caffè.
> 
> il caffè che ti esce non lo bevi, lo riutilizzi per fare un altro caffè al posto dell'acqua.
> 
> poi stai così  tutto il giorno


madonna...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la mano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:dito:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia.


eh :mexican:

me lo facevo i due/tre giorni prima di un esame. mi alzavo alle 6, mi facevo quello e finivo di studiare  e poi il ripasso.

mamma mia :unhappy: solo a ripensarci mi viene la nausea.


agli esami eh? non al caffè


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ecco il nostro angolino dove si parla di...
> 
> "Hai un leggero languorino?"
> "no no, la mia è proprio fame... mettete i lucchetti al frigorifero":carneval:
> ...


pasta o riso a pranzo

un secondo a cena

frutta in genere lontano dai pasti

ora che ho caldo (vabbeh) magari un gelato la sera.

molto dipende anche da quanto mi muovo durante il giorno.


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Giugno 2015)

Sapevate che ho acquistato:

- fette integrali
- confettura
- frutta varia
- insalata

che non si dica che non c'è buona volontà. In realtà, a parte l'insalata, è che mi avete fatto venire proprio voglia!!


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Poi ti chiedi com'è che con la crisi mangi poco è ti ritrovi bello pompato.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere controllata, poi vai a capi'...il problema è che ci fanno pure gli omogeneizzati. Certe volte vedo certi bimbi piccoli come i vitelli...qualche dubbio ti viene.



ma più che altro non sono cavalli allevati per essere macellati, quindi hanno preso medicinali (forse anche vietati) che non c'entrano nulla con l'allevamento
però a me avevano detto che i cavalli d'allevamento sono pieni di antibiotici, boh


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

*Bravo*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sapevate che ho acquistato:
> 
> - fette integrali
> - confettura
> ...


Bravo Gió!
Confettura di che?


----------



## Daniele34 (9 Giugno 2015)

adesso che vi ho letto scendo a prendermi un bel Supplì  all' nduja... spettacolo!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> adesso che vi ho letto scendo a prendermi un bel Supplì  all' anduja... spettacolo!


Ma questa è crudeltà!! 

scusate l'ho scritto dal cell, quei cosi bianchi sono i lacrimoni


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

*beh*

avete cenato?

io ho mangiato una spinacina con le zucchine. oggi zucchina day 

tra mezzora tanto avrò di nuovo fame


----------



## Daniele34 (9 Giugno 2015)

più che oggi parlerei di ieri....

Avete mai provato a fare le "polpette di pollo"?

Mi sono cimentato ieri... e sono uno spettacolo!

Ricetta delle polpette classiche con macinato... con un'aggiunta molto leggera di Curry e rosmarino tritato (naturalmente tutto rigorosamente fritto e impanato con "pan grattato", ma mi stuzzica anche l'impanatura con farina di Mais).

Consiglio di accompagnare con Salsa Barbecue....


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> più che oggi parlerei di ieri....
> 
> Avete mai provato a fare le "polpette di pollo"?
> 
> ...


no no no, non ci siamo, ricetta grazie e precisa.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sapevate che ho acquistato:
> 
> - fette integrali
> - confettura
> ...


Ottimo


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> adesso che vi ho letto scendo a prendermi un bel Supplì  all' nduja... spettacolo!


ecco... altro che insalatina :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> più che oggi parlerei di ieri....
> 
> Avete mai provato a fare le "polpette di pollo"?
> 
> ...



Se ti legge Gas te lo trovi sotto casa


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> avete cenato?
> 
> io ho mangiato una spinacina con le zucchine. oggi zucchina day
> 
> tra mezzora tanto avrò di nuovo fame


io una cena tristissima... manco lo dico guarda


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io una cena tristissima... manco lo dico guarda


che tristezza.

io quando comincio a rinunciare al cibo divento triste e nervosa


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che tristezza.
> 
> io quando comincio a rinunciare al cibo divento triste e nervosa


io dovevo scegliere tra la voglia di cucinare e il dolce far niente. ho optato per la seconda e mi sono accontentata di un'insalata svuota frigo


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io dovevo scegliere tra la voglia di cucinare e il dolce far niente. ho optato per la seconda e mi sono accontentata di un'insalata svuota frigo


cioè quindi oggi hai mangiato solo verdure? 

patate, peperoni etc a pranzo e insalatona a cena?

:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè quindi oggi hai mangiato solo verdure?
> 
> patate, peperoni etc a pranzo e insalatona a cena?
> 
> :unhappy:



oggi si 

domani ce l'ho io il zucchina day


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2015)

Oggi crespelle prosciutto e formaggio  al forno 
Capretto in umido sardissimo
Pomodorini sardi
Melone
Caffe'
Dolcetti sardi  tutto a pranzo in compagnia

A cena mozzarella e pomodorini  e una meringa

Tra poco sorbetto al limone


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Oggi crespelle prosciutto e formaggio  al forno
> Capretto in umido sardissimo*
> Pomodorini sardi
> Melone
> ...


ciao mi chiamo banshee e mi autoinvito a mangiare da te :mexican:

complimenti!!


adoro le crespelle al forno prosciutto e formaggio... rigorosamente in bianco vè?


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

bene, abbiamo fatto tutti i bravi.

adesso tiriamo fuori le magagne 

io mi sono appena mangiata un Kinder Bueno :carneval: 


.....chi altri ha fatto la zozzata?  su, non mi fate sentire l'unica ....


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Io no ...sono stata brava.  Oggi nessuno sgarro


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bene, abbiamo fatto tutti i bravi.
> 
> adesso tiriamo fuori le magagne
> 
> ...


un cono gelato con cioccolato fondente,stracciatella,nocciola e panna


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Appena cenato...:unhappy:

Calamari al forno...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appena cenato...:unhappy:
> 
> Calamari al forno...


Non ti piacciono ?


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti piacciono ?


Moltissimo...
E' solo che ho fatto un po' tardi!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un cono gelato con cioccolato fondente,stracciatella,nocciola e panna


Tranne la panna, approvo alla grande!!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

A me il gelato piace alla frutta


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appena cenato...:unhappy:
> 
> Calamari al forno...


E basta?


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E basta?


Eh sì...stasera sì...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh sì...stasera sì...


Vabbe vista l'ora ci può stare.
L'erba l'ho mangiata io [emoji23]


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe vista l'ora ci può stare.
> L'erba l'ho mangiata io [emoji23]


Che poi oh...io faccio una fatica a digerire l'erba...:unhappy:
Quindi dato l'orario stasera va benissimo così...
Domani potrò fare solo colazione tra l'altro, perchè per la visita devo stare a digiuno da almeno 8 ore...
E la visita è appunto alle 18...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi oh...io faccio una fatica a digerire l'erba...:unhappy:
> Quindi dato l'orario stasera va benissimo così...
> Domani potrò fare solo colazione tra l'altro, perchè per la visita devo stare a digiuno da almeno 8 ore...
> E la visita è appunto alle 18...


A colazione domani mangia come se non ci fosse un domani [emoji23] 

Io già ho deciso che domani mattina mi faccio il frullato con le fragole. E pane e marmellata. E un caffè.


----------



## disincantata (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao mi chiamo banshee e mi autoinvito a mangiare da te :mexican:
> 
> complimenti!!
> 
> ...


Vieni.

:up::up::up:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Appena finito pacchetto di wafer alla nocciola, la mia colazione davanti al pc in ufficio. Ieri sera, zucchine con le uova e insalata...sono stato bravo??
Prima pero', per antipasto, un paio di fette di pane scaldato con sopra il lardo condito che si scioglieva un po'...:mexican:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Appena finito pacchetto di wafer alla nocciola, la mia colazione davanti al pc in ufficio. Ieri sera, zucchine con le uova e insalata...sono stato bravo??
> Prima pero', per antipasto, u*n paio di fette di pane scaldato con sopra il lardo condito* che si scioglieva un po'...:mexican:






ivan tu sei unto quasi come me! (è un complimento)

è uno degli "antipasti" tipici del mio paese. da noi si chiama "panonta", e viene fatto col guanciale..lo fai sfrigolare ungi il pane del suo bell'unto e poi una volta che è croccante fai tipo bruschetta e mangi.

segue foto dimostrativa.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ivan tu sei unto quasi come me! (è un complimento)
> 
> è uno degli "antipasti" tipici del mio paese. da noi si chiama "panonta", e viene fatto col guanciale..lo fai sfrigolare ungi il pane del suo bell'unto e poi una volta che è croccante fai tipo bruschetta e mangi.
> 
> segue foto dimostrativa.


marooooo' che spuntino leggero    solo a leggerti mi si sono  alzati colesterolo e trigliceridi :mexican:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> marooooo' che spuntino leggero    solo a leggerti mi si sono  alzati colesterolo e trigliceridi :mexican:


in montagna si può  dai.. dopo una scalata...



nevvero io lo faccio sempre pure senza scalata :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in montagna si può  dai.. dopo una scalata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in montagna si può  dai.. dopo una scalata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma goloso lo è sicuro. In montagna mi facevano trovare sempre una scodellata di canederli  leggerini pure  quelli


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi vuoi sposare?


se non ricordo male io e te abbiamo in programma le isole cook pure... 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh :mexican:
> 
> me lo facevo i due/tre giorni prima di un esame. mi alzavo alle 6, mi facevo quello e finivo di studiare  e poi il ripasso.
> 
> ...


io ho provato qualche volta, ma mi spaccava lo stomaco... :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se non ricordo male io e te abbiamo in programma le isole cook pure...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


si, siamo proprio anime gemelle 
Pensa, una bella grigliata di costine e pancetta sulla spiaggia bianca delle Cook!  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, siamo proprio anime gemelle
> Pensa, una bella grigliata di costine e pancetta sulla spiaggia bianca delle Cook!  :rotfl::rotfl:


carucci :mexican: col guanciale in valigia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Colazione con gallette di riso e prosciutto crudo, banana e caffè.
Dopo 20 minuti mi si è aperto il vortice nello stomaco e devo reggere fino a sera a digiuno. Bene, molto bene.

Ah!
Dato che ho fegato e intestino fottuti da un mesetto sto facendo la cura dell'acqua.
Ogni mattina appena sveglia tiro giù mezzo litro d'acqua. La colazione la faccio una ventina di minuti dopo.
Ho letto che l'acqua Essenziale serve a depurare fegato e intestino e quindi ho provato a seguire sta cosa.
Ok, pensavo fosse semplice, ma tirar giù mezzo litro a stomaco vuoto non è così facile!
E poi l'acqua è di quelle belle toste, pastosa, pesante, è termale quindi c'ha pure quel gustino marcio che mi esalta molto poco. 
Vediamo se funziona.
Mi sento una cavia. :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Colazione con gallette di riso e prosciutto crudo, banana e caffè.
> Dopo 20 minuti mi si è aperto il vortice nello stomaco e devo reggere fino a sera a digiuno. Bene, molto bene.
> 
> Ah!
> ...


io anche bevo a stomaco vuoto, due litri al giorno se non di più, il primo mezzo prima di colazione..

è tutta abitudine... adesso se non ho la bottiglietta vicino mi sento male :unhappy:

in bocca al lupo per la visita! facci sapere


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io anche bevo a stomaco vuoto, due litri al giorno se non di più, il primo mezzo prima di colazione..
> 
> è tutta abitudine... adesso se non ho la bottiglietta vicino mi sento male :unhappy:
> 
> in bocca al lupo per la visita! facci sapere


Sì sì, tutta abitudine davvero...
Infatti adesso quando mi sveglio devo farlo, altrimenti mi pare strano...


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

*beh*

sono le 12.00....a voglia di qualsiasi cosa sia unta e bisunta (tipo pizza con mortadella e vari) come stiamo messi?


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono le 12.00....a voglia di qualsiasi cosa sia unta e bisunta (tipo pizza con mortadella e vari) come stiamo messi?


Male. Molto male.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io ho provato qualche volta, ma mi spaccava lo stomaco... :unhappy:


tu fumi Nob?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Male. Molto male.


meno male  

facciamoci coraggio..

mi attacco all'acqua 

desolazione.


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> meno male
> 
> facciamoci coraggio..
> 
> ...


Mio fratello ha ben pensato di farsi un panino con la nutella e me l'ha passato sotto al naso...così...per simpatia.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mio fratello ha ben pensato di farsi un panino con la nutella e me l'ha passato sotto al naso...così...per simpatia.


queste sono le cose per cui io potrei veramente reagire male.

se gli dai un ceffone hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono le 12.00....a voglia di qualsiasi cosa sia unta e bisunta (tipo pizza con mortadella e vari) come stiamo messi?


nelle mie previsioni di pranzo c'e' un panino di circa 30 cm con spalla cotta/scamorza affumicata o coppa/mozzarella o salame/maionese...vedo cosa mi ispira di piu' al momento
la focaccia con la mortazza no, che mi resta sullo stomaco fino a stasera...dovrei bere un litro di Coca per mandarla giu' 
peraltro e' il mio pranzo standard quotidiano, da una quindicina di anni


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in montagna si può  dai.. dopo una scalata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra più pancetta che guanciale.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nelle mie previsioni di pranzo c'e' un panino di circa 30 cm con spalla cotta/scamorza affumicata o coppa/mozzarella o *salame/maionese*...vedo cosa mi ispira di piu' al momento
> la focaccia con la mortazza no, che mi resta sullo stomaco fino a stasera...dovrei bere un litro di Coca per mandarla giu'
> peraltro e' il mio pranzo standard quotidiano, da una quindicina di anni


 

cazzo ivan ma sei veramente unterrimo!!!! TI STIMO MOLTISSIMO!!

sì, ti sposo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembra più pancetta che guanciale.


no, no è guanciale. originale amatriciano DOC.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu fumi Nob?


sigarette mai, ban... ogni tanto qualche canna in un'era precedente... tempo fa mi era preso di fumare saltuariamente un sigaro dopo cena... poi boh, ho smesso pure quello, mi è passato di mente


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sigarette mai, ban... ogni tanto qualche canna in un'era precedente... tempo fa mi era preso di fumare saltuariamente un sigaro dopo cena... poi boh, ho smesso pure quello, mi è passato di mente


ecco.. perchè io invece fumavo e pure tanto. e sono arrivata a dei livelli di schifo pre esame che nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas trovavi una con delle occhiaie così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

caffè dello studente + un pacchetto di Marlboro al giorno + digiuno per stomaco chiuso = DAJE.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no è guanciale. originale amatriciano DOC.


Di Amatrice quindi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco.. perchè io invece fumavo e pure tanto. e sono arrivata a dei livelli di schifo pre esame che nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas trovavi una con delle occhiaie così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *caffè dello studente* + un pacchetto di Marlboro al giorno + digiuno per stomaco chiuso = DAJE.


Cos'è?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di Amatrice quindi.


Sì. ero lì..


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco.. perchè io invece fumavo e pure tanto. e sono arrivata a dei livelli di schifo pre esame che nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas trovavi una con delle occhiaie così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> caffè dello studente + un pacchetto di Marlboro al giorno + digiuno per stomaco chiuso = DAJE.


Ok, sei più pazza di me!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è?


caffè fatto con il caffè al posto dell'acqua. fai una prima macchinetta normale, il caffè che ti esce invece di berlo lo utilizzi al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta successiva.

poi stai così


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cazzo ivan ma sei veramente unterrimo!!!! TI STIMO MOLTISSIMO!!
> 
> sì, ti sposo :rotfl:


:sorriso2::salta::salta::dance::dance::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> caffè fatto con il caffè al posto dell'acqua. fai una prima macchinetta normale, il caffè che ti esce invece di berlo lo utilizzi al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta successiva.
> 
> poi stai così


Voglio provare a fare il caffè con la CocaCola...o con la Fanta...chissà...


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, sei più pazza di me!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

tu studi ancora?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio provare a fare il caffè con* la CocaCola...*o con la Fanta...chissà...


oddio... ma è gassata... n è che esplode?

un esperto di fisica, ce l'abbiamo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio provare a fare il caffè con la CocaCola...o con la Fanta...chissà...


Eeeehhhh?:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tu studi ancora?


No, gliel'ho data su anni fa...non fa per me!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :sorriso2::salta::salta::dance::dance::strepitoso::strepitoso:


per il pranzo voto salame e maionese :sorriso:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio... ma è gassata... n è che esplode?
> 
> un esperto di fisica, ce l'abbiamo ?


ce l'avete e lo sconsiglia 
oltre a quello, lo zucchero poi caramella, chiude i buchetti e vi esplode la macchinetta in faccia


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per il pranzo voto salame e maionese :sorriso:


ok, ti faccio poi la foto del panozzo


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> caffè fatto con il caffè al posto dell'acqua. fai una prima macchinetta normale, il caffè che ti esce invece di berlo lo utilizzi al posto dell'acqua nella macchinetta successiva.
> 
> poi stai così


Devo provarlo. Ma di sapore com'è?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ce l'avete e lo sconsiglia
> oltre a quello, lo zucchero poi caramella, chiude i buchetti e vi *esplode la macchinetta in faccia*


lo sospettavo... :diffi:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ce l'avete e lo sconsiglia
> oltre a quello, lo zucchero poi caramella, chiude i buchetti e vi esplode la macchinetta in faccia


Guastafeste! 

Lo fccio col vino! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeeehhhh?:unhappy:


Bisogna sperimentare nella vita!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo provarlo. Ma di sapore com'è?


amarissimo e molto molto tosto. i miei compagni erano disgustati. io no, ma io il caffè lo bevo solo nero, amaro e in vetro, per cui non i disgusta il sapore deciso..


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna sperimentare nella vita!


Sperimenti  una bomba però :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guastafeste!
> 
> Lo fccio col vino! :carneval:


mi pare giusto.  tanto alcool e fuoco notoriamente vanno d'accordo


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sperimenti  una bomba però :rotfl:


Nicka la dinamitarda...


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare giusto.  tanto alcool e fuoco notoriamente vanno d'accordo


Verrà un po' sfumato...e daje!!!!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare giusto.  tanto alcool e fuoco notoriamente vanno d'accordo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> amarissimo e molto molto tosto. i miei compagni erano disgustati. io no, ma io il caffè lo bevo solo nero, amaro e in vetro, per cui non i disgusta il sapore deciso..


Allora devo provarlo proprio.


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ho fame.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ho fame.


purio. dalle 11.00 più o meno. spuntino con frutta, capirai.

comunque Sì, ivan è più unto di me!! :sorriso2:


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Verrà un po' sfumato...e daje!!!!


io a te te cuocio 'n ter sale.     altro che sfumata


banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e poi ti offro come cena a lume di candela a Banshee.  insieme ad un buon Chianti ed un contorno di melanzane sottolio


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora devo provarlo proprio.


anche tu amaro e al vetro lo bevi, di solito?


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io a te te cuocio 'n ter sale.     altro che sfumata
> 
> 
> e poi ti offro come cena a lume di candela a Banshee.  insieme ad un buon Chianti ed un contorno di melanzane sottolio


Perplesso...per favore...offrimi sul piatto col Chianti come ti pare...pure con un limone in bocca, ma non mettermi a contatto con le melanzane. Per favore...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io a te te cuocio 'n ter sale.     altro che sfumata
> 
> 
> e poi ti offro come cena a lume di candela a Banshee.  insieme ad un buon Chianti ed un co*ntorno di melanzane sottolio*


si potrebbe fare patate al forno? con l'arrosto umano al sale stanno meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche tu amaro e al vetro lo bevi, di solito?


Lungo e amaro, in tazzina.


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si potrebbe fare patate al forno? con l'arrosto umano al sale stanno meglio


Ecco, meglio!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, meglio!


Ho giusto  cucinato le melanzane oggi


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho giusto  cucinato le melanzane oggi


buone! come? sottolio non mi piacciono... io le amo a funghetto come fanno in campania, o fritte (tanto per)..


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho giusto  cucinato le melanzane oggi


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Vomito.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buone! come? sottolio non mi piacciono... io le amo a funghetto come fanno in campania, o fritte (tanto per)..


Fritte che ci faccio la parmigiana


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fritte che ci faccio la parmigiana


ciao sono Banshee e oggi mi autoinvito da te


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao sono Banshee e oggi mi autoinvito da te


Volentieri :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Digiuno pure oggi.


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno pure oggi.


Siamo in due.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo in due.



Sono arrivato a 90.....di peso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a 90.....di peso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


qualcosa mi dice che è il tuo numero preferito. 

lo so, lo so, c'ho un intuito eh? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Volentieri :up:


poi posti foto della parmigiana?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poi posti foto della parmigiana?


Ok ammazza, sei golosa quanto me


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ammazza, sei golosa quanto me


sì, sono un macello. 

:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a 90.....di peso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu arrivi a 90 e io vengo, ambè...


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco.. perchè io invece fumavo e pure tanto. e sono arrivata a dei livelli di schifo pre esame che nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas trovavi una con delle occhiaie così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> caffè dello studente + un pacchetto di Marlboro al giorno + digiuno per stomaco chiuso = DAJE.


io un periodo mi ero rincoglionito con delle anfe che mi procuravano... tipo una settimana prima di certi esami... studiavo come un treno e poi crollavo per una decina di giorni... la cosa che mi sfanculava era che dovevo pure lavorare, non avevo mai tempo e cercavo di restare sveglio la notte per recuperare :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno pure oggi.


te fa male


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ok, ti faccio poi la foto del panozzo


mannaggia, la foto fatta col cell e' troppo grande, non me la fa allegare


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mannaggia, la foto fatta col cell e' troppo grande, non me la fa allegare


la devi ridimensionare


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

per la mia futura moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poi posti foto della parmigiana?


 porzione per te


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

io a pranzo ho mangiato riso in bianco (tipo ospedale) e cicoria ripassata col pomodoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a pranzo ho mangiato riso in bianco (tipo ospedale) e cicoria ripassata col pomodoro.


Cicoria col pomodoro mi manca ? Cioè ? la ripassi con olio, aglio, sale e polpa di pomodoro ?


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cicoria col pomodoro mi manca ? Cioè ? la ripassi con olio, aglio, sale e polpa di pomodoro ?



si!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si!


Ok la provo, stasera provo a fare il burgur con le verdure, di solito uso cous cous ...vediamo se mi piace ugualmente


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io a pranzo ho mangiato riso in bianco (tipo ospedale) e cicoria ripassata col pomodoro.


cicoria...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok la provo, stasera provo a fare il burgur con le verdure, di solito uso cous cous ...vediamo se mi piace ugualmente



brava! fai il soffritto con aglio, olio, peperoncino e poi aggiungi la polpa di pomodoro e fai cuocere per circa 15 minuti; poi aggiungi la cicoria lessata e strizzata, aggiusti di sale, e la fai insaporire per una decina di minuti. 

ps. la ricetta originale romana prevede nel soffritto anche un paio di acciughe  io non le metto per ovvi motivi, ma se tu le mangi sappi che ci stanno da Dio. 


per il burgur... a me piace. anche se preferisco il cous cous.


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cicoria...:unhappy:


io amo la cicoria.


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> brava! fai il soffritto con aglio, olio, peperoncino e poi aggiungi la polpa di pomodoro e fai cuocere per circa 15 minuti; poi aggiungi la cicoria lessata e strizzata, aggiusti di sale, e la fai insaporire per una decina di minuti.
> 
> ps. la ricetta originale romana prevede nel soffritto anche un paio di acciughe  io non le metto per ovvi motivi, ma se tu le mangi sappi che ci stanno da Dio.
> 
> ...


le acciughe stanno bene su una fetta di pane e burro, o su pane e maionese, oppure sciolte nell'olio dove poi si fanno saltare i broccoli per la pasta.
Ma anche per riempire le uova sode, assieme alla maionese


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io amo la cicoria.


a me le verdure amare non piacciono


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Stasera: pasta al salmone e un secondo da decidere per noi, mozzarella e bietola per il pupo


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me le verdure amare non piacciono



io il contrario. amo le verdure amare


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io il contrario. amo le verdure amare


per questo sposero' banshee


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per questo sposero' banshee



mi sembra giusto


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io amo la cicoria.


saltata in padella con l'aglio e il peperoncino è dio! Mi ci faccio pure i panini!


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> saltata in padella con l'aglio e il peperoncino è dio!



esatto, una cosa libidinosa... 

ecco. io sposo te


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto, una cosa libidinosa...
> 
> ecco. io sposo te


ok allora abbiamo già la base per il pranzo di nozze


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok allora abbiamo già la base per il pranzo di nozze


ovvio


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Non invitatemi, io sono allergica all'aglio!


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non invitatemi, io sono allergica all'aglio!



ma te la facciamo senza 
non puoi mica mancare


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma te la facciamo senza
> non puoi mica mancare


Allora ok!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> View attachment 10457
> per la mia futura moglie



MERAVIGLIA!! 

:rotfl::umile:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> l*e acciughe stanno bene su una fetta di pane e burro, o su pane e maionese*, oppure sciolte nell'olio dove poi si fanno saltare i broccoli per la pasta.
> Ma anche per riempire le uova sode, assieme alla maionese


......

vabbè ma davvero non ho parole.

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 10458 porzione per te



Fiammetta sposo pure a te!! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ......
> 
> vabbè ma davvero non ho parole.
> 
> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:



hai trovato l'uomo della tua vita :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *le acciughe* stanno bene su una fetta di pane e burro, o su pane e maionese, oppure sciolte nell'olio dove poi si fanno saltare i broccoli per la pasta.
> Ma anche per riempire le uova sode, assieme alla maionese


oppure come ripieno con un po' di mozzarella nei fiori di zucca fritti in pastella


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> hai trovato l'uomo della tua vita :rotfl:


La mia anima gemella, mai avuto tanto in comune con nessuna donna :inlove::inlove:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oppure come ripieno con un po' di mozzarella nei fiori di zucca fritti in pastella


:up:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio


Banshee ed io abbiamo trovato pure il luogo per il viaggio di nozze, siamo troppo avanti


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Banshee ed io abbiamo trovato pure il luogo per il viaggio di nozze, siamo troppo avanti


Nobody ed io abbiamo appena deciso di sposarci. dateci tempo


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> hai trovato l'uomo della tua vita :rotfl:





ivanl ha detto:


> La mia anima gemella, mai avuto tanto in comune con nessuna donna :inlove::inlove:


aspettate prima che va troppo avanti.....

ivan mangi carne? se sì, che taglio e come?


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Nobody ed io abbiamo appena deciso di sposarci. dateci tempo


che frettolosi che sono


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che frettolosi che sono



ma infatti


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che frettolosi che sono


Tu hai nominato cio' che non deve essere nominato con me  occhio che qua saltano tutti e due i matrimoni perchè scappo con te


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspettate prima che va troppo avanti.....
> 
> ivan mangi carne? se sì, che taglio e come?


Certo, con certi limiti. Aborro il cavallo, evito i bipedi piu' piccoli del pollo (niente cacciagione varia) e i quadrupedi piu' piccoli del maiale (niente agnelli, capretti, conigli & c.).
La carne mi piace piuttosto al sangue, ho gran nostalgia delle tagliate e fiorentine dei tempi toscani all'universita'. In generale, mangio tutti i tagli, non mi piacciono troppo i brasati, preferisco una bella bisteccona con la gìusta quantita' di grasso fatta alla brace con poco sale e buon olio d'oliva meglio se non filtrato.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, con certi limiti. Aborro il cavallo, evito i bipedi piu' piccoli del pollo (niente cacciagione varia) e i quadrupedi piu' piccoli del maiale (niente agnelli, capretti, conigli & c.).
> *La carne mi piace piuttosto al sangue,* ho gran nostalgia delle tagliate e fiorentine dei tempi toscani all'universita'. In generale, mangio tutti i tagli, non mi piacciono troppo i brasati, preferisco una *bella bisteccona con la gìusta quantita' di grasso fatta alla brace con poco sale e buon olio d'oliva meglio se non filtrato*.


perfetto, cerchiamo un posto per il ricevimento.

io mangio solo tagli alti, al sangue, condita con solo sale. adoro la brace.

però......... devo confessarti un segreto :scared:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *Tu hai nominato cio' che non deve essere nominato con me*  occhio che qua saltano tutti e due i matrimoni perchè scappo con te


i fiori di zucca in pastella? :carneval:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> i fiori di zucca in pastella? :carneval:


eh. 

:carneval::carneval:

credo di avere una malattia per i fiori di zucca...


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto, cerchiamo un posto per il ricevimento.
> 
> io mangio solo tagli alti, al sangue, condita con solo sale. adoro la brace.
> 
> però......... devo confessarti un segreto :scared:


Confessati figliuola...


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto, cerchiamo un posto per il ricevimento.
> 
> io mangio solo tagli alti, al sangue, condita con solo sale. adoro la brace.
> 
> però......... devo confessarti un segreto :scared:


sono pronto a perdonare tutto; tranne le corna, ovvio


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, con certi limiti. Aborro il cavallo, evito i bipedi piu' piccoli del pollo (niente cacciagione varia) e i quadrupedi piu' piccoli del maiale (niente agnelli, capretti, conigli & c.).
> La carne mi piace piuttosto al sangue, ho gran nostalgia delle tagliate e fiorentine dei tempi toscani all'universita'. In generale, mangio tutti i tagli, non mi piacciono troppo i brasati, preferisco una bella bisteccona con la gìusta quantita' di grasso fatta alla brace con poco sale e buon olio d'oliva meglio se non filtrato.


stessi gusti miei...  :rotfl: come diceva l'architetto Melandri... ah se fossimo nati tutti finocchi


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.
> 
> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> credo di avere una malattia per i fiori di zucca...


me li ha insegnati mia mamma... quelli e i pomodori col riso al forno


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono pronto a perdonare tutto; tranne le corna, ovvio


guarda te se finiamo cornuti ancora prima di sposarci


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> me li ha insegnati mia mamma... quelli e i pomodori col riso al forno


ecco i pomodori ripieni col riso non mi piacciono, restano sempre un po' lessi; meglio i peperoni ripieni di bucatini conditi con un sugo leggero di pomodoro capperi e olive. Si digeriscono dopo una settimana, ma sono spaziali


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda te se finiamo cornuti ancora prima di sposarci


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ci consoleremo a vicenda, se succederà


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> me li ha insegnati mia mamma... *quelli e i pomodori col riso al forno *


adorooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
insieme alle patate :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Questo gruppo di supporto fa schifo! 
Per rispetto dovreste fare tutti digiuno con e decantare la bontà dell'aria che respirate e dell'acqua unica cosa che potete prendere.
Io mi Scancello!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl;1570253[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]ecco i pomodori ripieni col riso non mi piacciono, restano sempre un po' lessi;[/B] meglio i peperoni ripieni di bucatini conditi con un sugo leggero di pomodoro capperi e olive. Si digeriscono dopo una settimana, ma sono spaziali


eh mica vero, se li cuoci giusti nel forno l'acqua se ne va quasi tutta...


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> adorooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *insieme alle patate* :carneval:


e'nfatti


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh mica vero, se li cuoci giusti nel forno l'acqua se ne va *quasi* tutta...


sta' tutto li' il (mio) problema 
comunque, sulle patate  sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo gruppo di supporto fa schifo!
> Per rispetto dovreste fare tutti digiuno con e decantare la bontà dell'aria che respirate* e dell'acqua unica cosa che potete prendere.*
> Io mi Scancello!!


come dicono qui... s'abba a is froris  :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sta' tutto li' il (mio) problema
> *comunque, sulle patate  sono d'accordissimo*


:up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come dicono qui... *s'abba a is froris*  :singleeye:


Traduzione!?


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Traduzione!?


l'acqua ai fiori...


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'acqua ai fiori...


sardo?


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'acqua ai fiori...


Io sono un fiorellino di campo!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sardo?


si


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono un fiorellino di campo!!!


allora va benissimo


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto, cerchiamo un posto per il ricevimento.
> 
> io mangio solo tagli alti, al sangue, condita con solo sale. adoro la brace.
> 
> però......... devo confessarti un segreto :scared:


io sto aspettando di sapere 
Passando al pratico: ricevimento, dove? Roma?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.
> 
> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> credo di avere una malattia per i fiori di zucca...


Anche io  Malattia gravissima


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo gruppo di supporto fa schifo!
> Per rispetto dovreste fare tutti digiuno con e decantare la bontà dell'aria che respirate e dell'acqua unica cosa che potete prendere.
> Io mi Scancello!!


In effetti il 3D ha un po' virato da "dieta sana" a  " ciò che vi piace ma vi uccide"


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come dicono qui... s'abba a is froris  :singleeye:


Ma sei sardo ?


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti il 3D ha un po' virato da "dieta sana" a  " ciò che vi piace ma vi uccide"


mah, io sono sanissimo e mangio i panini come quello postato, da 15 anni tutti i giorni, a pranzo


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si


Ehm avevi già risposto  i love sardina :inlove:  :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, io sono sanissimo e mangio i panini come quello postato, da 15 anni tutti i giorni, a pranzo


Mmmmhhh salame e maionese ? Come era il ripieno ?


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

rancio di bordo: fiori di zucca ripieni di acciuga e mozzarella in pastella,  filetti di baccalà sempre in pastella e vino bianco bello fresco


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh salame e maionese ? Come era il ripieno ?


si, questo era quello di oggi. Il pane prendo sempre quello, poi giro i salumi/formaggi/verdure


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> rancio di bordo: fiori di zucca ripieni di acciuga e mozzarella in pastella,  filetti di baccalà sempre in pastella e vino bianco bello fresco


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> rancio di bordo: fiori di zucca ripieni di acciuga e mozzarella in pastella,  filetti di baccalà sempre in pastella e vino bianco bello fresco


Oddio c'ho fame un'altra volta :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Torniamo IT

idee per la cena?


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torniamo IT
> 
> idee per la cena?


fammi pensare....niente, nulla che non preveda proteine animali.
Mi sento violento, quasi sanguinolento. Stasera vado di pesce, se riesco ad uscire prima che quello di stamani sia diventato già di ieri. :unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torniamo IT
> 
> idee per la cena?


scaloppine al porto...magari vengono bene pure di soia, non so 
straccetti con verza (o cappuccio) e carote


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torniamo IT
> 
> idee per la cena?


Insalata di farro con zucchine, pomodori, peperoni, melanzane, capperi, cipolla ( per chi piace ) e tabasco


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io sto aspettando di sapere
> Passando al pratico: ricevimento, dove? Roma?



io mangio anche l'agnello. adoro l'abbacchio alla brace.

mangio gli arrosticini di pecora.

mangio il coniglio.


....ecco ora se vuoi annullare tutto ti capisco.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> rancio di bordo: fiori di zucca ripieni di acciuga e mozzarella in pastella,  filetti di baccalà sempre in pastella e vino bianco bello fresco



posso venire pure io? ancora non sono sposata quindi non è peccato :carneval:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda te se finiamo cornuti ancora prima di sposarci





ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci consoleremo a vicenda, se succederà



ah, bravi, bravi. mi assento mezzora e guarda qua...


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> fammi pensare....niente, nulla che non preveda proteine animali.
> Mi sento violento, quasi sanguinolento. Stasera vado di pesce, se riesco ad uscire prima che quello di stamani sia diventato già di ieri. :unhappy:





ivanl ha detto:


> scaloppine al porto...magari vengono bene pure di soia, non so
> straccetti con verza (o cappuccio) e carote


bocciati



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insalata di farro con zucchine, pomodori, peperoni, melanzane, capperi, cipolla ( per chi piace ) e tabasco


promossa 
però i carb a cena non li dovresti mangiare...


io mi sto pappando una ciotolona di frutti di bosco...


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah, bravi, bravi. mi assento mezzora e guarda qua...





banshee ha detto:


> posso venire pure io? ancora non sono sposata quindi non è peccato :carneval:


e io cosa dovrei dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> bocciati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e io cosa dovrei dire?


ho capito :carneval: ma Nob mi parla di fiori di zucca, e il mio futuro marito si vuole consolare con te!! mi premunisco


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mangio anche l'agnello. adoro l'abbacchio alla brace.
> 
> mangio gli arrosticini di pecora.
> 
> ...


Ti sposo io...


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sposo io...



anche tu carnivora all'ennesima potenza?


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io mangio anche l'agnello. adoro l'abbacchio alla brace.
> 
> mangio gli arrosticini di pecora.
> 
> ...


e perche' mai? A me non piacciono, ma tu puoi mangiare quel che vuoi...
e comunque sei tu che hai iniziato a civettare con Nobody, io sono un fedele 
si, ma quel segreto??


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e perche' mai? A me non piacciono, ma tu puoi mangiare quel che vuoi...
> e comunque sei tu che hai iniziato a civettare con Nobody, io sono un fedele
> si, ma quel segreto??


Era questo la confessione: mangio anche questi animali 
Hai ragione futuro marito ma Nob mi tenta coi fiori di zucca...
Peró tu con pane burro e pasta d'acciughe m hai conquistata!


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Era questo la confessione: mangio anche questi animali
> Hai ragione futuro marito ma Nob mi tenta coi fiori di zucca...
> Peró tu con pane burro e pasta d'acciughe m hai conquistata!


:kiss:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

Stasera cacio e pepe senza un domani.


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Io zucchine. .. e poi boh...


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho capito :carneval: ma Nob mi parla di fiori di zucca, e il mio futuro marito si vuole consolare con te!! mi premunisco


Io sono l'utente rassicurante. .. in teoria


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stasera cacio e pepe senza un domani.


guarda, sarei tentata di autoinvitarmi a cena pure da te ma sicuro mi lasci fuori al portone.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io zucchine. .. e poi boh...


pure oggi only vegetables?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :kiss:


ho dimenticato di informarti che a pranzo mi sono mangiata una sleppa di pizza rustica ripiena prosciutto cotto e formaggio che ti dico fermati proprio.

volevo metterci la maionese ma mi sono vergognata :carneval: stavo a mensa con i colleghi :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho dimenticato di informarti che a pranzo mi sono mangiata una sleppa di pizza rustica ripiena prosciutto cotto e formaggio che ti dico fermati proprio.
> 
> volevo metterci la maionese ma mi sono vergognata :carneval: stavo a mensa con i colleghi :carneval:


Ci voleva, in effetti. 
Sono sempre piu' innamorato, e' ufficiale


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ci voleva, in effetti.
> Sono sempre piu' innamorato, e' ufficiale


ogni tanto ho delle botte di pudore


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure oggi only vegetables?


A cena si


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho dimenticato di informarti che a pranzo mi sono mangiata una sleppa di pizza rustica ripiena prosciutto cotto e formaggio che ti dico fermati proprio.
> 
> volevo metterci la maionese ma mi sono vergognata :carneval: stavo a mensa con i colleghi :carneval:


Sei scandalosa 

Io c'ho voglia di patatine fritte col ketchup


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sei scandalosa
> 
> Io c'ho voglia di patatine fritte col ketchup


Anche io  e pure di arancini


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io  e pure di arancini


Appena riusciamo a vederci mangiamo schifezze


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torniamo IT
> 
> idee per la cena?


Mes Ciua e torta d'erbi di Lunigiana.

frittelle di funghi di Borgotaro con pastella alla birra (doppio malto)

gelato alla frutta


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sei scandalosa
> 
> Io c'ho voglia di patatine fritte col ketchup


sì abbastanza :rotfl::rotfl: però oggi m'alleno. vado a fare lo stesso di lunedì, quello che poi torno a casa e mi ci vuole l'olio santo  così smaltisco.

io patatine rigorosamente con maionese. e senape. :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Appena riusciamo a vederci mangiamo schifezze


Ok :up:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Appena riusciamo a vederci mangiamo schifezze





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok :up:


vengo pure io!! 

:sorriso2:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mes Ciua e torta d'erbi di Lunigiana.
> 
> frittelle di funghi di Borgotaro con pastella alla birra (doppio malto)
> 
> gelato alla frutta


Mes ciua ? Sarebbe ? Sei senza ritegno comunque


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vengo pure io!!
> 
> :sorriso2:


Si, saremo,scandalosamente fameliche


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mes Ciua e torta d'erbi di Lunigiana.
> 
> frittelle di funghi di Borgotaro con pastella alla birra (doppio malto)
> 
> gelato alla frutta


mi autoinvito da te  

però gelato alle creme!


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi autoinvito da te
> 
> però gelato alle creme!


ho messo alla frutta per rispondere a Simy.

ti porto a fare un pranzo completo a base di funghi,se ti va. antipasto,primo e secondo.

patate fritte tagliate a mano,salse a tua scelta.    di solito di dolce più che il gelato ci sono crostate varie.

vino della casa.

può andare?

Per una cena di pesce ti porto al Roma Club di qui.   cena con la maglia del Capitano in bella vista.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho messo alla frutta per rispondere a Simy.
> 
> ti porto a fare un pranzo completo a base di funghi,se ti va. antipasto,primo e secondo.
> 
> ...


allora, i funghi li adoro ma ne sono abbastanza piena, mio padre è cercatore e ho casa invasa quand è stagione 

patate fritte ok :up: 

pesce perfetto


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Mi sono allontanato un pò....e guarda che mi tocca leggere.
Però se c'è di mezzo il NOB...lascio strada....:rotfl:!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono allontanato un pò....e guarda che mi tocca leggere.
> Però se c'è di mezzo il NOB...lascio strada....:rotfl:!


Ma tu sei sempre digiuno !!!! :rotfl: Come si fa a parlare di cibarie con te ?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre digiuno !!!! :rotfl: Come si fa a parlare di cibarie con te ?


infatti!! simy fa bene a sposare Nob, lui fa i fiori di zucca pastellati oh! non scherziamo :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre digiuno !!!! :rotfl: Come si fa a parlare di cibarie con te ?



E già io sono un fanatico degli anni a 90......:rotfl:e purtroppo voi no,non abbiamo argomenti.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già io sono un fanatico degli anni a 90......:rotfl:e purtroppo voi no,non abbiamo argomenti.:rotfl:


Ma non è che a 90 si campa, tocca pure mangiare ogni po'


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> infatti!! simy fa bene a sposare Nob, lui fa i fiori di zucca pastellati oh! non scherziamo :carneval:



Ah io per nob ho un debole,stesse passioni,stessi gusti femminili,per nob mi faccio da parte...anni 80?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che a 90 si campa, tocca pure mangiare ogni po'



Mangiare a 90?vabbè ma insomma...sono contento di questi 3 kili persi....!3kg si sentono in campo....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mangiare a 90?vabbè ma insomma...sono contento di questi 3 kili persi....!3kg si sentono in campo....


Oddio mangiare a 90 :rotfl: Che scena !!! Si ma digiunare non fa niente bene


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah io per nob ho un debole,stesse passioni,stessi gusti femminili,per nob mi faccio da parte...anni 80?:rotfl:



come sei magnanimo!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio mangiare a 90 :rotfl: Che scena !!! Si ma digiunare non fa niente bene


Stasera petto di pollo con 2 funghetti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> come sei magnanimo!!



No,capisco che voi donne possiate aver la fissa per nob,piace anche a me.:up:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stasera petto di pollo con 2 funghetti.


me raccomando, clà, 2 eh? non di più, te facessero male. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> me raccomando, clà, 2 eh? non di più, te facessero male.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Uffa....ma io ho un'età e ci tengo a non mettere la panza...dovresti ricordarti di me...l'avevo?


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uffa....ma io ho un'età e ci tengo a non mettere la panza...dovresti ricordarti di me...l'avevo?


ma mi pare proprio di no... mi ti ricordo magro! e na cifra alto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ma perchè sei ingrassato negli anni??


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> ma mi pare proprio di no... mi ti ricordo magro! e na cifra alto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma perchè sei ingrassato negli anni??


Un pò....!Sono arrivato a 93...ma a 90 sto alla grande.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stasera petto di pollo con 2 funghetti.


Approvato


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò....!Sono arrivato a 93...ma a 90 sto alla grande.


ho capito sei du metri!  93 va bene


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ho capito sei du metri!  93 va bene


Sono uno a 90.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approvato



Vorrei tanto andare al mac donald......vorrei tornare a 18 anni....


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> s
> 
> io patatine rigorosamente con maionese. e senape. :mexican:


pure io :inlove:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Io ho fatto filetto di maiale con cipolle caramellate all'aceto di Modena, mele e pistacchi. Spero sia venuto bene, ho inventato su due piedi con quello che avevo a casa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì abbastanza :rotfl::rotfl: però oggi m'alleno. vado a fare lo stesso di lunedì, quello che poi torno a casa e mi ci vuole l'olio santo  così smaltisco.
> 
> io patatine rigorosamente con maionese. e senape. :mexican:


Lisce le patatine.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho fatto filetto di maiale con cipolle caramellate all'aceto di Modena, mele e pistacchi. Spero sia venuto bene, ho inventato su due piedi con quello che avevo a casa


stupendo.

io sto andando ad allenarmi, così poi torno e ceno e mi sfondo senza sensi di colpa!! 

faccio pugilato e crossfit ora, capirai


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho fatto filetto di maiale con cipolle caramellate all'aceto di Modena, mele e pistacchi. Spero sia venuto bene, ho inventato su due piedi con quello che avevo a casa


Buonissimo l'accostamento, con tutto che l'aceto mi fa cagare, con mele e cipolle caramellate.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho fatto filetto di maiale con cipolle caramellate all'aceto di Modena, mele e pistacchi. Spero sia venuto bene, ho inventato su due piedi con quello che avevo a casa


E sei un tradito?! Non c'è proprio giustizia a questo mondo. Però i pistacchi non li sentirai.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho fatto filetto di maiale con cipolle caramellate all'aceto di Modena, mele e pistacchi. Spero sia venuto bene, ho inventato su due piedi con quello che avevo a casa


Sembrerebbe buono!!! Facci sapere


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto andare al mac donald......vorrei tornare a 18 anni....


A chI lo dici !!!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2015)

Salto la cena. Stomaco chiuso


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Tagliata al rosmarino molto al sangue e insalata mista...


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi autoinvito da te
> 
> però gelato alle creme!


ma stai a cercà qualcuno che ti adotta?


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Salto la cena. Stomaco chiuso



:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

io devo ancora cenare. 
sono rientrata da poco dalla passeggiata. ora mi sto preparando le zucchine... mi sa che mi faccio pure un uovo sodo...


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io devo ancora cenare.
> sono rientrata da poco dalla passeggiata. ora mi sto preparando le zucchine... mi sa che mi faccio pure un uovo sodo...


pure io uova sode stasera!!


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma stai a cercà qualcuno che ti adotta?


vado dove mi porta il cibo!!!

:mexican:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io uova sode stasera!!


daje, e insieme? 



banshee ha detto:


> vado dove mi porta il cibo!!!
> 
> :mexican:


opportunista


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> daje, e insieme?
> 
> 
> 
> *opportunista*


insieme zucchine (daje co ste zucchine :rotfl::rotfl e fagiolini .. 

eheheh :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insieme zucchine (daje co ste zucchine :rotfl::rotfl e fagiolini ..
> 
> eheheh :mexican::mexican:



zucchine pure io 
a sapello te invitavo a cena :carneval:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> zucchine pure io
> a sapello te invitavo a cena :carneval:


eh infatti sì !


però con me rischi, lo sai. che te imbocco gelato munita :rotfl::rotfl: o patatine munita :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tagliata al rosmarino molto al sangue e insalata mista...


buonaaaaaaaaaaa

oh la visita?


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buonaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> oh la visita?


Buona sí!!! Stavo morendo di fame!! 
Il doc è più contento di me, mi aveva dato da scrivere il diario alimentare e oggi ho consegnato quello che ho fatto...secondo lui sto seguendo un'alimentazione perfetta per me perché indubbiamente sta dando grossi risultati. 
Le analisi non erano pronte, ma ho fatto esami di screening per la celiachia e suppongo ci voglia più tempo per avere i risultati...in ogni caso altro controllo tra 2 settimane.
Tanto per precisare, sono seguita in clinica metabolica direttamente.


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh infatti sì !
> 
> 
> però con me rischi, lo sai. che te imbocco gelato munita :rotfl::rotfl: o patatine munita :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buona sí!!! Stavo morendo di fame!!
> Il doc è più contento di me, mi aveva dato da scrivere il diario alimentare e oggi ho consegnato quello che ho fatto...secondo lui sto seguendo un'alimentazione perfetta per me perché indubbiamente sta dando grossi risultati.
> Le analisi non erano pronte, ma ho fatto esami di screening per la celiachia e suppongo ci voglia più tempo per avere i risultati...in ogni caso altro controllo tra 2 settimane.
> Tanto per precisare, sono seguita in clinica metabolica direttamente.


ottimo


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ottimo


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buona sí!!! Stavo morendo di fame!!
> Il doc è più contento di me, mi aveva dato da scrivere il diario alimentare e oggi ho consegnato quello che ho fatto...secondo lui sto seguendo un'alimentazione perfetta per me perché indubbiamente sta dando grossi risultati.
> Le analisi non erano pronte, ma ho fatto esami di screening per la celiachia e suppongo ci voglia più tempo per avere i risultati...in ogni caso altro controllo tra 2 settimane.
> Tanto per precisare, sono seguita in clinica metabolica direttamente.


Bene, allora avanti tutta ! :up:


----------



## JON (10 Giugno 2015)

Mo' mi magnerei un profiterole...ma no uno nel senso di uno....'na piramide sana sana.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buona sí!!! Stavo morendo di fame!!
> Il doc è più contento di me, mi aveva dato da scrivere il diario alimentare e oggi ho consegnato quello che ho fatto...secondo lui sto seguendo un'alimentazione perfetta per me perché indubbiamente sta dando grossi risultati.
> Le analisi non erano pronte, ma ho fatto esami di screening per la celiachia e suppongo ci voglia più tempo per avere i risultati...in ogni caso altro controllo tra 2 settimane.
> Tanto per precisare, sono seguita in clinica metabolica direttamente.


benissimo!!


----------



## JON (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> benissimo!!


Si, benissimo...fra poco comincia a vedere le lucciole.


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, benissimo...fra poco comincia a vedere le lucciole.


grande motivatore :up:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mo' mi magnerei un profiterole...ma no uno nel senso di uno....'na piramide sana sana.


carenza d'affetto?


----------



## JON (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> carenza d'affetto?


Forse, non lo so....di sicuro carenza di zuccheri semplici.


----------



## JON (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande motivatore :up:


Grazie


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Si, benissimo...fra poco comincia a vedere le lucciole.


Le lucciole??


----------



## JON (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le lucciole??


Mado'...scusa ma tu che lucciole vedi?
Quello che vedo io fanno mo' luce...mo' no...


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mado'...scusa ma tu che lucciole vedi?
> Quello che vedo io fanno mo' luce...mo' no...


Non ho capito ma va bene...


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Salto la cena. Stomaco chiuso


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho capito ma va bene...


Non ho capito manco io.


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ho capito manco io.


Meno male!!! 
Pensavo di essere strana!


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male!!!
> Pensavo di essere strana!


Siamo in due


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ho capito manco io.





Nicka ha detto:


> Meno male!!!
> Pensavo di essere strana!


mi sa che voleva dire che mangi troppo poco e se continui così vedi le lucciole, nel senso vedi le lucine.. 



credo:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E sei un tradito?! Non c'è proprio giustizia a questo mondo. Però i pistacchi non li sentirai.


Non sono tradito, per fortuna, diciamo che ha fatto la civetta un po' troppo con la persona sbagliata 
I pistacchi mi servivano per dare la consistenza croccante al piatto, ma si sentivano un po' lo stesso, erano quelli salati.
Comunque sono soddisfatto, sono stati molto apprezzati. Mio figlio, pero', ha preferito una mozzarella, non ama le novita' culinarie


----------



## Nicka (10 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sa che voleva dire che mangi troppo poco e se continui così vedi le lucciole, nel senso vedi le lucine..
> 
> 
> 
> credo:unhappy:


Garantisco che invece mangio molto più di prima...
5 volte al giorno rispetto a massimo 2 di prima...
Ho solo eliminato pane, pasta, schifezze varie.
Comunque il doc mi ha detto che tra un paio di settimane posso farmi un bel piatto di pasta senza paranoie.
Concessa una volta ogni 15 giorni per il momento perchè appunto ci sono dei buoni risultati.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

*buongiorno*

buongiorno a tutti amici affamati!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti amici affamati!!
> 
> View attachment 10461


:rotfl:Buongiorno


----------



## ivanl (11 Giugno 2015)

Bellissima!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Bellissima!! :rotfl::rotfl:


buongiorno futuro marito, già deciso il pranzo di oggi?

ieri sera ho cenato con le uova sode e le zucchine, ma ci tengo ad informarti che sulle uova ho messo la maionese :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno futuro marito, già deciso il pranzo di oggi?
> 
> ieri sera ho cenato con le uova sode e le zucchine, ma ci tengo ad informarti che sulle uova ho messo la maionese :carneval:


Bravissima!!
Io purtroppo, credo che saltero' il pranzo; ho impegni a cascata dalle 13 alle 15,30 
stasera panini con hamburger come se piovesse pero'; fatti da me, ovvio, con cipolla grigliata, formaggio, lattuga (cosi' con la verdura siamo a posto), maionese. Patatine da accompagno, of course...


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Ve saluto, oggi briosche e caffè al bar!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ve saluto, oggi briosche e caffè al bar!!


Birichina !!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

dunque ecco cosa mi sono scofanato ieri sera... tre uova fritte con pancetta e cipolla, verdure grigliate, tocchi di parmigiano e diverse fette di pane casareccio abbrustolite. Il tutto accompagnato da una latta di doppio malto rossa da 50cl. Per dessert ciliegie fresche


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> dunque ecco cosa mi sono scofanato ieri sera... tre uova fritte con pancetta e cipolla, verdure grigliate, tocchi di parmigiano e diverse fette di pane casareccio abbrustolite. Il tutto accompagnato da una latta di doppio malto rossa da 50cl. Per dessert ciliegie fresche


Però un pò di rispetto per chi è a dieta forzata....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dunque ecco cosa mi sono scofanato ieri sera... tre uova fritte con pancetta e cipolla, verdure grigliate, tocchi di parmigiano e diverse fette di pane casareccio abbrustolite. Il tutto accompagnato da una latta di doppio malto rossa da 50cl. Per dessert ciliegie fresche


Maremma !!!!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dunque ecco cosa mi sono scofanato ieri sera... tre uova fritte con pancetta e cipolla, verdure grigliate, tocchi di parmigiano e diverse fette di pane casareccio abbrustolite. Il tutto accompagnato da una latta di doppio malto rossa da 50cl. Per dessert ciliegie fresche



minchia


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia


stai a capì il tuo futuro marito? :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> stai a capì il tuo futuro marito? :sonar:


MA che bella notizia...e chi sarebbe l'uomo fortunato?


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però un pò di rispetto per chi è a dieta forzata....


ahahahah lo so è dura :up: ma i giorni che corro  non mi tengo proprio


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA che bella notizia...e chi sarebbe l'uomo fortunato?


ciaone oscù.. è Nob!


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*AH*



banshee ha detto:


> ciaone oscù.. è Nob!


Ah.E allora.Non posso neanche scrivere nulla.Tanto di cappella....


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah.E allora.Non posso neanche scrivere nulla.Tanto di cappella....


Simy si è innamorata dei miei fiori di zucca


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Simy si è innamorata dei miei fiori di zucca


Tanto di cappella...!Nob io mi faccio da parte..che cazzo ter devo di?


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

*un abbraccio*

un abbraccio al mio collega unto che mi vuole tanto bene.... e che è sceso a comprarla per tutti :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (11 Giugno 2015)

quel che vedo mi piace molto. e non mi riferisco alla focaccia :kiss:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quel che vedo mi piace molto. e non mi riferisco alla focaccia :kiss:


alla scrivania? alla tastiera? al mezzo dito? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sì ma essimo precisi quella è PIZZA BIANCA CON MORTAZZA non focaccia :incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> alla scrivania? alla tastiera? al mezzo dito? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sì ma essimo precisi quella è PIZZA BIANCA CON MORTAZZA non focaccia :incazzato:


io sono ZenZibile ai particolari, lo smalto, le dita, le caviglie...poi, passo all'insieme.
Perdonami per l'errore, ma qui esiste solo la focaccia e poi io la preferisco piu' alta, in genere (tipo toscana)


----------



## Tradito? (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> alla scrivania? alla tastiera? al mezzo dito? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sì ma essimo precisi quella è PIZZA BIANCA CON MORTAZZA non focaccia :incazzato:


:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io sono ZenZibile ai particolari, lo smalto, le dita, le caviglie...poi, passo all'insieme.
> Perdonami per l'errore, ma qui esiste solo la focaccia e poi io la preferisco piu' alta, in genere (tipo toscana)


 bravo! mi sembra giusto!! è bello dare importanza anche ai dettagli 

il mio lui non s'accorge di niente 

perdonato  ma qui dove? si può chiedere?


----------



## ivanl (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo! mi sembra giusto!! è bello dare importanza anche ai dettagli
> 
> il mio lui non s'accorge di niente
> 
> perdonato  ma qui dove? si può chiedere?


EmiGlia, zona parmigiano 
lascialo, tanto tra un po' ti sposo io


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> EmiGlia, zona parmigiano
> lascialo, tanto tra un po' ti sposo io




:festa:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Allora*

Simy- nob
banshee- ivanl
Caciotta- jb
eratò -stark
Insomma...sono rimasto uno dei pochi single...mi devo dar da fare....per rimanerci...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy- nob
> banshee- ivanl
> *Caciotta- jb*
> eratò -stark
> Insomma...sono rimasto uno dei pochi single...mi devo dar da fare....per rimanerci...:rotfl::rotfl:


se so sposati?


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> se so sposati?


No ma ci siamo quasi...io rimango solo,come no stronzo...


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *No ma ci siamo quasi*...io rimango solo,come no stronzo...


ma se la prende a cinghiate nei denti ogni volta che apre bocca...


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma se la prende a cinghiate nei denti ogni volta che apre bocca...


Il suo modo quando gli interessa una.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il suo modo quando gli interessa una.


ah beh... se è così, allora gli interessa mezzo forum... :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh... se è così, allora gli interessa mezzo forum... :singleeye:


Giusto,tanto poi gli insulti me li becco tutti io...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stai a capì il tuo futuro marito? :sonar:


eh si :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh si :rotfl:


una cenetta leggera, che sarà mai...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> una cenetta leggera, che sarà mai...



non oso immaginare il pranzo


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non oso immaginare il pranzo


ahahahah no il pranzo qui al lavoro davvero leggero...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah no il pranzo qui al lavoro davvero leggero...



quindi la sera recuperi


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi la sera recuperi


si, soprattutto quando la mattina sono andato a correre :singleeye: ho un bonus di circa 800 calorie in più...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, soprattutto quando la mattina sono andato a correre :singleeye: ho un bonus di circa 800 calorie in più...



io stamattina c'ho provato ad alzarmi alle 6 per andare a correre... ma gnafaccio :facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io stamattina c'ho provato ad alzarmi alle 6 per andare a correre... ma gnafaccio :facepalm:


meglio che vai ad altri orari, io vado presto perchè tanto più di 6 ore per notte non dormo... soprattutto d'estate poi.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> meglio che vai ad altri orari, io vado presto perchè tanto più di 6 ore per notte non dormo... soprattutto d'estate poi.


ho finito gli orari. la sera rientro tardi...


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ho finito gli orari. la sera rientro tardi...


e allora niente bonus


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e allora niente bonus



infatti io la sera magno insalata


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti io la sera magno insalata


che poi è buona comunque... ci metti la feta, le cipolline, schegge di grana, qualche funghetto...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi è buona comunque... ci metti la feta, le cipolline, schegge di grana, qualche funghetto...



senza feta e grana


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senza feta e grana


vabbè


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè


solo erba


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

*Simy non leggere o almeno siediti prima...*

Lo scrivo qui?Dai lo scrivo qui.Per domani ho ospiti.In genere invito
per il pranzo della domenica(dove il pomeriggio si finisce con l'amaro del capo,quasi sdraiati sul divano a sparare cazzateli amo i miei amici,pochi ma buoni) ma stavvolta è andata diversamente e quindi a cena...Pensavo di preparare :
Primo : lasagne
Secondo : scaloppine di vitello al vino bianco con diversi contorni
piselli ,patatine fritte (ci son bimbi),peperoncini frigittielli,insalate 
Antipasti : rotolo di sfogliatta con prosciutto e formaggio 

Dolce : cheesecake.

Frutta 

È troppo secondo voi?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo scrivo qui?Dai lo scrivo qui.Per domani ho ospiti.In genere invito
> per il pranzo della domenica(dove il pomeriggio si finisce con l'amaro del capo,quasi sdraiati sul divano a sparare cazzateli amo i miei amici,pochi ma buoni) ma stavvolta è andata diversamente e quindi a cena...Pensavo di preparare :
> Primo : lasagne
> Secondo : scaloppine di vitello al vino bianco con diversi contorni
> ...


Non è troppo se ti regoli con le  porzioni  lasagne classiche ?


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è troppo se ti regoli con le  porzioni  lasagne classiche ?


Si.Quelle classiche.Aggiungeresti qualcosa?Avevo pensato di fare anche le polpette ma poi troppa carne...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo scrivo qui?Dai lo scrivo qui.Per domani ho ospiti.In genere invito
> per il pranzo della domenica(dove il pomeriggio si finisce con l'amaro del capo,quasi sdraiati sul divano a sparare cazzateli amo i miei amici,pochi ma buoni) ma stavvolta è andata diversamente e quindi a cena...Pensavo di preparare :
> Primo : lasagne
> Secondo : scaloppine di vitello al vino bianco con diversi contorni
> ...



sono seduta  

ma ti confido una cosa... te lo dico piano, sottovoce, in un orecchio.... se invito gente a casa (anche se si tratta di due persone) cucino per un esercito. quindi... hai tutta la mia comprensione


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono seduta
> 
> ma ti confido una cosa... te lo dico piano, sottovoce, in un orecchio.... se invito gente a casa (anche se si tratta di due persone) cucino per un esercito. quindi... hai tutta la mia comprensione


Pur io!:rotfl:Ti amo!


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Pur io!:rotfl:*Ti amo*!


:inlove:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo scrivo qui?Dai lo scrivo qui.Per domani ho ospiti.In genere invito
> per il pranzo della domenica(dove il pomeriggio si finisce con l'amaro del capo,quasi sdraiati sul divano a sparare cazzateli amo i miei amici,pochi ma buoni) ma stavvolta è andata diversamente e quindi a cena...Pensavo di preparare :
> Primo : lasagne
> Secondo : scaloppine di vitello al vino bianco con diversi contorni
> ...


mi autoinviterei pure da te solo per questo..

non vado matta per le lasagne, sono intollerante al pomodoro quindi le mangio sono bianche... ai carciofi, oppure le faccio col ragù in bianco e scamorza, o provola e speck, o funghi...

però il resto del menù, top :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi autoinviterei pure da te solo per questo..
> 
> non vado matta per le lasagne, *sono intollerante al pomodoro *quindi le mangio sono bianche... ai carciofi, oppure le faccio col ragù in bianco e scamorza, o provola e speck, o funghi...
> 
> però il resto del menù, top :up:


me lo segno, cosi non ti avveleno se vieni a cena da me


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si.Quelle classiche.Aggiungeresti qualcosa?Avevo pensato di fare anche le polpette ma poi troppa carne...


Non aggiungerei altro, siamo in estate e ci si sazia più facilmente.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> me lo segno, cosi non ti avveleno se vieni a cena da me


grazie  

se verrai tu da me, faccio una pasta coi carciofi da urlo.. li mangi si?


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> se verrai tu da me, faccio una pasta coi carciofi da urlo.. li mangi si?


Esperimento visto che hai parlato di carciofi (li adoro!) :
Pasta fresca con vongole e carciofi

e poi carciofi stufati con piselli e patate in pentola e pressione.Na goduria...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> se verrai tu da me, faccio una pasta coi carciofi da urlo.. li mangi si?


li adoro


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> li adoro


purio 

in tutti i modi, trifolati, fritti, alla giudea, crudi a lamelle col limone, nella pasta, nelle lasagne......


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esperimento visto che hai parlato di carciofi (li adoro!) :
> *Pasta fresca con vongole e carciofi*
> 
> e poi carciofi stufati con piselli e patate in pentola e pressione.Na goduria...


aspè pasta all'uovo intendi??

mmmm m'attizza sta ricetta, dimme un po'........:carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> purio
> 
> in tutti i modi, trifolati, fritti, alla giudea, crudi a lamelle col limone, nella pasta, nelle lasagne......



va bene... allora andremo insieme alla "sagra del carciofo" a Ladispoli


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè pasta all'uovo intendi??
> 
> mmmm m'attizza sta ricetta, dimme un po'........:carneval:


Per pasta fresca intendo quella fatta in casa con farina di grano duro e acqua tipo i fusilli lucani.È  semplicissima : una girata in padella dei carciofi con l'olio e poca acqua.Una volta diventati morbidi li togli e in padella aggiungi l'aglio (che poi lo tolgo) e le vongole...Pronte le vongole,aggiungi i carciofi (che diventano tipo cremina) ...ed ecco fatto!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi è buona comunque... ci metti la feta, le cipolline, schegge di grana, qualche funghetto...


A proposito di insalata (io mangio pressoché solo quelle estate e inverno), sono ottimi i funghi porcini secchi (secchi così cpme sono, secchi), sbriciolati nell'insalata.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di insalata (io mangio pressoché solo quelle estate e inverno), sono ottimi i funghi porcini secchi (secchi così cpme sono, secchi), sbriciolati nell'insalata.


davvero? mai messi... 
io ci metto i pomodori secchi ...


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Dopo la briosche (che mi ha fatto malissimo! ) ho fatto doppia sessione in palestra e mi sono cibata dopo con erba verde e tonno, mettendoci anche dei cracker di riso e mais.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di insalata (io mangio pressoché solo quelle estate e inverno), sono ottimi i funghi porcini secchi (secchi così cpme sono, secchi), sbriciolati nell'insalata.


Mai provati così ! Ci provo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo la briosche (che mi ha fatto malissimo! ) ho fatto doppia sessione in palestra e mi sono cibata dopo con erba verde e tonno, mettendoci anche dei cracker di riso e mais.


Che briosche  era ?


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo la briosche (che mi ha fatto malissimo! ) ho fatto doppia sessione in palestra e mi sono cibata dopo con erba verde e tonno, mettendoci anche dei cracker di riso e mais.


Il sale va messo sul erba verde


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> va bene... allora andremo insieme alla "sagra del carciofo" a Ladispoli


assolutamente, non ci riesco mai ad andare.. in primavera vè?


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il sale va messo sul erba verde


L'ho messo!  Poco, ma c'era!


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che briosche  era ?


Un semplice cornetto salato... nella mia pasticceria preferita! 
Buono buono buono, ma si vede che sono ancora debolina di stomaco...


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho messo!  Poco, ma c'era!


Dai che recuperi stasera....io da giovane sopportavo l'erba verde adesso se non ci metto una fetta di prosciutto vicino (ma anche 2 ) ho i sensi di colpa


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dai che recuperi stasera....io da giovane sopportavo l'erba verde adesso se non ci metto una fetta di prosciutto vicino (ma anche 2 ) ho i sensi di colpa


Ci ho messo il tonno! 
Solo erba non ce la posso fare...mi sono venuti i crampi di fame in palestra...:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho messo il tonno!
> Solo erba non ce la posso fare...mi sono venuti i crampi di fame in palestra...:unhappy:


Il tonno non vale...!Ci vuole carne,porco,vitello,agnello...pollo no.È equiparabile al tonno.Una bella tagliata al italiana per me grazie.:rotfl:

Simy ti chiedo scusa preventivamente.


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il tonno non vale...!Ci vuole carne,porco,vitello,agnello...pollo no.È equiparabile al tonno.Una bella tagliata al italiana per me grazie.:rotfl:
> 
> Simy ti chiedo scusa preventivamente.


La tagliata me la sono fatta ieri sera!


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per pasta fresca intendo quella fatta in casa con farina di grano duro e acqua tipo i fusilli lucani.È  semplicissima : una girata in padella dei carciofi con l'olio e poca acqua.Una volta diventati morbidi li togli e in padella aggiungi l'aglio (che poi lo tolgo) e le vongole...Pronte le vongole,aggiungi i carciofi (che diventano tipo cremina) ...ed ecco fatto!


ah ok, quindi non pasta all'uovo.. che infatti condita con le vongole non mi ispira..

però aspè..  io quando faccio le vongole ci metto anche l'acqua che tirano fuori loro quando le metto a cuocere per farle aprire.. prima di insaporirle in aglio olio e prezzemolo.. e col carciofo ci sta bene poi  quel sapore?


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok, quindi non pasta all'uovo.. che infatti condita con le vongole non mi ispira..
> 
> però aspè..  io quando faccio le vongole ci metto anche l'acqua che tirano fuori loro quando le metto a cuocere per farle aprire.. prima di insaporirle in aglio olio e prezzemolo.. e col carciofo ci sta bene poi  quel sapore?


Io le metto a cuocera separatamente e poi le unisco.Ma il prezzemolo ce lo aggiungo sempre.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io le metto a cuocera separatamente e poi le unisco.Ma il prezzemolo ce lo aggiungo sempre.



aah okok, mi era sfuggito questo passaggio.. ok perfect te la rubo grazie :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente, non ci riesco mai ad andare.. in primavera vè?


Yes. i primi di aprile


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di insalata (io mangio pressoché solo quelle estate e inverno), sono ottimi i funghi porcini secchi (secchi così cpme sono, secchi), sbriciolati nell'insalata.


ma neanche messi ad ammorbidire in acqua? Tolti direttamente dalla busta?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma neanche messi ad ammorbidire in acqua? Tolti direttamente dalla busta?


Se li ammorbidisci si riempiono d'acqua e nell'insalata non funzionano.


----------



## brenin (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se li ammorbidisci si riempiono d'acqua e nell'insalata non funzionano.


Verissimo. Io li mangio crudi ( champignon affettati  ) , con insalata/rucola,qualche fetta di bresaola,limone sale,olio,poco pepe e qualche scaglia di parmigiano.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo. Io li mangio crudi ( champignon affettati  ) , con insalata/rucola,qualche fetta di bresaola,limone sale,olio,poco pepe e qualche scaglia di parmigiano.


io crudi soltanto quando li raccolgo io  e sono piccoli e freschissimi, porcini soprattutto.. una volta mi sono capitati gli ovuli, una goduria..


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io crudi soltanto quando li raccolgo io  e sono piccoli e freschissimi, porcini soprattutto.. una volta mi sono capitati gli ovuli, una goduria..


Ma con gli champignon crudi (o meglio cotti col limone) non è che rischi nulla.


----------



## brenin (11 Giugno 2015)

Ho ancora indelebile il ricordo di un'insalatona con tartufo estivo,gustata in Abruzzo tanti anni fa..... da perdere la testa !


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con gli champignon crudi (o meglio cotti col limone) non è che rischi nulla.


non mi piacciono tanto, sai?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

il tartufo non mi piace :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il tartufo non mi piace :unhappy:


Fa un profumo che io esco pazza...


----------



## Homer (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fa un profumo che io esco pazza...


In bene o in male???


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io crudi soltanto quando li raccolgo io  e sono piccoli e freschissimi, porcini soprattutto.. una volta mi sono capitati gli ovuli, una goduria..


Gli ovuli sono WOOOOWW !!:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> In bene o in male???


Se fosse in male avrei detto puzza! 

No no, mi piace proprio... ma il tartufo, non l'olio tartufato e derivati orridi...


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

*consiglio*

dunque, oggi a pranzo ho mangiato un'insalata (te credo pizza e mortazza ore 11.00 )..stasera ho una cena al giappo, sabato e domenica due cene di compleanno...quindi una 3 giorni unta.

a pranzo vado sempre di insalata...che dite? o petto di pollo e verdure??


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli ovuli sono WOOOOWW !!:mexican:



:quoto:


----------



## Homer (11 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Se fosse in male avrei detto puzza!*
> 
> No no, mi piace proprio... ma il tartufo, non l'olio tartufato e derivati orridi...


Effettivamente......


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dunque, oggi a pranzo ho mangiato un'insalata (te credo pizza e mortazza ore 11.00 )..stasera ho una cena al giappo, sabato e domenica due cene di compleanno...quindi una 3 giorni unta.
> 
> a pranzo vado sempre di insalata...che dite? o petto di pollo e verdure??



tante fibre: insalata finocchi carote... 
se riesci fatti dei centrifugati


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non mi piacciono tanto, sai?


Io mangio anche solo quelli, ma è in insalata insieme ad altro che danno il massimo. Però se non ti piacciono amen.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tante fibre: *insalata finocchi carote..*.
> se riesci fatti dei centrifugati


:up::up:

poi domenica aperitivo capirai, tutte le peggio schifezze unte che io adoro.... sbav


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il tartufo non mi piace :unhappy:


Sei una brutta persona.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> poi domenica aperitivo capirai, tutte le peggio schifezze unte che io adoro.... sbav


io fino a sabato a pranzo non tocco schifezze. poi ci do sotto con pizza e pizzette


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mangio anche solo quelli, ma è in insalata insieme ad altro che danno il massimo. Però se non ti piacciono amen.


mi piacciono solo cotti quando li uso per condire i petti di pollo..

ma sta cacio e pepe? come la fai?


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei una brutta persona.


:triste:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io fino a sabato a pranzo non tocco schifezze. poi ci do sotto con pizza e pizzette


Ho fame


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho fame


non dire niente 
io ho appena mangiato una banana... e da questo momento in poi solo acqua fino a cena.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi piacciono solo cotti quando li uso per condire i petti di pollo..
> 
> ma sta cacio e pepe? come la fai?


Acqua, spaghetti, pecorino romano, pepe, sale.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non dire niente
> io ho appena mangiato una banana... e da questo momento in poi solo acqua fino a cena.


Io sto resistendo :singleeye: ma forse mi avvento sulle ciliegie


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho fame


pure io..


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sto resistendo :singleeye: ma forse mi avvento sulle ciliegie


entro le 17, poi niente zuccheri, carboidrati e grassi...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

*cacio e pepe*

io la faccio cosi.
metto a bollire acqua, salo e butto la pasta (lunga)
quando mancano 3 minuti alla fine della cottura tolto dalla panetola, travaso acqua di cottura in padella e continuo a cuocere, quando scolo tengo l acqua di cottura e ributto la pasta in pentola aggiungo acqua di cottura a fuoco molto lento e giro giro giro giro e poco alla volta aggiungo il pecorozzo grattuggiato in quantita industriali prima....giro giro giro cosi che non si attacca e mi fa la cremina (ma la pentola deve essere calda, per questo tengo il fuoco basso e non spento)...io di solito aggiungo il pepe nel pecorozzo grattuggiato e chi ne vuole di piu se lo aggiunge dopo


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Io*

Io avrei voglia di un bel calippo fitzzz,anzi due ,così uno me lo magno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei voglia di un bel calippo fitzzz,anzi due ,così uno me lo magno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


2 is megl che uan


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> 2 is megl che uan


Me piace un ber calippone nero.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io la faccio cosi.
> metto a bollire acqua, salo e butto la pasta (lunga)
> quando mancano 3 minuti alla fine della cottura tolto dalla panetola, travaso acqua di cottura in padella e continuo a cuocere, quando scolo tengo l acqua di cottura e ributto la pasta in pentola aggiungo acqua di cottura a fuoco molto lento e giro giro giro giro e poco alla volta aggiungo il pecorozzo grattuggiato in quantita industriali prima....giro giro giro cosi che non si attacca e mi fa la cremina (ma la pentola deve essere calda, per questo tengo il fuoco basso e non spento)...io di solito aggiungo il pepe nel pecorozzo grattuggiato e chi ne vuole di piu se lo aggiunge dopo


 lo devo provare! io la faccio travasando tutto nella pentola dove ho cotto la pasta una volta scolata, aggiungo acqua di cottura ma non mi fa la cremina come dico io....devo utilizzare il trucco padella


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io la faccio cosi.
> metto a bollire acqua, salo e butto la pasta (lunga)
> quando mancano 3 minuti alla fine della cottura tolto dalla panetola, travaso acqua di cottura in padella e continuo a cuocere, quando scolo tengo l acqua di cottura e ributto la pasta in pentola aggiungo acqua di cottura a fuoco molto lento e giro giro giro giro e poco alla volta aggiungo il pecorozzo grattuggiato in quantita industriali prima....giro giro giro cosi che non si attacca e mi fa la cremina (ma la pentola deve essere calda, per questo tengo il fuoco basso e non spento)...io di solito aggiungo il pepe nel pecorozzo grattuggiato e chi ne vuole di piu se lo aggiunge dopo


ora se arriva JB e te cazzia c'ha ragione


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora se arriva JB e te cazzia c'ha ragione


perche???? che ho sbagliato?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> entro le 17, poi niente zuccheri, carboidrati e grassi...


Le sto mangiando  ma la sera ceni  solo con verdure ?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche???? che ho sbagliato?


Tutto.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto.



ecco, spiega tu... 

perché quello tutto è tranne che cacio e pepe


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto.


secondo te. io la faccio cosi. se magari venissi a cena da me ti ricrederesti.
io penso che la cacio e pepe riesce bene se non ti fa i grumi di pecorozzo....
in tutti gli altri casi va bene.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco, spiega tu...
> 
> perché quello tutto è tranne che cacio e pepe


si ma spiegatemi.


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora se arriva JB e te cazzia c'ha ragione





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto.





Simy ha detto:


> ecco, spiega tu...
> 
> perché quello tutto è tranne che cacio e pepe


...ma perchè?  io ammetto non la so fare quindi mi taccio...


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le sto mangiando  ma la sera ceni  solo con verdure ?


si, solo verdure o ortaggi... nelle quantità che vuoi. devi essere sazia. 
al massimo la sera insieme alle verdure mangio le uova (raramente)

la sera sono vietati: carboidrati, zuccheri (anche quelli della frutta), grassi e legumi.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, solo verdure o ortaggi... nelle quantità che vuoi. devi essere sazia.
> al massimo la sera insieme alle verdure mangio le uova (raramente)
> 
> la sera sono vietati: carboidrati, zuccheri (anche quelli della frutta), grassi e legumi.


Ok prendo nota :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma spiegatemi.


*1.* Cuocere gli spaghetti in acqua salata e nel frattempo versare in una ciotolina di vetro o di alluminio il pecorino romano e il pepe nero.
*2.* Per scolare la pasta (al dente) usa un forchettone (_non scolatela per carità sennò perde tutta l’acqua di cottura ed è finita!_) calcolando almeno 1 minuto prima della fine cottura. Versala nella ciotola con la miscela di pecorino e condirla per bene aggiungendo due mestoli di acqua di cottura per fare in modo che tutto si amalgami per bene. Potete anche mescolare pecorino e pepe nero in una padella grande dove poi scolare gli spaghetti che però  NON vanno cotti o messi ad amalgamare sul fuoco ma vanno amalgamati “a freddo”.
*3.* Mescolare e servire immediatissimamente altrimenti la pasta si fredda e il formaggio si raggruma tutto.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *1.* Cuocere gli spaghetti in acqua salata e nel frattempo versare in una ciotolina di vetro o di alluminio il pecorino romano e il pepe nero.
> *2.* Per scolare la pasta (al dente) usa un forchettone (_non scolatela per carità sennò perde tutta l’acqua di cottura ed è finita!_) calcolando almeno 1 minuto prima della fine cottura. Versala nella ciotola con la miscela di pecorino e condirla per bene aggiungendo due mestoli di acqua di cottura per fare in modo che tutto si amalgami per bene. Potete anche mescolare pecorino e pepe nero in una padella grande dove poi scolare gli spaghetti che però  NON vanno cotti o messi ad amalgamare sul fuoco ma vanno amalgamati “a freddo”.
> *3.* Mescolare e servire immediatissimamente altrimenti la pasta si fredda e il formaggio si raggruma tutto.



A me si raggruma a farla a freddo.....


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me si raggruma a farla a freddo.....



perché ci vuole olio di gomito. mescolare mescolare mescolare... energicamente.


----------



## Homer (11 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *1.* Cuocere gli spaghetti in acqua salata e nel frattempo versare in una ciotolina di vetro o di alluminio il pecorino romano e il pepe nero.
> *2.* Per scolare la pasta (al dente) usa un forchettone (_non scolatela per carità sennò perde tutta l’acqua di cottura ed è finita!_) calcolando almeno 1 minuto prima della fine cottura. Versala nella ciotola con la miscela di pecorino e condirla per bene aggiungendo due mestoli di acqua di cottura per fare in modo che tutto si amalgami per bene. Potete anche mescolare pecorino e pepe nero in una padella grande dove poi scolare gli spaghetti che però  NON vanno cotti o messi ad amalgamare sul fuoco ma vanno amalgamati “a freddo”.
> *3.* Mescolare e servire immediatissimamente altrimenti la pasta si fredda e il formaggio si raggruma tutto.



Stasera me la faccio, a casa mi mancano solo gli spaghetti, il pecorino romano, il sale e il pepe....il resto dovrei avere tutto.


----------



## Simy (11 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Stasera me la faccio, a casa mi mancano solo gli spaghetti, il pecorino romano, il sale e il pepe....il resto dovrei avere tutto.



direi che viene buona lo stesso


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *1.* Cuocere gli spaghetti in acqua salata e nel frattempo versare in una ciotolina di vetro o di alluminio il pecorino romano e il pepe nero.
> *2.* Per scolare la pasta (al dente) usa un forchettone (_non scolatela per carità sennò perde tutta l’acqua di cottura ed è finita!_) calcolando almeno 1 minuto prima della fine cottura. Versala nella ciotola con la miscela di pecorino e condirla per bene aggiungendo due mestoli di acqua di cottura per fare in modo che tutto si amalgami per bene. Potete anche mescolare pecorino e pepe nero in una padella grande dove poi scolare gli spaghetti che però  NON vanno cotti o messi ad amalgamare sul fuoco ma vanno amalgamati “a freddo”.
> *3.* Mescolare e servire immediatissimamente altrimenti la pasta si fredda e il formaggio si raggruma tutto.


Ricetta perfetta. La cacio e pepe migliore mai mangiata l'ho beccata a trastevere, da Gildo.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ricetta perfetta. La cacio e pepe migliore mai mangiata l'ho beccata a trastevere, da Gildo.


sulla cacio e pepe sono imbattibile


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sulla cacio e pepe sono imbattibile


ho notato


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho notato


lo ero anche sulla carbonara e coda alla vaccinara... 
ma non le cucino più


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo ero anche sulla carbonara e coda alla vaccinara...
> ma non le cucino più


adoro la carbonara ma è difficile che mi venga sempre bene come vorrei...   la coda proprio non riesco a digerirla :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sulla cacio e pepe sono imbattibile


mi prenoto per un assaggio :festa::festa:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

*buongiorno*

buondì affamati, come va oggi?

io ieri sera ho fatto schifo al ristorante giapponese, oggi mi sento un pallone.. 

credo che pranzerò con un'insalata e carote lesse...

marito che fai?? che hai mangiato ieri?


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi prenoto per un assaggio :festa::festa:


va bene!


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buondì affamati, come va oggi?
> 
> io ieri sera ho fatto schifo al ristorante giapponese, oggi mi sento un pallone..
> 
> ...


io ieri sera insalata con olive e funghetti

stamattina colazione con: un caffè, un frullato di banana e kiwi e una fetta di pane e marmellata 

tu oggi detox. solo frutta e verdura


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi prenoto per un assaggio :festa::festa:


ricordati di prendere su anche tuo marito 
Ieri sera Hamburger e patatine 
stasera, pesce, stiamo leggeri perche' domani sera ho in programma cena 'german style' con barilozzo di birra gelata, salsicce, crauti e patatine :carneval:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ieri sera insalata con olive e funghetti
> 
> stamattina colazione con: un caffè, un frullato di banana e kiwi e una fetta di pane e marmellata
> 
> *tu oggi detox. solo frutta e verdura*


non posso. non avevo calcolato che ho lezione in palestra alle 19.30 non posso andarci che ho mangiato solo verdura, altrimenti svengo e l'istruttore me mena..

mangerò proteine e verdure...


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ricordati di prendere su anche tuo marito
> Ieri sera Hamburger e patatine
> stasera, pesce, stiamo leggeri perche' domani sera ho in programma cena 'german style' con *barilozzo di birra gelata, salsicce, crauti e patatine* :carneval:






ma che spettacolooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non posso. non avevo calcolato che ho lezione in palestra alle 19.30 non posso andarci che ho mangiato solo verdura, altrimenti svengo e l'istruttore me mena..
> 
> mangerò proteine e verdure...



allora ok. proteine e verdura.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

ieri sera tonno affumicato con olio pepe e limone, favette saltate in padella con olio e peperoncino, vino bianco e dopocena con cornetto algida classico! :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ieri sera tonno affumicato con olio pepe e limone, *favette saltate in padella con olio e peperoncino,* vino bianco e dopocena con cornetto algida classico! :singleeye:



boneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ieri sera tonno affumicato con olio pepe e limone, favette saltate in padella con olio e peperoncino, vino bianco e dopocena con cornetto algida classico! :singleeye:


:up: stupendo..


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che spettacolooooooooooooooooo


t'ho detto che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra...lascia il tuo uomo e parti con me 
In tutto cio' tengo a precisare che negli ultimi mesi ho comunque perso qualche chilo e ora viaggio sui 76/77


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

ah... mi ero dimenticato, whisketto on the rocks finale


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> t'ho detto che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra...lascia il tuo uomo e parti con me
> In tutto cio' tengo a precisare che negli ultimi mesi ho comunque perso qualche chilo e ora viaggio sui *76/77*


altezza?

io sono 1.67  E MEZZO (ci tengo a quel mezzo :carneval e viaggio tra i 57 e i 59 dipende dalle fasi mensili  

oggi non c'ho avuto il coraggio di pesarmi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah... mi ero dimenticato, whisketto on the rocks finale


mi piace la tua vena alcolica... vino bianco, whisketto....

k:


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi piace la tua vena alcolica... vino bianco, whisketto....
> 
> k:


ma infatti l'alcool è un'ottima cosa se lo si sa gestire...   poi i superalcolici devono essere sempre un'eccezione alla regola.


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> altezza?
> 
> io sono 1.67  E MEZZO (ci tengo a quel mezzo :carneval e viaggio tra i 57 e i 59 dipende dalle fasi mensili
> 
> oggi non c'ho avuto il coraggio di pesarmi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


media 176, puoi anche metterti un tacco 10


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *ma infatti l'alcool è un'ottima cosa se lo si sa gestire*...   poi i superalcolici devono essere sempre un'eccezione alla regola.


:fischio:

no scherzo, la fase bimbominkiers distruttiva l'ho passata da un po'


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> media 176, puoi anche metterti un tacco 10


:festa:

io ho solo tacchi 10/12 e pure di più. il mio ex era 1.88, senza tacchi parevo la figlia :blank:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> io ho solo tacchi 10/12 e pure di più. il mio ex era 1.88, senza tacchi parevo la figlia :blank:


Il mio ex 1.85, pure coi tacchi parevo la figlia...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> no scherzo, la fase bimbominkiers distruttiva l'ho passata da un po'


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> io ho solo tacchi 10/12 e pure di più. il mio ex era 1.88, senza tacchi parevo la figlia :blank:


vai tranquilla, la mia attuale (e futura ex ) moglie viaggia dai 12 in su


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio ex 1.85, pure coi tacchi parevo la figlia...:rotfl:


il mio attuale 1.72.

niente, non c'è una via di mezzo, o andavo in giro con 12 cm o ciavatte.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio attuale 1.72.
> 
> niente, non c'è una via di mezzo, o andavo in giro con 12 cm o ciavatte.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche il mio attuale!!!
Io posso continuare a mettere tacchi o no. Comunque già di mio non ne metto, io sono per scarpe da ginnastica, anfibi, sandali...i tacchi in rarissime occasioni che maledico puntualmente.


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Oggi pasta al pomodoro.

stasera mi affiderò alla clemenza della corte


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Oggi pasta al pomodoro.
> 
> stasera mi affiderò alla clemenza della corte


Visto il pranzo "spartano", non si può che affidarsi alla benevolenza della corte per la cena.....


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

io a pranzo: pasta fredda (con olive mais e verdurine varie) e cicoria ripassata


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Insalata di quinoa e verdure tiepida e una pesca


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Giugno 2015)

pranzo, questo sconosciuto. stasera Rombo al forno con patate...ci vuole proprio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> pranzo, questo sconosciuto.* stasera Rombo al forno con patate...ci vuole proprio*.


e direi proprio di si... che bontà!


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> pranzo, questo sconosciuto. stasera Rombo al forno con patate...ci vuole proprio.


Finalmente un "menù" come si deve...........


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2015)

Ieri sera sono finita a cenare tardissimo.
Fortuna che si sono occupati di me alle 23 passate.
Comunque...orata alle erbe aromatiche e insalata mista.

Oggi solita colazione sciapita con banana e caffè, noci brasiliane come spuntino e bistecca e finocchi per pranzo.

Stasera mi faccio un kebab...


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

polpette di verdure (patate, carote, zucchine e spinaci), cetrioli.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> polpette di verdure (patate, carote, zucchine e spinaci), cetrioli.



dai le polpette di verdure so bone


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai le polpette di verdure so bone


sì  

però era poco... 

a merenda una banana


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai le polpette di verdure so bone


infarinate e fritte, sicuramente si


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì
> 
> però era poco...
> 
> a merenda una banana


dai mò, che ieri te sei scofanata un jappo...
Non dico cosa darei per mangiare al jappo...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> infarinate e fritte, sicuramente si


si 
sbav


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> dai mò, che ieri te sei scofanata un jappo...
> Non dico cosa darei per mangiare al jappo...


non puoi capire la roba...

buonissimo.

credo di avere una dipendenza dal jappo


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non puoi capire la roba...
> 
> buonissimo.
> 
> credo di avere una dipendenza dal jappo


Io sono stata in uno vicino Ponte Milvio...ma anni fa, ricordo che era buono.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono finita a cenare tardissimo.
> Fortuna che si sono occupati di me alle 23 passate.
> Comunque...orata alle erbe aromatiche e insalata mista.
> 
> ...


anch'io andrò sull'etnico... stasera mi faccio i tacos col chili alla messicana con le piadine di mais


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anch'io andrò sull'etnico... stasera mi faccio i tacos col chili alla messicana con le piadine di mais


stasera ceno con te..

in amicizia


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stasera ceno con te..
> 
> in amicizia


:diffi::diffi:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :diffi::diffi:


"cielo, mio marito!!" (cit.)

non è colpa mia marito, Nob prima mi tenta coi fiori di zucca, poi con la cucina messicana che adoro.

ma non ho fatto niente :carneval: sono ancora illibatissima :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stasera ceno con te..
> 
> in amicizia


ti aspetto :up:


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :diffi::diffi:


ivan, nun esse geloso... si mangia, si beve e te la riporto a casa :carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti aspetto :up:


SEDOTTA E ABBANDONATA


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> SEDOTTA E ABBANDONATA


Nooooooo ma in amicizia!! 

Mi sto per sposare non potrei mai! Poi tu sei la mia damigella


----------



## Cattivik (12 Giugno 2015)

Io sempre mangiato male... con poca verdura.

Negli ultimi anni però ho cambiato e non condivido l'eliminare qualcosa da una dieta (carboidrati carne zuccheri o altro) io cerco di mangiare di tutto ma proprio di tutto.

Insomma variare sempre passare dalla pasta alla carbonara a una minestra di verdure miste...  dal pesce al maiale... dalla carne rossa a quella bianca...  dalle verdure fresche agli insaccati...

Cattivik


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "cielo, mio marito!!" (cit.)
> 
> non è colpa mia marito, Nob prima mi tenta coi fiori di zucca, poi con la cucina messicana che adoro.
> 
> ma non ho fatto niente :carneval: sono ancora illibatissima :carneval:


:santarellina::santarellina:
come no...


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :santarellina::santarellina:
> come no...


Non mi credi!  Io sono una santa! 

(Nb sto dal cell questi sopra sono i lacrimoni  )


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io sempre mangiato male... con poca verdura.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni però ho cambiato e non condivido l'eliminare qualcosa da una dieta (carboidrati carne zuccheri o altro) io cerco di mangiare di tutto ma proprio di tutto.
> 
> ...


Mi piace la tua alimentazione, Cattivik!
Pure io mangio di tutto...dal fritto unto al passato di verdura!!


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

vedo l'aureola, infatti


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ho saltato l'allenamento  quindi tutto il jappo di ieri si trasformerà istantaneamente in grasso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cena: orata al forno e broccoletti lessi, niente vino.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Ieri sera supermegastrappo alla regola.
Mi sono fatta una fetta di sacher...

Tempo 20 minuti mi è scoppiato il mal di testa...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera supermegastrappo alla regola.
> Mi sono fatta una fetta di sacher...
> 
> Tempo 20 minuti mi è scoppiato il mal di testa...


ieri "dieta libera" pure io


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri "dieta libera" pure io


Io non ho ancora il giorno di dieta libera, ma ieri era anniversario...  mi si permetta una fettina di dolce!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora il giorno di dieta libera, ma ieri era anniversario...  mi si permetta una fettina di dolce!!!


eh si dai! lo strappo ci sta. 

oggi però si torna in carreggiata

pranzo: penne all'arrabbiata e insalata. intanto sto lessando i fagiolini per stasera


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2015)

Ieri compleanno amici, tagliata alla brace e cicoria ripassata. Ma ho preso una chiara media da bere.
Oggi altro compleanno -_- aperitivo a casa per cui via libera a rustici pizzette e unterie varie - adoro! 
Da domani dieta dura senza paura anche per me :'(


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ieri compleanno amici, tagliata alla brace e cicoria ripassata. Ma ho preso una chiara media da bere.
> Oggi altro compleanno -_- aperitivo a casa per cui via libera a rustici pizzette e unterie varie - adoro!
> Da domani dieta dura senza paura anche per me :'(


Spesso le diete iniziano il lunedì e finiscono il martedì   Oggi Pennette al farro con pesto di menta e pomodori grigliati per secondo


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Giugno 2015)

Mannaggia a voi e ai vostri thread di spunti alimentari!! Da non consumatore, in una settimana sono diventato un tossico da marmellata/confettura!!

Abbiatemi sulla coscienza, criminali.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mannaggia a voi e ai vostri thread di spunti alimentari!! Da non consumatore, in una settimana sono diventato un tossico da marmellata/confettura!!
> 
> Abbiatemi sulla coscienza, criminali.


Ma noi ti facciamo mangiare cose sane


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh si dai! lo strappo ci sta.
> 
> oggi però si torna in carreggiata
> 
> pranzo: penne all'arrabbiata e insalata. intanto sto lessando i fagiolini per stasera


Buoni i fagiolini!!! 

Dato lo strappo di ieri oggi innanzitutto un'ora di cardio stamattina, a pranzo insalata mista con noci.
Adesso mi faccio qualche ciliegia...
E stasera altra erba con fesa di tacchino.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Io ho preparato un mix di funghi e rughetta... poi il cavolo rosso lessato e i fagiolini. Sicuramente i fagiolini li mangerò domani... oppure no. Ancora non ho deciso. 
Per merenda ho mangiato il cocomero


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

tutta la giornata al mare... panini birra e gelati


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Siiii*



Nobody ha detto:


> tutta la giornata al mare... panini birra e gelati


Da domani riprendo a mangiare.91 kili,mi sono asciugato,ho perso 3 kili in due settimane....


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da domani riprendo a mangiare.91 kili,mi sono asciugato,ho perso 3 kili in due settimane....


ma eri a dieta?


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si e no*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma eri a dieta?


Si e no.No,perchè non stavo a dieta,si perchè mi sono forzato di non mangiare,ho avuto una leggera gastroenterite,e ne ho approfittato.Adesso sto perfetto fra altezza e peso.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e no.No,perchè non stavo a dieta,si perchè mi sono forzato di non mangiare,ho avuto una leggera gastroenterite,e ne ho approfittato.Adesso sto perfetto fra altezza e peso.


mi pare 1,90 giusto? Senti, sto per fare una cazzata... ho visto un custom, una triumph america 850 black... un vero splendore. Me la porterei via a 3.500...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

buongiorno a tutti.

ho fatto schifo questo week end :blank: ma lo schifo vero. 

da oggi sono in detox mode on, soprattutto perchè ho mangiato tutte le cose che mi fanno male (applausi per me) e sto un po' intossicata.

quindi, aiutatemi 

sostegno morale per me


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Da domani riprendo a mangiare*.91 kili,mi sono asciugato,ho perso 3 kili in due settimane....


meno male!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare 1,90 giusto? Senti, sto per fare una cazzata... ho visto un custom, una triumph america 850 black... un vero splendore. Me la porterei via a 3.500...


Non pensarci due volte.Comprala.Io fra due anni mi cambio la macchina ho deciso.Caro nob,non pensarci neanche...


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

*a chi piace Irvine Welsh...*

consiglio l'ultimo folle romanzo, "La vista sessuale delle gemelle siamesi" sul tema dimagrimento, cibo, esercizio fisico...


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non pensarci due volte.Comprala.Io fra due anni mi cambio la macchina ho deciso.Caro nob,non pensarci neanche...


cla' l'unica cosa che mi frena un po' è l'idea del custom... certo lei è uno splendore!


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> ho fatto schifo questo week end :blank: ma lo schifo vero.
> 
> ...


dai dai dai! ce la puoi fare!
sta settimana niente sgarri


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutta la giornata al mare... panini birra e gelati


Ti odio.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai dai dai! ce la puoi fare!
> sta settimana niente sgarri


ci provo... il problema è che io ho il nemico in casa, che mi aiuta per la discesa.

Insomma, cena fuori sabato, aperitivo unto ieri:


io: "amore facciamo pranzo leggero domenica ok? tipo insalatona.."

lui: "si, si ok"

ore 13 mi imbocca a casa con:






.......:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè, ma allora bannatemi.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma allora bannatemi.


hai ragione, basta, da oggi basta.

più erba per tutti e NO alla roba unta!

......................credo che per una settimana non devo vedere l'uomo mio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci provo... il problema è che io ho il nemico in casa, che mi aiuta per la discesa.
> 
> Insomma, cena fuori sabato, aperitivo unto ieri:
> 
> ...


abbattilo


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai ragione, basta, da oggi basta.
> 
> *più erba per tutti *e NO alla roba unta!
> 
> ......................credo che per una settimana non devo vedere l'uomo mio :rotfl::rotfl:


:canna:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> abbattilo


lo so, è unto e grasso dentro..

:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai ragione, basta, da oggi basta.
> 
> più erba per tutti e NO alla roba unta!
> 
> ......................credo che per una settimana non devo vedere l'uomo mio :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma te devi vedere la simpatia del mio.
"Amore della mia vita, da oggi sono a dieta stretta, quindi non posso mangiare altro che erba e poca roba, per me niente zuccheri, nè pane, nè pasta, etc...non ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma abbi pietà di me"
"Ma certo amore, voglio solo che stai bene"

...

...

La sera LUI si prepara mezzo kg di pasta, con un sughino al tonno e olive golosissimo. LUI, lui che la pasta la mangia una volta ogni morte di papa...e ha avuto il coraggio pure di sbagliare con la quantità...e ha avuto il coraggio di magnarsi tutto, ma tutto tutto e poi dirmi "ma ti dirò, non era mica niente di particolare"

Dopo ovviamente s'è fatto un gelato...

E' in momenti come questi che mi scatta l'omicidio nel cervello.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te devi vedere la simpatia del mio.
> "Amore della mia vita, da oggi sono a dieta stretta, quindi non posso mangiare altro che erba e poca roba, per me niente zuccheri, nè pane, nè pasta, etc...non ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma abbi pietà di me"
> "Ma certo amore, voglio solo che stai bene"
> 
> ...


ti sta dando una mano... consolida la tua forza di volontà


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Senti*



Nobody ha detto:


> cla' l'unica cosa che mi frena un po' è l'idea del custom... certo lei è uno splendore!


Permetti?nob ascolta il tuo cuore....!Queste son scelte emotive.Io poi dico che a 45 mi cambio la macchina...quando ho deciso di acquistarla...mi son messo contro quasi tutti...tranne mio fratello...:rotfl::rotfloi quando penso a darla via..non ci riesco, sono coinvolto....:rotfl::rotfl:vediamo fra due anni....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Permetti?nob ascolta il tuo cuore....!Queste son scelte emotive.*Io poi dico che a 45 mi cambio la macchina...quando ho deciso di acquistarla...mi son messo contro quasi tutti...tranne mio fratello...:rotfl::rotfloi quando penso a darla via..non ci riesco, sono coinvolto....:rotfl::rotfl:vediamo fra due anni....:rotfl::rotfl:


è proprio vero... prima di vederla mai avrei pensato a un custom. Ma perchè vuoi cambiartela?


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> è proprio vero... prima di vederla mai avrei pensato a un custom. Ma perchè vuoi cambiartela?


Sincero?non ci penso,ma penso pure che sono 9 anni che sto con lei.....insomma mi piace la mustang...!Voglio regalarmi un 'emozione per i miei 45 anni...:rotfl:!Pensa nob quando mi affiancano le moto mi salutano...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?non ci penso,ma penso pure che sono 9 anni che sto con lei.....insomma mi piace la mustang...!Voglio regalarmi un 'emozione per i miei 45 anni...:rotfl:!*Pensa nob quando mi affiancano le moto mi salutano*...:rotfl:


vabbè oscu quello è normale, con qualche migliaio di euro spesi bene saluti quasi qualunque quattro ruote, ma la moto è la moto  Però mica ricordavo che avevi una mustang... non la cambierei mai!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè oscu quello è normale, con qualche migliaio di euro spesi bene saluti quasi qualunque quattro ruote, ma la moto è la moto  Però mica ricordavo che avevi una mustang... non la cambierei mai!


No,non ho un mustang...mi piace....la mustang


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te devi vedere la simpatia del mio.
> "Amore della mia vita, da oggi sono a dieta stretta, quindi non posso mangiare altro che erba e poca roba, per me niente zuccheri, nè pane, nè pasta, etc...non ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma abbi pietà di me"
> "Ma certo amore, voglio solo che stai bene"
> 
> ...



abbattiamo anche lui


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> abbattiamo anche lui


sì quoto. :up::up:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?nob ascolta il tuo cuore....!Queste son scelte emotive.Io poi dico che a 45 mi cambio la macchina...quando ho deciso di acquistarla...mi son messo contro quasi tutti...tranne mio fratello...:rotfl::rotfl:*poi quando penso a darla via..non ci riesco, sono coinvolto....*:rotfl::rotfl:vediamo fra due anni....:rotfl::rotfl:



Consolati è il pensiero ricorrente di tutte le donne


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Consolati è il pensiero ricorrente di tutte le donne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non ho un mustang...mi piace....la mustang


Madonna, che tamarro......


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Consolati è il pensiero ricorrente di tutte le donne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Consolati è il pensiero ricorrente di tutte le donne


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci provo... il problema è che io ho il nemico in casa, che mi aiuta per la discesa.
> 
> Insomma, cena fuori sabato, aperitivo unto ieri:
> 
> ...


con tutto che i dolci non mi entusiasmano, per quanto sto depresso, li mangerei tutti


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?nob ascolta il tuo cuore....!Queste son scelte emotive.Io poi dico che a 45 mi cambio la macchina...quando ho deciso di acquistarla...mi son messo contro quasi tutti...tranne mio fratello...:rotfl::rotfloi quando penso a darla via..non ci riesco, sono coinvolto....:rotfl::rotfl:vediamo fra due anni....:rotfl::rotfl:


io ho preso una seconda moto, e sto cercando la terza. avevo delle remore, poi visto che, sia che tu pensi a te stesso o  meno, ti prendono a calci un culo uguale, allora vaffanculo e me le compro
(forse stava meglio nel topic dello sfogo)


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Madonna, che tamarro......


A me piacciono le auto con un perchè...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> io ho preso una seconda moto, e sto cercando la terza. avevo delle remore, poi visto che, sia che tu pensi a te stesso o  meno, ti prendono a calci un culo uguale, allora vaffanculo e me le compro
> (forse stava meglio nel topic dello sfogo)


Bravoooo!


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> con tutto che i dolci non mi entusiasmano, *per quanto sto depresso*, li mangerei tutti


marito!! che succede? chi devo picchiare? ricordati che la tua futura moglie fa pugilato :carneval: dimme a me, sistemo todos.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> marito!! che succede? chi devo picchiare? ricordati che la tua futura moglie fa pugilato :carneval: dimme a me, sistemo todos.


Mi sa che è depresso proprio per quello...troppo tempo davanti al sacco...e lui finisce troppo in bagno...succede...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito!! che succede? chi devo picchiare? ricordati che la tua futura moglie fa pugilato :carneval: dimme a me, sistemo todos.


grazie stella  :kiss:
ma per come vanno le cose, temo che si risolveranno da sole, che io voglia o meno...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che è depresso proprio per quello...troppo tempo davanti al sacco...e lui finisce troppo in bagno...succede...:rotfl::rotfl:


non posso rinunciare al sacco, lo sai oscù, dopo divento aggressiva nella vita quotidiana :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non posso rinunciare al sacco, lo sai oscù, dopo divento aggressiva nella vita quotidiana :carneval:


E tuo marito si deprime...e si frattura i polsi....contenti voi...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> grazie stella  :kiss:
> ma per come vanno le cose, temo che si risolveranno da sole, che io voglia o meno...


 sorry, modalità cazzeggio off.

di nuovo problemi? mi spiace...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tuo marito si deprime...e si frattura i polsi....contenti voi...:rotfl:


non mancherei mai ai miei doveri coniugali, per tutti i sacchi del mondo 

ma marito mi sa che sta dicendo sul serio...


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sorry, modalità cazzeggio off.
> 
> di nuovo problemi? mi spiace...


si, ma non per gli stessi motivi, almeno quello...fase depressiva acuta; in genere passa, ma io faccio sempre piu' fatica a sopportare...vabbe', almeno salto il pranzo e cosi' mantengo la linea


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> non mancherei mai ai miei doveri coniugali, per tutti i sacchi del mondo
> 
> ma marito mi sa che sta dicendo sul serio...


vi lascio alle vostre cose allora...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> vi lascio alle vostre cose allora...


ma figurati, tu sei il testimone, puoi dire quello che vuoi


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma non per gli stessi motivi, almeno quello...fase depressiva acuta; in genere passa, ma io faccio sempre piu' fatica a sopportare...vabbe', almeno salto il pranzo e cosi' mantengo la linea


 mi dispiace..

ma mangia qualcosa, dai.. sennò è peggio


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Mi sono appena mangiata 3 noci brasiliane.
Wow.

:facepalm:


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi dispiace..
> 
> ma mangia qualcosa, dai.. sennò è peggio


non sono io quello depresso, subisco per vicinanza e mi sto stancando...grazie del pensiero, ma quando ho le palle girate mi passa la fame


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

*allora*

ho mangiato una fettina di manzo e le zucchine a pranzo. gallette per merenda.

devo andare ad allenarmi.

sono nevrastenica :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Frittata con le zucchine e insalata mista (lattuga, pomodori, finocchi, ravanelli, avocado) per cena


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

costata di manzo (ho dato retta a JB) e cicoria saltata in padella con aglio e peperoncino, bicchiere di rosso e qualche noce.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> costata di manzo (ho dato retta a JB) e cicoria saltata in padella con aglio e peperoncino, bicchiere di rosso e qualche noce.


psss, senti, mi autoinvito da te se mi cucini così ma non dirlo a tua moglie 


che buono Nob!


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> psss, senti, mi autoinvito da te se mi cucini così ma non dirlo a tua moglie
> 
> 
> che buono Nob!


mi moje ormai nun me se fila de pezza, e mi corregge pure le esclamazioni in romanesco  ti aspetto Ban


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi moje ormai nun me se fila de pezza, e mi corregge pure le esclamazioni in romanesco  ti aspetto Ban


il mio futuro marito nemmeno, prima mi ha fatto la proposta e poi è sparito.

m'ha abbandonata quasi sull'altare!!

:girlcry:

arrivo :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio futuro marito nemmeno, prima mi ha fatto la proposta e poi è sparito.
> 
> m'ha abbandonata quasi sull'altare!!
> 
> ...


preparo la carbonella :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> costata di manzo (ho dato retta a JB) e cicoria saltata in padella con aglio e peperoncino, bicchiere di rosso e qualche noce.


E com'era?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E com'era?


ottima, più saporita del filetto (che resta comunque una gran cosa)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ottima, più saporita del filetto (che resta comunque una gran cosa)


La prossima volta vedi se riesci a trovare il diaframma dal tuo macellaio. E' un taglio che pochi conoscono ma è strepitoso.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi moje ormai nun me se fila de pezza, e mi corregge pure le esclamazioni in romanesco  ti aspetto Ban



lo dici te... e sappi che se anche non ci sono ti tengo d'occhio... a te e all'amica mia.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Colazione: un caffè, una centrifuga (mela verde, sedano, carota) e una fetta di pane e marmellata


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo dici te... e sappi che se anche non ci sono ti tengo d'occhio... a te e all'amica mia.


oh ciao simy :carneval: buongiorno :carneval: che ci leggevi? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La prossima volta vedi se riesci a trovare il diaframma dal tuo macellaio. E' un taglio che pochi conoscono ma è strepitoso.


ok, poi ti dico... senti, cambiamo argomento. Da ducatista, dimmi la tua... entro un paio di giorni devo decidere se prendere una triumph america 850 black... condizione perfette, me la darebbero a 3500. Mai portato un custom, ma è davvero splendida... oscuro mi dice di buttarmi, e sono davvero tentato.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, poi ti dico... senti, cambiamo argomento. Da ducatista, dimmi la tua... entro un paio di giorni devo decidere se prendere una triumph america 850 black... condizione perfette, me la darebbero a 3500. Mai portato un custom, ma è davvero splendida... oscuro mi dice di buttarmi, e sono davvero tentato.


io non ci capisco una ceps di motori, nè di auto, nè di moto, non so manco che so le sospensioni, ma ti dico: buttati!!


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh ciao simy :carneval: buongiorno :carneval: che ci leggevi? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo dici te... e sappi che se anche non ci sono ti tengo d'occhio... a te e all'amica mia.


ciumachella mia, se scherzava


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciumachella mia, se scherzava



:saggio:


prendo nota


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *io non ci capisco una ceps di motori, nè di auto, nè di moto, non so manco che so le sospensioni*, ma ti dico: buttati!!


vabbè, a fiume


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>





Nobody ha detto:


> ciumachella mia, se scherzava



....è che io sono a dieta  e sono senZibbbile  e mio marito mi ha abbandonata all'altare...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, poi ti dico... senti, cambiamo argomento. Da ducatista, dimmi la tua... entro un paio di giorni devo decidere se prendere una triumph america 850 black... condizione perfette, me la darebbero a 3500. Mai portato un custom, ma è davvero splendida... oscuro mi dice di buttarmi, e sono davvero tentato.


Anno e chilometraggio?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....è* che io sono a dieta  *e sono senZibbbile  e mio marito mi ha abbandonata all'altare...


pure io 

tuo marito mo lo andiamo a cercà


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anno e chilometraggio?


2011, circa 80.000... inizialmente ne chiedeva 4.500, l'ho fatto scendere di 1000.


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> 2011, circa 80.000... inizialmente ne chiedeva 4.500, l'ho fatto scendere di 1000.


troppi km, secondo me


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io
> 
> tuo marito mo lo andiamo a cercà


ecco. iange:che qua abbiamo pure già cercato i vestiti...!


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io
> 
> tuo marito mo lo andiamo a cercà


ma quando mai? sono sempre qui, mogliettina mia


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*no*



Nobody ha detto:


> ok, poi ti dico... senti, cambiamo argomento. Da ducatista, dimmi la tua... entro un paio di giorni devo decidere se prendere una triumph america 850 black... condizione perfette, me la darebbero a 3500. Mai portato un custom, ma è davvero splendida... oscuro mi dice di buttarmi, e sono davvero tentato.


Nob ascolta:fallo.E non pensarci troppo.Sono emozioni,e non hanno prezzo.Vai....6 mesi fa ho spesso 1.200 euro per gli scarichi della mia auto...non me ne fregato cazzi...quando accendo la macchina....mi sale un brivido.Soldi spesi bene...vai....


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> troppi km, secondo me


lo so, è la cosa che mi frena di più...


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma quando mai? sono sempre qui, mogliettina mia


non so io tu moje...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> 2011, circa 80.000... inizialmente ne chiedeva 4.500, l'ho fatto scendere di 1000.


Qualche chilometro l'ha fatto. Oddio in pratica il motore e buona parte della meccanica sono della Bonneville, che bene o male è piuttosto affidabile. Se è tagliandata vai tranquillo e tieni presente che è giusto per le passeggiate in relax.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma quando mai? sono sempre qui, mogliettina mia





Simy ha detto:


> non so io tu moje...


ecco iange:iange:

è tutto chiaro.

poi dite a me e Nob.

:girlcry:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

vabbè a' rega'... m'avete convinto :up: fanculo, stasera concludo!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, è la cosa che mi frena di più...



Sti cazzi,so reali.Se ha la disponibilità economica per metterla a posto vai...


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non so io tu moje...


lo so, mi dimentico che qui non prende i quote multipli nello stesso post...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè a' rega'... m'avete convinto :up: fanculo, stasera concludo!



GRANDE ZIO NOB..............GRANDEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè a' rega'... m'avete convinto :up: fanculo, stasera concludo!


bravo Nob!! non puoi lasciarla tutta sola, ha bisogno di te!


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> GRANDE ZIO NOB..............GRANDEEEEEEEEEEE


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè a' rega'... m'avete convinto :up: fanculo, stasera concludo!


Ma tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco iange:iange:
> 
> è tutto chiaro.
> 
> ...


calma, calma, sono qui, mica me la lascio sfuggire una come te :kiss:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco iange:iange:
> 
> è tutto chiaro.
> 
> ...



io non c'entro nulla


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Ho*

Ho capito qui sono di troppo,chiederò a fiamma o nicka se mi vogliono sposare....poi torno qui.:rotfl:Spero in fiamma...nicka è stronza...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> calma, calma, sono qui, mica me la lascio sfuggire una come te :kiss:


:mexican:

senti marito, hai finito de digiunà? io sto a dieta  e sono triste..


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai?


quest'anno 50.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito qui sono di troppo,chiederò a fiamma o nicka se mi vogliono sposare....poi torno qui.:rotfl:Spero in fiamma...nicka è stronza...:rotfl:


:rotfl:Ma io so Cattivissima lo sai si ?:carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito qui sono di troppo,chiederò a fiamma o nicka se mi vogliono sposare....poi torno qui.:rotfl:Spero in fiamma...nicka è stronza...:rotfl:



tu sei il mio testimone e corcà che mi hai aiutata a recuperare il marito fedifrago!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma io so Cattivissima lo sai si ?:carneval:


che stavi in agguato? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quest'anno 50.


Ok.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu sei il mio testimone e corcà che mi hai aiutata a recuperare il marito fedifrago!


ma già t'hanno cornificato ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che stavi in agguato? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono una e trina ...più o meno :carneval:buondì ...


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> senti marito, hai finito de digiunà? io sto a dieta  e sono triste..


si, oggi mangio, promesso 
ma dieta perche', che sei un figurino? Fai anche sport...e poi a me un po' di morbido mica dispiace 
per consolarti, ti faccio vedere cosa avrei pensato per il nostro viaggio di nozze, ti va bene?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono una e trina ...più o meno :carneval:buondì ...



Quindi?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito qui sono di troppo,chiederò a fiamma o nicka se mi vogliono sposare....poi torno qui.:rotfl:Spero in fiamma...nicka è stronza...:rotfl:


'ndo vai? tu devi proteggere me e banshee


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi sono in ogni dove :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Senti*



Simy ha detto:


> 'ndo vai? tu devi proteggere me e banshee



CORCA.Fatevi proteggere dai vostri uomini.....!Ve fate i cazzi vostri e poi vi proteggo io?corca proprio...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi sono in ogni dove :carneval:



Questi se sono sposati virtualmente che dovemo fa noi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, oggi mangio, promesso
> ma dieta perche', che sei un figurino? Fai anche sport...e poi a me un po' di morbido mica dispiace
> per consolarti, ti faccio vedere cosa avrei pensato per il nostro viaggio di nozze, ti va bene?






favoloso!!!!!!

grazie marito ma devo stare attenta per le intolleranze.. e poi anche perché nonostante lo sport che faccio, se ogni tanto non mi regolo, rischio di assumere le dimensioni di un boiler :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> favoloso!!!!!!
> 
> grazie marito ma devo stare attenta per le intolleranze.. e poi anche perché nonostante lo sport che faccio, se ogni tanto non mi regolo, rischio di assumere le dimensioni di un boiler :carneval:


sarai bellissima in ogno caso...
preferisci una cosa piu' kitsch?


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CORCA.Fatevi proteggere dai vostri uomini.....!Ve fate i cazzi vostri e poi vi proteggo io?corca proprio...


  guarda che ti declasso da testimone a damigello!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Questi* se sono sposati virtualmente che dovemo fa noi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma chi ?  ... Io sconsiglierei a chiunque di sposarmi poi fai te  ami il rischio ?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *CORCA*.Fatevi proteggere dai vostri uomini.....!Ve fate i cazzi vostri e poi vi proteggo io?corca proprio...


uso perfetto, direi


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sarai bellissima in ogno caso...
> preferisci una cosa piu' kitsch?



no.... detesto cuori e petali... 

quello di prima va meglio :up:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono una e trina ...più o meno :carneval:buondì ...



buongiorno! allora ti aiutiamo a trovare il vestito per sposarti con oscuro!!


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito qui sono di troppo,chiederò a fiamma o nicka se mi vogliono sposare....poi torno qui.:rotfl:Spero in fiamma...nicka è stronza...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno! allora ti aiutiamo a trovare il vestito per sposarti con oscuro!!


Mi raccomando sobrio come quello delle damigelle che mi avevi postato qualche giorno fa :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no.... detesto cuori e petali...
> 
> quello di prima va meglio :up:


me lo segno!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando sobrio come quello delle damigelle che mi avevi postato qualche giorno fa :rotfl:


beh per sposare "OSCURO" ...la scelta è obbligata sul dark:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh per sposare "OSCURO" ...la scelta è obbligata sul dark:
> 
> View attachment 10493


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma chi ?  ... Io sconsiglierei a chiunque di sposarmi poi fai te  ami il rischio ?



E per fortuna che sei ovunque te....:rotfl:cominciamo bene...:rotfl::rotfl:nob e simy,e invanl e banshee sono sposati.
Amo il rischio?insomma,poi sono io...:rotfl::rotfl:devo capire solo una cosa:ma sono io che cerco il rischio...o è il rischio che cerca me?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


>


Be non è vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E per fortuna che sei ovunque te....:rotfl:cominciamo bene...:rotfl::rotfl:nob e simy,e invanl e banshee sono sposati.
> Amo il rischio?insomma,poi sono io...:rotfl::rotfl:devo capire solo una cosa:ma sono io che cerco il rischio...o è il rischio che cerca me?


:rotfl:Sono in ogni dove ma mi distraggo :rotfl: ok se ami il rischio, va bene


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Sono in ogni dove ma mi distraggo :rotfl: ok se ami il rischio, va bene



Si e neanche poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!parliamone:che rischio?sarei stanco....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> 'ndo vai? tu devi proteggere me e banshee


declassato a damigello semplice


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> declassato a damigello semplice



si


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> declassato a damigello semplice


Corca.....!me so trovato pure na moglie pericolosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*see*



Simy ha detto:


> si



Aricorca....!:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Corca.....!me so trovato pure na moglie pericolosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


clà comunque se scrive CORCA' co l'accento sulla a... 

la signora oscura che dice sulla scelta delle testimoni?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> clà comunque se scrive CORCA' co l'accento sulla a...
> 
> la signora oscura che dice sulla scelta delle testimoni?



La signora oscura...non mi pare convinta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfle niente proprio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già si è data...è stata sincera...una tipa rischiosa...infatti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La signora oscura...non mi pare convinta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfle niente proprio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già si è data...è stata sincera...una tipa rischiosa...infatti....:rotfl::rotfl:


l'hai spaventata tu :facepalm: 

o forse è stato il vestito dark?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> l'hai spaventata tu :facepalm:
> 
> o forse è stato il vestito dark?



Pò esse...per lei so uno troppo TRANQUILLO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e neanche poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!parliamone:che rischio?sarei stanco....:rotfl:


Cioè fammi capire sei stanco prima ancora di sposarmi :carneval:? Annamo bene ... Sono lunatica


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pò esse...per lei so uno troppo TRANQUILLO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire sei stanco prima ancora di sposarmi :carneval:? Annamo bene ... Sono lunatica



uuuuh la prima lite degli sposini!!

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire sei stanco prima ancora di sposarmi :carneval:? Annamo bene ... Sono lunatica



Io sono soletico.:rotfloi?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> clà comunque se scrive CORCA' co l'accento sulla a...
> 
> la signora oscura che dice sulla scelta delle testimoni?


tu mi fai da testimone ? L'altra testimone ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono soletico.:rotfloi?


Picchio


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu mi fai da testimone ? L'altra testimone ?


beh ovviamente Simy.. 

anzi è lei che porta le fedi 

io sarò lì solo a scopo decorativo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu mi fai da testimone ? L'altra testimone ?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti e secondo te?simy no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma stai bene oggi?non mi pari presentissima...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uuuuh la prima lite degli sposini!!
> 
> opcorn:


Sarà il matrimonio,più veloce della storia  aperto /chiuso :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Tu*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Picchio



Ah pure?:rotfl:tutte a me.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh ovviamente Simy..
> 
> anzi è lei che porta le fedi
> 
> io sarò lì solo a scopo decorativo :rotfl::rotfl:


hai già  trovato l'abito ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senti e secondo te?simy no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma stai bene oggi?non mi pari presentissima...:rotfl:


:rotfl: In effetti ho caldo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah pure?:rotfl:tutte a me.....:rotfl:


A te ti ci vuole una che picchia  Dammi retta


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai già  trovato l'abito ?


eh... il problema è che io sono mora, col vestito nero sembro Mortisia..

:thinking:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

forse li ho trovati, mi serve simy :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te ti ci vuole una che picchia  Dammi retta


Pure?:rotfl::rotfl:ma sono un amore,timido,riservato,composto,non mi conosci,ho l'aria del bravo ragazzo....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh... il problema è che io sono mora, col vestito nero sembro Mortisia..
> 
> :thinking:


Ma le damigella possono scegliere qualsiasi colore


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?:rotfl::rotfl:ma sono un amore,timido,riservato,composto,non mi conosci,ho l'aria del bravo ragazzo....


Se se l'apparenza inganna


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Alt*



banshee ha detto:


> forse li ho trovati, mi serve simy :carneval:



vacci piano,fiamma mena.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non bastavano i preservati sulla macchina....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se se l'apparenza inganna



Giuro....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> vacci piano,fiamma mena.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non bastavano i preservati sulla macchina....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sto parlando di vestiti! 

...e vorrei ricordarti che pure io meno :carneval: ma con Fiamma andiamo d'accordo..anche perchè sarà la Signora Oscura, mica ci posso litigare 

poi fa delle lasagne da paura


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma le damigella possono scegliere qualsiasi colore


no, no, tutto dark... sennò che matrimonio oscuro è...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*ohh*



banshee ha detto:


> no, no, tutto dark... sennò che matrimonio oscuro è...



Fiamma mena.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> clà comunque se scrive CORCA' co l'accento sulla a...
> 
> la signora oscura che dice sulla scelta delle testimoni?



anche perché senza accento ha tutt'altro significato...


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse li ho trovati, mi serve simy :carneval:



ecchime



ps. mi state svaccando il thread... siete pessimi


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro....:rotfl:


Verificherò


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche perché senza accento ha tutt'altro significato...



oh eccoti! stavo cercando i vestiti da testimoni del matrimonio oscuro... rigorosamente neri..

pensavo lunghi...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no, tutto dark... sennò che matrimonio oscuro è...


Ah ok ... Un funerale


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecchime
> 
> 
> 
> ps. mi state svaccando il thread... siete pessimi



simy per te:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh eccoti! stavo cercando i vestiti da testimoni del matrimonio oscuro... rigorosamente neri..
> 
> pensavo lunghi...


direi di si


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, poi ti dico... senti, cambiamo argomento. Da ducatista, dimmi la tua... entro un paio di giorni devo decidere se prendere una triumph america 850 black... condizione perfette, me la darebbero a 3500. Mai portato un custom, ma è davvero splendida... oscuro mi dice di buttarmi, e sono davvero tentato.


concordo con Oscuro.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> simy per te:
> 
> View attachment 10495


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


troppo scollato? :carneval:

poi dici che lo sposo si distrae? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> troppo scollato? :carneval:
> 
> poi dici che lo sposo si distrae? :carneval::carneval::carneval:



eh direi :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh direi :rotfl:


ok..allora cerco una cosa più morigerata.

però ti sarebbe stato da paura.

guastafeste


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> clà comunque se scrive CORCA' co l'accento sulla a...
> 
> la signora oscura che dice sulla scelta delle testimoni?


eh no ban... qua mi tocca intervenire... si dice CORCA e non CORCA'. CORCA, STOCA, UNCA.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

*simy*

..che ne dici??




STO SCHERZANDOO!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto parlando di vestiti!
> 
> ...e vorrei ricordarti che pure io meno :carneval: ma con Fiamma andiamo d'accordo..anche perchè sarà la Signora Oscura, mica ci posso litigare
> 
> poi fa delle lasagne da paura


Come bouquet voglio una torcia accesa :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..che ne dici??
> 
> View attachment 10496
> 
> ...



ti sembro gnocca come quella io? e ti sembra che possa permettermi un abito simile?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok..allora cerco una cosa più morigerata.
> 
> però ti sarebbe stato da paura.
> 
> guastafeste


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sembro gnocca come quella io? e ti sembra che possa permettermi un abito simile?


sì.

però staresti meglio con l'altro vestito.   più da cerimonia


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sembro gnocca come quella io? e ti sembra che possa permettermi un abito simile?


sì 

anche perchè quella è Kim ed è notoriamente rifatta


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.
> 
> però staresti meglio con l'altro vestito.   più da cerimonia


ecco bravo, diglielo!! mi boicotta tutti i vestiti!
:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.
> 
> però staresti meglio con l'altro vestito.   più da cerimonia





banshee ha detto:


> sì
> 
> anche perchè quella è Kim ed è notoriamente rifatta



vi siete messi d'accordo


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vi siete messi d'accordo


allora, votiamo tutti per il primo..


adesso devo trovarne uno per me che non mi faccia sembrare un cadavere :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora, votiamo tutti per il primo..
> 
> 
> adesso devo trovarne uno per me che non mi faccia sembrare un cadavere :carneval:


Il matrimonio è dark


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2015)

*se il matrimonio è dark,la colonna sonora dev'essere questa*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è dark


[video=youtube;eiIfWpVTD4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiIfWpVTD4U[/video]


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è dark


credo opterò per una cosa del genere..


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo opterò per una cosa del genere..
> 
> View attachment 10497


bello


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eiIfWpVTD4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiIfWpVTD4U[/video]


Ok :up: tu sei invitato ovviamente


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora, votiamo tutti per il primo..
> 
> 
> adesso devo trovarne uno per me che non mi faccia sembrare un cadavere :carneval:



ma è troppo "pomposo"


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> bello


vero? adoro i monospalla.. e le linee semplici


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo opterò per una cosa del genere..
> 
> View attachment 10497


Sobriooo, elegante


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo opterò per una cosa del genere..
> 
> View attachment 10497


bello!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Allora?tutto bene?insomma rischio le pizze.....per nulla.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Comunque lo sposo .. S'è dato  deve aver letto della torcia accesa  sedotta e abbandonata ... Ma si può :singleeye::rotfl:!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?tutto bene?insomma rischio le pizze.....per nulla.:rotfl:


Ah eccoti


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è troppo "pomposo"


-_-

guastafeste! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è troppo "pomposo"


va bene questo sabotatrice??


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> -_-
> 
> guastafeste! :carneval:



:triste:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> va bene questo sabotatrice??
> 
> View attachment 10498


ecco. si. questo si.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah eccoti



Ho una mattinata impegnata....cazzoMi aspettano due cazzi....uno assicurativo e un altro meccanico...


----------



## perplesso (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> va bene questo sabotatrice??
> 
> View attachment 10498





Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


Dai Simy, a questo non puoi dire di no


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco. si. questo si.


oh!  

allora noi abbiamo i vestiti..

adesso fate vobis


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Torno un attimo IT se non vi arreca troppo disturbo...

Spuntino: due kiwi 

Fine IT


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torno un attimo IT se non vi arreca troppo disturbo...
> 
> Spuntino: due kiwi
> 
> ...


la colpa di tutti gli svaccamenti treddiosi è dell'amico tuo! ci tengo a precisare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una mattinata impegnata....cazzoMi aspettano due cazzi....uno assicurativo e un altro meccanico...


Devi pure comprare le fedi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> la colpa di tutti gli svaccamenti treddiosi è dell'amico tuo! ci tengo a precisare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io so sempre l'amico de n'altro,l'amante de n'altra.....non capisco,sono tanto un bravo uomo.MA COSA VI HO FATTO?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Torno un attimo IT se non vi arreca troppo disturbo...
> 
> Spuntino: due kiwi
> 
> ...


Spuntino un albicocca


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devi pure comprare le fedi :rotfl:



E cheeeèèè?tutto di corsa.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:n'attimo....consociamoci prima...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la colpa di tutti gli svaccamenti treddiosi è dell'amico tuo! ci tengo a precisare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



è sempre colpa dell'amico mio


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> è sempre colpa dell'amico mio



Amici amici,amici arcà.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cheeeèèè?tutto di corsa.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:n'attimo....consociamoci prima...:rotfl:


Piacere fiammetta :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> io so sempre l'amico de n'altro,l'amante de n'altra.....non capisco,sono tanto un bravo uomo.MA COSA VI HO FATTO?:rotfl:


ma nooo poro stellino, sei pure amico mio 

fai macello


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

*IT*

torniamo sul pezzo.

cosa vi mangiate a pranzo? io sto evitando i carboidrati per qualche giorno...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> torniamo sul pezzo.
> 
> cosa vi mangiate a pranzo? io sto evitando i carboidrati per qualche giorno...


Io no, penne al farro con sugo di funghi


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> torniamo sul pezzo.
> 
> cosa vi mangiate a pranzo? io sto evitando i carboidrati per qualche giorno...



io insalata (come quella di ieri sera) con aggiunta di tofu (proteine) 

i carboidrati solo a colazione per qualche giorno


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

piadina speck, gorgonzola, rucola...ho ancora fame...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*No*

No,non è possibile,esco de casa...e arrivano i cazzi....e


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> torniamo sul pezzo.
> 
> cosa vi mangiate a pranzo? io sto evitando i carboidrati per qualche giorno...


al lavoro poco o niente... di solito mi prendo uno yogurt a metà mattina, e frutta a pranzo.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non è possibile,esco de casa...e arrivano i cazzi....e


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> al lavoro poco o niente... di solito mi prendo uno yogurt a metà mattina, e frutta a pranzo.



Nob,dovevo fare dei giri...non con la mia macchina...mentre sto sul gra si accende la spia..iniezione... e motore in protezione...ma che cazzo...


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob,dovevo fare dei giri...non con la mia macchina...mentre sto sul gra si accende la spia..iniezione... e motore in protezione...ma che cazzo...


diesel o benza?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> diesel o benza?


Turbo benzina....sono arrivato dal meccanico con il motore in protezione.....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Turbo benzina....sono arrivato dal meccanico con il motore in protezione.....:rotfl:


ahia...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



ivanl ha detto:


> ahia...



Che ipotizzi?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ipotizzi?



carburante sporco. o pompa della benzina


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ipotizzi?


puo' essere di tutto, dipende dal codice errore; potrebbe essere la pompa benzina, gli iniettori, al limite il turbo; se avesse impianto GPL quasi sicuramente gli iniettori...
se ti va bene e' solo un sensore
Fosse stata Diesel era il filtro tappato...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob,dovevo fare dei giri...non con la mia macchina...mentre sto sul gra si accende la spia..iniezione... e motore in protezione...ma che cazzo...


benzina allungata? A me l'aveva fatto la moto... rifornimento e spia dell'iniezione accesa.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*<Si*

Fatto sta che questa macchina non la prendo mai...e oggi che dovevo fare un controllo...vola il cazzo e si conficca poco dolcemente nel mio sedere già molto provato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Ndò*

Ndò sta mi moglie?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ndò sta mi moglie?:rotfl:


 Ecco qui :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> puo' essere di tutto, dipende dal codice errore; potrebbe essere la pompa benzina, gli iniettori, al limite il turbo; se avesse impianto GPL quasi sicuramente gli iniettori...
> se ti va bene e' solo un sensore
> Fosse stata Diesel era il filtro tappato...


oh marito ma tu ci capisci di motori? meno male  io avviso, cucino benissimo ma non so nemmeno cosa siano gli ammortizzatori.

e se mi capita come ad oscuro, spengo la macchina e chiamo il carro attrezzi


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh marito ma tu ci capisci di motori? meno male  io avviso, cucino benissimo ma non so nemmeno cosa siano gli ammortizzatori.
> 
> e se mi capita come ad oscuro, spengo la macchina e chiamo il carro attrezzi


In caso, cucino molto bene anche io, dolci a parte 
sui motori, sono abituato a "esperte" come te, non ti preoccupare


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> In caso, cucino molto bene anche io, dolci a parte
> sui motori, sono abituato a *"esperte" come te,* non ti preoccupare


:carneval:

i dolci non li so fare nemmeno io, perchè generalmente non li mangio.. tranne quando ho qualche attacco di tristezza.

esistono le pasticcerie apposta, quindi..


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco qui :rotfl:



Come vedi quando esco di casa...grandinate di cazzi.


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vedi quando esco di casa...grandinate di cazzi.


e non e' una bella cosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vedi quando esco di casa...grandinate di cazzi.


Eh ma lo sapevo  li attiri come calamita


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

sto morendo di fame... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sto morendo di fame... :unhappy:


Non puoi mangiare ?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> e non e' una bella cosa...


Se stai senza ombrello no...ma dipende...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sto morendo di fame... :unhappy:


mangiare no?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi mangiare ?


sono in ufficio... ho solo una banana... tra un po la mangio.
non devo avvicinarmi al distributore automatico... li c'è il male assoluto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non puoi mangiare ?


Stavo per fare la stessa domanda


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono in ufficio... ho solo una banana... tra un po la mangio.
> *non devo avvicinarmi al distributore automatico... li *c'è il male assoluto


ecco appunto. Io avrei già preparato le monetine
E chi se ne frega


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono in ufficio... ho solo una banana... tra un po la mangio.
> non devo avvicinarmi al distributore automatico... li c'è il male assoluto


Eh immagino   una banana non ti allaccia un dente


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per fare la stessa domanda


in teoria avrei già pranzato :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco appunto. Io avrei già preparato le monetine
> E chi se ne frega


non sei d'aiuto :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non sei d'aiuto :carneval:


che ci sta? patatine, biscotti e robe varie? 

nella mia ci stanno anche i kinder :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco appunto. Io avrei già preparato le monetine
> E chi se ne frega


Uno strappuccio alla regola, se po fa


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma lo sapevo  li attiri come calamita



Serio?secondo me mi fanno gli agguati.Secondo me tre o quattro cazzi si danno appuntamento,vanno al bar,una  pisciata e poi aspettano che esco de casa,e sanno pure i miei movimenti...oggi non sto con la mia di auto capisci?quelli stavano appostati da stamattina alle sei,hanno aspettato,mi hanno seguito,e due di loro mi sono sono fiondati nel sedere per strada....gli altri due mi aspettavano da un'altra parte dove mi sono dimenticato i documenti...doppio agguato e quattro cazzi tutti per me.Adesso sono 15.00,siamo sicuri che i cazzi erano solo 4?quanti cazzi mi aspettano da qui alle 20?quanto ancora può sopportare il mio culo?quanti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Perché io?perchè il mio culo?cosa ho fatto ai cazzi?perchè son sempre belli pronti con me?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh immagino   una banana non ti allaccia un dente


Dipende dalla banana...e se porti la dentiera....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non sei d'aiuto :carneval:


si che lo sono
Evito che ti torturi quando può non essere necessario


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che ci sta? patatine, biscotti e robe varie?
> 
> *nella mia ci stanno anche i kinder :carneval:*


pure nella mia


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> si che lo sono
> Evito che ti torturi quando può non essere necessario


il vero senso dell'amicizia  :carneval:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure nella mia


ecco 

io ho un problema serio con i kinder, come li regazzini proprio. :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Serio?secondo me mi fanno gli agguati.Secondo me tre o quattro cazzi si danno appuntamento,vanno al bar,una  pisciata e poi aspettano che esco de casa,e sanno pure i miei movimenti...oggi non sto con la mia di auto capisci?quelli stavano appostati da stamattina alle sei,hanno aspettato,mi hanno seguito,e due di loro mi sono sono fiondati nel sedere per strada....gli altri due mi aspettavano da un'altra parte dove mi sono dimenticato i documenti...doppio agguato e quattro cazzi tutti per me.Adesso sono 15.00,siamo sicuri che i cazzi erano solo 4?quanti cazzi mi aspettano da qui alle 20?quanto ancora può sopportare il mio culo?quanti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Perché io?perchè il mio culo?cosa ho fatto ai cazzi?perchè son sempre belli pronti con me?


Ti ci vuole un esperto :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uno strappuccio alla regola, se po fa



l'ho fatto sabato a pranzo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dalla banana...e se porti la dentiera....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ci vuole un esperto :rotfl:


C'è un esperta di cazzi in sala?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho fatto sabato a pranzo


Puoi sforare una volta alla settimana ?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


2 a 1.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puoi sforare una volta alla settimana ?


Se sfora due le sparano?
Io ste cose non le posso leggere


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono in ufficio... ho solo una banana... tra un po la mangio.
> *non devo avvicinarmi al distributore automatico..*. li c'è il male assoluto


l'orrore...  resisti!!!


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Puoi sforare una volta alla settimana ?


yes...
ma oggi è solo martedì


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sfora due le sparano?
> Io ste cose non le posso leggere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e dai fammi impegnare


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è un esperta di cazzi in sala?


ma non era il dottore ?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'orrore...  resisti!!!



fortuna che ho il marito che mi sostiene


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 2 a 1.....:rotfl:


:rotfl:Ok


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non era il dottore ?


No,mi serve una che ai cazzi da del tu...c'è?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ok


C'è sta tutto...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ho il marito che mi sostiene


..eh...

il mio si fa le piadine speck e gorgonzola.

no tu capisci? io mangio hamburger e carote 

il mio reale neanche gli telefono guarda, quello è unto peggio chissà che se sarà magnato :diffi:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mi serve una che ai cazzi da del tu...c'è?


Più che altro li deve distrarre


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sfora due le sparano?
> Io ste cose non le posso leggere


Pure io...la vita e' una sola, godetevela


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro li deve distrarre


Si,mi serve anche una che li sa prendere dal verso giusto...non c'è nessuna?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..eh...
> 
> il mio si fa le piadine speck e gorgonzola.
> 
> ...


sto andando alla macchinetta... sappilo


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sto andando alla macchinetta... sappilo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a sto punto se la devi fa, falla bene e pigliati una cosa goduriosa :carneval::up:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a sto punto se la devi fa, falla bene e pigliati una cosa goduriosa :carneval::up:



Un calippo fitz?


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a sto punto se la devi fa, falla bene e pigliati una cosa goduriosa :carneval::up:


un bel Mars o un Lion, che lo digerisci stasera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ah, sempre che esistano ancora. io sono rimasto agli anni 90


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un calippo fitz?


i Kinder! 

il calippo è tutto ghiaccio (lo so che era allusiva :carneval: ma non ci casco)

vabbè ma parlo co te che stai a rota col teuccio al limone...:blank:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i Kinder!
> 
> il calippo è tutto ghiaccio (lo so che era allusiva :carneval: ma non ci casco)
> 
> vabbè ma parlo co te che stai a rota col teuccio al limone...:blank:



Kinder Bueno!


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ho il marito che mi sostiene


eh certo! se non lo faccio io, chi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> i Kinder!
> 
> il calippo è tutto ghiaccio (lo so che era allusiva :carneval: ma non ci casco)
> 
> vabbè ma parlo co te che stai a rota col teuccio al limone...:blank:



Adesso ho cambiato,lemonsoda.Però una a settimana...non voglio ingrassare.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma la smettete coi gelati e i kinder che io la dieta la sto facendo sul serio!?
Eccheccazzarola!!! Oh!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho cambiato,lemonsoda.Però una a settimana...non voglio ingrassare.


ah ora stiamo con la lemonsoda? da quando? da ieri? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la smettete coi gelati e i kinder che io la dieta la sto facendo sul serio!?
> Eccheccazzarola!!! Oh!


anche io. ma ho il giorno libero


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho cambiato*,lemonsoda*.Però una a settimana...non voglio ingrassare.


da quando?


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io. ma ho il giorno libero


Io no!


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Tre giorni.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tre giorni.:rotfl:


oscù ma tu il caffè non lo bevi?  m'è venuto sto dubbio...


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tre giorni.:rotfl:


anche perché da che ti conosco è o cappuccino chiaro o tè al limone...


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche perché da che ti conosco è o cappuccino chiaro o tè al limone...


Minchia...il cappuccino chiaro...
Mi cade un mito...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Mamma*



banshee ha detto:


> oscù ma tu il caffè non lo bevi?  m'è venuto sto dubbio...



Il caffè?un uomo?il caffè è da pijanculo furioso,mai visto un uomo bere il caffè.


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche perché da che ti conosco è o *cappuccino chiaro* o tè al limone...




......latte e nesquik no?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il caffè?un uomo?*il caffè è da pijanculo furioso*,mai visto un uomo bere il caffè.


ahò che vorresti dì :incazzato: io lo bevo in vetro e senza zucchero, mbè? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Sei*



banshee ha detto:


> ahò che vorresti dì :incazzato: io lo bevo in vetro e senza zucchero, mbè?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei n'omo tu?hai mai visto un camionista che scende e se prende un caffè ar vetro?da pijanculo furioso..


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei n'omo tu?hai mai visto un camionista che scende e se prende un caffè ar vetro?da pijanculo furioso..


scusa i camionisti che se bevono? 

latte e cacao?

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> scusa i camionisti che se bevono?
> 
> latte e cacao?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


te freddo al limone,e lemonsoda.ma solo quelli co na sberla di carne che guidano senza mani...e se semo capiti...girano con la cappella...sur volante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa i camionisti che se bevono?
> 
> latte e cacao?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


i veri uomini bevono succo di prugna (cit.) 

ah, non bevo caffe' nemmeno io, davvero


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

no vabbè, io so caffeinomane


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè, io so caffeinomane


pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> i veri uomini bevono succo di prugna (cit.)
> 
> ah, non bevo caffe' nemmeno io, davvero


marito io t'avviso, io tipo all'estero dopo 5/6 giorni costretta a bere quel brodo colorato che chiamano "caffè", sclero.

è l'unica cosa che mi manca quando viaggio


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Allora?*

Io sto a riuscì...vedemo i cazzi....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito io t'avviso, io tipo all'estero dopo 5/6 giorni costretta a bere quel brodo colorato che chiamano "caffè", sclero.
> 
> è l'unica cosa che mi manca quando viaggio



pure a me... e quando torno la prima tappa è un bar... momento manco metto piede sul suolo italiano che già ho chiesto un caffè.
quando sono stata a praga volevo morì


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei n'omo tu?hai mai visto un camionista che scende e se prende un caffè ar vetro?da pijanculo furioso..


sarà... io ne vedo parecchi che ne bevono litri...


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito io t'avviso, io tipo all'estero dopo 5/6 giorni costretta a bere quel brodo colorato che chiamano "caffè", sclero.
> 
> è l'unica cosa che mi manca quando viaggio


niente isole cook, quindi? 
Rimini? Bellaria?


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto a riuscì...vedemo i cazzi....:rotfl:


salutaceli :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*AH*



ivanl ha detto:


> niente isole cook, quindi?
> Rimini? Bellaria?



30 anni che faccio le vacanze a milano marittima,e adoro bellaria.


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto a riuscì...vedemo i cazzi....:rotfl:


buona fortuna


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> niente isole cook, quindi?
> Rimini? Bellaria?


non esageriamo  sono stata 3 mesi in Irlanda .. certo ero nevrastenica, ma se sono sopravvissuta al caffè e alla cucina irlandese, posso andare ovunque!


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 30 anni che faccio le vacanze a *milano marittima*,e adoro bellaria.


che coatto che sei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 30 anni che faccio le vacanze a milano marittima,e adoro bellaria.


io, piuttosto, resto in citta' in piscina. Se ho attorno piu' di 5 persone a meno di tre metri, mi viene la furia omicida


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non esageriamo  sono stata 3 mesi in Irlanda .. certo ero nevrastenica, ma se sono sopravvissuta al caffè e alla cucina irlandese, posso andare ovunque!


m'ero preoccupato


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un calippo fitz?


Approvo :up:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Picco di soavrapressione sulla turbina,1.3,1.4!Wastegate andata....!


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Picco di soavrapressione sulla turbina,1.3,1.4!Wastegate andata....!


600 euri...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



ivanl ha detto:


> 600 euri...



Se è quella qualcosa di meno....!Domani saprò.Cazzo, i motori turbo so belli...ma quanti cazzi che attentano alla mia salute anale.


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è quella qualcosa di meno....!Domani saprò.Cazzo, i motori turbo so belli...ma quanti cazzi che attentano alla mia salute anale.


io cambiata due volte ad un vecchio motore degli anni 80, per via della ruggine..ogni volta 600 euri...si bucava la membrana e non si poteva sostituire solo quella...ora neanche la fanno piu'...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> io cambiata due volte ad un vecchio motore degli anni 80, per via della ruggine..ogni volta 600 euri...si bucava la membrana e non si poteva sostituire solo quella...ora neanche la fanno piu'...


La macchina ha 60000 km,turbo a geometria variabile a bassa pressione 0.8 bar.Pazienza.Meglio che è successo a me che a lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oggi ho una fame inenarrabile :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oggi ho una fame inenarrabile :singleeye:


oggi sgarri tu!


comunque colazione: latte di soia e caffè, pane a marmellata e un kiwi


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Oggi*

Oggi a digiuno n'altra volta.ieri mi son mangiato troppo salame..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi a digiuno n'altra volta.ieri mi son mangiato troppo salame..


E il tiramisù.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E il tiramisù.


Solo salame.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi sgarri tu!
> 
> 
> comunque colazione: latte di soia e caffè, pane a marmellata e un kiwi


Infatti mi son mangiata una pizzetta super condita :singleeye: Help me


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi a digiuno n'altra volta.ieri mi son mangiato troppo salame..


E il tiramisu!?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi a digiuno n'altra volta.ieri mi son mangiato troppo salame..


Ma non ti fa niente bene stare a digiuno. Può andar bene un giorno al mese bevendo solo acqua, serve a depurarsi ma come fai te è sbagliato


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi sgarri tu!
> 
> 
> comunque colazione: latte di soia e caffè, pane a marmellata e un kiwi


io niente a colazione, come da sempre. tra 10 minuti un pacchetto di crackers senza sale


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti fa niente bene stare a digiuno. Può andar bene un giorno al mese bevendo solo acqua, serve a depurarsi ma come fai te è sbagliato


Si...ma sto da dio...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ma sto da dio...:rotfl:


Pensa te mi devo pure preoccupare del marito che non mangia :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te mi devo pure preoccupare del marito che non mangia :facepalm::rotfl:


Si,sono commosso....:rotfl:ma allora forse ci tieni a tuo marito?:rotfl:sei barava a nasconderlo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,sono commosso....:rotfl:ma allora forse ci tieni a tuo marito?:rotfl:sei barava a nasconderlo...:rotfl:


Sono un po' rude  Mangia !


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono un po' rude  Mangia !


Ma no...e che nte frega cazzi....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no...e che nte frega cazzi....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:No sbagli


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:No sbagli


Si certo....:rotfl::rotfl:sei preoccupatissima...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti mi son mangiata una pizzetta super condita :singleeye: Help me



e vabbè su


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Ho la fame che mi divora...
Almeno la mia fame mangia, io no...:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo....:rotfl::rotfl:sei preoccupatissima...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tanto  hai mangiato ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè su


oggi solo verdure :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho la fame che mi divora...
> Almeno la mia fame mangia, io no...:unhappy:



ma abbiamo tutte la fame nervosa sti giorni


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma abbiamo tutte la fame nervosa sti giorni


Strafoghiamoci


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Strafoghiamoci



ma si infatti 
che sennò alla fine diventiamo antipatiche


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma abbiamo tutte la fame nervosa sti giorni


No, io ho il ciclo...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io ho il ciclo...


hai tutta la mia comprensione


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma si infatti
> che sennò alla fine diventiamo antipatiche


Già isteriche Io già sto mandando a quel paese tutti :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> hai tutta la mia comprensione


aspetta quando non lo avrai piu', poi vedi...almeno adesso le paturnie ti durano al max una decina di giorni...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspetta quando non lo avrai piu', poi vedi...almeno adesso le paturnie ti durano al max una decina di giorni...



ma guarda che a me le paturnie non vengono nemmeno adesso


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto  hai mangiato ?


Si....una sfogliatella.Tranquilla adesso?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda che a me le paturnie non vengono nemmeno adesso


Ma che sono sti avatar da cheerleader???


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....una sfogliatella.Tranquilla adesso?


bonaaaaaaaaaaa


io sto mangiando il cocomero


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che sono sti avatar da cheerleader???


poi te spiego


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....una sfogliatella.Tranquilla adesso?


Ti preparo una lasagnetta  per pranzo


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> poi te spiego


si, ma io vorrei vedere le foto della prova abito (delle damigelle, ovvio)


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma io vorrei vedere le foto della prova abito (delle damigelle, ovvio)



mo avviso tu moje


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mo avviso tu moje


:scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti preparo una lasagnetta  per pranzo


Grazie..ma sono fuori per lavoro a pranzo...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie..ma sono fuori per lavoro a pranzo...


Cominci già a darmi buca ? annamo bene :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared::scared:


che combiniamo qui?? 

hai capito, una non può assentarsi un po' che guarda tu. :diffi:

mi compiaccio!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared::scared:


Cazzi tua adesso


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che combiniamo qui??
> 
> hai capito, una non può assentarsi un po' che guarda tu. :diffi:
> 
> mi compiaccio!


minchia, il KGB c'e' qui...aiuto...
moglie, lo sai che io sono :angeletto::angeletto::angeletto: era solo per vedere che tutto fosse perfetto per il matrimonio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cominci già a darmi buca ? annamo bene :rotfl:


Pure questo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :scared::scared:





ivanl ha detto:


> minchia, il KGB c'e' qui...aiuto...
> moglie, lo sai che io sono :angeletto::angeletto::angeletto: era solo per vedere che tutto fosse perfetto per il matrimonio.


:diffi:

marito caro  come sei premuroso.

ma che bravo. :carneval:

ti gonfio! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :diffi:
> 
> marito caro  come sei premuroso.
> 
> ...


:bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure questo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pure le ramanzine ti becchi :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

*considerazioni sparse*

vi informo che :

ho fame anche io (come sempre) 

ho mangiato formaggi (come sempre) e sono un pallone (simy non me strillà )

 il mio lui predilige le forme mooolto abbondanti quindi cerca di ingozzarmi come una porcellina all'ingrasso perché ha il terrore che dimagrisco :facepalm: quindi per stare in forma lo dovrei lasciare.

ho fatto lo spuntino con le gallette di riso e ho maledetto in aramaico antico chi le ha inventate. sanno di scottex.

ci si aggiorna after lunch :blank:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi informo che :
> 
> ho fame anche io (come sempre)
> 
> ...


Prenditi i cracker di riso e mais...molto molto meglio.


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prenditi i cracker di riso e mais...molto molto meglio.


ecco spero perchè guarda, stavo così:

[video=youtube;Wm5iUJ4qQEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm5iUJ4qQEI[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi informo che :
> 
> ho fame anche io (come sempre)
> 
> ...


Cioè, si è messo con te perchè spera di riportati al quintale e mezzo di prima?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi informo che :
> 
> ho fame anche io (come sempre)
> 
> ...


Occhio. Leggi "I rapporti sessuali delle gemelle siamesi" di Irvine Welsh.


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi informo che :
> 
> ho fame anche io (come sempre)
> 
> ...


per me sei perfetta cosi'


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, si è messo con te perchè spera di riportati al quintale e mezzo di prima?


ieri sera sono andato dal mio macellaio... mi ha detto che il diaframma o me lo prendo tutto (e glielo devo prenotare) o nisba. Mi sta prendendo per il culo o cosa?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, si è messo con te perchè spera di riportati al quintale e mezzo di prima?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questa me la riciclo: prossima volta che compra la roba unta glielo dico.

no, comunque no :rotfl: gli piaccio così ma se fossi 2/3 kg in più gli piacerei di più.


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Occhio. Leggi "I rapporti sessuali delle gemelle siamesi" di Irvine Welsh.




si eh? ok lo leggerò...

comunque scherzavo, nel senso che non mi aiuta con la dieta perchè mi vorrebbe più rotonda  ma non è tragica la cosa...


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per me sei perfetta cosi'


grazie marito 

:bacissimo:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si eh? ok lo leggerò...
> 
> comunque scherzavo, nel senso che non mi aiuta con la dieta perchè mi vorrebbe più rotonda  ma non è tragica la cosa...


Se ti piace lui come scrittore te lo consiglio, è un bel romanzo... tutto incentrato sulla forma fisica, le diete, il rapporto col cibo e il sesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ieri sera sono andato dal mio macellaio... mi ha detto che il diaframma o me lo prendo tutto (e glielo devo prenotare) o nisba. Mi sta prendendo per il culo o cosa?


No, è un pezzo grande. Oddio, grande. Dipende da quanto è grande l'animale. E' una sorta di "striscia" che può essere più o meno lunga. E fatta così:






Che preferibilmente va fatta così:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa me la riciclo: prossima volta che compra la roba unta glielo dico.
> 
> no, comunque no :rotfl: gli piaccio così ma se fossi 2/3 kg in più gli piacerei di più.


Perchè più tette e culo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è un pezzo grande. Oddio, grande. Dipende da quanto è grande l'animale. E' una sorta di "striscia" che può essere più o meno lunga. E fatta così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, mi ha detto che qualche fetta me la posso scordare perchè lo vende sempre intero su prenotazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, mi ha detto che qualche fetta me la posso scordare perchè lo vende sempre intero su prenotazione.


Se lo prendi puoi tagliarlo a porzioni e consumarlo entro ovviamente pochi giorni. A meno di non congelarle ma è un'operazione che per quel taglio la sconsiglierei. Nel caso ti scrivo come cuocerlo ed anche come tagliarlo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se lo prendi puoi tagliarlo a porzioni e consumarlo entro ovviamente pochi giorni. A meno di non congelarle ma è un'operazione che per quel taglio la sconsiglierei. Nel caso ti scrivo come cuocerlo ed anche come tagliarlo.


Ok grazie. Ma posso farmelo preparare da lui o è meglio che lo faccia io?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok grazie. Ma posso farmelo preparare da lui o è meglio che lo faccia io?


Se hai un bbq o almeno una griglia in ghisa fallo tu. Se hai intenzione di farlo in padella meglio lui. Che poi nel caso dovrai solo tagliare longitudinalmente questa "striscia" in porzioni di una data lunghezza. Fatti togliere le membrane, se non l'ha fatto. Quello sì.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se hai un bbq o almeno una griglia in ghisa fallo tu. Se hai intenzione di farlo in padella meglio lui. Che poi nel caso dovrai solo tagliare longitudinalmente questa "striscia" in porzioni di una data lunghezza. Fatti togliere le membrane, se non l'ha fatto. Quello sì.


Per la cottura ho sia una bella piastra in ghisa sia il barbecue in terrazza. Allora gli dico di togliere la membrana, ok.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per la cottura ho sia una bella piastra in ghisa sia il barbecue in terrazza. Allora gli dico di togliere la membrana, ok.


Se non lo dovesse aver già fatto ma penso di sì.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non lo dovesse aver già fatto ma penso di sì.


Ok, stasera glielo ordino.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa me la riciclo: prossima volta che compra la roba unta glielo dico.
> 
> no, comunque no :rotfl: gli piaccio così ma se fossi 2/3 kg in più gli piacerei di più.



Se mi dai il permesso di rispondere a questo post...rispondo io.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

io a pranzo ho mangiato un panino al volo...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> pure le ramanzine ti becchi :rotfl:


Cosa posso aspettarmi di altro?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi dai il permesso di rispondere a questo post...rispondo io.


certo, vai!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè più tette e culo.


sul culo già fin troppo dotata  è solo per le tette.

ma non ha capito che se ingrassi 2 kg NON metti 2 kg di tette :rotfl: li metti di cosce e fianchi e poi ma moooolto poi le bocce


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> certo, vai!


Ma posso essere sincero e non ti incazzi?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma posso essere sincero e non ti incazzi?


eh madò  addirittura... ma certo


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> eh madò  addirittura... ma certo


Ma l'omo tuo non rompesse er cazzo....ma davero.
Ma se guardasse dentro....ringraziasse SAN CULO MARTIRE.....e non mi far scrivere altro....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma l'omo tuo non rompesse er cazzo....ma davero.
> Ma se guardasse dentro....ringraziasse SAN CULO MARTIRE.....e non mi far scrivere altro....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 

eh lo so, vuoi il numero? gli fai uno squillo te? come co Matty? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> eh lo so, vuoi il numero? gli fai uno squillo te? come co Matty? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



No,meglio di no,ma meglio di no per lui.....!Per favore non mi far scrivere altro e accendesse un cero a San CULO MARTIRE......!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,meglio di no,ma meglio di no per lui.....!Per favore non mi far scrivere altro e accendesse un cero a San CULO MARTIRE......!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

posso riciclare pure questa?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,meglio di no,ma meglio di no per lui.....!Per favore non mi far scrivere altro e accendesse un cero a San CULO MARTIRE......!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> posso riciclare pure questa?



Si e digli che deve accendere un cero a SAN CULO MARTIRE ogni 16 del mese.....e un:NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO DI DONNE,DOVRESTI SOLO FINIRE I TUOI GIORNI CON IL CAZZO FRA LE MANI CHIUSO NEL CESSO DI UN BAR DI PERIFERIA CON LA FOTO DI ORNELLA VANONI...davanti,da parte mia.


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e digli che deve accendere un cero a SAN CULO MARTIRE ogni 16 del mese.....e un:NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO DI DONNE,DOVRESTI SOLO FINIRE I TUOI GIORNI CON IL CAZZO FRA LE MANI CHIUSO NEL CESSO DI UN BAR DI PERIFERIA CON LA FOTO DI ORNELLA VANONI...davanti,da parte mia.


 maddai ma noooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma gli piaccio eh!! sennò mica ci stava con me! solo che non m'aiuta a rimanere in forma, ecco 


.....Ornella Vanoni?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

non ti merita, lascialo e fuggi con me


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Noo*



banshee ha detto:


> maddai ma noooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma gli piaccio eh!! sennò mica ci stava con me! solo che non m'aiuta a rimanere in forma, ecco
> 
> ...



Ma dai che?:rotfl::rotfl:ma questo ci ha il "culo in face",e rompe pure ercà?Ma ringraziasse a dio con il culo depilato e asfittico,e la faccia all'ingiù..che quanno cazzo gli  ricapita poi?solo a pagà....


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Oscuro la smetti? :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Oh*



Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro la smetti? :incazzato:



Ho chiesto il permesso....io stavo bono....ma ci avessi 10 anni di meno.....lassamo perdè...che sti 30enni di oggi............


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro la smetti? :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho chiesto il permesso....io stavo bono....ma ci avessi 10 anni di meno.....lassamo perdè...che sti 30enni di oggi............


dai su ognuno c'ha le fisse sue  

lui poi detesta le diete etc quindi non m'aiuta...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*siii*



ivanl ha detto:


> non ti merita, lascialo e fuggi con me



TIFO PER TE.....!Ma dai...ma de che parlamo?questo ha er culo in faccia e rompe er cazzo su due kili?e lei che dovrebbe dire?meglio me faccio li cazzi miei....:rotfl:se tenesse ornalla vanoni e andasse a pippe...sempre che c'è riesce....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Oh*



banshee ha detto:


> dai su ognuno c'ha le fisse sue
> 
> lui poi detesta le diete etc quindi non m'aiuta...



Si vabbè...:rotfl:s'abbracciasse er culo e cantasse non son degno di te...ma er suo non il tuo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè...:rotfl:s'abbracciasse er culo e cantasse non son degno di te...*ma er suo non il tuo...:rotfl::rotfl:*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scemo!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e digli che deve accendere un cero a SAN CULO MARTIRE ogni 16 del mese.....e un:NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO DI DONNE,*DOVRESTI SOLO FINIRE I TUOI GIORNI CON IL CAZZO FRA LE MANI CHIUSO NEL CESSO DI UN BAR DI PERIFERIA CON LA FOTO DI ORNELLA VANONI*...davanti,da parte mia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scemo!



E dai.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi stavo giusto chiedendo che fine avessi fatto


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ascolta,ma ti giuro,ma questi de 30 anni proprio fuori.Ma porca di quella vacca putrida,ma si può?e so pure fortunati..che so brave ragazze....pure quello capito?che poco poco becchi quella giusta...ci vogliono i vigili a far viabilità dietro  e davanti....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

comunque... m'ero dimenticato di raccontarvi... ieri sera dopo il lavoro vado a concludere per la bestia e il tipo mi riporta a 4.000 (dice che l'avevo fatto calare troppo). A malincuore, ma gli ho detto di tenersela. Ora però mi è presa la scimmia dei custom e continuo a cercare qualcosa di simile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*noooo*



Nobody ha detto:


> comunque... m'ero dimenticato di raccontarvi... ieri sera dopo il lavoro vado a concludere per la bestia e il tipo mi riporta a 4.000 (dice che l'avevo fatto calare troppo). A malincuore, ma gli ho detto di tenersela. Ora però mi è presa la scimmia dei custom e continuo a cercare qualcosa di simile.



Me dispiace....


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,ma ti giuro,_*ma questi de 30 anni proprio fuori*._Ma porca di quella vacca putrida,ma si può?e so pure fortunati..che so brave ragazze....pure quello capito?che poco poco becchi quella giusta...ci vogliono i vigili a far viabilità dietro  e davanti....:rotfl:


eh già


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque... m'ero dimenticato di raccontarvi... ieri sera dopo il lavoro vado a concludere per la bestia e il tipo mi riporta a 4.000 (dice che l'avevo fatto calare troppo). A malincuore, ma gli ho detto di tenersela. Ora però mi è presa la scimmia dei custom e continuo a cercare qualcosa di simile.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*si*



Simy ha detto:


> eh già



E ma pure voi però....senti fatemi tacere....


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stavo giusto chiedendo che fine avessi fatto


ciao cara  ero dall'altra parte a leggere e scrivere di corna e matrimoni sfasciati :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,ma ti giuro,*ma questi de 30 anni proprio fuori*.Ma porca di quella vacca putrida,ma si può?e so pure fortunati..che so brave ragazze....pure quello capito?che poco poco becchi quella giusta...ci vogliono i vigili a far viabilità dietro  e davanti....:rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> eh già


:quoto:

grande clà!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me dispiace....


grazie cla'... ieri ero scazzato nero... vabbè vuol dire che ne troverò una migliore!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma pure voi però....senti fatemi tacere....


comunque domani è il compleanno che faccio glieli mando gli auguri?


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> grande clà!!!!!!! :carneval:



Tenetemi che potrei scrivere altro...non mi provocate...pè favore...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> grazie cla'... ieri ero scazzato nero... vabbè vuol dire che ne troverò una migliore!


ci penso io a tirarti su di morale :inlove:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tenetemi che potrei scrivere altro...non mi provocate...pè favore...


tiette claudio tiette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non ti merita, lascialo e fuggi con me


marito!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci penso io a tirarti su di morale :inlove:


le gioie del matrimonio!  :lecca::angeletto:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> comunque domani è il compleanno che faccio glieli mando gli auguri?



Pure?ma il compleanno dei coglioni non è il 32 dicembre?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me volete fa incazza oggi?e allora mi incazzo.MA SCUSATE N'ATTIMO MA PURE VOI,MA CHE CAZZO CI TROVATE?non capiscono,non ringraziano,non vedono,non scopano,non vi gratificano,con quel cellulare fra le mani,a fasse le pippe,ma che cazzo!Ma PURE VOI PERò...MA CERCATEVE UNO COME NOB,COME Ivanl,come LECTER,che vi prende e vi spiana dentro na macchina come na piadina...,che vi abita il culo per na settimana,UOMINI che parlano poco e ficcano forte....MA CHE CI DOVETE FARE CON QUESTI, COSA?ma traditeli con il primo camionista che passa,ENTRATE NEL CESSO MENTRE PISCIA A FATELO NERO....tenetemi...TENETEMI....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> grazie cla'... ieri ero scazzato nero... vabbè vuol dire che ne troverò una migliore!


non era la tua Nob. vedila così. non era destino  la tua è un'altra!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non era la tua Nob. vedila così. non era destino  la tua è un'altra!


eh lo so ban.. ma ormai la vedevo già mia... per un attimo ho avuto la tentazione di prenderla lo stesso, poi l'incazzo ha prevalso.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?ma il compleanno dei coglioni non è il 32 dicembre?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me volete fa incazza oggi?e allora mi incazzo.MA SCUSATE N'ATTIMO MA PURE VOI,MA CHE CAZZO CI TROVATE?non capiscono,non ringraziano,non vedono,non scopano,non vi gratificano,con quel cellulare fra le mani,a fasse le pippe,ma che cazzo!Ma PURE VOI PERò...MA CERCATEVE UNO COME NOB,COME Ivanl,come LECTER,che vi prende e vi spiana dentro na macchina come na piadina...,che vi abita il culo per na settimana,UOMINI che parlano poco e ficcano forte....MA CHE CI DOVETE FARE CON QUESTI, COSA?ma traditeli con il primo camionista che passa,ENTRATE NEL CESSO MENTRE PISCIA A FATELO NERO....tenetemi...TENETEMI....



era una battuta


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> le gioie del matrimonio!  :lecca::angeletto:


:angelo:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> era una battuta


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> era una battuta



Battuta ercà.Io soo serio!fate come dico io...nse meritano un cazzo....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battuta ercà.Io soo serio!fate come dico io...nse meritano un cazzo....:rotfl:



io l'ho lasciato eh


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?ma il compleanno dei coglioni non è il 32 dicembre?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me volete fa incazza oggi?e allora mi incazzo.MA SCUSATE N'ATTIMO MA PURE VOI,MA CHE CAZZO CI TROVATE?non capiscono,non ringraziano,non vedono,non scopano,non vi gratificano,con quel cellulare fra le mani,a fasse le pippe,ma che cazzo!Ma PURE VOI PERò...MA CERCATEVE UNO COME NOB,COME Ivanl,come LECTER,che vi prende e vi spiana dentro na macchina come na piadina...,che vi abita il culo per na settimana,UOMINI che parlano poco e ficcano forte....MA CHE CI DOVETE FARE CON QUESTI, COSA?ma traditeli con il primo camionista che passa,ENTRATE NEL CESSO MENTRE PISCIA A FATELO NERO....tenetemi...TENETEMI....


e basta che me fai licenzià oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho lasciato eh


ahò vorrei vede... sennò te corco eh?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò vorrei vede... sennò te corco eh?


ho occhi solo per te :simy:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho lasciato eh



CON ESTREMO RITARDO.Ti dovevi far trovare a pecora dentro casa con uno...questo dovevi fare...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ho occhi solo per te :simy:


così mi piaci! Pur'io amo' :girapalle:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CON ESTREMO RITARDO.Ti dovevi far trovare a pecora dentro casa con uno...questo dovevi fare...



se me licenziano vengo a casa tua. sappilo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?ma il compleanno dei coglioni non è il 32 dicembre?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me volete fa incazza oggi?e allora mi incazzo.MA SCUSATE N'ATTIMO MA PURE VOI,MA CHE CAZZO CI TROVATE?non capiscono,non ringraziano,non vedono,non scopano,non vi gratificano,con quel cellulare fra le mani,a fasse le pippe,ma che cazzo!Ma PURE VOI PERò...MA CERCATEVE UNO COME NOB,COME Ivanl,come LECTER,che vi prende e vi spiana dentro na macchina come na piadina...,che vi abita il culo per na settimana,UOMINI che parlano poco e ficcano forte....MA CHE CI DOVETE FARE CON QUESTI, COSA?ma traditeli con il primo camionista che passa,ENTRATE NEL CESSO MENTRE PISCIA A FATELO NERO....tenetemi...TENETEMI....


Quel che è giusto è giusto!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> e basta che me fai licenzià oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Nob,tu non hai capito de che parlamo...e se dovessi capire...te faresti licenzià per venirgli a menà...e dopo che gli hai menato se le portamo ai pratoni del vivaro....e poi capiscono la differenza fra un cazzo e il pisellino de un bimbo de 2 anni...ti aspetto.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quel che è giusto è giusto!


ma ha ragione eh mica dico il contrario :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quel che è giusto è giusto!


Ma dai nà mano co queste?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ha ragione eh mica dico il contrario :rotfl:


Io penso all'eventualità di uno che mi abita il culo per una settimana...
Ho paura di uscirne male...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai nà mano co queste?


E che ci devo dire!?
W I CAMIONISTI!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai nà mano co queste?


vabbè dai il mio non è così male  è solo anti dieta , anti palestra, anti forma fisica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Nob,tu non hai capito de che parlamo...e se dovessi capire...te faresti licenzià *per venirgli a menà...e dopo che gli hai menato se le portamo ai pratoni del vivaro....e poi capiscono la differenza fra un cazzo e il pisellino de un bimbo de 2 anni...ti aspetto.:rotfl:


oscu' mejo che nun so gnente allora  a meno che nun me fai assume e diventamo colleghi :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè dai il mio non è così male  è solo anti dieta , anti palestra, anti forma fisica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma scusa un attimo...se te oscilli di un paio di kg così giusto per sputare in faccia alla bieca realtà di chi invece ne oscilla venti...che cazzo te ne fotte che quello fa l'unto?!
Non dico di approfittare delle schifezze che ti porta, ma fa bene lui a fregarsene e fa bene a dirti pure "ma mangia e stai zitta!" 
Poi se mi diventi un bue allora è un altro discorso, ma se la cosa è relativa futtitinne!
Mangi bene, fai sport, 2 kg non sono sofferenza.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso all'eventualità di uno che mi abita il culo per una settimana...
> Ho paura di uscirne male...


No ma perdonami,io oggi stavo pure tranko.Ma tranco un cazzo poi,ma questi non trombano.ma adesso dico io secondo te,uno come nob,te lascia er culo in pace?no dico.nob?ma nob ti usurpa il culo,ma ti trapana
le chiappe fino a farle diventare dispare,e senza dire una parola,te rompe er culo,e al limite ti accompagna all'ospedale,se gli và...!Ma uno come nob,si perde in parole?te guarda negli occhi e te dici:amò mo te squarto il sedere...QUESTO è UN UOMO CAZZO.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè dai il mio non è così male  è solo anti dieta , anti palestra, anti forma fisica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Per favore...per favore....!Ma dieta de che?ma che gira con il cane della croce rossa?,ma che cazzo banshee...me sto a i fervorààà porca di quella bagascia della marini....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma perdonami,io oggi stavo pure tranko.Ma tranco un cazzo poi,ma questi non trombano.ma adesso dico io secondo te,uno come nob,te lascia er culo in pace?no dico.nob?ma nob ti usurpa il culo,ma ti trapano
> ale chiappe fino a farle diventare dispare,e senza dire una parola,te rompe er culo,e al limite ti accompagna all'ospedale,se gli và...!Ma uno come nob,si perde in parole?te guarda negli occhi e te dici:amò mo te squarto il sedere...QUESTO è UN UOMO CAZZO.


A me Nob mi comincia a fare un po' paura messa così...
Ancora ricordo quando dal cesso m'hai portata fuori in braccio...:inlove: 
L'affetto...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma perdonami,io oggi stavo pure tranko.Ma tranco un cazzo poi,ma questi non trombano.ma adesso dico io secondo te,uno come nob,te lascia er culo in pace?no dico.nob?ma nob ti usurpa il culo,ma ti trapano
> ale chiappe fino a farle diventare dispare,e senza dire una parola,te rompe er culo,*e al limite ti accompagna all'ospedale,se gli và...*!Ma uno come nob,si perde in parole?te guarda negli occhi e te dici:amò mo te squarto il sedere...QUESTO è UN UOMO CAZZO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e vabbè dillo che mi vuoi in mezzo alla strada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa un attimo...se te oscilli di un paio di kg così giusto per sputare in faccia alla bieca realtà di chi invece ne oscilla venti...che cazzo te ne fotte che quello fa l'unto?!
> Non dico di approfittare delle schifezze che ti porta, ma fa bene lui a fregarsene e fa bene a dirti pure "ma mangia e stai zitta!"
> Poi se mi diventi un bue allora è un altro discorso, ma se la cosa è relativa futtitinne!
> Mangi bene, fai sport, 2 kg non sono sofferenza.


sto attenta per due motivi... 

1) sono piena di intolleranze, per me formaggi e derivati, pomodoro, melanzane, cioccolata sono il male supremo.

2) perché io sto in forma proprio perché mangio bene il più delle volte ma faccio sport pesanti. se smetto di fare sport divento un autotreno con rimorchio, poi altro che i camionisti di oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so ban.. ma ormai la vedevo già mia... per un attimo ho avuto la tentazione di prenderla lo stesso, poi l'incazzo ha prevalso.


una bella Guzzi California?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me Nob mi comincia a fare un po' paura messa così...
> Ancora ricordo quando dal cesso m'hai portata fuori in braccio...:inlove:
> L'affetto...


ma non devi assolutamente, non dargli retta... all'ospedale poi le accompagno sempre


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure?ma il compleanno dei coglioni non è il 32 dicembre?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:me volete fa incazza oggi?e allora mi incazzo.MA SCUSATE N'ATTIMO MA PURE VOI,MA CHE CAZZO CI TROVATE?non capiscono,non ringraziano,non vedono,non scopano,non vi gratificano,con quel cellulare fra le mani,a fasse le pippe,ma che cazzo!Ma PURE VOI PERò...MA CERCATEVE UNO COME NOB,COME Ivanl,come LECTER,che vi prende e vi spiana dentro na macchina come na piadina...,che vi abita il culo per na settimana,UOMINI che parlano poco e ficcano forte....MA CHE CI DOVETE FARE CON QUESTI, COSA?ma traditeli con il primo camionista che passa,ENTRATE NEL CESSO MENTRE PISCIA A FATELO NERO....tenetemi...TENETEMI....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> una bella Guzzi California?


magari! :up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non devi assolutamente, non dargli retta... all'ospedale poi le accompagno sempre


Meno male!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e vabbè dillo che mi vuoi in mezzo alla strada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


amore ma è vero che ti va di portarmi in ospedale? :mexican:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> magari! :up:


ne trovi quante ne vuoi, io ne ho due :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e vabbè dillo che mi vuoi in mezzo alla strada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non è vero?dillo che sto a dì cazzate...dillo.Dai è la  verità,tu parli cor cazzo.e so parole forti e volitive...aò ,a questi fanno storie per 2 kili...e non sai.....per non parla de quell'altro fenomeno che fa il compie 10 anni domani,quello de simy...n'altro professorone de niente....!Ma riempiteli de corna...ma fateve impala come se non ci fosse un domani.....


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto attenta per due motivi...
> 
> 1) sono piena di intolleranze, per me formaggi e derivati, pomodoro, melanzane, cioccolata sono il male supremo.
> 
> 2) perché io sto in forma proprio perché mangio bene il più delle volte ma faccio sport pesanti. se smetto di fare sport divento un autotreno con rimorchio, poi altro che i camionisti di oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


Io ti adorero' in ogni forma, sallo :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> amore ma è vero che ti va di portarmi in ospedale? :mexican:


amo' nun je da retta


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Senti*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



guarda esco da sto 3d che mi sto incazzando....nsè pò....fossi single...gli ribattezzerei er culo a queste....!me ne vado ciao.


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore...per favore....!*Ma dieta de che?ma che gira con il cane della croce rossa?*,ma che cazzo banshee...me sto a i fervorààà porca di quella bagascia della marini....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi sento male!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

devo prendere appunti :saggio:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> amo' nun je da retta


lo sapevo :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi sento male!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> devo prendere appunti :saggio:



E che cazzo no guarda vado via che è meglio perchè non me reggo più..poi mi incazzo e me danno der violento....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che cazzo no guarda vado via che è meglio perchè non me reggo più..poi mi incazzo e me danno der violento....


nooo rimani te prego sto co le lacrime!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

alla prossima lite gli dico: amò ma che giri cor cane daa croce rossa? ma vatte a chiudè in un cesso de periferia co la foto di Ornella Vanoni e er cazzo in mano


AHHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> nooo rimani te prego sto co le lacrime!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Si ma il tuo uomo con gli occhi cosa ci fa?dico oltre a farsi le pippe sulla vanoni...cosa ci fa?


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma il tuo uomo con gli occhi cosa ci fa?dico oltre a farsi le pippe sulla vanoni...cosa ci fa?


dai però non ha mai detto che non gli piaccio.... mo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare 

solo che mi fa ingozzare, poi tu lo sai che io mangio come un camionista dopo la Salerno Reggio Calabria di notte...



............NON TI INCAZZARE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa posso aspettarmi di altro?:rotfl:


Qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero?dillo che sto a dì cazzate...dillo.*Dai è la  verità,tu parli cor cazzo*.e so parole forti e volitive...aò ,a questi fanno storie per 2 kili...e non sai.....per non parla de quell'altro fenomeno che fa il compie 10 anni domani,quello de simy...n'altro professorone de niente....!Ma riempiteli de corna...ma fateve impala come se non ci fosse un domani.....


ahahahahah  esagerato


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooo rimani te prego sto co le lacrime!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualsiasi cosa



vabbè....3 a 3....ma non ci credo....


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah  esagerato



Nob...lassame perdè.... se vieni a roma...ti faccio capire meglio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ne trovi quante ne vuoi, io ne ho due :mexican:


'azz!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dai però non ha mai detto che non gli piaccio.... mo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare
> 
> solo che mi fa ingozzare, poi tu lo sai che io mangio come un camionista dopo la Salerno Reggio Calabria di notte...
> 
> ...



a quel punto...PENSIONE DI INVALIDITà A CASA SE DICEVA NA COSA DEL GENERE...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob...lassame perdè.... se vieni a roma...ti faccio capire meglio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prima o poi ce capito sicuro... e nun ve la scampate, ve vojo tutti presenti!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> a quel punto...PENSIONE DI INVALIDITà A CASA SE DICEVA NA COSA DEL GENERE...


non l'ha detta! se lo dice ti avviso, vabbè? a quel punto ti lascio carta bianca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> prima o poi ce capito sicuro... e nun ve la scampate, ve vojo tutti presenti!



sììììììììììììì

:salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::salta:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non l'ha detta! se lo dice ti avviso, vabbè? a quel punto ti lascio carta bianca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Carta bianca e cazzo libero....


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> prima o poi ce capito sicuro... e nun ve la scampate, ve vojo tutti presenti!



io ce sto...e te porto pure ste due..smidollate...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> io ce sto...e te porto pure ste due..smidollate...


ok :up:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *io ce sto.*..e te porto pure ste due..smidollate...



 sul serio però!

però voglio pure Nicka e Ivan... ah e ovviamente Matty


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè....3 a 3....ma non ci credo....


Vedo che ti sei sbizzarrito, nel frattempo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sul serio però!
> 
> però voglio pure Nicka e Ivan... ah e ovviamente Matty



Si ma ve voglio senza mutande...non per me,per nob.Gli si deve.cazzo.


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul serio però!
> 
> però voglio pure Nicka e Ivan... ah e ovviamente Matty


ah, volevo vede'...mi raccomando a te, moglie, in mia assenza :diffi:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedo che ti sei sbizzarrito, nel frattempo:rotfl:



No guarda,io i 30enni di oggi li ho sui coglioni.ma davvero.:rotfloi..si so uno brillante...ho la battuta pronta..faccio la mia porca figura...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> 'azz!


se mi dici dove stai, faccio una ricerchina e ti consiglio qualcosa...di Guzzi sono esperto, le colleziono


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul serio però!
> 
> però voglio pure Nicka e Ivan... ah e ovviamente Matty


Fateme organizzà!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Fateme organizzà!



Er cazzo...tu sali sul treno,getti le mutande dal finestrino....e vaffanculo


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fateme organizzà!


io vi faccio sapere, ma andare e tornare in giornata, la vedo dura 
dovrei pernottare ivi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er cazzo...tu sali sul treno,getti le mutande dal finestrino....e vaffanculo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er cazzo...tu sali sul treno,getti le mutande dal finestrino....e vaffanculo


allora prendo lo stesso treno , tanto dalla stazione sua ci passo


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, volevo vede'...mi raccomando a te, moglie, in mia assenza :diffi:


marito non potrei mai! mastro oscuro è il mio testimone nonchè maestro di vita. e Nob marito della mia amica..

:angelo:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er cazzo...tu sali sul treno,getti le mutande dal finestrino....e vaffanculo


Mi porto varie paia, così ad ogni stazione le lancio...prendo il regionale appositamente!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fateme organizzà!


...ma ti immagini? pensa a Matty che je combinamo, il panico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ma ti immagini? pensa a Matty che je combinamo, il panico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, ma che panico...ci sto io che lo tranquillizzo e lo rassicuro...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Te con il treno?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul serio però!
> 
> però voglio pure* Nicka e Ivan... ah e ovviamente Matty *


certo, ma nicka non è a Milano?


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> allora prendo lo stesso treno , tanto dalla stazione sua ci passo



tu con devi far manovra per andare a pisciare sul treno...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, ma che panico...ci sto io che lo tranquillizzo e lo rassicuro...


...gettando mutande dal finestrino


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, ma che panico...ci sto io che lo tranquillizzo e lo rassicuro...



..............HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHHAHA

:up: daje sbrigate a venì a Roma :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi porto varie paia, così ad ogni stazione le lancio...prendo il regionale appositamente!


Mo se chiama regionale quello che prendi?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, ma nicka non è a Milano?


Buonanotte!!!


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, ma nicka non è a Milano?


Nope; non so dove stai tu, ma mi sa che il piu' lontano sono io...
edit, no: Bender e' piu' lontano ancora


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se mi dici dove stai, faccio una ricerchina e ti consiglio qualcosa...di Guzzi sono esperto, le colleziono


Cagliari :up:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mo se chiama regionale quello che prendi?


No, io prendo solo frecciapuntarossa!!!!
So' fighetta!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te con il treno?


Non getto le  mutandine fuori dal finestrino :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cagliari :up:


vero, sardo...dimenticavo...
allora trovarla vicina e' difficilino


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io prendo solo frecciapuntarossa!!!!
> So' fighetta!!!


pure io


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Cagliari :up:


come ti invidio


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ah*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non getto le  mutandine fuori dal finestrino :carneval:


Esci proprio senza?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esci proprio senza?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:5-3


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*E si....*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:5-3


Eh si....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...gettando mutande dal finestrino


ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Vado a svaligiare Tezenis...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> come ti invidio


lontana dal mare?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha


No ma ti immagini la scena ? Nicka e Mattia sullo stesso scompartimento e nicka che ogni tanto lancia uno slip  Mattia sviene alla seconda stazione


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lontana dal mare?


Umbria  e poi Chia ce l'ho nel cuore


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ma ti immagini la scena ? Nicka e Mattia sullo stesso scompartimento e nicka che ogni tanto lancia uno slip  Mattia sviene alla seconda stazione


se è sveglio tira il freno d'emergenza in galleria


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ma ti immagini la scena ? Nicka e Mattia sullo stesso scompartimento e nicka che ogni tanto lancia uno slip  Mattia sviene alla seconda stazione



Sviene o viene?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ma ti immagini la scena ? Nicka e Mattia sullo stesso scompartimento e nicka che ogni tanto lancia uno slip  Mattia sviene alla seconda stazione


povero Matty :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi arriva a Roma e trova io simy e oscuro a termini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

riprende il freccia al volo :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sviene o viene?:rotfl:


Parliamo di bender


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se è sveglio tira il freno d'emergenza in galleria


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parliamo di bender



Eh appunto...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> povero Matty :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> poi arriva a Roma e trova io simy e oscuro a termini :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> riprende il freccia al volo :carneval:


cominciamo ad organizzare, io potrei dal 12 al 14 luglio; forse riesco anche a prendere il treno l'11 per tornare eventualmente la domenica


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Umbria  e *poi Chia ce l'ho nel cuore*


il mare, la spiaggia e il circondario di Tuerredda a Chia la trovi giusto in polinesia... detto da gente che ha viaggiato parecchio. In moto ci arrivavo in mezz'ora, maledizione!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh appunto...:rotfl:


Si inibisce


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cominciamo ad organizzare, io potrei dal 12 al 14 luglio; forse riesco anche a prendere il treno l'11 per tornare eventualmente la domenica


io ci sto


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cominciamo ad organizzare, io potrei dal 12 al 14 luglio; forse riesco anche a prendere il treno l'11 per tornare eventualmente la domenica


magari... io quando salirò per lavoro lo so all'ultimo momento, le poche ferie le ho tutte prenotate. D'estate corca che mi fanno muovere fuori dai giorni scelti...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il mare, la spiaggia e il circondario di Tuerredda a Chia la trovi giusto in polinesia... detto da gente che ha viaggiato parecchio. In moto ci arrivavo in mezz'ora, maledizione!


Eh si, cercati un'altra moto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si, cercati un'altra moto.


ci provo da un paio di mesi  comunque può darsi che a giorni si concretizzi qualcosa!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

ragazzi io ci starei,ma che non sia una cosa di convenevoli,cene der cazzo,smorfie e sorrisini.Voglio vedere mutande che volano,orgasmi violenti,fiumi di viagra,cazzi ammaccati,sederi sfranti,ictus,paralisi e natiche fratturate,se no ciaone....


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ci sto


idem


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ragazzi io ci starei,ma che non sia una cosa di convenevoli,cene der cazzo,smorfie e sorrisini.Voglio vedere mutande che volano,orgasmi violenti,fiumi di viagra,cazzi ammaccati,sederi sfranti,ictus,paralisi e natiche fratturate,se no ciaone....


Mi prenoto una visita dal proctologo preventivamente...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ragazzi io ci starei,ma che non sia una cosa di convenevoli,cene der cazzo,smorfie e sorrisini*.Voglio vedere mutande che volano,orgasmi violenti,fiumi di viagra,cazzi ammaccati,sederi sfranti,ictus,paralisi e natiche fratturate*,se no ciaone....


insomma, la classica pizzata tra coppie del sabato sera


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi prenoto una visita dal proctologo preventivamente...


Fai il cazzo che vuoi ma se dovete scendere per un caffè e basta... chi ve se incula,sto a casa,sulla mia tazza der cesso,a farmi al solita zaganella.Scusate la sincerità.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> insomma, la classica pizzata tra coppie del sabato sera



Ma vi saluto proprio....devo vedere schizzi da ogni direzione....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ragazzi io ci starei,ma che non sia una cosa di convenevoli,cene der cazzo,smorfie e sorrisini.Voglio vedere mutande che volano,orgasmi violenti,fiumi di viagra,cazzi ammaccati,sederi sfranti,ictus,paralisi e natiche fratturate,se no ciaone....



ciaone proprio 

guarda che hai promesso a Matty che se viene a Roma esci pure te.. me lo ricordo io c'ero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai il cazzo che vuoi ma se dovete scendere per un caffè e basta... chi ve se incula,sto a casa,sulla mia tazza der cesso,a farmi al solita zaganella.Scusate la sincerità.


No no figurati, ma io voglio avere il via libera di un esperto!
Poi cazzi, mazzi, schizzi, fate quello che ve pare!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ciaone proprio
> 
> guarda che hai promesso a Matty che se viene a Roma esci pure te.. me lo ricordo io c'ero :rotfl::rotfl:



SI..ma dovete essere generose... ci presentiamo tutti incappucciati ma nudi...tanto a me e nob ci riconoscete...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma vi saluto proprio....devo vedere schizzi da ogni direzione....


ahahahahahah ma no dai... tutti senza mutande, imbottiti di alcool e viagra... paura e delirio al gianicolo


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no figurati, ma io voglio avere il via libera di un esperto!
> Poi cazzi, mazzi, schizzi, fate quello che ve pare!!!


però si mangia pure sennò io non ci vengo!

:ar:


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI..ma dovete essere generose... ci presentiamo tutti incappucciati ma nudi...tanto a me e nob ci riconoscete...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me pure, per esclusione


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI..ma dovete essere generose... *ci presentiamo tutti incappucciati ma nudi.*..tanto a me e nob ci riconoscete...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


minchia così sembriamo quei poracci di Abu Ghraib


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però si mangia pure sennò io non ci vengo!
> 
> :ar:


Mi terrò il giorno libero appositamente!


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me pure, per esclusione


noooo marito non piangere!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah ma no dai... tutti senza mutande, imbottiti di alcool e viagra... paura e delirio al gianicolo



PRATONI DEL VIVARO DE NOTTE....organizzo io...tutto a cazzo dritto....!Mo ci pienso io....ogni tanto un cappellone che spunta fuori da un albero....sai che fico?:rotfl:fantasmi con cazzo de fora....


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *PRATONI DEL VIVARO* DE NOTTE....organizzo io...tutto a cazzo dritto....!Mo ci pienso io....ogni tanto un cappellone che spunta fuori da un albero....sai che fico?:rotfl:fantasmi con cazzo de fora....


ahò ma 'ndo stanno sti pratoni? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> a me pure, per esclusione


tranco che non sanno che sei te,te stai con la belva de fora...e chi prendi prendi capito?e ce mettemo pure mattia con culo de fuori...i rischi del mestiere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò ma 'ndo stanno sti pratoni? :rotfl:


ai castelli


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> noooo marito non piangere!!


eh, nzomma...mi devo procurare qualche pillolina magica, mi sa 
mi sto preoccupando per il confronto, in realta'


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahò ma 'ndo stanno sti pratoni? :rotfl:


Ai castelli....so famosi...certe pecore...da brivido....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ai castelli....so famosi...certe pecore...da brivido....



eddaiii che mi spaventate Matty!! 

oh! :incazzato:

prima si mangia poi si va ai pratoni


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eddaiii che mi spaventate Matty!!
> 
> oh! :incazzato:
> 
> prima si mangia poi si va ai pratoni


No no...io mangio dopo...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> tranco che non sanno che sei te,te stai con la belva de fora...e chi prendi prendi capito*?e ce mettemo pure mattia con culo de fuori...i rischi del mestiere.*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dopo ore di milano roma affianco a nicka che fa il gran pavese di mutande, non lo riconosceremo più


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eddaiii che mi spaventate Matty!!
> 
> oh! :incazzato:
> 
> prima si mangia poi si va ai pratoni



matty incappucciato con culo de fora,


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *eddaiii che mi spaventate Matty!!
> *
> oh! :incazzato:
> 
> prima si mangia poi si va ai pratoni


ban,dopo quel treno sarà una persona nuova


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Mancherebbero solo lecter e farfalla...., il conte incappucciato con quel bigattino impaurito fra le gambe...credo che finiremo sui giornali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dopo ore di milano roma affianco a nicka che fa il gran pavese di mutande, non lo riconosceremo più


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mancherebbero solo lecter e farfalla...., il conte incappucciato con quel bigattino impaurito fra le gambe...credo che finiremo sui giornali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sicuro


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


>



Te allena er culo....che nob è uno che non scherza...colpisce a distanza e di traverso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuro


Ti ho volutamente tenuto fuori,non sei certo tipa da ste cose....tu.Tu aspetti in treno?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te allena er culo....che nob è uno che non scherza...colpisce a distanza e di traverso.


Ma chi!? Benny allena il culo a me?! 
Mi sa che faccio prima ad allenarlo da sola eh!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi!? Benny allena il culo a me?!
> Mi sa che faccio prima ad allenarlo da sola eh!



Allenate....nob colpisce molto duro...fidate....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allenate....nob colpisce molto duro...fidate....


Ha detto che dopo accompagna sempre in ospedale, quindi mi fido!


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allenate....nob colpisce molto duro...fidate....


ricordo che Nob ed io avremmo li' le rispettive future mogli, per cui Nicka puo' stare tranquilla


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ricordo che Nob ed io avremmo li' le rispettive future mogli, per cui Nicka puo' stare tranquilla


Eh ma che palle!!!!
Vabbè, non ci vengo più!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ricordo che Nob ed io avremmo li' le rispettive future mogli, per cui Nicka puo' stare tranquilla


ecco


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ha detto che dopo accompagna sempre in ospedale, quindi mi fido!


Un cazzaro,nè vero,dopo si mette davanti la tv pedalini bianchi,e si guarda bruno vespa con il pisello ancora in tiro....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzaro,nè vero,dopo si mette davanti la tv pedalini bianchi,e si guarda bruno vespa con il pisello ancora in tiro....


Mi fa una roba del genere rischia di farmi infoiare ulteriormente come un animala!!!
Stia molto attento a fare ste cose!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Seee*



ivanl ha detto:


> ricordo che Nob ed io avremmo li' le rispettive future mogli, per cui Nicka puo' stare tranquilla



Stamo tutti incappucciati so tutti de tutte e tutte de tutti...e mattia con il culo de fori.FINE DELLA STORIA,queste sono le regole.


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stamo tutti incappucciati so tutti de tutte e tutte de tutti...e mattia con il culo de fori.FINE DELLA STORIA,queste sono le regole.


ah, beh, se siamo tutti/e d'accordo, allora...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho volutamente tenuto fuori,non sei certo tipa da ste cose....tu.Tu aspetti in treno?


Io sono più per un gioco a due  ma no ti aspetto fuori dalla questura dopo che vi hanno fermato per atti osceni :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono più per un gioco a due  ma no ti aspetto fuori dalla questura dopo che vi hanno fermato per atti osceni :rotfl:



Grazie....


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ricordo che Nob ed io avremmo li' le rispettive future mogli, per cui Nicka puo' stare tranquilla


marito, mai potrei privarti di un'orgia organizzata da mastro oscuro .. vivila come un'addio al celibato :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> marito, mai potrei privarti di un'orgia organizzata da mastro oscuro .. vivila come un'addio al celibato :carneval:



Allora famo un elenco....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora famo un elenco....:rotfl:


di che? :carneval:

o ma l'addio al nubilato mio e di simy?


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito, mai potrei privarti di un'orgia organizzata da mastro oscuro .. vivila come un'addio al celibato :carneval:


beh, ma partecipate pure voi due, no? allora non e' vero e proprio tradimento


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io vi faccio sapere, ma andare e tornare in giornata, la vedo dura
> dovrei pernottare ivi


ma fai come ho fatto io a Milano, ti fermi in stazione leggi un libro e prendi il primo treno del mattino verso le 6:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma fai come ho fatto io a Milano, ti fermi in stazione leggi un libro e prendi il primo treno del mattino verso le 6:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A Termini??? :O 
Lascia sta :rotfl: lo ritroviamo pure senza mutande - e non per la serata organizzata da mastro oscuro!


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> A Termini??? :O
> Lascia sta :rotfl: lo ritroviamo pure senza mutande - e non per la serata organizzata da mastro oscuro!


dai un po di survivor e poi ha detto la stessa cosa homer quando mi dovevo fermare a milano, comunque non dormirei mica


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè dai il mio non è così male  è solo anti dieta , anti palestra, anti forma fisica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi trovo daccordo con lui
sostanzialmente sono un pigro, se non c'è una finalità in quelo che fai per me non ha senso farlo solo per stare in forma,un esempio preferisco mille volte un attività pesante che mi porta a vedere qualcosa tipo non so escursione in montagna che invece rorrere su un percorso stabilito avanti e indietro o peggio andare su un tapis roulant


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma perdonami,io oggi stavo pure tranko.Ma tranco un cazzo poi,ma questi non trombano.ma adesso dico io secondo te,uno come nob,te lascia er culo in pace?no dico.nob?ma nob ti usurpa il culo,ma ti trapana
> le chiappe fino a farle diventare dispare,e senza dire una parola,te rompe er culo,e al limite ti accompagna all'ospedale,se gli và...!Ma uno come nob,si perde in parole?te guarda negli occhi e te dici:amò mo te squarto il sedere...QUESTO è* UN UOMO CAZZO*.


[video=youtube;RFwIaLpuq7c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFwIaLpuq7c[/video]


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, ma che panico...ci sto io che lo tranquillizzo e lo rassicuro...


se dovessimo fare un viaggio così lungo in treno, ti farei una testa tanta sull'amore romantico che non hai idea,ti convertirei io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> se dovessimo fare un viaggio così lungo in treno, ti farei una testa tanta sull'amore romantico che non hai idea,ti convertirei io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Madonna dell'incoronata, ma cosa ho fatto di male per meritare tutto questo???


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna dell'incoronata, ma cosa ho fatto di male per meritare tutto questo???


:rotfl::rotfl:Altro che mutandine gettate dal finestrino


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Altro che mutandine gettate dal finestrino


No Fiammetta, io non ce la posso fare...sul serio...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Fiammetta, io non ce la posso fare...sul serio...


Alla fine farete il viaggio in treno parlando dei promessi sposi


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine farete il viaggio in treno parlando dei promessi sposi


Ma io ho idea che i promessi sposi fossero più porno di Benny...no no no...piuttosto vado a Roma a piedi!


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna dell'incoronata, ma cosa ho fatto di male per meritare tutto questo???


è guerra tra me e te, tra  jedi e sith:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ho idea che i promessi sposi fossero più porno di Benny...no no no...piuttosto vado a Roma a piedi!


Eh ma infatti la monaca di Monza e l'innominato  sono piuttosto truci


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è guerra tra me e te, tra  jedi e sith:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che ti ho fatto di male?!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma infatti la monaca di Monza e l'innominato  sono piuttosto truci


Quella gran maiala della Gertrude!!!
Eh ma Benny mica mi parla di Gertrude, ma di quella rompiballe di Lucia, non gliela fo...non gliela fo...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella gran maiala della Gertrude!!!
> Eh ma Benny mica mi parla di Gertrude, ma di quella rompiballe di Lucia, non gliela fo...non gliela fo...


 Resisti


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Resisti


Ci provo, ma sarà complicata...


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che ti ho fatto di male?!


ma proprio perchè mi sono affezzionato voglio portarti sulla via del bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma proprio perchè mi sono affezzionato voglio portarti sulla via del bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


MA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma proprio perchè mi sono affezzionato voglio portarti sulla via del bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> MA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Io già ti vedo in clausura :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma fai come ho fatto io a Milano, ti fermi in stazione leggi un libro e prendi il primo treno del mattino verso le 6:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Alla stazione termini?  ma sei fuori?


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> MA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


va bene non insisto, lo so che qui hai una reputazione da dura da difendere


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io già ti vedo in clausura :singleeye::carneval:


Ambè, zozza quanto la Gertru in quel di Monza...non mi va mica fatta così male! 
Un po' sventurata mi ci sento...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bene non insisto, lo so che qui hai una reputazione da dura da difendere


Io ti strangolo.


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Alla stazione termini?  ma sei fuori?


scomettiamo, mica scherzo son serio, e poi io non sono mica elegante come oscuro mi mimetizzo tra i barboni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti strangolo.


ok continuo su whats app :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok continuo su whats app :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti strangolo anche su whatsapp!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> scomettiamo, mica scherzo son serio, e poi io non sono mica elegante come oscuro mi mimetizzo tra i barboni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sulla tua pelle non scommetto


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti strangolo anche su whatsapp!


dai che li puoi essere davvero te stessa, il tuo segreto resta con me


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai che li puoi essere davvero te stessa, il tuo segreto resta con me


Non è che così tu le faccia fare una bella figura eh


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è che così tu le faccia fare una bella figura eh


Ma ti sembra una cosa giusta questa?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra una cosa giusta questa?


Assolutamente no


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sulla tua pelle non scommetto


mamma mia sei seria, ma è solo una stazione, poi io sono vestito semplice, non mi metto a dormire e se vedo che non è aria esco e mi faccio un giro e faccio passare il tempo, l'unica cosa ho paura mi venga parecchia malinconia,l'ultimo viaggio l'ho fatto a roma ad agosto dell'anno scorso con lei e il cagnolino


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non è che così tu le faccia fare una bella figura eh





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra una cosa giusta questa?





Simy ha detto:


> Assolutamente no


ma come fate a non vederci del buono dai


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma come fate a non vederci del buono dai


Il problema è: come fai tu a non vederci mai del male.
Ragiona su questo concetto...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mamma mia sei seria, ma è solo una stazione, poi io sono vestito semplice, non mi metto a dormire e se vedo che non è aria esco e mi faccio un giro e faccio passare il tempo, l'unica cosa ho paura mi venga parecchia malinconia,l'ultimo viaggio l'ho fatto a roma ad agosto dell'anno scorso con lei e il cagnolino


Diciamo che conosco la mia città e i pericoli che corri alla stazione termini.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è: come fai tu a non vederci mai del male.
> Ragiona su questo concetto...


Quoto


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è: come fai tu a non vederci mai del male.
> Ragiona su questo concetto...


ragiono già troppo su tante cose
però avremo tutto il tempo se prendiamo lo stesso treno per discuterne


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ragiono già troppo su tante cose
> però avremo tutto il tempo se prendiamo lo stesso treno per discuterne


Minchia.


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Diciamo che conosco la mia città e i pericoli che corri alla stazione termini.


anche la stazione di milano non era un bel ambientino
io sono vestito quasi sempre jeans e t-shirt seduto su una panchina se non ti avvicini la differenza con un barbone non la noti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,se non do un motivo valido per agire non credo dovrebbero esserci problemi


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mamma mia sei seria, ma è solo una stazione, poi io sono vestito semplice, non mi metto a dormire e se vedo che non è aria esco e mi faccio un giro e faccio passare il tempo, l'unica cosa ho paura mi venga parecchia malinconia,l'ultimo viaggio l'ho fatto a roma ad agosto dell'anno scorso con lei e il cagnolino


ti faccio compagnia.     t'inseguo per tutta la stazione col machete,tanto va di moda ultimamente


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia.


cosa ti dovevo rispondere, ti porto nel bagno del treno con la forza, come in paprika di tinto brass:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi sto impegnando, scuola oscuro, si vede


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti faccio compagnia.     t'inseguo per tutta la stazione col machete,tanto va di moda ultimamente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dai!!! Mi sono immaginata la scena!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa ti dovevo rispondere, ti porto nel bagno del treno con la forza, come in paprika di tinto brass:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi sto impegnando, scuola oscuro, si vede


No!!! :ar:
La situazione del bagno te la sei giocata malissimo... :ar:
Mò inventati qualcos'altro...e non chiedere a Oscuro... :ar:


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti faccio compagnia.     t'inseguo per tutta la stazione col machete,tanto va di moda ultimamente


hai preso un caso limite, e poi è sicuramente iniziato tutto per una lite per i biglietti visto che era un capo treno adfessere aggredito


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No!!! :ar:
> La situazione del bagno te la sei giocata malissimo... :ar:
> Mò inventati qualcos'altro...*e non chiedere a Oscuro*... :ar:


era farina del mio sacco, ma in un treno solo il bagno c'è cosa mi dovrei inventare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> era farina del mio sacco, ma in un treno solo il bagno c'è cosa mi dovrei inventare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non lo so!!! Una gang bang con i controllori nella carrozza del guidatore!!! 
Ingegnati!


----------



## Bender (17 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non lo so!!! Una gang bang con i controllori nella carrozza del guidatore!!!
> Ingegnati!


dai andiamo per gradi scusami, parti già subito col pesante, e poi comunque devi venire con gli occhiali


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai andiamo per gradi scusami, parti già subito col pesante, e poi comunque devi venire con gli occhiali


:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :facepalm:


è per gli occhiali o per il pesante
comunque sono ancora convinto della mia teoria, forse se avessi più tempo potre confermare o smentire


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> è per gli occhiali o per il pesante
> comunque sono ancora convinto della mia teoria, forse se avessi più tempo potre confermare o smentire


Quale teoria? :scared:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quale teoria? :scared:


dai la solita, non sto a ripeterla che poi te la prendi e non voglio mica


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> dai la solita, non sto a ripeterla che poi te la prendi e non voglio mica


Ah sempre quella...
Vabbè Benny, tu ti sei fatto un'idea di me.
Io ti posso dire mille volte che non è esattamente così, ma tu continui ad essere convinto.
Cerca di capire che le persone hanno mille sfaccettature...che di certo non mostrano sempre e comunque.


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sempre quella...
> Vabbè Benny, tu ti sei fatto un'idea di me.
> Io ti posso dire mille volte che non è esattamente così, ma tu continui ad essere convinto.
> Cerca di capire che le persone hanno mille sfaccettature...che di certo non mostrano sempre e comunque.


se ci rivedremo sarò preparato, sto guardando tutte le stagioni di lie to me:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
propio perchè credo alle sfaccettature, non posso credere che tu non abbia una parte romantica nascosta


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzaro,nè vero,dopo si mette davanti la tv pedalini bianchi,e si guarda bruno vespa con il pisello ancora in tiro....


hai beccato solo il pisello... per il resto latta doppio malto fresca, piedi nudi e finali nba :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> hai beccato solo il pisello... per il resto latta doppio malto fresca, piedi nudi e finali nba :carneval:


Mutandone ascellare rasta, gialla, davanti marrone dietro...e vai con il tango...:rotfl::rotfl:
Dajie nob che ieri mi sono superato.
Senti stavò a pensà,per i pratoni del vivaro,pago pure due tre puttane,incappucciate che mischiamo insieme alle utenti...e ar culo de mattia....così' alla fine non sapremo mai chi se semo trombati e chi se semo inculati...resterà un mistero...!Che ideona che ho avuto...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mutandone ascellare rasta, gialla, davanti marrone dietro...e vai con il tango...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Dajie nob che ieri mi sono superato.
> Senti stavò a pensà,per i pratoni del vivaro,pago pure due tre puttane,incappucciate che mischiamo insieme alle utenti...e ar culo de mattia....così' alla fine non sapremo mai chi se semo trombati e chi se semo inculati...resterà un mistero...!Che ideona che ho avuto...


ok... ma mattia che ne pensa della cosa?  incappucciato a pecora non lo so mica se gli aggrada tanto :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ok... ma mattia che ne pensa della cosa?  incappucciato a pecora non lo so mica se gli aggrada tanto :singleeye:


Nob...mattia me deve solo ringraziare..


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mutandone ascellare rasta, gialla, davanti marrone dietro...e vai con il tango...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Dajie nob che ieri mi sono superato.
> Senti stavò a pensà,per i pratoni del vivaro,pago pure due tre puttane,incappucciate che mischiamo insieme alle utenti...e ar culo de mattia....così' alla fine non sapremo mai chi se semo trombati e chi se semo inculati...resterà un mistero...!Che ideona che ho avuto...


dato che ci sei trova pure due o tre puttani così nemmeno noi sappiamo con chi siamo finite no?


----------



## Homer (18 Giugno 2015)

Questo 3D è diventato L' Angolo del "c'ho fame.......der cazzo e der culo


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo 3D è diventato L' Angolo del "c'ho fame.......der cazzo e der culo


siamo andati un filo fuori tema


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Questo 3D è diventato L' Angolo del "c'ho fame.......der cazzo e der culo


è sempre colpa di oscuro


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*E no*



banshee ha detto:


> dato che ci sei trova pure due o tre puttani così nemmeno noi sappiamo con chi siamo finite no?


Scusa sto organizzando io ai pratoni?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> è sempre colpa di oscuro


Sempre colpa di oscuro.....qui dentro ormai qualsiasi cosa succede,è quel volgare di oscuro,oscuro qui,oscuro lì....ve voglio vedere quando oscuro andrà via,quanto vi divertirete con zod e compagnia bella...che grasse risate con l'intellettuANALE del forum....!Ma quando mi baciate il sedere?


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre colpa di oscuro.....qui dentro ormai qualsiasi cosa succede,è quel volgare di oscuro,oscuro qui,oscuro lì....ve voglio vedere quando oscuro andrà via,quanto vi divertirete con zod e compagnia bella...che grasse risate con l'intellettuANALE del forum....!Ma quando mi baciate il sedere?


:bleble: 



comunque stamattina ho fatto colazione con latte di soia caffè e una banana


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

anche io solita colazione: niente


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa sto organizzando io ai pratoni?:rotfl:


infatti era una richiesta 

ok la vuoi formale?

_alla c.a. del Dott. Oscuro 

Le scrivo, per il seguito di Sua competenza, per la richiesta di ingaggio di un paio di puttani maschi al fine di rendere ancor più irriconoscibili eventuali accoppiamenti.

La ringrazio in anticipo per la Sua cortesia.

Rimango in attesa di un suo cortese cenno di riscontro.

Cordiali saluti,

B._


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:
> 
> 
> 
> comunque stamattina ho fatto colazione con latte di soia caffè e una banana


Simy,la banana a prima mattina?c'è un significato...un latente desiderio fallico....


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> infatti era una richiesta
> 
> ok la vuoi formale?
> 
> ...


Ma scusa,io non sono d'accordo,e ivanl e nob nemmeno.Il numero dei culi deve essere superiore ai cazzi....fare il contrario potrebbe essere pericoloso perchè servirebbe qualche culo in più..da trovare al volo,e sinceramente non mi sembra il caso....no?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma scusa,io non sono d'accordo,e ivanl e nob nemmeno*.Il numero dei culi deve essere superiore ai cazzi....fare il contrario potrebbe essere pericoloso perchè servirebbe qualche culo in più..da trovare al volo,e sinceramente non mi sembra il caso....no?


ma va? non l'avrei mai pensato.

:blank:

certo, voi siete tre e noi saremo 3 + Matty a chiappe di fuori + 3 puttane. 

non sono d'accordo! parità!! quote rosa!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ma va? non l'avrei mai pensato.
> 
> :blank:
> 
> ...


Scusa però,organizzo io?organizza tu a villla ada e fai come te pare no?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa però,organizzo io?organizza tu a villla ada e fai come te pare no?:rotfl:


uffa. 

fai un po' come ti pare allora :rotfl: poi l'addio al nubilato nostro ce lo faremo da sole


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa però,organizzo io?*organizza tu a villla ada* e fai come te pare no?:rotfl:


poi a villa ada  ma ci vuoi mandare bevuti proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> uffa.
> 
> fai un po' come ti pare allora :rotfl: poi l'addio al nubilato nostro ce lo faremo da sole


Me invitate?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me invitate?



no :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ci vengo io al vostro addio al nubilato


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci vengo io al vostro addio al nubilato


beh certo, è di tutte le future sposine, quindi anche il tuo..

non vi preoccupate penso a tutto io :carneval:





vi fidate, sì?


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci vengo io al vostro addio al nubilato


Non è bello ceh tu si e io no....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è bello ceh tu si e io no....


Hai ragione, non è bello


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh certo, è di tutte le future sposine, quindi anche il tuo..
> 
> non vi preoccupate penso a tutto io :carneval:
> 
> ...


no! :diffi:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non è bello


Quindi non c'è vai vero?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è bello ceh tu si e io no....





ivanl ha detto:


> no! :diffi:


sentite un po', ma voi non state organizzando ai pratoni coi troioni (che fa pure rima?) e quindi noi che dovremmo dire?

QUOTE ROSA!

OH.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi non c'è vai vero?


ma come non ci vado? Vieni pure tu


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sentite un po', ma voi non state organizzando ai pratoni coi troioni (che fa pure rima?) e quindi noi che dovremmo dire?
> 
> QUOTE ROSA!
> 
> OH.


Basta che non tocca vestirsi di rosa


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sentite un po', ma voi non state organizzando ai pratoni coi troioni (che fa pure rima?) e quindi noi che dovremmo dire?
> 
> QUOTE ROSA!
> 
> OH.


Ma noi semo omini,nob è un famoso puttaniere perchè gli devi fare sto torto?voi siete donne e dovete preservare le vostre virtù.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*See*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma come non ci vado? Vieni pure tu


Non mi vogliono invitare....so troppo timido e introverso.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi vogliono invitare....so troppo timido e introverso.


Forse, se prometti di indossare mutande di ghisa ti invitano


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse, se prometti di indossare mutande di ghisa ti invitano


Ma fiammetta cara,che idea vi siete fatte della mia persona?io sono un bravo ometto,rassicurante,simpatico,composto,schivo,introverso.Perchè assiaciarmi ad un puttaniere? Simy e banshee aiutatemi....


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta che non tocca vestirsi di rosa


io detesto il rosa  vai tranquilla..

amo il rosso e il nero. buono anche blu elettrico, verde smeraldo. insomma colori molto accesi.

tollero il fucsia.

ma rosa e colori pastelli aborro fino alla morte


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fiammetta cara,che idea vi siete fatte della mia persona?io sono un *bravo ometto,rassicurante,simpatico,composto,schivo,introverso*.Perchè assiaciarmi ad un puttaniere? Simy e banshee aiutatemi....


confermo e sottoscrivo.

soprattutto "ometto" :rotfl::rotfl:

senza tacchi potremmo fare Mastro Oscuro e le sette nane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Vabbe...il mio peso continua a calare...ottimo!!!
Voi chiacchierate pure e non datemi supporto...ma le sconterete tutte!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> confermo e sottoscrivo.
> 
> soprattutto "ometto" :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senza tacchi potremmo fare Mastro Oscuro e le sette nane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè ho l'aria del puttaniere?dai.


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho l'aria del puttaniere?dai.


no! ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe...il mio peso continua a calare...ottimo!!!
> Voi chiacchierate pure e non datemi supporto...ma le sconterete tutte!!!


Brava Nicka!! :up:

quanto hai perso allora?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Brava Nicka!! :up:
> 
> quanto hai perso allora?


In un mese preciso quasi 8 kg... 
Il top che potevo raggiungere secondo il mio personal trainer.
E mi sono pesata col ciclo quindi può essere un po' sfasato!!
Vado a festeggiare con una briosche!!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In un mese preciso quasi 8 kg...
> Il top che potevo raggiungere secondo il mio personal trainer.
> E mi sono pesata col ciclo quindi può essere un po' sfasato!!
> Vado a festeggiare con una briosche!!


bravissima!!

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fiammetta cara,che idea vi siete fatte della mia persona?io sono un bravo ometto,rassicurante,simpatico,composto,schivo,introverso.Perchè assiaciarmi ad un puttaniere? Simy e banshee aiutatemi....


Soprattutto schivo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> confermo e sottoscrivo.
> 
> soprattutto "ometto" :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senza tacchi potremmo fare Mastro Oscuro e le sette nane :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe...il mio peso continua a calare...ottimo!!!
> Voi chiacchierate pure e non datemi supporto...ma le sconterete tutte!!!


Brava !!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto schivo


Esatto,sono schivetto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> In un mese preciso quasi 8 kg...
> Il top che potevo raggiungere secondo il mio personal trainer.
> E mi sono pesata col ciclo quindi può essere un po' sfasato!!
> Vado a festeggiare con una briosche!!


Se stavi a roma...te portavamo noi na bella briosciona fatta bene....con tutti i sentimenti...


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In un mese preciso quasi 8 kg...
> Il top che potevo raggiungere secondo il mio personal trainer.
> E mi sono pesata col ciclo quindi può essere un po' sfasato!!
> Vado a festeggiare con una briosche!!


io ieri mi sono pesato, sono sceso sotto i 76 
Almeno, un lato positivo delle incazzature c'e'


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ieri mi sono pesato, sono sceso sotto i 76
> Almeno, un lato positivo delle incazzature c'e'


marito non va mica bene che non mangi però


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

tornando alla questione principale, effettivamente potrei essere 'naa capitale la sera del 11/7 e ripartire il 12...mi serve solo un posto (non equivoco e ben servito dai mezzi verso termini) per pernottare


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito non va mica bene che non mangi però


amo', tranquilla..a parte la colazione che non faccio da 30 anni e qualche pranzo ultimamente, per il resto magno. Con il pupo ieri sera ci siamo fatti fuori 750 gr di gnocchi al pomodoro in due
Poi, capita qualche giorno peggiore e mangio poco...Aggiungi che non sono uno da dolci e smangiucchiamenti fuori orario e questo e' il risultato 
Stasera mi faccio dei crostini con il lardo condito, va bene? Sei piu' tranquilla? 
Io mi sento meglio, sul campo da tennis sono ancora piu' veloce del solito


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> amo', tranquilla..a parte la colazione che non faccio da 30 anni e qualche pranzo ultimamente, per il resto magno. Con il pupo ieri sera ci siamo fatti fuori 750 gr di gnocchi al pomodoro in due
> Poi, capita qualche giorno peggiore e mangio poco...Aggiungi che non sono uno da dolci e smangiucchiamenti fuori orario e questo e' il risultato
> Stasera mi faccio dei crostini con il lardo condito, va bene? Sei piu' tranquilla?
> Io mi sento meglio, sul campo da tennis sono ancora piu' veloce del solito


bravo amò non me fa preoccupà 

io invece sto molto appesantita ultimamente (te credo, n.d.r) e lunedì in allenamento mi sono pure fatta male...


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> amo', tranquilla..a parte la colazione che non faccio da 30 anni e qualche pranzo ultimamente, per il resto magno. Con il pupo ieri sera ci siamo fatti fuori 750 gr di gnocchi al pomodoro in due
> Poi, capita qualche giorno peggiore e mangio poco...Aggiungi che non sono uno da dolci e smangiucchiamenti fuori orario e questo e' il risultato
> Stasera mi faccio dei crostini con il lardo condito, va bene? Sei piu' tranquilla?
> Io mi sento meglio, sul campo da tennis sono ancora piu' veloce del solito


Tennista?io nn sono per gli sport individuali,ho bisogno sempre di un compagno di squadra da mandare affanculo....


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo amò non me fa preoccupà
> 
> io invece sto molto appesantita ultimamente (te credo, n.d.r) e lunedì in allenamento mi sono pure fatta male...


niente di grave, spero :abbraccio:


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tennista?io nn sono per gli sport individuali,ho bisogno sempre di un compagno di squadra da mandare affanculo....


io mi mando affanculo da solo, per cui sto a posto


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Io*



ivanl ha detto:


> io mi mando affanculo da solo, per cui sto a posto


Io ho una buona considerazione di me stesso quindi evito...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> niente di grave, spero :abbraccio:


no, no 
lieve contrattura ai polpacci. il crossfit è tostissimo.

sono 3 giorni che non vado e cammino tanto per sciogliere..


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

*MARITO!*

marito ti piacciono i capello lunghi?? ma lunghi lunghi?? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito ti piacciono i capello lunghi?? ma lunghi lunghi?? :carneval:


visto che il marito latita chiedo io... ma quanto li hai lunghi?


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito ti piacciono i capello lunghi?? ma lunghi lunghi?? :carneval:


Moltissimo!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> visto che il marito latita chiedo io... ma quanto li hai lunghi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: per ora fino a metà schiena ma a breve potrei arrivare a raso culo 

volevo il benestare di mio marito 

ma va bene anche il tuo ovviamente ma non dirlo a ivan e simy <3 

chissà dov è!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moltissimo!


bene ! ho la tua autorizzazione allora :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

Quali sono i liquori secchi?La grappa è un liquore secco?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quali sono i liquori secchi?La grappa è un liquore secco?


dipende dal tipo, ma diverse sono abbastanza aromatiche... non dolci ma non troppo secche. Escludendo gli amari "amari" come ad esempio l'unicum, l'whisky scozzese ad esempio lo è decisamente, anche se il più secco in assoluto che ho assaggiato è un nuovo whisky giapponese davvero eccezionale.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *per ora fino a metà schiena ma a breve potrei arrivare a raso culo*
> 
> volevo il benestare di mio marito
> 
> ...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>


vado a fare da cavia ad amica look creator che ha fatto il corso per le extension! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vado a fare da cavia ad amica look creator che ha fatto il corso per le extension! :carneval:


una mia ex aveva i capelli come i tuoi, proprio fino al culo... bei momenti :carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> una mia ex aveva i capelli come i tuoi, proprio fino al culo... bei momenti :carneval:


immagino :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dipende dal tipo, ma diverse sono abbastanza aromatiche... non dolci ma non troppo secche. Escludendo gli amari "amari" come ad esempio l'unicum, l'whisky scozzese ad esempio lo è decisamente, anche se il più secco in assoluto che ho assaggiato è un nuovo whisky giapponese davvero eccezionale.


Sai perché lo chiedo?Volevo fare la crema di caffè e vorrei aggiungere un po'di alcool in modo che non si cristalizzi da un lato ma che non alteri il gusto e l'odore del caffè...Ma il gin andrebbe bene secondo te?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai perché lo chiedo?Volevo fare la crema di caffè e vorrei aggiungere un po'di alcool in modo che non si cristalizzi da un lato ma che non alteri il gusto e l'odore del caffè...Ma il gin andrebbe bene secondo te?


Il gin assolutamente no... col caffè l'whisky sta benissimo, ovviamente un minimo il gusto lo cambia... ma lo cambia in meglio


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai perché lo chiedo?Volevo fare la crema di caffè e vorrei aggiungere un po'di alcool in modo che non si cristalizzi da un lato ma che non alteri il gusto e l'odore del caffè...Ma il gin andrebbe bene secondo te?


buonaaaaa 

col caffè senza alterare il sapore l'unico è l'alcool puro, come per il caffè borghetti.. ce ne metti pochissimo nel caffè liquido e aggiungi zucchero, e poi usi quel caffè "corretto" per fare la crema


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> una mia ex aveva i capelli come i tuoi, proprio fino al culo... bei momenti :carneval:


Appena sono arrivati a sfiorarmi il culo li ho rasati...
Ora sono cortissimi...
Che meraviglia!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Appena sono arrivati a sfiorarmi il culo li ho rasati...
> Ora sono cortissimi...
> Che meraviglia!


Paura non c'entrassero il bersaglio?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Appena sono arrivati a sfiorarmi il culo li ho rasati..*.
> Ora sono cortissimi...
> Che meraviglia!


insomma... o tutto o niente eh?


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il gin assolutamente no... col caffè l'whisky sta benissimo, ovviamente un minimo il gusto lo cambia... ma lo cambia in meglio


Bella idea


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paura non c'entrassero il bersaglio?:rotfl::rotfl:


Quello è ben visibile...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma... o tutto o niente eh?


Non mi piacciono le mezze misure...


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è ben visibile...


Però-....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buonaaaaa
> 
> col caffè senza alterare il sapore l'unico è l'alcool puro, come per il caffè borghetti.. ce ne metti pochissimo nel caffè liquido e aggiungi zucchero, e poi usi quel caffè "corretto" per fare la crema


Ci provo anche con quello...la prossima volta...Ma son curiosa con l'whisky son proprio curiosa...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però-....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci provo anche con quello...la prossima volta...Ma son curiosa con l'whisky son proprio curiosa...


facci sapere poi! posta foto :up:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bella idea


se vuoi lasciare il gusto inalterato, ha ragione ban con l'alcool puro. Ma il whisky lo cambia in meglio, secondo me


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono le mezze misure...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se vuoi lasciare il gusto inalterato, ha ragione ban con l'alcool puro. Ma il whisky lo cambia in meglio, secondo me


oh grazie Nob 

:carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono le mezze misure...


grande io pure vivo d'assoluti, o tutto o niente...

infatti ora mi divertirò a fare Sailor Mars per un po', poi quando mi scoccio taglio tipo Rihanna :up:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh grazie Nob
> 
> :carneval:


de nada ban


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> de nada ban


ps non sto flirtando con te soltanto perchè tua moglie e mio marito non ci sono eh? non vorrei dare quest'impressione che guarda, veramente ma proprio no? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ps non sto flirtando con te soltanto perchè tua moglie e mio marito non ci sono eh? non vorrei dare quest'impressione che guarda, veramente ma proprio no? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non solo per quello ma anche per quello, intendi.


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non solo per quello ma anche per quello, intendi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esattevolmente.


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok... ma mattia che ne pensa della cosa?  incappucciato a pecora non lo so mica se gli aggrada tanto :singleeye:





oscuro ha detto:


> Nob...mattia me deve solo ringraziare..


non sono per nulla daccordo


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka e banshee*

E che misure vi piacciono?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: esattevolmente.


un po' immaginavo


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono per nulla daccordo


e pure qui... un po' immaginavo


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non solo per quello ma anche per quello, intendi.


sabato mattina mi consegna il pezzo, aspetto consigli via mp


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sabato mattina mi consegna il pezzo, aspetto consigli via mp


Perchè via pm? Pure qua. Tanto se legge uguale (...).


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> un po' immaginavo


ah quindi il mio è un flirt a senso unico.. 

ok allora vado a concupire mastro oscuro va, che pure la moglie sua latita


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che misure vi piacciono?


le mezze non di sicuro. 

aaah ma volevi fare il doppio senso? scusa non avevo capito, io sono troppo innocente


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè via pm? Pure qua. Tanto se legge uguale (...).


ahahahahahah ok


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah quindi il mio è un flirt a senso unico..
> 
> ok allora vado a concupire mastro oscuro va, che pure la moglie sua latita


eccomi


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> eccomi


oscù non me vole nessuno, mio marito latita, nob mi rifiuta, l'omo mio vero porta a spasso il cane della croce rossa, ma io che devo fa :girlcry:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah quindi il mio è un flirt a senso unico..
> 
> ok allora vado a concupire mastro oscuro va, *che pure la moglie sua latita*


qua tra mogli e mariti latitanti, i flirt sono tutti a senso unico alternato


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oscù non me vole nessuno, mio marito latita, nob mi rifiuta, *l'omo mio vero porta a spasso il cane della croce rossa*, ma io che devo fa :girlcry:


E' cieco?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' cieco?


no grazie al cielo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma oscuro dice di sì


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che misure vi piacciono?


Quelle decise.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> facci sapere poi! posta foto :up:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oscù non me vole nessuno, mio marito latita, nob mi rifiuta, l'omo mio vero porta a spasso il cane della croce rossa, ma io che devo fa :girlcry:


Ok,famo così,qui so spariti tutti,io ci vedo e pure bene...se te serve qualche dosaggio forte e qualche misura decisa io ci sto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quelle decise.


Piacere,claudio.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piacere,claudio.


Piacere, non te lo dico, che magari te lo sei scordato...:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Piacere, non te lo dico, che magari te lo sei scordato...:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerchè per me non è un piacere...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,famo così,qui so spariti tutti,*io ci vedo e pure bene*...se te serve qualche dosaggio forte e qualche misura decisa io ci sto.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: guarda te co sta storia del cane della croce rossa io quando lo vedo gli sbotto a ridere :rotfl::rotfl:

ok me lo segno, grazie. :saggio:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: guarda te co sta storia del cane della croce rossa io quando lo vedo gli sbotto a ridere :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ok me lo segno, grazie. :saggio:


Si porto gli occhiali da sole spesso...ma ci vedo benissimo...!Bnashee però mo non di niente all'omo tuo,che magari poi gli mettono pure n'altro cane...lassa perde...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si porto gli occhiali da sole spesso...ma ci vedo benissimo...!Bnashee però mo non di niente all'omo tuo,che magari poi gli mettono pure n'altro cane...lassa perde...:rotfl::rotfl:


eh direi, e che gli devo dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

al massimo t'ho detto, alla prossima lite gli dico che se ne deve annà afff in un cesso di periferia con la foto di Ornella Vanoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eh direi, e che gli devo dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> al massimo t'ho detto, alla prossima lite gli dico che se ne deve annà afff in un cesso di periferia con la foto di Ornella Vanoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda,non mi fare incazzare pure oggi....


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

salve


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> salve


buongiorno..... svegliata?


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno..... svegliata?



da mo' che so sveglia. sono in ufficio dalle 8 di stamattina


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> da mo' che so sveglia. sono in ufficio dalle 8 di stamattina


comunque da quello che ho letto mi vuole fare oscuro,sono più sicuro in stazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque da quello che ho letto mi vuole fare oscuro,sono più sicuro in stazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fossi in te proverei..... nella vita bisogna provare prima di dire che non ti piace


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque da quello che ho letto mi vuole fare oscuro,sono più sicuro in stazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





che ti vuole fare?
dillo a zia tua :diavoletto:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Dai*



Bender ha detto:


> comunque da quello che ho letto mi vuole fare oscuro,sono più sicuro in stazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sta a fà er sofisticato...ma buttate in mezzo dai...


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta a fà er sofisticato...ma buttate in mezzo dai...


bravo! e diglielo.....  :bravooo:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bravo! e diglielo.....  :bravooo:


ma si stai a vedere se ò metti o ò piji...te trovi basta che te fa paicere stai con amici e sti cazzi no?


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma si stai a vedere se ò metti o ò piji...te trovi basta che te fa paicere stai con amici e sti cazzi no?


e quà subentra l'altruismo. Far felici gli amici! Per cui Benter non dovrebbe solo andare a cena con le forumiste, ma accondiscendere ai piaceri degli amici


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Dai*



gas ha detto:


> e quà subentra l'altruismo. Far felici gli amici! Per cui Benter non dovrebbe solo andare a cena con le forumiste, ma accondiscendere ai piaceri degli amici


Una serata in allegria ai pratoni del vivaro dove piajllo ar culo non è raro...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una serata in allegria ai pratoni del vivaro dove piajllo ar culo non è raro...:rotfl:


a Torino c'è la pellerina.....


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh direi, e che gli devo dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> al massimo t'ho detto, alla prossima lite gli dico che se ne deve annà afff in un cesso di periferia con la foto di Ornella Vanoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ohe', allora?? Si festeggia in mia assenza?
:clava:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> salve


ti informo che tuo marito è fedele 

e che oscuro ci boicotta l'addio al nubilato


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ti informo che tuo marito è fedele
> 
> e che oscuro ci boicotta l'addio al nubilato


Quello che ve meritate...


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che ve meritate...



:bleble:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti informo che tuo marito è fedele
> 
> e che oscuro ci boicotta l'addio al nubilato



che mio marito è fedele lo so :inlove:

su Oscuro... no commet


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che mio marito è fedele lo so :inlove:
> 
> su Oscuro... no commet


ma noi mica stiamo a dà retta a lui ...oooh questo ci porta i mariti ai pratoni del vivaro (tu hai capito ndo stanno sì? ecco) co le mignotte e noi non possiamo fare al'addio al nubilato?
tzè.

:mexican:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma noi mica stiamo a dà retta a lui ...oooh questo ci porta i mariti ai pratoni del vivaro (*tu hai capito ndo stanno sì? ecco*) co le mignotte e noi non possiamo fare al'addio al nubilato?
> tzè.
> 
> :mexican:


certo che lo so ndo stanno


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma noi mica stiamo a dà retta a lui ...oooh questo ci porta i mariti ai pratoni del vivaro (tu hai capito ndo stanno sì? ecco) co le mignotte e noi non possiamo fare al'addio al nubilato?
> tzè.
> 
> :mexican:


io ci vado solo perche' ci sei anche tu...sono un gentiluomo all'antica, io


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Aòò*



banshee ha detto:


> ma noi mica stiamo a dà retta a lui ...oooh questo ci porta i mariti ai pratoni del vivaro (tu hai capito ndo stanno sì? ecco) co le mignotte e noi non possiamo fare al'addio al nubilato?
> tzè.
> 
> :mexican:


Venite pure voi...ai pratoni.....fate tanto le gradasse poi vedete un pisello fatto bene e ve mettete a piagnè...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

E io che uno di sti giorni volevo scendere a Roma e chiedere magari a qualcuno del posto "oh mi hanno parlato tanto dei pratoni del vivaro, ma non è che mi dici dove stanno?! ci andiamo?!"


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ci vado solo perche' ci sei anche tu...sono un gentiluomo all'antica, io


bravo marito :inlove:

senti ma insomma, i capelli lunghi lunghi vanno bene... smalto rosso va bene... mi sposi alla cieca!!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Venite pure voi...ai pratoni.....fate tanto le gradasse poi vedete un pisello fatto bene e ve mettete a piagnè...


sta bono oscù


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo marito :inlove:
> 
> senti ma insomma, i capelli lunghi lunghi vanno bene... smalto rosso va bene... mi sposi alla cieca!!


si chiama affinita', mia cara. Potresti essere anche un boiler, a me non interessa poi troppo se c'e' affinita' e spensieratezza. L'importante e' rispettarsi e rispettare l'altro. :kiss:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si chiama affinita', mia cara. Potresti essere anche un boiler, a me non interessa poi troppo se c'e' affinita' e spensieratezza. L'importante e' rispettarsi e rispettare l'altro. :kiss:


......:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sta bono oscù


lui ci sottovaluta...

cmq scappo se riesco mi ricollego dopo


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sta bono oscù


Sta bona te....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *lui ci sottovaluta...*
> 
> cmq scappo se riesco mi ricollego dopo


sì na cifra..

ciao ciccina


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> lui ci sottovaluta...
> 
> cmq scappo se riesco mi ricollego dopo


No,io so esattamente chi siete...


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ......:abbraccio:


perche' la faccina triste?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> perche' la faccina triste?


perchè oggi non è una buona giornata. o meglio, lo era fino all'ora di pranzo.

poi succedono delle cose, pensi a delle altre, inizia la catena dei ricordi, pensi.. e la tua frase è molto bella e avrei voluto che lo avesse pensato anche qualcun altro.


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

scusate il momento pesante!!


torniamo a ridere e magnare, non fate caso a me! :carneval::carneval:

ma Matty indove sta??


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè oggi non è una buona giornata. o meglio, lo era fino all'ora di pranzo.
> 
> poi succedono delle cose, pensi a delle altre, inizia la catena dei ricordi, pensi.. e la tua frase è molto bella e avrei voluto che lo avesse pensato anche qualcun altro.


mi spiace di averti ricordato cose tristi; lo so che di bravi ragazzi (oddio, piu' o meno) come me non ce ne sono molti in giro


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi spiace di averti ricordato cose tristi; lo so che di bravi ragazzi (oddio, piu' o meno) come me non ce ne sono molti in giro


già 

dai su a parte le cose tristi, dobbiamo decidere il menù del pranzo di nozze!!


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già
> 
> dai su a parte le cose tristi, dobbiamo decidere il menù del pranzo di nozze!!


ah, beh, facile: unto a gogo! :mexican::mexican:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, beh, facile: unto a gogo! :mexican::mexican:


eh GAC marito, era ovvio! intendevo... carne e pesce, solo carne, solo pesce?


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh GAC marito, era ovvio! intendevo... carne e pesce, solo carne, solo pesce?


se ci sposiamo a "casa" tua, pesce direi :up:


----------



## ologramma (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che uno di sti giorni volevo scendere a Roma e chiedere magari a qualcuno del posto "oh mi hanno parlato tanto dei pratoni del vivaro, ma non è che mi dici dove stanno?! ci andiamo?!"


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratoni_del_Vivaro
se ci clicchi scopri che non è solo quello che dice oscuro ci sono le donzelle ma non come prima ora è una zona trafficata e recintata quindi non è più zona franca ti devi spostare verso il passo che va verso Lariano li si che ci sono ma sono quelle che hanno preso troppo sole.
Direte ma questo che fa e sa tutte ste cose ?
A parte che ci sono vicino, è solo che chi vuole andare all'outhlet di valmontone o al parco giochi vicino ad esso e non vuole prendere l'autostrada deve fare quella strada e quindi sono alla vista di tutti ggiorno e notte.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratoni_del_Vivaro
> se ci clicchi scopri che non è solo quello che dice oscuro ci sono le donzelle ma non come prima ora è una zona trafficata e recintata quindi non è più zona franca ti devi spostare verso il passo che va verso Lariano li si che ci sono ma sono quelle che hanno preso troppo sole.
> Direte ma questo che fa e sa tutte ste cose ?
> A parte che ci sono vicino, è solo che chi vuole andare all'outhlet di valmontone o al parco giochi vicino ad esso e non vuole prendere l'autostrada deve fare quella strada e quindi sono alla vista di tutti ggiorno e notte.


Io so solo che mi ci ha portato una....e mi è piaciuto il posto...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so solo che mi ci ha portato una....e mi è piaciuto il posto...


Mai visti i colli bolognesi?! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mai visti i colli bolognesi?! :carneval:


No,mi ci porti?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mi ci porti?


Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bene!!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai visti i colli bolognesi?! :carneval:


quelli della 50 special?'

"ma quant è bello andare in girooooo" :carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se ci sposiamo a "casa" tua, pesce direi :up:


mmmh beh no.. a Roma? no meglio carne.....


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli della 50 special?'
> 
> "ma quant è bello andare in girooooo" :carneval:


Quelli quelli!!! :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so solo che mi ci ha portato una....e mi è piaciuto il posto...


e lo dici a me , prima era solo per le scampagnate fuori porta e primi maggio , ora mi sembra che ci vanno le comitive rumene  con famiglia perchè per loro fuochi e mangiare è una cosa che piace molto.
dai c' è altro diglielo laghetto per pesca sportiva , agriturismo famoso con animali e vendita di ortaggi freschi, il maneggio della federazione ippica, però non dico che molto tempo fa non  c'erano


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli quelli!!! :carneval:


quanto vorrei tornare a Bologna.. a mangiare la mitica cotoletta :rotfl::rotfl: 

non è escluso che salirò..


----------



## ologramma (18 Giugno 2015)

dimenticavo anche l'acqua che fa fare tanta plin come dice la pubblicità


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto vorrei tornare a Bologna.. a mangiare la mitica cotoletta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non è escluso che salirò..


Cioè, tu vieni a Bologna e ti mangi la cotoletta grondante formaggio fuso?! 
Figlia mia, ti porto con me...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè, tu vieni a Bologna e ti mangi la cotoletta grondante formaggio fuso?!
> Figlia mia, ti porto con me...


no aspetta ho pranzato al Rosso.. ho mangiato le tagliatelle al ragù bianco (allergia al pomodoro) e poi una cotoletta panata ripassata al forno con un kg di parmigiano, era divina.

antipasto crescentine..


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no aspetta ho pranzato al Rosso.. ho mangiato le tagliatelle al ragù bianco (allergia al pomodoro) e poi una cotoletta panata ripassata al forno con un kg di parmigiano, era divina.
> 
> antipasto crescentine..


Cazzarola è vero...sei allergica al pomodoro...
Gramigna e salsiccia in bianco!?  Tortelloni con la ricotta!? 
E poi ti faccio mangiare borlenghi e tigelle!! 
Vie' qua vie'!!!


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzarola è vero...sei allergica al pomodoro...
> Gramigna e salsiccia in bianco!?  Tortelloni con la ricotta!?
> E poi ti faccio mangiare borlenghi e tigelle!!
> Vie' qua vie'!!!



sììììì arrivoooooo :mexican:

porto pure simy


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzarola è vero...sei allergica al pomodoro...
> Gramigna e salsiccia in bianco!?  Tortelloni con la ricotta!?
> E poi ti faccio mangiare borlenghi e tigelle!!
> Vie' qua vie'!!!


fatemi sapere quando, che mi aggrego...sempre che non sia una cena per zitelle acide e basta


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sììììì arrivoooooo :mexican:
> 
> porto pure simy


Yesssssssssssssss!!!!
Ma a Bologna con Simy faccio fatica a pensare in vegetariano...:rotfl:
Però ce provo!


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> fatemi sapere quando, che mi aggrego...sempre che non sia una cena per zitelle acide e basta


E vada...


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yesssssssssssssss!!!!
> Ma a Bologna con Simy faccio fatica a pensare in vegetariano...:rotfl:
> Però ce provo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mortadella di soia!


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mortadella di soia!


Santa Maddalena...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> fatemi sapere quando, che mi aggrego...sempre che non sia una cena per zitelle acide e basta


ahò :incazzato: zitelle acide a chi...

ma certo


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yesssssssssssssss!!!!
> Ma a Bologna con Simy faccio fatica a pensare in vegetariano...:rotfl:
> Però ce provo!


crescentine ok, pasta ok :up:.. certo ragù no ma quello nemmeno io...:up:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> crescentine ok, pasta ok :up:.. certo ragù no ma quello nemmeno io...:up:


Ah oh...le crescentine vanno stipate di mortazza, prosciutto, salame, speck...di maiale puro...dubito che la Simy ci faccia eventualmente compagnia...
Tu devi assaggiare le tigelle col pesto modenese...da morire...


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah oh...le crescentine vanno stipate di mortazza, prosciutto, salame, speck...di maiale puro...dubito che la Simy ci faccia eventualmente compagnia...
> Tu devi assaggiare le tigelle col pesto modenese...da morire...


Nick, non hai capito, io assaggio TUTTO quello che mi proponi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per simy troveremo un modo :up:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nick, non hai capito, io assaggio TUTTO quello che mi proponi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per simy troveremo un modo :up:


Minchia...la tigella con nutella e mascarpone...minchia, minchia, minchia.


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia...la tigella con nutella e mascarpone...minchia, minchia, minchia.


vabbè ho capito, faccio una settimana di digiuno prima.

:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito, faccio una settimana di digiuno prima.
> 
> :carneval:


Capisci perchè sto facendo una fatica boia e ho bisogno di supporto!?!?!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

non vi preoccupate che io mi adatto


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah oh...le crescentine vanno stipate di mortazza, prosciutto, salame, speck...di maiale puro...dubito che la Simy ci faccia eventualmente compagnia...
> Tu devi assaggiare le tigelle col pesto modenese...da morire...


:applauso::applauso:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non vi preoccupate che io mi adatto


:up:

Farò il possibile!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah oh...le crescentine vanno stipate di mortazza, prosciutto, salame, speck...di maiale puro...dubito che la Simy ci faccia eventualmente compagnia...
> Tu devi assaggiare le tigelle col pesto modenese...da morire...


Pesto modenese ? ricettina ?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non vi preoccupate che io mi adatto


:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2015)

*CIao*



banshee ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Bella notizie di buck?


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella notizie di buck?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tu mi vuoi morta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pesto modenese ? ricettina ?


Da wiki:
_
È una salsa cruda, prodotta con lardo suino, rosmarino ed aglio. Per 250  grammi di lardo, sono sufficienti 2 spicchi d’aglio e due rametti di  rosmarino. Per comodità viene spesso preparato col frullatore, che tende  però a creare un’unica amalgama, di conseguenza risulta preferibile  lavorare le foglie del rosmarino e degli spicchi d’aglio a lungo con la  mezzaluna, fino ad ottenere un trito fine. A questo punto viene  mescolato il lardo, amalgamando il tutto. _

Io sono fortemente intollerante all'aglio, ma con questa ogni tanto ci cado, c'è da morire...
Metti la salsa nella tigella, ci metti anche un cucchiaio di parmigiano e godi. Letteralmente.


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da wiki:
> _
> È una salsa cruda, prodotta con lardo suino, rosmarino ed aglio. Per 250  grammi di lardo, sono sufficienti 2 spicchi d’aglio e due rametti di  rosmarino. Per comodità viene spesso preparato col frullatore, che tende  però a creare un’unica amalgama, di conseguenza risulta preferibile  lavorare le foglie del rosmarino e degli spicchi d’aglio a lungo con la  mezzaluna, fino ad ottenere un trito fine. A questo punto viene  mescolato il lardo, amalgamando il tutto. _
> 
> ...


vi amo.


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi amo.


e' quello che mangio stasera...qui lo chiamano lardo pesto...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' quello che mangio stasera...qui lo chiamano lardo pesto...


Ora ti odia, attenzione!!


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ti odia, attenzione!!


si, ma dopo pasta con le zucchine, eh...mi devo consolare


----------



## banshee (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ti odia, attenzione!!





ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma dopo pasta con le zucchine, eh...mi devo consolare


marito dai retta a Nicka che già m'ha capita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma dopo pasta con le zucchine, eh...mi devo consolare


Non credo tu stia migliorando la situazione, t'avviso...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da wiki:
> _
> È una salsa cruda, prodotta con lardo suino, rosmarino ed aglio. Per 250  grammi di lardo, sono sufficienti 2 spicchi d’aglio e due rametti di  rosmarino. Per comodità viene spesso preparato col frullatore, che tende  però a creare un’unica amalgama, di conseguenza risulta preferibile  lavorare le foglie del rosmarino e degli spicchi d’aglio a lungo con la  mezzaluna, fino ad ottenere un trito fine. A questo punto viene  mescolato il lardo, amalgamando il tutto. _
> 
> ...


Grazie :up:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che uno di sti giorni volevo scendere a Roma e chiedere magari a qualcuno del posto "oh mi hanno parlato tanto dei pratoni del vivaro, ma non è che mi dici dove stanno?! ci andiamo?!"


questa scusa ormai è passata di moda, ti potrebbe rispondere guarda su google maps:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusate il momento pesante!!
> 
> 
> torniamo a ridere e magnare, non fate caso a me! :carneval::carneval:
> ...


vivo nella struttura dove facciamo il corso praticamentre e pure gli altri, ora mi hanno un po preso di mira perchè sono il secchione che risponde sempre alle domande, infatto ora sono quasi sempre esonerato a rispondere solo io
il fatto è che tutti o quasi durante la lezione scrivono su whats app e si fanno i fatti loro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bene!!


e a me mi porti


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e a me mi porti


Sì, con te andiamo a guardare i fiorellini di campo, le farfalline, le coccinelle...

:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, con te andiamo a guardare i fiorellini di campo, le farfalline, le coccinelle...
> 
> :rotfl:


ma che ne sai, in realtà sto pianificando tutto da 2 anni per farvi cadere a tutte nella mia rete, poi quando te ne accorgerai sarà come la conclusione del film " i soliti sospetti"
quando realizzerai com'è realmente sarà tardi


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che ne sai, in realtà sto pianificando tutto da 2 anni per farvi cadere a tutte nella mia rete, poi quando te ne accorgerai sarà come la conclusione del film " i soliti sospetti"
> quando realizzerai com'è realmente sarà tardi


In effetti mi ricordi un tizio con cui ho avuto una storia anni e anni fa.
Un porco da competizione...un pervertito...
Chissà!!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da wiki:
> _
> È una salsa cruda, prodotta con lardo suino, rosmarino ed aglio. Per 250  grammi di lardo, sono sufficienti 2 spicchi d’aglio e due rametti di  rosmarino. Per comodità viene spesso preparato col frullatore, che tende  però a creare un’unica amalgama, di conseguenza risulta preferibile  lavorare le foglie del rosmarino e degli spicchi d’aglio a lungo con la  mezzaluna, fino ad ottenere un trito fine. A questo punto viene  mescolato il lardo, amalgamando il tutto. _
> 
> ...


Adatta a me. ...[emoji20]


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti mi ricordi un tizio con cui ho avuto una storia anni e anni fa.
> *Un porco da competizione*...un pervertito...
> Chissà!!


ma tutte le persone con cui sei stata erano così?
chissà non sia per quello che credi di essere unicamente così
la realtà le persone e quasi ogni cosa ha mille sfaccettature


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tutte le persone con cui sei stata erano così?
> chissà non sia per quello che credi di essere unicamente così
> la realtà le persone e quasi ogni cosa ha mille sfaccettature


Madonna del Carmine.
Dove ho detto che erano tutti così?


----------



## Bender (18 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna del Carmine.
> Dove ho detto che erano tutti così?


bo da qualche parte
mi sembra che hai detto che tipi romantici non te ne erano mai capitati


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bo da qualche parte
> mi sembra che hai detto che tipi romantici non te ne erano mai capitati


Non è vero.
Ho detto che non lo sono io...
E poi che vuol dire...uno romantico può essere pure un autentico porco a letto.


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

buongiorno a tutti amici affamati! oggi ho fatto colazione al bar, non lo faccio mai... caffè al vetro senza zucchero e cornetto integrale col miele...

per il resto, mastro oscuro ha deciso di farmi licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti amici affamati! oggi ho fatto colazione al bar, non lo faccio mai... caffè al vetro senza zucchero e cornetto integrale col miele...
> 
> per il resto, mastro oscuro ha deciso di farmi licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ieri cornetto alla crema e vaffanculo!!! Ci stava!!! 

Stamattina ananas e caffè...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti amici affamati! *oggi ho fatto colazione al bar, non lo faccio mai... *caffè al vetro senza zucchero e cornetto integrale col miele...
> 
> per il resto, mastro oscuro ha deciso di farmi licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E oggi è festa?


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E oggi è festa?


no, alzata tardi  non ho fatto in tempo a farla a casa..


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ieri cornetto alla crema e vaffanculo!!! Ci stava!!!
> 
> Stamattina ananas e caffè...


io uno yogurt di soia... di corsa. mi sono svegliata tardissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti amici affamati! oggi ho fatto colazione al bar, non lo faccio mai... caffè al vetro senza zucchero e cornetto integrale col miele...
> 
> per il resto, mastro oscuro ha deciso di farmi licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Approvo la tua colazione


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io uno yogurt di soia... di corsa. mi sono svegliata tardissimo


Ma tutte tardi vi svegliate!?
Ma che avete combinato?! :diffi:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tutte tardi vi svegliate!?
> Ma che avete combinato?! :diffi:



abbiamo chiacchierato troppo ieri sera :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2015)

fatta al al lavoro poco fa... 2 yogurt.


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tutte tardi vi svegliate!?
> Ma che avete combinato?! :diffi:





Simy ha detto:


> abbiamo chiacchierato troppo ieri sera :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io però mi sono addormentata subito, tu quanto hai letto??


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti amici affamati! oggi ho fatto colazione al bar, non lo faccio mai... caffè al vetro senza zucchero e cornetto integrale col miele...
> 
> per il resto, mastro oscuro ha deciso di farmi licenziare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Credo tu non abbia visto la puntata di report sui cornetti vero? Per dire...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Credo tu non abbia visto la puntata di report sui cornetti vero? Per dire...


Nemmeno io ...che hanno verificato ? :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Credo tu non abbia visto la puntata di report sui cornetti vero? Per dire...


senti tra olio, pizza, pane, verdure della terra dei fuochi, carne, vestiti, mettici pure che vivo e lavoro nel quartiere più inquinato di Roma... che devo fa


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ...che hanno verificato ? :singleeye:


no ma non lo voglio sapere proprio... ma cioè non dovremmo più mangiare. ma nemmeno uscire di casa. ma nemmeno vestirci.

:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io però mi sono addormentata subito, *tu quanto hai letto*??


fino a mezzanotte


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Giugno 2015)

Suggerisco raireplay. La sintesi è che sono merda, ripiena di merda, e che è più salutare se vi fate mezzo pacchetto di marlboro rosse.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Suggerisco raireplay. La sintesi è che sono merda, ripiena di merda, e che è più salutare se vi fate mezzo pacchetto di marlboro rosse.


Elllapepppppppa manco fumo io !!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elllapepppppppa manco fumo io !!!!


io ho smesso. ma tanto il tragitto a piedi casa - lavoro nel mio quartiere equivale a un pacchetto di rosse  per cui c'ho guadagnato poco


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

io niente colazione, as usual...
moglie, meno male che hai smesso di fumare, avrebbe potuto essere la fine del nostro matrimonio :up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Io faccio colazione con Un estathe al limone e una kinder fetta a latte.Come i pupetti.


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio colazione con Un estathe al limone e una kinder fetta a latte.Come i pupetti.


quanto sei tenero! rsetto:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> quanto sei tenero! rsetto:


come buck.


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> come buck.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io niente colazione, as usual...
> moglie, meno male che hai smesso di fumare, avrebbe potuto essere la fine del nostro matrimonio :up:


senti un po', che stavi a fa de la co Diletta?


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> senti un po', che stavi a fa de la co Diletta?


niente davvero. 
In questi giorni sono un po' sotto pressione, sto aspettando la botta di oggi, per cui avevo necessita' di sentire un po' di empatia in giro, che con me scarseggia...
Ma lo sai che tu sei l'unica :inlove:


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> niente davvero.
> In questi giorni sono un po' sotto pressione, sto aspettando la botta di oggi, per cui avevo necessita' di sentire un po' di empatia in giro, che con me scarseggia...
> Ma lo sai che tu sei l'unica :inlove:


ah ecco :sorriso:

dai oggi vado a farmi capelli da Barbie Banshee, sei contento? almeno tu, che il mio vero lui s è stranito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ecco :sorriso:
> 
> dai oggi vado a farmi capelli da Barbie Banshee, sei contento? almeno tu, che il mio vero lui s è stranito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non vedo l'ora di ammirare il risultato


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora di ammirare il risultato


dai poi posto una foto  solo dei capelli però


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai poi posto una foto  solo dei capelli però


:up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2015)

E oggi antipastino di pesce crudo e grigliata di crostacei...
Portatemi via...


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

semplice panino con culaccia. dimensioni (del panino): un 60% di tastiera pc in lunghezza :mexican:


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E oggi antipastino di pesce crudo e grigliata di crostacei...
> Portatemi via...



io oggi frutta, sto uscendo e niente pranzo..


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> semplice panino con culaccia. dimensioni (del panino): un 60% di tastiera pc in lunghezza :mexican:



marito mio :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (19 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito mio :carneval:


per la precisione, che magari voi siete giovani e pensate alla tastiera di un portatile: la tastiera e' di quelle da scrivania, collegata col cavetto al desktop


----------



## banshee (19 Giugno 2015)

amici affamati non so se mi potrò collegare nel week end, sto co l'omo e buck :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

buone mangiate a chi mangia, buona dieta a chi sta attento, buon tutto, baci ai pupi, ci si aggiorna :bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2015)

Io lavoro. ..


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2015)

...io pure.

e ho caldo.   e detesto avere caldo


----------



## Spot (21 Giugno 2015)

Solo tre cose. Pasta al forno. Vino. E dopo fumetti.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Solo tre cose. Pasta al forno. Vino. E dopo fumetti.


Ma ciaoo! È un piacere rileggerti! 

Ti quoto!! 
Io oggi tagliatelle ai funghi galletti e prosecco..


----------



## Spot (21 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma ciaoo! È un piacere rileggerti!
> 
> Ti quoto!!
> Io oggi tagliatelle ai funghi galletti e prosecco..


Ciao banshee!!
Mi sa che sul cibo c'intendiamo


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao banshee!!
> Mi sa che sul cibo c'intendiamo


mi sa di sì


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

*simy non guardare..*

...sabato sera la mia cena preferita.. black angus al sangue e patate arrosto.

per Nob e JB:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...sabato sera la mia cena preferita.. black angus al sangue e patate arrosto.
> 
> per Nob e JB:
> 
> View attachment 10512


sabato notte ho fatto il barbecue con il taglio consigliato da JB... bistecche di diaframma al piri piri!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sabato notte ho fatto il barbecue con il taglio consigliato da JB... bistecche di diaframma al piri piri!


questa è bistecca di black angus, l'ho fatta al barbecue senza niente, solo sale grosso 

stupendo


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questa è bistecca di black angus, l'ho fatta al barbecue senza niente, solo sale grosso
> 
> stupendo


ottime! A me ogni tanto piace metterci su questa salsa piccante africana... sta bene pure sul pesce arrosto.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ottime! A me ogni tanto piace metterci su questa salsa piccante africana... sta bene pure sul pesce arrosto.


col pesce dovrei provare.. la carne mi piace senza niente  tranne gli hamburger..

ho una salsa piccante riportata dal Messico che fa spavento :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> col pesce dovrei provare.. la carne mi piace senza niente  tranne gli hamburger..
> 
> ho una salsa piccante riportata dal Messico che fa spavento :mexican:


io la faccio così... mezzo spicchio d'aglio, diversi peperoncini freschi piri piri, paprica dolce, un pizzico di lime e aceto, pepe nero fresco macinato, olio d'oliva, zenzero. Frulli tutto e conservi in frigo.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)




----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


scusa scusa t'avevo scritto non guardare


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


ha parecchi megatoni di potenza


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Eh si si stanno avvelenando consapevolmente


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si si stanno avvelenando consapevolmente


Fiamma non dirmi così


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si si stanno avvelenando consapevolmente



Ovvio che si


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiamma non dirmi così


Sto scherzando  basta che non ne abusi di proteine così, poi va tutto bene


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> col pesce dovrei provare.. *la carne mi piace senza niente  tranne gli hamburger*..
> 
> ho una salsa piccante riportata dal Messico che fa spavento :mexican:


quotissimo.
Io sto crescendo con amore delle piantine di jalapeno...speriamo prendano bene


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Anche noi sabato sera grigliata con gli amici
Tra fiorentine, costine salsicce salamelle non ho idea di quanta carne abbiamo cucinato

Mio figlio piccolo in campeggio con amici ha mangiato il maialino (invidia)

E con questo mi sono giocata l'amicizia di Simy


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche noi sabato sera grigliata con gli amici
> Tra fiorentine, costine salsicce salamelle non ho idea di quanta carne abbiamo cucinato
> 
> Mio figlio piccolo in campeggio con amici ha mangiato il maialino (invidia)
> ...


oddio che spettacolo


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche noi sabato sera grigliata con gli amici
> Tra fiorentine, costine salsicce salamelle non ho idea di quanta carne abbiamo cucinato
> 
> Mio figlio piccolo in campeggio con amici ha mangiato il maialino (invidia)
> ...



diciamo che a te posso perdonare tutto... o quasi


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto scherzando  basta che non ne abusi di proteine così, poi va tutto bene


la carne la compro solo se so la provenienza, più o meno. evito supermercati..

il black angus lo prendiamo da un'azienda agricola, e il resto della carne che mangio su al paese..

tanto è uguale lo so  però io non potrei vivere senza ciccia..


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche noi sabato sera grigliata con gli amici
> Tra fiorentine, costine salsicce salamelle non ho idea di quanta carne abbiamo cucinato
> 
> Mio figlio piccolo in campeggio con amici ha mangiato *il maialino *(invidia)
> ...


arrostito allo spiedo con un po' di lardo che si fa lentamente sciogliere sopra e profumato con foglie di mirto è paradisiaco.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quotissimo.
> Io sto crescendo con amore delle piantine di jalapeno...speriamo prendano bene


bravo marito! 

ieri ho fatto le tagliatelle coi funghi galletti..

c'ho messo un'aggiuntina.. una fetta di guanciale :carneval: fatto a tocchettini :carneval: quanto sono unta..


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> arrostito allo spiedo con un po' di lardo che si fa lentamente sciogliere sopra e profumato con foglie di mirto è paradisiaco.



cmq me stai a trascurà...
cioè se non t'arreca troppo disturbo ci sarei pure io :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la carne la compro solo se so la provenienza, più o meno. evito supermercati..
> 
> il black angus lo prendiamo da un'azienda agricola, e il resto della carne che mangio su al paese..
> 
> tanto è uguale lo so  però io non potrei vivere senza ciccia..


Più che altro conta quanta ne mangi a settimana e il tipo di cottura, alla brace è buonissima ma fortemente negativa per la salute. Quindi se mangi carne alla brace ogni tanto ok, se la mangi più volte a settimana rischi nel tempo di ammalarti anche di malattie serie all'apparato digerente. Come in tutte le cose ci vuole misura  e buon senso


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro conta quanta ne mangi a settimana e il tipo di cottura, alla brace è buonissima ma fortemente negativa per la salute. Quindi se mangi carne alla brace ogni tanto ok, se la mangi più volte a settimana rischi nel tempo di ammalarti anche di malattie serie all'apparato digerente. Come in tutte le cose ci vuole misura  e buon senso


no, no la facciamo una volta ogni tanto  

che hai cucinato tu di buono nel fine settimana?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> arrostito allo spiedo con un po' di lardo che si fa lentamente sciogliere sopra e profumato con foglie di mirto è paradisiaco.


Provalo con il gelato di soia......


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq me stai a trascurà...
> cioè se non t'arreca troppo disturbo ci sarei pure io :incazzato:


mia cara moglie , ma tu sei vegetariana giusto? Come posso mandarti certe ricette?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no la facciamo una volta ogni tanto
> 
> che hai cucinato tu di buono nel fine settimana?


Ieri nulla ero invitata  Sabato spaghetti al farro con vongole


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mia cara moglie , ma tu sei vegetariana giusto? Come posso mandarti certe ricette?



:triste:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provalo con il gelato di soia......


il porcellino?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


eddai... nun fa così... stasera verdure in pastella


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eddai... nun fa così... stasera verdure in pastella



buoneee!!  mi invitate? porto il vino  un bel bianco fresco

e il gelato


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eddai... nun fa così...* stasera verdure in pastella *


:up:

boneeeeeee


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo marito!
> 
> ieri ho fatto le tagliatelle coi funghi galletti..
> 
> c'ho messo un'aggiuntina.. una fetta di guanciale :carneval: fatto a tocchettini :carneval: quanto sono unta..


ma che aggiuntina, il guanciale o la pancetta stanno benissimo, anzi ci vogliono, con i funghi! :up:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma che aggiuntina, il guanciale o la pancetta stanno benissimo, anzi ci vogliono, con i funghi! :up:


quanto sei unto!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eddai... nun fa così... stasera verdure* in pastella *


Capirai. Avessi scritto al vapore...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il porcellino?


Si. Me lo hanno servito così a una cena di lavoro  
Non sapevo nemmeno esistesse il gelato alla soia ma devo dire che l'abbinamento è strepitoso


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto sei unto!!!! :inlove:


mai pensato che questa frase potesse diventare un complimento tanto apprezzato :rofl::kiss:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Io continuo a dire che questo doveva essere un thread di supporto per le povere derelitte a dieta ferrea...


----------



## Spot (22 Giugno 2015)

....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io continuo a dire che questo doveva essere un thread di supporto per le povere derelitte a dieta ferrea...


anche io
ma non ci rispettano


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mai pensato che questa frase potesse diventare un complimento tanto apprezzato :rofl::kiss:


l'unteria è una gran cosa arty:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capirai. Avessi scritto al vapore...


Decisamente meglio in pastella.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?


Ti manderei affanculo.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?




oddio SM, nemmeno Bender credo arrivi a tanto..!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Me lo hanno servito così a una cena di lavoro
> Non sapevo nemmeno esistesse il gelato alla soia ma devo dire che l'abbinamento è strepitoso


proverò, ma rischio l'interdizione perpetua.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io
> ma non ci rispettano


Che brutta gente...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?


madonna che schifo :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buoneee!!  mi invitate? porto il vino  un bel bianco fresco
> 
> e il gelato


certo, frascati e gelato


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che brutta gente...


ora dico a perply di bannarli da questo thread


----------



## Spot (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna che schifo :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
eh no


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora dico a perply di bannarli da questo thread


:bleble:

cattiva! 

dai che domani devo andare a fare le analisi, mi metteranno a pane e acqua senza pane :up: quindi vi farò compagnia :up:


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

Sfogliattine con mela,noci e cannella....Con un bel caffè forte...E via!


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora dico a perply di bannarli da questo thread


Brava!!!
Questi manco sanno cos'è il rispetto!!! 

Mi piglio una banana...:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Questi manco sanno cos'è il rispetto!!!
> 
> Mi piglio una banana...:unhappy:


120 kcal...mica dieteticaMeglio una mela... (mo bannano pure a me )


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Questi manco sanno cos'è il rispetto!!!
> 
> Mi piglio una banana...:unhappy:


E te pareva....


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?


:unhappy:


----------



## Spot (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Sono una brutta persona.


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sono una brutta persona.


magari no; ma hai pessimi gusti


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Questi manco sanno cos'è il rispetto!!!
> 
> Mi piglio una banana...:unhappy:



io oggi mi sono portata solo due mele... se non vado a fare la spesa mi sono rimasti i limoni.
tra poco vado al bar e mi faccio fare un centrifugato


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari no; ma hai pessimi gusti


:quoto:


----------



## Spot (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> Questi manco sanno cos'è il rispetto!!!
> 
> Mi piglio una banana...:unhappy:


Beh. Ecco. Vabbè Nicka dai. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> 120 kcal...mica dieteticaMeglio una mela... (mo bannano pure a me )


Doc, ho un metabolismo basale letteralmente di cacca!!! 
Mi dica, come fare?! Manco le banane!? :unhappy:
Praticamente mi butto in un fiume e lascio che i pesci facciano di me quello che vogliono!!!  Vedi come dimagrisco!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Doc, ho un metabolismo basale letteralmente di cacca!!!
> Mi dica, come fare?! Manco le banane!? :unhappy:
> Praticamente mi butto in un fiume e lascio che i pesci facciano di me quello che vogliono!!!  Vedi come dimagrisco!! :rotfl:


Pesci,banane.....che ti è successo stamattina?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari no; ma hai pessimi gusti


:up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pesci,banane.....che ti è successo stamattina?


Mi è venuta la gola secca!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è venuta la gola secca!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io oggi mi sono portata solo due mele... se non vado a fare la spesa mi sono rimasti i limoni.
> tra poco vado al bar e mi faccio fare un centrifugato


Simy Simy guarda che belli sti centrifugati!!!
Ananas, pesca e mela!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Simy Simy guarda che belli sti centrifugati!!!
> Ananas, pesca e mela!!!


perdonate l'ignoranza, ma c'è il latte?? no vè?


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonate l'ignoranza, ma c'è il latte?? no vè?


nei centrifugati non dovrebbe esserci


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eddai... nun fa così... stasera verdure in pastella


Prova la,pastella con farina integrale e birra


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è venuta la gola secca!!!


Capisco.


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Doc, ho un metabolismo basale letteralmente di cacca!!!
> Mi dica, come fare?! Manco le banane!? :unhappy:
> Praticamente mi butto in un fiume e lascio che i pesci facciano di me quello che vogliono!!!  Vedi come dimagrisco!! :rotfl:


Dai che stavo scherzando....una bella banana grossa e soda solo bene può fare...fa bene al potassio


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Dai che stavo scherzando....una bella banana grossa e soda solo bene può fare...fa bene al potassio


Se la mangi si...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ....ma se io vi dicessi pan carrè, burro di arachidi e marshmallow?


Are you USA?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sfogliattine con mela,noci e cannella....Con un bel caffè forte...E via!


Slurp


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonate l'ignoranza, ma c'è il latte?? no vè?


No no, solo ghiaccio!!!


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la mangi si...


E che altro si potrebbe fare con una banana?Per altri scopi consiglierei i cetrioliPiù resistenti....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco.


Anche lei gola secca!? 
Quando vengo a Roma le offro un caffè!  In un posto che non abbia Estathè!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che altro si potrebbe fare con una banana?*Per altri scopi consiglierei i cetrioliPiù resistenti....:rotfl:*




Comunque è vero...ho letto che le banane possono scoppiare...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche lei gola secca!?
> Quando vengo a Roma le offro un caffè!  In un posto che non abbia Estathè!!! :carneval:


sarebbe capace di prendere la limonata :rotfl::rotfl: pur di non bere caffè


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque è vero...ho letto che le banane possono scoppiare...:rotfl:


oh zeus. 

:facepalm:

pensa che bella immagine il dopo poi.

no, rettifico, non ci voglio pensare.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sarebbe capace di prendere la limonata :rotfl::rotfl: pur di non bere caffè


Che noioso...


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

*Intermezzo musicale*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Are you USA?


[video=youtube_share;EPhWR4d3FJQ]http://youtu.be/EPhWR4d3FJQ[/video]


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh zeus.
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Mousse di banana express!!!!


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque è vero...ho letto che le banane possono scoppiare...:rotfl:


Non sia mai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (22 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;EPhWR4d3FJQ]http://youtu.be/EPhWR4d3FJQ[/video]


Ti prego Eratò no. Ho gli ormoni fragili.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

allora io ho le finestre dell'ufficio che danno su un campo da calcio della parrocchia.. stanno giocando a pallone con questa canzone a palla:

[video=youtube;Yrtpl9aDDrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrtpl9aDDrk[/video]


ora gli faccio un gavettone :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Che noioso...


Il caffè è da pjanculo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti prego Eratò no. Ho gli ormoni fragili.


A me mi fa impazzire di più questoGoditelo
[video=youtube_share;5lYpokhq_-w]http://youtu.be/5lYpokhq_-w[/video]


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sarebbe capace di prendere la limonata :rotfl::rotfl: pur di non bere caffè


Sono uno fine,the al limone con ghiaccio....


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Simy Simy guarda che belli sti centrifugati!!!
> Ananas, pesca e mela!!!



boniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

io ci metto anche un pezzetto di zenzero, che da una nota piccantina


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonate l'ignoranza, ma c'è il latte?? no vè?



no, è solo frutta e/o verdura centrifugata


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mousse di banana express!!!!


poi non ti lamentare però


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uno fine,the al limone con ghiaccio....


bevuto al palo, non dimentichiamo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, è solo frutta e/o verdura centrifugata


allora posso prenderlo anche io


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora posso prenderlo anche io


si si! 
io ho comprato la centrifuga... me li faccio anche a casa


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> poi non ti lamentare però


Qui sono tutti malpensanti!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> bevuto al palo, non dimentichiamo :rotfl::rotfl:


Sono un ometto di classe....anche se qui dentro cerco di essere il più triviale possibile...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il caffè è da pjanculo.


Io prendo caffè! 
Muto!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qui sono tutti malpensanti!!!


lo so


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io prendo caffè!
> Muto!!



io pure 
l'ho preso 10 minuti fa


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un ometto di classe....anche se *qui dentro cerco di essere il più triviale possibile.*..:rotfl:


anche io   già devo fare Miss Impiegata Perfetta tutti i giorni :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure
> l'ho preso 10 minuti fa


Il caffè, giusto?! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il caffè, giusto?! :carneval:


ovvio :mexican:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io prendo caffè!
> Muto!!


lasciamo stare  io credo di avere una dipendenza..


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lasciamo stare  io credo di avere una dipendenza..


Sto facendo la brava, ne prendo uno solo al giorno per colazione...
In realtà me lo avevano proibito per ristabilizzare un minimo l'intestino, ma se mi tolgono pure il caffè impazzisco...:unhappy:
Allora me lo hanno concesso, però appunto uno solo al giorno.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io prendo caffè!
> Muto!!


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*E si*



banshee ha detto:


> anche io   già devo fare Miss Impiegata Perfetta tutti i giorni :rotfl:


E si..pure io...devo essere inappuntabile...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto facendo la brava, ne prendo uno solo al giorno per colazione...
> In realtà me lo avevano proibito per ristabilizzare un minimo l'intestino, ma se mi tolgono pure il caffè impazzisco...:unhappy:
> Allora me lo hanno concesso, però appunto uno solo al giorno.


io sto sui 3 adesso con estrema fatica.

due la mattina e uno dopo pranzo. ma fatico eh? ora scenderei al bar a berne uno


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si..pure io...devo essere inappuntabile...:rotfl:



eh ti capisco :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Tu ridi, ma è fatica...capire di non poter parlare liberamente, capire di dosare i momenti in cui dare la mano, se prima o dopo il caffè, capire come gestire chi il caffè non lo beve, "piegarsi" sempre alle regole della vita moderna...
E' dura, è molto dura...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Eh*



banshee ha detto:


> eh ti capisco :carneval:


Magari un di questi giorno mi rompo il cazzo,butto via la cravatta,mo tolgo la giacca,salgo in auto,cazzo sul volante,una mano fuori dal finestrino,l'altro sul cambio...e via....verso l'ignoto...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu ridi, ma è fatica...capire di non poter parlare liberamente, capire di dosare i momenti in cui dare la mano, se prima o dopo il caffè, capire come gestire chi il caffè non lo beve, "piegarsi" sempre alle regole della vita moderna...
> E' dura, è molto dura...


Io di cose dure e turgide sono un esperto....ma nn amo piegarmi,pittosto mi spezzo...


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari un di questi giorno mi rompo il cazzo,butto via la cravatta,mo tolgo la giacca,salgo in auto,cazzo sul volante,una mano fuori dal finestrino,l'altro sul cambio...e via....verso l'ignoto...:rotfl::rotfl:


passa qua sotto a sclacsonarmi va, ti saluto dalla finestra col foulard....


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di cose dure e turgide sono un esperto....ma nn amo piegarmi,pittosto mi spezzo...


Io piuttosto mi reco al bar e mi faccio un caffè da sola...
Notare l'utilizzo dei verbi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

State sempre a fare gli zozzoni. Vergognatevi.

Io mio faccio circa sette caffè al giorno, ciao nicka


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> State sempre a fare gli zozzoni. Vergognatevi.
> 
> Io mio faccio circa sette caffè al giorno, ciao nicka


Sette!? :unhappy:
Io comunque nei periodi di caffeina me ne facevo comunque al massimo 4 al giorno...a 7 non avrei più dormito!! :unhappy:

Coooooooooomunque!!!
Ho notato una cosa, vediamo se chi sta veramente a dieta mad:) l'ha notata come me.
Cambiando alimentazione e facendo attività fisica regolare ho notato che il sonno mi ha sfanculata.
Non riesco a dormire più di 5/6 ore...e per me è strano visto che sono una dormigliona!
Mi hanno sfanculato anche gli ormoni, di nuovo...mi sento tanto adolescente. Brufolandia!!! 
Ma che cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io piuttosto mi reco al bar e mi faccio un caffè da sola...
> Notare l'utilizzo dei verbi.


Recare,perfetto.Sei cresciuto grazie ad oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> State sempre a fare gli zozzoni. Vergognatevi.
> 
> Io mio faccio circa sette caffè al giorno, ciao nicka



Pijanculo furiosissimo...ci avrei scommesso.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sette!? :unhappy:
> Io comunque nei periodi di caffeina me ne facevo comunque al massimo 4 al giorno...a 7 non avrei più dormito!! :unhappy:
> 
> Coooooooooomunque!!!
> ...


per me è il contrario. riposo meglio, non mi sveglio stanca e "appesantita" ... però è vero che non ho più quella "stanchezza cronica" che mi teneva incollata al letto. 

sugli ormoni no. non ho notato cambiamenti


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per me è il contrario. riposo meglio, non mi sveglio stanca e "appesantita" ... però è vero che non ho più quella "stanchezza cronica" che mi teneva incollata al letto.
> 
> sugli ormoni no. non ho notato cambiamenti


Aspetta, dormo meno, ma mi sento molto meglio anche io. Sono più riposata in quelle 5/6 ore che nelle 8 di prima.
Anche la mia migliore amica ha notato questa cosa.
Il discorso ormonale mi sa che è proprio perchè il mio problema sta lì ed è sempre stato lì. :unhappy:
Comunque domani ho un altro controllo e vediamo che mi dicono.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sette!? :unhappy:
> Io comunque nei periodi di caffeina me ne facevo comunque al massimo 4 al giorno...a 7 non avrei più dormito!! :unhappy:
> 
> Coooooooooomunque!!!
> ...



Mai avuto problemi di sonno, mai. In qualsiasi contesto o situazione.  Comunque odio dormire. 

Bevo il caffè amaro, amaro perchè ho avuto un certo tipo di input: Un dietologo ad un mio amico disse che  togliendo lo zucchero a sette caffè può rimpiazzare lo zucchero con tre panini. Io ho eliminato lo zucchero e non ho rimpiazzato nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si si!
> io ho comprato la centrifuga... me li faccio anche a casa


Anche io me li faccio a casa, anche se ora va di moda l'estrattore:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pijanculo furiosissimo...ci avrei scommesso.


Stai scambiando i termometri per il caffè.

Dlin don.. dlinnndonnn.. rispondi scemo..!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai avuto problemi di sonno, mai. In qualsiasi contesto o situazione.  Comunque odio dormire.
> 
> Bevo il caffè amaro, amaro perchè ho avuto un certo tipo di input: Un dietologo ad un mio amico disse che  togliendo lo zucchero a sette caffè può rimpiazzare lo zucchero con tre panini. Io ho eliminato lo zucchero e non ho rimpiazzato nulla.


io anche.. amaro e al vetro. sennò non ce la faccio. sempre.

lo so sono rompicojoni


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari un di questi giorno mi rompo il cazzo,butto via la cravatta,mo tolgo la giacca,salgo in auto,cazzo sul volante,una mano fuori dal finestrino,l'altro sul cambio...e via....verso l'ignoto...:rotfl::rotfl:


Che immagine intensa :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai avuto problemi di sonno, mai. In qualsiasi contesto o situazione.  Comunque odio dormire.
> 
> Bevo il caffè amaro, amaro perchè ho avuto un certo tipo di input: Un dietologo ad un mio amico disse che  togliendo lo zucchero a sette caffè può rimpiazzare lo zucchero con tre panini. Io ho eliminato lo zucchero e non ho rimpiazzato nulla.


Io ho tolto lo zucchero, in generale, non solo nel caffè.
I primi 3 giorni senza zucchero e carboidrati sono stati tremendi. Sono stata malissimo.
Adesso se qualcuno si mangia un piatto di pasta mentre sta con me non mi dà nemmeno più fastidio.
La bava alla bocca non mi viene più...
E' disintossicazione.
Il medico che mi sta seguendo ha detto che ero in dipendenza da carboidrati, ne aveva già parlato anche Simy.


----------



## Lui (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un dietologo ad un mio amico disse che togliendo lo zucchero a sette caffè può rimpiazzare lo zucchero con tre panini. Io ho eliminato lo zucchero e non ho rimpiazzato nulla.



dovresti trovere un rimpiazzo per altro ... tu.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io anche.. amaro e al vetro. sennò non ce la faccio. sempre.
> 
> lo so sono rompicojoni


eh aò son gusti, se a te piace al vetro piace al vetro. Punto.  poi se sei rompicojoni mica dipende dal vetro.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che immagine intensa :rotfl:



Ma ci credi che ci penso spesso?Mi piacerebbe...prendi e vai...e vai dove ti porta il ....visto che il volante è cosa sua...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> eh aò son gusti, se a te piace al vetro piace al vetro. Punto.  poi se sei rompicojoni mica dipende dal vetro.:rotfl::rotfl:


ecco bravo!! mi piace al vetro e la gente si scorda sistematicamente..

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io me li faccio a casa,* anche se ora va di moda l'estrattore:singleeye:*


si vabbè, ma hai visto che prezzi?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta, dormo meno, ma mi sento molto meglio anche io. *Sono più riposata in quelle 5/6 ore che nelle 8 di prima.*
> Anche la mia migliore amica ha notato questa cosa.
> Il discorso ormonale mi sa che è proprio perchè il mio problema sta lì ed è sempre stato lì. :unhappy:
> Comunque domani ho un altro controllo e vediamo che mi dicono.



Idem!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci credi che ci penso spesso?Mi piacerebbe...prendi e vai...e vai dove ti porta il ....visto che il volante è cosa sua...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Allora se parti passa anche da qui :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè, ma hai visto che prezzi?


Ma Infatti la faccina dimostra che sono sconcertata


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> dovresti trovere un rimpiazzo per altro ... tu.


Non ci provare con me, ti verrebbe piccolo come tappo, dicono.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Allora se parti passa anche da qui :rotfl:


:rotfl:Ok,ma non dipende da me,io gestisco cambio e acceleratore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ok,ma non dipende da me,io gestisco cambio e acceleratore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio :rotfl::rotfl:Sicuro ti ferma la stradale !


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem!


Credo che ognuno debba trovare la propria dieta.
Io e te facciamo due diete diverse, a me i carboidrati sono del tutto proibiti in questo momento, mentre tu della pasta o del pane la mattina puoi mangiarli.
Eppure stiamo meglio e la dieta funziona. Proprio vero che bisogna sperimentare e capire come il nostro corpo reagisce.
Io pur stando a dieta e facendo esercizio per 2 anni sono stata completamente bloccata. Solo ora, cambiando radicalmente e impuntandomi di capire, sono riuscita a smuovere un po' le acque. Mangiavo semplicemente quello che non potevo e facevo una tipologia di esercizio che in quel momento non mi serviva.
Ci vuole pazienza.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco bravo!! mi piace al vetro e la gente si scorda sistematicamente..
> 
> :carneval:


Ho come l'impressione che te lo facciano apposta. E non aggiungo altro.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che te lo facciano apposta. E non aggiungo altro.


 probabile...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno debba trovare la propria dieta.
> Io e te facciamo due diete diverse, a me i carboidrati sono del tutto proibiti in questo momento, mentre tu della pasta o del pane la mattina puoi mangiarli.
> Eppure stiamo meglio e la dieta funziona. Proprio vero che bisogna sperimentare e capire come il nostro corpo reagisce.
> Io pur stando a dieta e facendo esercizio per 2 anni sono stata completamente bloccata. Solo ora, cambiando radicalmente e impuntandomi di capire, sono riuscita a smuovere un po' le acque. Mangiavo semplicemente quello che non potevo e facevo una tipologia di esercizio che in quel momento non mi serviva.
> Ci vuole pazienza.


esatto! ognuno di noi è diverso. 

tieni presente che io essendo vegetariana (quasi vegana in realtà) ho già un'alimentazione piuttosto limitata... quindi non posso escludere totalmente i carboidrati altrimenti dovrei campare solo di legumi (e non si può fare)


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio :rotfl::rotfl:Sicuro ti ferma la stradale !


E sai quante volte mi succede in un anno?fra stradale,cc,e vigili urbani...in media sto fra le 6 e le 8 volte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! ognuno di noi è diverso.
> 
> tieni presente che io essendo vegetariana (quasi vegana in realtà) ho già un'alimentazione piuttosto limitata... quindi non posso escludere totalmente i carboidrati altrimenti dovrei campare solo di legumi (e non si può fare)


ci sono sempre le cavallette


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono sempre le cavallette


marito sei cattivo 

che te fai a pranzo?? fammi rosicare va :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! ognuno di noi è diverso.
> 
> tieni presente che io essendo vegetariana (quasi vegana in realtà) ho già un'alimentazione piuttosto limitata... quindi non posso escludere totalmente i carboidrati altrimenti dovrei campare solo di legumi *(e non si può fare*)


C'è gente che campa quasi unicamente di fave e sta BENISSIMO.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci sono sempre le cavallette



Ti odio :unhappy:

e comunque sono animali


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è gente che campa quasi unicamente di fave e sta BENISSIMO.



Certo, ma una dieta equilibrata deve essere varia e non può contenere un solo alimento.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! ognuno di noi è diverso.
> 
> tieni presente che io essendo vegetariana (quasi vegana in realtà) ho già un'alimentazione piuttosto limitata... quindi non posso escludere totalmente i carboidrati altrimenti dovrei campare solo di legumi (e non si può fare)


Infatti ci pensavo a questo lato. 
A me la carne piace, ma in effetti è una cosa che apprezzo una volta ogni tanto...adesso ne mangio inevitabilmente di più proprio perchè appunto non starei dritta.
Pensa che anche coi legumi ho dovuto mettere un momentaneo stop...:unhappy:
Sono una sfigata...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Ora capisco che qua bisognerebbe dire e dare il proprio consiglio, ma io che mangio stigghiola quarume spiedini ed arancini il mattino presto, e che la mia colazione è formata da almeno tre colazioni, per poi pranzare con pasta... e poi altra colazione pomeridiana, e poi la cena e poi durante la giornata patatine, cioccolato e qualsiasi cosa mi passa per la testa.... che ci sto a fare in questo 3d? 

Giuro che non ho esagerato, anzi. E non sono grasso, tutt'altro. La salute va bene, ogni tanto qualche esame lo faccio e va bene. E' anche vero che esami particolari non ne ho mai fatti.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora capisco che qua bisognerebbe dire e dare il proprio consiglio, ma io che mangio stigghiola quarume spiedini ed arancini il mattino presto, e che la mia colazione è formata da almeno tre colazioni, per poi pranzare con pasta... e poi altra colazione pomeridiana, e poi la cena e poi durante la giornata patatine, cioccolato e qualsiasi cosa mi passa per la testa.... che ci sto a fare in questo 3d?
> 
> Giuro che non ho esagerato, anzi. E non sono grasso, tutt'altro. La salute va bene, ogni tanto qualche esame lo faccio e va bene. E' anche vero che esami particolari non ne ho mai fatti.


che culo inverecondo...... invidia :incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Certo, ma una dieta equilibrata deve essere varia e non può contenere un solo alimento.


...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...



non ho capito...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti ci pensavo a questo lato.
> A me la carne piace, ma in effetti è una cosa che apprezzo una volta ogni tanto...adesso ne mangio inevitabilmente di più proprio perchè appunto non starei dritta.
> *Pensa che anche coi legumi ho dovuto mettere un momentaneo stop*...:unhappy:
> Sono una sfigata...



ti danno problemi?


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora capisco che qua bisognerebbe dire e dare il proprio consiglio, ma io che mangio stigghiola quarume spiedini ed arancini il mattino presto, e che la mia colazione è formata da almeno tre colazioni, per poi pranzare con pasta... e poi altra colazione pomeridiana, e poi la cena e poi durante la giornata patatine, cioccolato e qualsiasi cosa mi passa per la testa.... che ci sto a fare in questo 3d?
> 
> Giuro che non ho esagerato, anzi. E non sono grasso, tutt'altro. La salute va bene, ogni tanto qualche esame lo faccio e va bene. E' anche vero che esami particolari non ne ho mai fatti.


Mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia che mi tocca leggere!!! ArancinI?????? Cumpà!!!! 
Le stigghiole di viale della Regione Siciliana, quando stocchi a destra per entrare in città...
Dio mio, tiro giù il finestrino e respiro a pieni polmoni...
Poi muoio, ma che bontà!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora capisco che qua bisognerebbe dire e dare il proprio consiglio, ma io che mangio stigghiola quarume spiedini ed arancini il mattino presto, e che la mia colazione è formata da almeno tre colazioni, per poi pranzare con pasta... e poi altra colazione pomeridiana, e poi la cena e poi durante la giornata patatine, cioccolato e qualsiasi cosa mi passa per la testa.... che ci sto a fare in questo 3d?
> 
> Giuro che non ho esagerato, anzi. E non sono grasso, tutt'altro. La salute va bene, ogni tanto qualche esame lo faccio e va bene. E' anche vero che esami particolari non ne ho mai fatti.


Vai a cagare :incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito...


Eh, lo so.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti danno problemi?


Mi si era fottuto l'intestino, quindi mi hanno detto di evitare cibi che possono infiammare...i legumi sono di quei cibi purtroppo...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, lo so.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh intendevi quella fava


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi si era fottuto l'intestino, quindi mi hanno detto di evitare cibi che possono infiammare...i legumi sono di quei cibi purtroppo...:unhappy:



capito 
vedrai che piano piano potrai reintegrarli


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> capito
> vedrai che piano piano potrai reintegrarli


anche per me sono deleteri  e peccato perchè li adoro... legumi, pomodoro, melanzane, latticini..

domani vedrò...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che culo inverecondo...... invidia :incazzato:


60kg





Nicka ha detto:


> Mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiia che mi tocca leggere!!! ArancinI?????? Cumpà!!!!
> Le stigghiole di viale della Regione Siciliana, quando stocchi a destra per entrare in città...
> Dio mio, tiro giù il finestrino e respiro a pieni polmoni...
> Poi muoio, ma che bontà!


Un paradiso in terra, lo so. 



Simy ha detto:


> Vai a cagare :incazzato:


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche per me sono deleteri  e peccato perchè li adoro... legumi, pomodoro, melanzane, latticini..
> 
> domani vedrò...



io latte e latticini ormai non li mango da tempo... mi capita raramente di mangiarne e quando lo faccio mi sembra di aver ingerito un intero bisonte comprese le corna e gli zoccoli


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh intendevi quella fava


Dormi dormi.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche per me sono deleteri  e peccato perchè li adoro... legumi, pomodoro, melanzane, latticini..
> 
> domani vedrò...


Che analisi devi fare?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dormi dormi.


veramente è un thread dove si parla di cibo e diete... 
uffa. 
mi cazzi sempre


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che analisi devi fare?


sangue tutte.. per vedere il colesterolo ed il ferro..

poi devo rifare le intolleranze :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sangue tutte.. per vedere il colesterolo ed il ferro..
> 
> poi devo rifare le intolleranze :unhappy:


Io ho il ferro sotto i piedi causa microemorragia continua per un anno, il colesterolo è sceso in ranghi di norma, prima era borderline.
Domani mi diranno come è andata la curva glicemica (che brutta cosa!!!) e cosa dice lo screening per la celiachia.
Da buttare nel fiume e dare da mangiare ai pesci davvero! Ma mi sa che manco loro mi si pigliano!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è un thread dove si parla di cibo e diete...
> uffa.
> mi cazzi sempre


E ti cazzio sì, che qua ci sono state pagine e pagine di cazzi in culo e qualt'altro, non so se notasti.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sangue tutte.. per vedere il colesterolo ed il ferro..
> 
> poi devo rifare le intolleranze :unhappy:


le intolleranze alimentari sono sempre una seccatura.

troppo ferro o troppo poco?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ti cazzio sì, che qua ci sono state pagine e pagine di cazzi in culo e qualt'altro, non so se notasti.



si ho notato... so' ragazzi che voi fà


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sangue tutte.. per vedere il colesterolo ed il ferro..
> 
> poi devo rifare le intolleranze :unhappy:





Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho il ferro sotto i piedi causa microemorragia continua per un anno, il colesterolo è sceso in ranghi di norma, prima era borderline.
> Domani mi diranno come è andata la curva glicemica (che brutta cosa!!!) e cosa dice lo screening per la celiachia.
> Da buttare nel fiume e dare da mangiare ai pesci davvero! Ma mi sa che manco loro mi si pigliano!!


dai su 
che saranno perfette


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su
> che saranno perfette


Tu non hai idea di quanto io sia stata male e di quanto stia bene da un mese a questa parte...
Quando mi chiedono "come stai?" e mi viene da rispondere finalmente "bene" mi sembra tanto strano...
E dire che negli anni ne ho passate di cose, anche più gravi, ma 2 anni così che brutta cosa...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> si ho notato... so' ragazzi che voi fà


Zia simy...quanto sei pudica....


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea di quanto io sia stata male e di quanto stia bene da un mese a questa parte...
> Quando mi chiedono "come stai?" e mi viene da rispondere finalmente "bene" mi sembra tanto strano...
> E dire che negli anni ne ho passate di cose, anche più gravi, ma 2 anni così che brutta cosa...


dai su,chè va tutto bene.   6 quasi pronta per un periodo di addestramento a Parris Island


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai su,chè va tutto bene.   6 quasi pronta per un periodo di addestramento a Parris Island


Eh...quasi eh!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! ognuno di noi è diverso.
> 
> tieni presente che io essendo vegetariana (quasi vegana in realtà) ho già un'alimentazione piuttosto limitata... quindi non posso escludere totalmente i carboidrati altrimenti dovrei campare solo di legumi (e non si può fare)


ma uova e latte niente?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zia simy...quanto sei pudica....


io non sono pudica per niente :d
ma questo doveva essere un 3d serio


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma uova e latte niente?


uova si, latte no


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> uova si, latte no


quindi i frittatoni di zucchine o di cipolle non sono vietati


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi i frittatoni di zucchine o di cipolle non sono vietati


io per la frittata di cipolle potrei uccidere


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi i frittatoni di zucchine o di cipolle non sono vietati


Magari pure il rutto libero.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io per la frittata di cipolle potrei uccidere


seconda cosa che devi farmi quando mi auto invito a cena...!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> seconda cosa che devi farmi quando mi auto invito a cena...!


va bene...
certo che dopo cacio e pepe e frittata con le cipolle 
una cenetta leggera


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io per la frittata di cipolle potrei uccidere


frittatone cipolle e pepe, e birra gelata


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari pure il rutto libero.


ovvio!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> frittatone cipolle e pepe, e birra gelata



vabbè m'hai fatto veni voglia.. stasera frittata con le cipolle


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè m'hai fatto veni voglia.. stasera frittata con le cipolle


ahahahahahah come so tentare le donne io, nessuno...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> frittatone cipolle e pepe, e birra gelata


Io e te in fatto di cibo abbiamo decisamente gli stessi gusti


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah come so tentare le donne io, nessuno...


non a caso io ti amo


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> seconda cosa che devi farmi quando mi auto invito a cena...!





Simy ha detto:


> va bene...
> certo che dopo cacio e pepe e frittata con le cipolle
> una cenetta leggera


una corsetta andata e ritorno fino a Civitavecchia e si smaltisce tutto


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> va bene...
> certo che dopo cacio e pepe e frittata con le cipolle
> una cenetta leggera


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

porto il gelato.. tu gusti frutta? io - manco a dirlo - solo creme...


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> una corsetta andata e ritorno fino a Civitavecchia e si smaltisce tutto


macchè, du ganci al sacco e ciaone proprio :rotfl: ce porto pure simy :mexican:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> porto il gelato.. tu gusti frutta? io - manco a dirlo - solo creme...


tanto per darci il colpo di grazia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> macchè, du ganci al sacco e ciaone proprio :rotfl: *ce porto pure simy :mexican:*



Oh yes 

me devo sfogà


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tanto per darci il colpo di grazia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che donne! Nob, siamo proprio fortunati! :up::up::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e te in fatto di cibo abbiamo decisamente gli stessi gusti


ho notato!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non a caso io ti amo


come ogni buon matrimonio, il nostro è basato sull'amore


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> come ogni buon matrimonio, il nostro è basato sull'amore


Mia moglie latita....:rotfl:me devo preoccupà?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come ogni buon matrimonio, il nostro è basato sull'amore


due cuori e una capanna :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che donne! Nob, siamo proprio fortunati! :up::up::mexican:


se famo le vacanze in quattro? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia moglie latita....:rotfl:me devo preoccupà?:rotfl:


oscu'... io le starei un attimo appresso, hai visto mai


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> due cuori e una capanna :carneval:


ma anche in superattico non sarebbe male :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se famo le vacanze in quattro? :carneval:


un bel posticino in terra tua...:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> oscu'... io le starei un attimo appresso, hai visto mai


Ecco,ce stavo a pensà....!Perchè poi io passo per quello stronzo....e questa me sparisce le ore intere... :rotfl:vado a cercarla....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia moglie latita....:rotfl:me devo preoccupà?:rotfl:


Ma come latito ? andiamo a divertirci va


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,ce stavo a pensà....!Perchè poi io passo per quello stronzo....e questa me sparisce le ore intere... :rotfl:vado a cercarla....


Chi cerca trova ... Di solito


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come latito ? andiamo a divertirci va


Ok ho voglia di ridere...dove mi porti?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se famo le vacanze in quattro? :carneval:


sai che magnate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Oh yes
> 
> me devo sfogà


ah guarda lì ti sfoghi proprio. 

poi con l'insegnante che ho io.. che per insegnarti a dare i diretti ti dice "pensa a una persona che te sta sur (R rafforzativo di Oscuro) cazzo".:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che donne! Nob, siamo proprio fortunati! :up::up::mexican:



maritoooooooooooooooooo :abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah guarda lì ti sfoghi proprio.
> 
> poi con l'insegnante che ho io.. che per insegnarti a dare i diretti ti dice "pensa a una persona che te sta sur (R rafforzativo di Oscuro) cazzo".:rotfl::rotfl:




solo che la tua palestra mi sta un po' fuori mano


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che magnate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io mangio,ma non amo magnà....ed è una fortuna.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ho voglia di ridere...dove mi porti?


sapessi


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> solo che la tua palestra mi sta un po' fuori mano


eh quello sì  sennò davvero andavamo a fare a botte insieme :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mangio,ma non amo magnà....ed è una fortuna.....


non bevi caffè, non ami magnà.. ma sei sicuro di non esse di vicenza, invece che napoletano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SCHERZO CLAUDIO SCHERZO :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sapessi


Milano marittima?:rotfl:sapessi?,me devo preoccupà?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Milano marittima?:rotfl:sapessi?,me devo preoccupà?


ti faccio correre un po' di adrenalina prima e dopo :


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> non bevi caffè, non ami magnà.. ma sei sicuro di non esse di vicenza, invece che napoletano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> SCHERZO CLAUDIO SCHERZO :carneval:


Eh certo non suono manco er mandolino no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non metto nino d'angelo a palla in macchina,non ho il poster di amrio merola a casa,e nn giro con la foto di maradona in macchina...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non bevi caffè, non ami magnà.. *ma sei sicuro di non esse di vicenza, invece che napoletano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *
> SCHERZO CLAUDIO SCHERZO :carneval:


porca puttana


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Siiii*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti faccio correre un po' di adrenalina prima e dopo :


Non ho capito nulla...ma va bene...non è che mi fai buttar dar ponte de terni no?:rotfl::rotfl:adrenalina....:rotfl:ma na vita normale no?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo non suono manco er mandolino no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non metto nino d'angelo a palla in macchina,non ho il poster di amrio merola a casa,e nn giro con la foto di maradona in macchina...:rotfl::rotfl:


no? peccato saresti carino col mandolino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te ce vedo...

ma non c'avevi Ornella Vanoni pure te?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no? peccato saresti carino col mandolino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te ce vedo...
> 
> ma non c'avevi Ornella Vanoni pure te?


E si...come no,pure il mandolino....:rotflrnella vanoni io?me confondi con un altro...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...come no,pure il mandolino....:rotflrnella vanoni io?me confondi con un altro...:rotfl:


infatti nte ce vedo per niente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si può essere....faccio confusione


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo non suono manco er mandolino no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non metto nino d'angelo a palla in macchina,non ho il poster di amrio merola a casa,e nn giro con la foto di maradona in macchina...:rotfl::rotfl:


Sei un napoletano anomalo :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Oh yes
> 
> me devo sfogà





banshee ha detto:


> macchè, du ganci al sacco e ciaone proprio :rotfl: ce porto pure simy :mexican:


vi vorrei fin vedere


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho capito nulla...ma va bene...non è che mi fai buttar dar ponte de terni no?:rotfl::rotfl:adrenalina....:rotfl:ma na vita normale no?:rotfl:


no, una vita normale no :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> infatti nte ce vedo per niente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> si può essere....faccio confusione


E dimmi...er violino?la fanfara?il tamburo?il ciufolo a pelle?:rotfl:che mi vedi suonare?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un napoletano anomalo :rotfl:


Io sono anomalo e basta.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh quello sì  sennò davvero andavamo a fare a botte insieme :carneval:


già


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Dai*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, una vita normale no :rotfl:


Un cinemino,un film d'amore,poi una passeggiata,un gelato, per me limone e fragola,e poi ti riaccompagno a casa a 60 kmh...no?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> già


si può sempre fare eh? :diavoletto: invece del sacco utilizziamo individui antipatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mangio,ma non amo magnà....ed è una fortuna.....


si, è una fortuna... io invece amo proprio mangiare, meno male che brucio con la corsa...


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi vorrei fin vedere


perchè?  guarda che io sono forte...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cinemino,un film d'amore,poi una passeggiata,un gelato, per me limone e fragola,e poi ti riaccompagno a casa a 60 kmh...no?


Madonna santa che tristezza .....:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si può sempre fare eh? :diavoletto: invece del sacco utilizziamo individui antipatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cinemino,un film d'amore,poi una passeggiata,un gelato, per me limone e fragola,e poi ti riaccompagno a casa a 60 kmh...no?


che tristezza...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, una vita normale no :rotfl:


Fiammetta,ho bisogno di normalità,basta sta vita elettrica,cambio professione,voglio fare il postino,me vendo la macchina mi compro na bella fiat uno 45 es,poi voglio iscrivermi ad un centro anziani e giocare a bocce nel mio tempo libero,e tu vieni a fare il tifo per me,lascio il mondo del calcio,basta partite di pallone,anche quelle  alla tv,voglio vedermi solo maria de filippi la sera ,basta sesso,voglio diventare un uomo virtuoso....:up: 

Passeggiate in montagna,ruscelli,il vento che mi sfiora i capelli,nessun rumore di sottofondo,solo orizzonti aperti,cieli limpidi,aria pura,fresca...!Io cambio vita...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna santa che tristezza .....:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> che tristezza...


Pure tu?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta,ho bisogno di normalità,basta sta vita elettrica,cambio professione,voglio fare il postino,me vendo la macchina mi compro na bella fiat uno 45 es,poi voglio iscrivermi ad un centro anziani e giocare a bocce nel mio tempo libero,e tu vieni a fare il tifo per me,lascio il mondo del calcio,basta partite di pallone,anche quelle  alla tv,voglio vedermi solo maria de filippi la sera ,basta sesso,voglio diventare un uomo virtuoso....:up:
> 
> Passeggiate in montagna,ruscelli,il vento che mi sfiora i capelli,nessun rumore di sottofondo,solo orizzonti aperti,cieli limpidi,aria pura,fresca...!Io cambio vita...


Ma sta conversione proprio ora :rotfl:?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu?


Se esco con te mi aspetto un programmino leggermente diverso


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


>


Ecco mettiti gli occhialetti da  sole e seguimi ...


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

sarà pure una tristezza ma quante donne ci metterebbero la firma? Cinema, passeggiata, gelato con un bell'uomo come oscuro... e invece no, tappate col gatto a casa, nessuno che le chiama, bruno vespa in tv, la tisana solitaria, la termocoperta d'inverno per scaldarsi il letto...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarà pure una tristezza *ma quante donne ci metterebbero la firma? *Cinema, passeggiata, gelato con un bell'uomo come oscuro... e invece no, tappate col gatto a casa, nessuno che le chiama, bruno vespa in tv, la tisana solitaria, la termocoperta d'inverno per scaldarsi il letto...


io
ma non con lui


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ammazza*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sta conversione proprio ora :rotfl:?


Ammazza...dovresti essere ORGOGLIOSA.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io
> ma non con lui


 oscu' nun te vojono :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarà pure una tristezza ma quante donne ci metterebbero la firma? Cinema, passeggiata, gelato con un bell'uomo come oscuro... e invece no, tappate col gatto a casa, nessuno che le chiama, bruno vespa in tv, la tisana solitaria, la termocoperta d'inverno per scaldarsi il letto...


.........marò Nob che tristezza... :unhappy::unhappy:

un quadro desolante!!

oh se dovessi mai finire così vi autorizzo a investirmi con un caterpillar quando esco per andare a dare da mangiare ai gatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarà pure una tristezza ma quante donne ci metterebbero la firma? Cinema, passeggiata, gelato con un bell'uomo come oscuro... e invece no, tappate col gatto a casa, nessuno che le chiama, bruno vespa in tv, la tisana solitaria, la termocoperta d'inverno per scaldarsi il letto...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Se esco con te mi aspetto un programmino leggermente diverso


Cosa pensi che io possa offrire di diverso?sono addolorato,faccio molta fatica a superare la mia timidezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza...dovresti essere ORGOGLIOSA.


Maremma se faccio sto effetti agli uomini vado in clausura :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta,ho bisogno di normalità,basta sta vita elettrica,cambio professione,voglio fare il postino,me vendo la macchina mi compro na bella *fiat uno 45 es*,poi voglio iscrivermi ad un centro anziani e giocare a bocce nel mio tempo libero,e tu vieni a fare il tifo per me,lascio il mondo del calcio,basta partite di pallone,anche quelle  alla tv,voglio vedermi solo maria de filippi la sera ,basta sesso,voglio diventare un uomo virtuoso....:up:
> 
> Passeggiate in montagna,ruscelli,il vento che mi sfiora i capelli,nessun rumore di sottofondo,solo orizzonti aperti,cieli limpidi,aria pura,fresca...!Io cambio vita...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .......*..marò Nob che tristezza.*.. :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> un quadro desolante!!
> 
> oh se dovessi mai finire così vi autorizzo a investirmi con un caterpillar quando esco per andare a dare da mangiare ai gatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho calcato un pelo la mano


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu?


e c'hanno ragione


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> oscu' nun te vojono :rotfl:


CI SONO RIMASTO DI MERDA.Assurdo,invece di aprrezzare la mia galanteria,il mio provare ad essere romatico,dolce,puro,cristallino,sono basito.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarà pure una tristezza ma quante donne ci metterebbero la firma? Cinema, passeggiata, gelato con un bell'uomo come oscuro... e invece no, tappate col gatto a casa, nessuno che le chiama, bruno vespa in tv, la tisana solitaria, la termocoperta d'inverno per scaldarsi il letto...


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e c'hanno ragione


Pureeee te?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oscu' nun te vojono :rotfl:


NO no non hai capito
Lo vogliamo ma non tutto pucci pucci


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pureeee te?


eh si eh


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa pensi che io possa offrire di diverso?sono addolorato,faccio molta fatica a superare la mia timidezza...



ma vai a cagare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



con immutato affetto


Sono specializzata in finti timidi.......nè è pieno il forum


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> .........marò Nob che tristezza... :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> un quadro desolante!!
> 
> oh se dovessi mai finire così vi autorizzo a investirmi con un caterpillar quando esco per andare a dare da mangiare ai gatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non vi sta mai bene nulla,questa è la verità.Sono disarmato.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI SONO RIMASTO DI MERDA.Assurdo,invece di aprrezzare la mia galanteria,il mio provare ad essere romatico,dolce,puro,cristallino,sono basito.


te preferivano com'eri prima, me sa


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO no non hai capito
> Lo vogliamo ma non tutto pucci pucci


ecco appunto


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verde


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> NO no non hai capito
> Lo vogliamo ma non tutto pucci pucci


Farfalla,ma arriva un momento nella vita,che uno capisce i veri valori?
la dissolutezza che valore è?coin molto garbo sarò ben felice di incontrarti e di portarti a prendere un the caldo..converseremo,parleremo,insomma ti farò una baciamano da sturbo....e poi addio....


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vi sta mai bene nulla,questa è la verità.Sono disarmato.


io non ho detto niente  solo che se finisco come descrive Nob se per favore mi investite... va bene anche con la Fiat Uno eh?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,ma arriva un momento nella vita,che uno capisce i veri valori?
> la dissolutezza che valore è?coin molto garbo sarò ben felice di incontrarti e di portarti a prendere un the caldo..converseremo,parleremo,insomma ti farò una baciamano da sturbo....e poi addio....


Scusa ma il momento nella vita non poteva aspettare ancora un po' ad arrivare
Si facesse i cazzi suoi ancora per un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non ho detto niente  solo che se finisco come descrive Nob se per favore mi investite... va bene anche con la Fiat Uno eh?


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè arrecare alla mia persona un apprezzamento così ingiusto?perchè insultare la mia bontà,perchè non credere al mio intimo profondo senso di cambiamento?ho bisogno di cambiare vita....


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non ho detto niente  *solo che se finisco come descrive Nob se per favore mi investite... va bene anche con la Fiat Uno eh? *


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cioè questi de 13 anni stanno qua sotto co OH MARIA SALVADOR PICCOLO SPAZIO PUBBLICITAAAA' da stamattina.

OT ma sto svalvolando :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Da te poi,mi aspettavo tutt'altro entusiasmo....


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè questi de 13 anni stanno qua sotto co OH MARIA SALVADOR PICCOLO SPAZIO PUBBLICITAAAA' da stamattina.
> 
> OT ma sto svalvolando :unhappy:


Io Ax lo amo immensamente, ma a volte fa delle robe sceme...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Scusa*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma il momento nella vita non poteva aspettare ancora un po' ad arrivare
> Si facesse i cazzi suoi ancora per un po'


Ma scusa cosa ti aspetteresti?dai vediamo se le tue aspettative incontrano il mio gradimento di vita....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da te poi,mi aspettavo tutt'altro entusiasmo....


Ma mica son nonna !!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io Ax lo amo immensamente, ma a volte fa delle robe sceme...


no anche io, ma non è male eh? solo che da stamattina :unhappy: questi 3 canzoni c'hanno: questa, El mismo sol e quell'altro Guè Pequeno... cioè :sonar:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè questi de 13 anni stanno qua sotto co OH MARIA SALVADOR PICCOLO SPAZIO PUBBLICITAAAA' da stamattina.
> 
> OT ma sto svalvolando :unhappy:


eeeehhhhhhh????


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma mica son nonna !!!!


Ok,ma un uomo che si pone così elegantemente dovrebbe fare centro nella tua mente,distinto,per bene,compito,posato...e neanche io sono nonno...ma roba da non credere...


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eeeehhhhhhh????



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l: questa Nob:

[video=youtube;Yrtpl9aDDrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrtpl9aDDrk[/video]

OH MARIA SALVADOR, TE QUIERO MI AMOOOOR....

MA NON E' VERDE SOLO L'INVIDIA - CHE RODE LA SOCIETA' - E' VERDE PURE UNA FOGLIA CHE VIBRA - PICCOLO SPAZIO PUBBLICITAAAAA'

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:me la sono imparata calcola.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa cosa ti aspetteresti?dai vediamo se le tue aspettative incontrano il mio gradimento di vita....


Sono anni che mi chiami belle chiappe, fai proposte sull'apparecchiarmi il culo ecc ecc
Io so che tu sai ecc ecc
E poi passeggiata, gelato e mi riaccompagni a casa?
Autostima sotto i tacchi praticamente


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono anni che mi chiami belle chiappe, fai proposte sull'apparecchiarmi il culo ecc ecc
> Io so che tu sai ecc ecc
> E poi passeggiata, gelato e mi riaccompagni a casa?
> Autostima sotto i tacchi praticamente


Ma te credo!!!! Ma che brutta fine!!!!
Io mi offenderei pure un po'!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te credo!!!! Ma che brutta fine!!!!
> Io mi offenderei pure un po'!!


Infatti:blank:


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l: questa Nob:
> 
> [video=youtube;Yrtpl9aDDrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrtpl9aDDrk[/video]
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che cagata è??? :unhappy: l'unico rapper italiano che rispetto è Frankie Hi nrg...


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che cagata è??? :unhappy: l'unico rapper italiano che rispetto è Frankie Hi nrg...


Vabbè dai...Ax ha fatto qualcosina, comunque ha smosso un po' il mercato...
Frankie è un po' di nicchia, ma non male...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sono anni che mi chiami belle chiappe, fai proposte sull'apparecchiarmi il culo ecc ecc
> Io so che tu sai ecc ecc
> E poi passeggiata, gelato e mi riaccompagni a casa?
> Autostima sotto i tacchi praticamente


Ma io non discuto certo l'avvenenza del tuo fondoschiena,ci mancherebbe,ma IL RISPETTO?ma che uomo è un uomo che nn rispetta la donna con la quale esce?ma dov'è la poesia?il corteggiamento?la galanteria?uno sguardo furtivo,una passeggiata amicale,sono costernato da questi approcci mordi e fuggi.Io devo sapere quale culo frequento...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono anni che mi chiami belle chiappe, fai proposte sull'apparecchiarmi il culo ecc ecc
> Io so che tu sai ecc ecc
> E poi passeggiata, gelato e mi riaccompagni a casa?
> Autostima sotto i tacchi praticamente


Ma più che autostima sotto i tacchi... chiacchiere e distintivo è un complimento.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che cagata è??? :unhappy: l'unico rapper italiano che rispetto è Frankie Hi nrg...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no Ax non è male, solo che ragazzini 13enni festanti che cantano sto ritornello da tipo le 11 di stamattina :mexican: sono un po' svalvolata


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma più che autostima sotto i tacchi... *chiacchiere e distintivo è un complimento*.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io non discuto certo l'avvenenza del tuo fondoschiena,ci mancherebbe,ma IL RISPETTO?ma che uomo è un uomo che nn rispetta la donna con la quale esce?ma dov'è la poesia?il corteggiamento?la galanteria?uno sguardo furtivo,una passeggiata amicale,sono costernato da questi approcci mordi e fuggi.Io devo sapere quale culo frequento...


La vera poesia sta nel come ti appropri di un culo...quale modo usi, che ogni culo ha il suo approccio dedicato.
Pensavo che questo tu lo sapessi però!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *ma no Ax non è male*, solo che ragazzini 13enni festanti che cantano sto ritornello da tipo le 11 di stamattina :mexican: sono un po' svalvolata


fa cagare :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma un uomo che si pone così elegantemente dovrebbe fare centro nella tua mente,distinto,per bene,compito,posato...e neanche io sono nonno...ma roba da non credere...


tu hai un'idea distorta di me Marito !!!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma no Ax non è male, solo che ragazzini 13enni festanti che cantano sto ritornello da tipo le 11 di stamattina :mexican: sono un po' svalvolata


Io poi da quando ho fatto "The Voice" Ax lo apprezzo ancora di più...pare uno scemo, ma non lo è per niente!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io poi da quando ho fatto "The Voice" Ax lo apprezzo ancora di più...pare uno scemo, ma non lo è per niente!


l'unico programma che guardo in TV...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu hai un'idea distorta di me Marito !!!!


Cara moglie,chiediti come mai....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> La vera poesia sta nel come ti appropri di un culo...quale modo usi, che ogni culo ha il suo approccio dedicato.
> Pensavo che questo tu lo sapessi però!


Io sono un uomo sposato,basta culi,chiappe,sfinteri,non ne passo più.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un uomo sposato,basta culi,chiappe,sfinteri,non ne passo più.


Ok, ma un gelatino al limone è proprio tristo dai!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma un gelatino al limone è proprio tristo dai!!!


su questo concordo. almeno cioccolato fondente e pistacchio, dai. essù.


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma un gelatino al limone è proprio tristo dai!!!


cioccolata e pistacchio, almeno


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

ossignore, abbiamo scritto in contemporanea la stessa cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara moglie,chiediti come mai....


Non rigirare la frittata


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma un gelatino al limone è proprio tristo dai!!!


Ma me piace quello,me devo pija er gelato che piace a lei?e non solo che non  chiedo più il culo...pure il gelato che nn mi piace?ma che volete da un uomo voi donne?cosa?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ossignore, abbiamo scritto in contemporanea la stessa cosa


no vabbè, ragazzi QUESTO E' AMORE.

fine della discussione.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non rigirare la frittata


Cara moglie...allora so scemo?


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no vabbè, ragazzi QUESTO E' AMORE.
> 
> fine della discussione.


:inlove::inlove:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove:


cioccolato fondente io però...  più scuro è e più mi piace ( IL CIOCCOLATO :carneval


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo concordo. almeno cioccolato fondente e pistacchio, dai. essù.





ivanl ha detto:


> cioccolata e pistacchio, almeno


Amatevi figlioli!!!! 

Concordo sul fondente, ma il pistacchio a me non piace!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amatevi figlioli!!!!
> 
> Concordo sul fondente, ma il pistacchio a me non piace!!


devo soltanto avere un'ultima conferma...

marito, a musica come stiamo messi? :rock:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo concordo. almeno cioccolato fondente e pistacchio, dai. essù.





ivanl ha detto:


> cioccolata e pistacchio, almeno


no, vabbè


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma me piace quello,me devo pija er gelato che piace a lei?e non solo che non  chiedo più il culo...pure il gelato che nn mi piace?ma che volete da un uomo voi donne?cosa?


Ma tu ti puoi pigliare il gelato che vuoi, dico solo che se a me offri un gelato al limone ci rimango secca!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amatevi figlioli!!!!
> 
> Concordo sul fondente, ma il pistacchio a me non piace!!


io adoro il pistacchio


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Amatevi figlioli!!!!
> 
> Concordo sul fondente, ma il pistacchio a me non piace!!


nemmeno a me:bleah:


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> devo soltanto avere un'ultima conferma...
> 
> marito, a musica come stiamo messi? :rock:


amabilmente indifferente. Non la sento quasi mai...
ho una vasta cultura sugli anni '60, pero'...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara moglie...allora so scemo?


ma no, sei confuso semmai :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu ti puoi pigliare il gelato che vuoi, dico solo che se a me offri un gelato al limone ci rimango secca!!


Ma io ti offro il gelato,poi prendilo come vuoi...me state a fa passà per FURIO...:rotfl:colpa de fiammetta....!
Invece di apprezzare un uomo come  me....risoluto,senza vizi,basta sesso,serio e composto.Sono costernato.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io adoro il pistacchio


Il mio moroso lo adora...
Ecco come mi vuole bene lui, sa che non posso mangiare il gelato e allora lui se lo prende al pistacchio...
E' amore...


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioccolato fondente io però...  più scuro è e più mi piace ( IL CIOCCOLATO :carneval


come al solito voi donne siete piu' precise, come sui colori..per me e' tutto "cioccolato"


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma no, sei confuso semmai :rotfl:


Ah,a 43 anni so confuso....:rotfl:io sarei confuso...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ti offro il gelato,poi prendilo come vuoi...me state a fa passà per FURIO...:rotfl:colpa de fiammetta....!
> Invece di apprezzare un uomo come  me....risoluto,senza vizi,basta sesso,serio e composto.Sono costernato.


Non ce la faccio più...non ce la faccio più!!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> amabilmente indifferente. Non la sento quasi mai...
> ho una vasta cultura sugli anni '60, pero'...


ah ecco invece io senza musica potrei morire. la sento sempre. o in cuffia o stereo.

tranquillo marito, ti farò appassionare ai Maiden :carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso lo adora...
> Ecco come mi vuole bene lui, sa che non posso mangiare il gelato e allora lui se lo prende al pistacchio...
> E' amore...



apprezza l'impegno :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, vabbè


dai hai visto? che fissa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> apprezza l'impegno :rotfl:


Ah sì sì...
Anche la pizza...se la piglia con le melanzane che io aborro...

Io mi sento presa per il culo!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai hai visto? che fissa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono sconvolta


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sì sì...
> Anche la pizza...se la piglia con le melanzane che io aborro...
> 
> *Io mi sento presa per il culo*!



e hai ragione

ps. io adoro pure le melanzane :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ti offro il gelato,poi prendilo come vuoi...me state a fa passà per FURIO...:rotfl:colpa de fiammetta....!
> Invece di apprezzare un uomo come  me....risoluto,senza vizi,basta sesso,serio e composto.Sono costernato.


FURIO !!!! Aagggghhhhh


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e hai ragione
> 
> ps. io adoro pure le melanzane :rotfl:


Eh no, io non ce la faccio...mi viene la nausea solo a pensarci...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> FURIO !!!! Aagggghhhhh


Sarai la mia magda...!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai la mia magda...!


Che finaccia :unhappy: me devo pure ammazza !!!! Mondo cane :rotfl:Che poi già io nome Magda mi fa rabbrividire


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che finaccia :unhappy: me devo pure ammazza !!!! Mondo cane :rotfl:Che poi già io nome Magda mi fa rabbrividire


...guarda Fiamma che Magda è quella che scappa col bonazzo alla fine  quella che s'ammazza è Fosca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...guarda Fiamma che Magda è quella che scappa col bonazzo alla fine  quella che s'ammazza è Fosca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah è vero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Ecco*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah è vero :rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco questa sei tu.:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...guarda Fiamma che Magda è quella che scappa col bonazzo alla fine  quella che s'ammazza è Fosca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma te?:rotfl:te devo scajia buck?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco questa sei tu.:up:


Si so un po distratta


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...guarda Fiamma che Magda è quella che scappa col bonazzo alla fine  quella che s'ammazza è Fosca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



INFATTI
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma te?:rotfl:te devo scajia buck?:rotfl:


io ho solo precisato :ar: sono precisa lo sai


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> INFATTI
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si so un po distratta


Si,oggi trasecolo anche io....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho solo precisato :ar: sono precisa lo sai


Pure cornuto....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,oggi trasecolo anche io....


Mi dovrai supportare ...maritino :carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure cornuto....:rotfl:


Furio esci da questo corpo apa:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dovrai supportare ...maritino :carneval:


Sopportare o supportare?perchè in entrambi i casi...mi devo riprendere da un pomeriggio difficile...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Furio esci da questo corpo apa:


Tu dovresti apprezzare....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti apprezzare....:rotfl:



ma anche no, tu mi sottovaluti... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sopportare o supportare?perchè in entrambi i casi...mi devo riprendere da un pomeriggio difficile...


Se poi riesci a sopportarmi... Sei l'uomo ideale


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Furio esci da questo corpo apa:


Ma che gli è successo ?! :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sopportare o supportare?perchè in entrambi i casi...mi devo riprendere da un pomeriggio difficile...


Pure io pomeriggio difficile...

Che stranezza sta giornata.
Ho sognato cose zozzissime con uno che è di diritto tra i miei sogni erotici.
Ho sentito una persona amica stamattina e mi sono fatta troppe risate.
Ho visto una persona nel pomeriggio che di risate me ne ha fatte fare meno.

Non vedo l'ora di andare a letto, magari riprendo a fare sogni zozzi, che è meglio!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che gli è successo ?! :singleeye::mexican:


Scioccato....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Pure io pomeriggio difficile...
> 
> Che stranezza sta giornata.
> Ho sognato cose zozzissime con uno che è di diritto tra i miei sogni erotici.
> ...


Io ho smesso...!


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho smesso...!


Di fare sogni zozzi?!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure io pomeriggio difficile...
> 
> Che stranezza sta giornata.
> Ho sognato cose zozzissime con uno che è di diritto tra i miei sogni erotici.
> ...


io pure ultimamente faccio sogni zozzi... che vorrà dire? colpa della dieta?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure ultimamente faccio sogni zozzi... che vorrà dire? colpa della dieta?


Della penuria di fava, è evidente. Fai sogni zozzi ma non capisci le battute, dimmi tu.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure ultimamente faccio sogni zozzi... che vorrà dire? colpa della dieta?


Guarda, quello di stanotte meritava sul serio...vacca miseria!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Della penuria di fava, è evidente*. Fai sogni zozzi ma non capisci le battute, dimmi tu.


:triste:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, quello di stanotte meritava sul serio...vacca miseria!!



 rendilo reale


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Vogliamo i racconti dei sogni zozzi....!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhah!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhah!



non è divertente ridere delle disgrazie altrui iange:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> rendilo reale


Essu!!! Questa è istigazione!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è divertente ridere delle disgrazie altrui iange:


Rendilo reale!


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vogliamo i racconti dei sogni zozzi....!


Al massimo metto al corrente il diretto interessato...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Di fare sogni zozzi?!


Si.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rendilo reale!



magari lo è stato e ora non lo è più


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.


Sono divertenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> magari lo è stato e ora non lo è più


Se è l'ex storico ti do una testata.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono divertenti...


una cifra


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se è l'ex storico ti do una testata.


no no... non è lui. me la darei da sola la testata...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scioccato....


Ti stiamo perdendo ....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al massimo metto al corrente il diretto interessato...


E  menomale che parlavi d'istigazione alla Simy. Tu cerchi la mezza scusa. :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E  menomale che parlavi d'istigazione alla Simy. Tu cerchi la mezza scusa. :rotfl:




E' bello condividere!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti stiamo perdendo ....


Vorrei vedere te al posto mio...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te al posto mio...


Hai galoppato troppo prima


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' bello condividere!!!



paracula..! Prima no ora si eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> paracula..! Prima no ora si eh? :rotfl:


Ma t'ho detto che condivido con l'interessato!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai galoppato troppo prima


No,nè vero....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma t'ho detto che condivido con l'interessato!!!


no no no non cominciare a confondermi che altrimenti me ne esco con uno dei miei sermoni che manco il signore capirebbe..! 

Hai scritto di non istigarti, che non volevi condividere i sogni zozzi per poi condividere invece col diretto interessato..! e noi ? e oscuro con le sue sgarganellate che famo?


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> no no no non cominciare a confondermi che altrimenti me ne esco con uno dei miei sermoni che manco il signore capirebbe..!
> 
> Hai scritto di non istigarti, che non volevi condividere i sogni zozzi per poi condividere invece col diretto interessato..! e noi ? e oscuro con le sue sgarganellate che famo?


Io ho detto di non istigarmi perchè Simy ha detto di rendere certi sogni reali...
Tu hai detto di condividere i miei sogni...
Io ho detto che al massimo li condivido col diretto interessato...

Voi fatevi le zaganelle pensando a come sono io (secondo la vostra idea di Nicka! ) e immaginate le porcate che posso sognare!!! :rotfl: 

Roba di classe, altro che!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,nè vero....


Ah ah ah ah battutona!!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho detto di non istigarmi perchè Simy ha detto di rendere certi sogni reali...
> Tu hai detto di condividere i miei sogni...
> Io ho detto che al massimo li condivido col diretto interessato...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Bocca mia famme sta zitta va!!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho detto di non istigarmi perchè Simy ha detto di rendere certi sogni reali...
> Tu hai detto di condividere i miei sogni...
> Io ho detto che al massimo li condivido col diretto interessato...
> 
> ...


Perfetto, con questa risposta mi hai chiuso, oh ma sei tosta eh. :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah battutona!!!!


Mi stai facendo nero....


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono anni che mi chiami belle chiappe, fai proposte sull'apparecchiarmi il culo ecc ecc
> Io so che tu sai ecc ecc
> E poi passeggiata, gelato e mi riaccompagni a casa?
> Autostima sotto i tacchi praticamente


certo.  questo è un forum di timidi e Bender è il nostro guru.   quindi passeggiata,gelato e accompagnamento a casa e mani a posto.

e tu abbassa lo sguardo


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto, con questa risposta mi hai chiuso, oh ma sei tosta eh. :incazzato:


E che credevi!? 
Che sono moscia!? Naaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo nero....


ma no, sono così precisina è composta


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo nero....


Povero Calimero...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè mo' non esagerate però eh... ricordatevi sempre che c'è chi aspetta la scorta di femori :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma no, sono così precisina è composta


Si,e confermo.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e confermo.


Bravo


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Povero Calimero...


Tanto sai cosa ho capito?che che a voi donne non va bene mai nulla.E sei aggressivo...e sei te stesso non va bene.Sei rassicurante,non va bene,sei gentile,non va bene,sei morigerato e composto non va bene,insomma ma a voi donne cosa cazzo va bene?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè mo' non esagerate però eh... ricordatevi sempre che c'è chi aspetta la scorta di femori :carneval:


Io mando avanti oscuro :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mando avanti oscuro :carneval:


Ho due gambe....niente male....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto sai cosa ho capito?che che a voi donne non va bene mai nulla.E sei aggressivo...e sei te stesso non va bene.Sei rassicurante,non va bene,sei gentile,non va bene,sei morigerato e composto non va bene,insomma ma a voi donne cosa cazzo va bene?:rotfl:


C'hai ragione, ci lamentiamo sempre...
Comunque la cosa è reciproca eh!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> C'hai ragione, ci lamentiamo sempre...
> Comunque la cosa è reciproca eh!


No,NO E NO.Con me basta essere onesta,caruccia,bei modi,sorridente,scherzosa,leggera perchè io sono malinconico e pesante,dolce, raramente zoccola, e se possibile fedele ma nn per scelta.Che chiedo?


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto sai cosa ho capito?che che a voi donne non va bene mai nulla.E sei aggressivo...e sei te stesso non va bene.Sei rassicurante,non va bene,sei gentile,non va bene,sei morigerato e composto non va bene,insomma ma a voi donne cosa cazzo va bene?:rotfl:


Uno bravo alle manovre


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,NO E NO.Con me basta essere onesta,caruccia,bei modi,sorridente,scherzosa,leggera perchè io sono malinconico e pesante,dolce, raramente zoccola, e se possibile fedele ma nn per scelta.Che chiedo?


La luna!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Uno bravo alle manovre


Ho deciso di chiudere con il sesso,il sesso inquina,contamina,mi sporca l'anima.Pensateci bene,io sono mesi che rifletto su sta cosa,una vita senza sesso,è una vita senza sale,ma è uan vita moralmente più sana.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di chiudere con il sesso,il sesso inquina,contamina,mi sporca l'anima.Pensateci bene,io sono mesi che rifletto su sta cosa,una vita senza sesso,è una vita senza sale,ma è uan vita moralmente più sana.


Eh no, non sono d'accordo...


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di chiudere con il sesso,il sesso inquina,contamina,mi sporca l'anima.Pensateci bene,io sono mesi che rifletto su sta cosa,una vita senza sesso,è una vita senza sale,ma è uan vita moralmente più sana.


Ma non parlavo di sesso....di parcheggio parlavo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho due gambe....niente male....:rotfl:


Appunto sai quanto c'e da rosicchiare ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di sesso....di parcheggio parlavo


Scusa.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto sai quanto c'e da rosicchiare ?


Poca carne...fidati.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di chiudere con il sesso,il sesso inquina,contamina,mi sporca l'anima.Pensateci bene,io sono mesi che rifletto su sta cosa,una vita senza sesso,è una vita senza sale,ma è uan vita moralmente più sana.


Lo stiamo perdendo ( 2) ...LIBERA ...LIBERA !!!! :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo stiamo perdendo ( 2) ...LIBERA ...LIBERA !!!! :mexican:


Mi sto ritrovando....e mi sto avvicinando a te...!E comunque seriamente il mio è un concetto da approfondire...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto ritrovando....e mi sto avvicinando a te...!E comunque seriamente il mio è un concetto da approfondire...


Approfondisci


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approfondisci


Il sesso inquina i rapporti fra uomini e donne.....!La semplice verità.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sesso inquina i rapporti fra uomini e donne.....!La semplice verità.


Ma non è vero dai...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sesso inquina i rapporti fra uomini e donne.....!La semplice verità.


Mica sempre


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è vero dai...


Sicura?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica sempre


Non sempre ma spesso....rifletteteci un attimo....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approfondisci


Minchia minchia minchia...! Minchia.

Fiammetttttaaaaaaaaaa sei terribilee!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sempre ma spesso....rifletteteci un attimo....


Dipende dall'uomo e dalla donna, dal tipo di rapporto che li lega


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uomo e dalla donna, dal tipo di rapporto che li lega


Se stanno insieme no...ma per il resto....è inquinante...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se stanno insieme no...ma per il resto....è inquinante...


Ok però se il rapporto che li lega è solo professionale, dipende dalla reciproca intelligenza


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok però se il rapporto che li lega è solo professionale, dipende dalla reciproca intelligenza


Si,ma i rapporti uomo donna in liena generale spesso vegnono inquinati dal sesso...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma i rapporti uomo donna in liena generale spesso vegnono inquinati dal sesso...


Non sempre dai, almeno non per me


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa.:rotfl:


Senti ma perché chiudere con il sesso poi?Pur che inquinasse un po' il rapporto uomo-donna che fa?Altri inquinamenti son pericolosi....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2015)

Ora capisco perchè esistono le escort, sono professionali e non inquinano. :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura?


Sono sicura...
Non sempre il sesso inquina.
Certo a volte è meglio senza, si preservano di più i rapporti, ma in casi molto relativi...
I rapporti si incrinano e finiscono a prescindere dal sesso.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

*madò*

non vi posso abbandonare un paio d'ore che guarda te che discorsi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non vi posso abbandonare un paio d'ore che guarda te che discorsi :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stasera pesce al forno con patate. 

oggi a pranzo insalatona. daje che domani spacco dal medico :up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stasera pesce al forno con patate.
> 
> oggi a pranzo insalatona. daje che domani spacco dal medico :up:


Io calamari spadellati e insalata mista!
Domani siamo di visita in due, poi ci si aggiorna!!@


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io calamari spadellati e insalata mista!
> Domani siamo di visita in due, poi ci si aggiorna!!@


 daje. 

mi sparerà calcola :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> daje.
> 
> mi sparerà calcola :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu fai l'unta!!! Poi non lamentarti!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu fai l'unta!!! Poi non lamentarti!!


eh lo so :triste:

infatti sono stronza 

mi toglierà tutti i formaggi...


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so :triste:
> 
> infatti sono stronza
> 
> mi toglierà tutti i formaggi...


Li hanno tolti anche a me...ce la puoi fare dai!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li hanno tolti anche a me...ce la puoi fare dai!


veramente sarà gruppo di sostegno poi :carneval:

oh ma una cosa. ma Matty ndo cazzo sta?? 

ora lo uazzappo e lo sgrido.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> veramente sarà gruppo di sostegno poi :carneval:
> 
> oh ma una cosa. ma Matty ndo cazzo sta??
> 
> ora lo uazzappo e lo sgrido.


Ah non ne ho idea di dove va a finire quell'altro!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*SI*

Ragazze non ci siamo....


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazze non ci siamo....


ora che abbiamo fatto ...

ma vuoi strillare a Matty? è latitante... lo richiamiamo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Mattia?non ci siamo.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia?non ci siamo.


Sgridalo!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io calamari spadellati e insalata mista!
> Domani siamo di visita in due, poi ci si aggiorna!!@


io insalatona


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Matty ha rotto il pc.. :blank:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Matty ha rotto il pc.. :blank:



Troppi film porno....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Matty ha rotto il pc.. :blank:


Una buona notizia.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppi film porno....


dice che je s 'è rotto il touch.. che vor dì? una cosa in codice dei fruitori di porno?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dice che je s 'è rotto il touch.. che vor dì? una cosa in codice dei fruitori di porno?



troppe pippe sul pc..io so già due volte che rompo lo schermo....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> troppe pippe sul pc..io so già due volte che rompo lo schermo....:rotfl:


ah ok, spè che glielo dico: "Matty troppe pippe sul pc" 

mo me stira :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una buona notizia.


dai


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai


Ma che dai, ci stai pure su whatsapp? Ma non e' meglio, chesso', un calcio nei coglioni?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che dai, ci stai pure su whatsapp? Ma non e' meglio, chesso', un calcio nei coglioni?


ma no, io lo sento poco e quel poco non è spiacevole..


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no, io lo sento poco e quel poco non è spiacevole..


Perche' non hai i coglioni.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' non hai i coglioni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'hai vista la foto stamattina? quello era il mio taglio preferito.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'hai vista la foto stamattina? quello era il mio taglio preferito.


Che foto?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Matty ha rotto il pc.. :blank:


lo riparerà


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo riparerà


Speriamo...mi manca.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che foto?


il black angus.. l'avevo messa per te e Nob.. taglio bistecca, spessa due dita. una goduria.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dice che je s 'è rotto il touch.. che vor dì? una cosa in codice dei fruitori di porno?





oscuro ha detto:


> troppe pippe sul pc..io so già due volte che rompo lo schermo....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma no avrà un tablet e la funzione touch necessaria per usarlo si è rotta ... Ma come ha fatto ?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speriamo...mi manca.


glielo dico?


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma no avrà un tablet e la funzione touch necessaria per usarlo si è rotta ... Ma come ha fatto ?



Amore criminale?sto guardando....


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma no avrà un tablet e la funzione touch necessaria per usarlo si è rotta ... Ma come ha fatto ?


...non ve lo posso scrivere..:blank:

Fiamma ti basta questo -------> :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speriamo...mi manca.


Torna , torna .. Non ti preoccupare


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il black angus.. l'avevo messa per te e Nob.. taglio bistecca, spessa due dita. una goduria.


Eh non l'ho vista. Buon per te comunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore criminale?sto guardando....


Già


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già


in tv?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...non ve lo posso scrivere..:blank:
> 
> Fiamma ti basta questo -------> :facepalm:


Eehhhhh ahi voglia se basta


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> in tv?



Si....mo arriva il peggio....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in tv?


Si raitre


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....mo arriva il peggio....


no io sto scaricando il Trono di Spade non sto vedendo.. che fanno s'ammazzano? :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Mii*



banshee ha detto:


> no io sto scaricando il Trono di Spade non sto vedendo.. che fanno s'ammazzano? :unhappy:


Io alle 22.30 ho il pornazzo su sky...e ve saluto a tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io alle 22.30 ho il pornazzo su sky...e ve saluto a tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm: 

domattina il forum è in manutenzione, sennò ce lo raccontavi pure, vè?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io alle 22.30 ho il pornazzo su sky...e ve saluto a tutti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh mio dio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> domattina il forum è in manutenzione, sennò ce lo raccontavi pure, vè?


No,tanto so sempre gli stessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi piace rivederli per capire meglio la trama...


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no io sto scaricando il Trono di Spade non sto vedendo.. che fanno s'ammazzano? :unhappy:


Ho visto la nona proprio ora...auguri.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh mio dio :rotfl::rotfl:



STAVO SCHERZANDO.....nn sia mai.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tanto so sempre gli stessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi piace rivederli per capire meglio la trama...


Eh immagino che trama


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tanto so sempre gli stessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi piace rivederli per capire meglio la trama...


lo capisco, le trame dei film porno sono esilaranti.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto la nona proprio ora...auguri.


nooOooooooo non mi dire così :unhappy: 

il ragazzo mio (poi vedi che mastro oscuro non ha tutti i torti) m'ha scaricato dalla 1 alla 4 serie e la 5 nooo! 

quindi devo ancora aspettare...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

SCHERZAVO......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo capisco, le trame dei film porno sono esilaranti.. :rotfl::rotfl:


Più che altro so facili, tocca solo immagina che buco interesserà di più


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooOooooooo non mi dire così :unhappy:
> 
> il ragazzo mio (poi vedi che mastro oscuro non ha tutti i torti) m'ha scaricato dalla 1 alla 4 serie e la 5 nooo!
> 
> quindi devo ancora aspettare...


Vabbe ma tu ti stai guardando dalla prima alla quinta tutto d'un colpo?!
Da quanto lo segui?!


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SCHERZAVO......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbé Oscù...te ne mando uno dei miei dai!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe ma tu ti stai guardando dalla prima alla quinta tutto d'un colpo?!
> Da quanto lo segui?!


no macchè io l'ho visto fino alla fine della 4^ serie, aspettavo la 5^... lui m'ha scaricato tutto tranne quella che non ho visto 

lo so, che devo fa, c'ha il cane apposta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*FIAMMA*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro so facili, tocca solo immagina che buco interesserà di più



Non ti si può leggere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma si può scrivere na cosa simile?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no macchè io l'ho visto fino alla fine della 4^ serie, aspettavo la 5^... lui m'ha scaricato tutto tranne quella che non ho visto
> 
> lo so, che devo fa, c'ha il cane apposta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Faccio prima a passertele io!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio prima a passertele io!!!


davvero oh... ma a che puntata stanno? io tipo non sto seguendo nulla perchè ho il terrore che mi spoilerano la roba :scared:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero oh... ma a che puntata stanno? io tipo non sto seguendo nulla perchè ho il terrore che mi spoilerano la roba :scared:


Io ho visto adesso la nona...ma in inglese hanno finito la settimana scorsa!In italiano oggi c'era l'ultima se non sbaglio!
Quindi digli di muoversi!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho visto adesso la nona...ma in inglese hanno finito la settimana scorsa!In italiano oggi c'era l'ultima se non sbaglio!
> Quindi digli di muoversi!


uffaaaaaaaa 

okok :up: lo ricatto col cibo :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti si può leggere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma si può scrivere na cosa simile?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Altro tipo di profondità sui film porno non ne vedo  Anche volendo parlare di inquadrature sarebbe sempre lo stesso tipo di soggetti :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Altro tipo di profondità sui film porno non ne vedo  Anche volendo parlare di inquadrature sarebbe sempre lo stesso tipo di soggetti :singleeye:


Ma dai che hanno tutti un senso!!!


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai che hanno tutti un senso!!!


sono d'accordo!! tipo Moana e Cicciolina ai mondiali, cioè la trama è sociologica quasi, dai..


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai che hanno tutti un senso!!!


Eh ahi voglia


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ahi voglia



A me piacevano....poi basta.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piacevano....poi basta.


 senti te faccio scaricà tutto Dallas? Dinasty? una qualche soap anni '90? per il tuo cammino di conversione verso la castità...


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> senti te faccio scaricà tutto Dallas? Dinasty? una qualche soap anni '90? per il tuo cammino di conversione verso la castità...



Mi sto guardando il mio amico arnold....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto guardando il mio amico arnold....:rotfl:


aspetta. Arnold chi.....?


........


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta. Arnold chi.....?
> 
> 
> ........


Er negretto....


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er negretto....


ah ok. per un attimo ho avuto un brivido freddo. pensavo stessi in fissa pure te co arnold schwartz e i filmacci anni '80 come tutti i miei ex nati nelgi anni 70 :mexican:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo capisco, le trame dei film porno sono esilaranti.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 10513


aahahahahhaahahhahahahahahahaahahahhaha

ti adoro! GENIO


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok. per un attimo ho avuto un brivido freddo. pensavo stessi in fissa pure te co arnold schwartz e i filmacci anni '80 come tutti i miei ex nati nelgi anni 70 :mexican:


Predator film della vita e non voglio sentire un fiato al riguardo.


----------



## Bender (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppi film porno....


il pc è stato progettato di merda, si è inchiodata la cerniera, montata in pochi millimetri di spessore con davanti un vetro, se fai forza immagina tu, è saltato via un angolo e in quel punto era come se cliccassi centinaia di volte in un minuto, così se usavo il mouse pad andavo in contrasto con quel comando e non potevo fare nulla, ho dovuto staccare il vetro un pezzettino alla volta perchè era completamnete incollato allo schermo,ora sembra vada, un danno così banale l'ha reso quasi inservibile.


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' non hai i coglioni.


facciamo così,visto che io non ho i coglioni e tu invece si al prossimo raduno che fanno ti presenti anche tu, non mi sembra così complicato no.


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aahahahahhaahahhahahahahahahaahahahhaha
> 
> ti adoro! GENIO


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*See*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Predator film della vita e non voglio sentire un fiato al riguardo.



Pierino di alvaro vitali...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok. per un attimo ho avuto un brivido freddo. pensavo stessi in fissa pure te co arnold schwartz e i filmacci anni '80 come tutti i miei ex nati nelgi anni 70 :mexican:


No vi prego schwarzenegger noooooooooo:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 10513


:up: Appunto che dicevo ?


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Predator film della vita e non voglio sentire un fiato al riguardo.


:blank:  lo diceva anche il mio ex. insieme a Atto di Forza e quell'altro, come si chiama....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :blank:  lo diceva anche il mio ex. insieme a Atto di Forza e quell'altro, come si chiama....



Lassie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lassie?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:Ma non era buck :rotfl:?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :blank:  lo diceva anche il mio ex. insieme a Atto di Forza e quell'altro, come si chiama....


Commando.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No vi prego schwarzenegger noooooooooo:unhappy::unhappy:


lascia stare. 

costretta a vedere: Terminator, Predator - con replay infinito del momento in cui Schwartz e Apollo si danno il 5 -


[video=youtube;I-OW4SAZgXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-OW4SAZgXY[/video]

 Atto di Forza, e quello che non mi ricordo che gli rapiscono la figlia... 

cioè :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Commando.


sì quello  come hai fatto! quello che gli rapiscono la figlia e lui va a fa la guerra da solo..


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :blank:  lo diceva anche il mio ex. insieme a Atto di Forza e quell'altro, come si chiama....


Commando


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì quello  come hai fatto! quello che gli rapiscono la figlia e lui va a fa la guerra da solo..


Sono intelligente.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono intelligente.


sì me ne ero accorta. ma pure tu stai in fissa con questi film? ma perchè


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lascia stare.
> 
> costretta a vedere: Terminator, Predator - con replay infinito del momento in cui Schwartz e Apollo si danno il 5 - Atto di Forza, e quello che non mi ricordo che gli rapiscono la figlia...
> 
> cioè :unhappy:


porina !!! Ma che è un attore ?  mui, stallone e segal so i mejo proprio :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> porina !!! Ma che è un attore ?  mui, stallone e segal so i mejo proprio :unhappy:


sì  per non parlare de "I guerrieri della notte" e tutti - no dico, tutti - gli altri film di Schwartz, pure quelli dove fa i ruoli comici :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

*aaaaah*

ma stavo a scordà THE BEST OF THE TOP per il mio ex.

Conan.

............lo so a memoria :blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì  per non parlare de *"I guerrieri della notte" *e tutti - no dico, tutti - gli altri film di Schwartz, pure quelli dove fa i ruoli comici :facepalm:


e dov'era schwartz, di grazia?


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì  per non parlare de "I guerrieri della notte" e tutti - no dico, tutti - gli altri film di Schwartz, pure quelli dove fa i ruoli comici :facepalm:


Quello con Danny de Vito è comico sul serio


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e dov'era schwartz, di grazia?


no lì non c'era... era un altro dei preferiti di lui...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì  per non parlare de "I guerrieri della notte" e tutti - no dico, tutti - gli altri film di Schwartz, pure quelli dove fa i ruoli comici :facepalm:


Twins ? Allora se dobbiamo  comsiderarli come baciocconi palestrati ok, possono piacere :singleeye: ( non a me ) ma attori no ma proprio manco per sbaglio


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quello con Danny de Vito è comico sul serio


wow. che matte risate proprio :blank:

:sbatti:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quello con Danny de Vito è comico sul serio


Ah  Perly ma che comico !!!! pure li faceva pena :singleeye: cioè da spararsi nelle palle ( che non ho ma vabbe .. Quisquilie )


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

*film da sapere necessariamente a memoria*



banshee ha detto:


> ma stavo a scordà THE BEST OF THE TOP per il mio ex.
> 
> Conan.
> 
> ............lo so a memoria :blank:


Febbre a 90 gradi

Le Ali della Libertà

Full Metal Jacket

Braveheart

Arancia Meccanica


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah  Perly ma che comico !!!! pure li faceva pena :singleeye: cioè da spararsi nelle palle ( che non ho ma vabbe .. Quisquilie )


perchè quello in cui fa il maestro? :unhappy:

che poi il mio ex se sganasciava dicendo "oddio le battutine di Schwartz" ma quali battute è doppiato :blank:


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Febbre a 90 gradi
> 
> Le Ali della Libertà
> 
> ...


ma che c'entra questi so filmoni. io sto parlando di CONAN IL BARBARO cioè, sto coso:

[video=youtube;14cLj6TrIuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cLj6TrIuM[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma stavo a scordà THE BEST OF THE TOP per il mio ex.
> 
> Conan.
> 
> ............lo so a memoria :blank:


Ecco. Tranne la colonna sonora quel film c'entra poco von Howard e molto con le tavole di Frazetta. Non mi piace.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. Tranne la colonna sonora quel film c'entra poco von Howard e molto con le tavole di Frazetta. Non mi piace.


meno male.. tra tutti Predator è il più vedibile per me 

anche Atto di Forza alla fine non era male. certo, io mi sono sempre addormentata a metà , però...


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che c'entra questi so filmoni. io sto parlando di CONAN IL BARBARO cioè, sto coso:
> 
> [video=youtube;14cLj6TrIuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cLj6TrIuM[/video]


sì ho presente.     ma sono come i porno.   vanno presi con spirito goliardico.

poi oh...se un ex diventa ex,ci sono anche dei motivi.    di solito.   e questo mi pare un ottimo motivo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che c'entra questi so filmoni. io sto parlando di CONAN IL BARBARO cioè, sto coso:
> 
> [video=youtube;14cLj6TrIuM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cLj6TrIuM[/video]


:rotfl::rotflemenza assoluta


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ho presente.     ma sono come i porno.   vanno presi con spirito goliardico.
> 
> poi oh...se un ex diventa ex,ci sono anche dei motivi.    di solito.   e questo mi pare un ottimo motivo


 concordo.

comunque nei miei film assolutamente da sapere a memoria ci sono anche:

- Natural Born Killers

- American History X

- Quei bravi ragazzi

e con questo, buona notte a tutti..


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ho presente.     ma sono come i porno.   vanno presi con spirito goliardico.
> 
> poi oh...se un ex diventa ex,ci sono anche dei motivi.    di solito.   e questo mi pare un ottimo motivo


Ma lo spirito goliardico di chi li guarda che mica so parodie ...almeno fossero nate come parodie Toh avrebbe un senso ... oh quelli si pijan sul serio :singleeye: infallibili, invincibili.... Maremma zucchina spaccata a metà


----------



## Bender (22 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Febbre a 90 gradi*
> 
> Le Ali della Libertà
> 
> ...


il pezzo epico di quel film è qunado il protagonista non vuole guardare e sta scendendo le scale e poi sente esultare e risale veloce per abbracciare il suo amico,però per il resto secondo me è un film molto di nicchia poco conosciuto.
oppure anche in "_*Jimmy Grimble" *_ quando il talent scout lo avvicina e gli dice che lo vuole nel manchester united e lui rifiuta e quello gli chiede ma cosa c'è di meglio ragazzo e lui risponde il manchester city


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il pezzo epico di quel film è qunado il protagonista non vuole guardare e sta scendendo le scale e poi sente esultare e risale veloce per abbracciare il suo amico,però per il resto secondo me è un film molto di nicchia poco conosciuto.
> oppure anche in "_*Jimmy Grimble" *_ quando il talent scout lo avvicina e gli dice che lo vuole nel manchester united e lui rifiuta e quello gli chiede ma cosa c'è di meglio ragazzo e lui risponde il manchester city


[video=youtube;inih9teW66w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inih9teW66w[/video]


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì quello  come hai fatto! quello che gli rapiscono la figlia e lui va a fa la guerra da solo..


Quello è un cult, per favore.


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è un cult, per favore.


sara' che sono nato negli anni 70 (piu' o meno) pure io, ma d'accordissimo sui film di Schwazy. Conan fa cagare, pero'...


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Febbre a 90 gradi
> 
> Le Ali della Libertà
> 
> ...


Alien
Blade Runner
Full Metal Jacket
Shining
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sara' che sono nato negli anni 70 (piu' o meno) pure io, ma d'accordissimo sui film di Schwazy. Conan fa cagare, pero'...


Per me i due migliori suoi sono Terminator e Predator... due grandi film, soprattutto il secondo. Conan è un bel film, il resto è più o meno divertente cazzeggio.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> comunque nei miei film assolutamente da sapere a memoria ci sono anche:
> 
> ...


Capolavoro.


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per me i due migliori suoi sono Terminator e Predator... due grandi film, soprattutto il secondo. Conan è un bel film, il resto è più o meno divertente cazzeggio.


Terminator... :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Terminator... :inlove:



Io impazzisco ancora oggi per "blade runner"donnie brasko""odissea nello spazio"e pierino torna a scuola.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io impazzisco ancora oggi per "blade runner"donnie brasko""odissea nello spazio"e pierino torna a scuola.


Pierino torna a scuola ...mi manca tornando IT stamattina cornetto multi cereale e miele con cappuccino fine IT


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pierino torna a scuola ...mi manca tornando IT stamattina cornetto multi cereale e miele con cappuccino fine IT


stamattina colazione come dio comanda... ricotta e miele su fetta di pane abbrustolito.


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pierino torna a scuola ...mi manca tornando IT stamattina *cornetto multi cereale e miele* con cappuccino fine IT


immagino tu non abbia visto Report...:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

Io sto andando in centro...mi preservo per una briosche in uno dei miei bar preferiti!
Il mio sgarro settimanale è la colazione fuori...
Tanto cammino un paio di ore e dopo sessione di pesi in palestra! 
E si continua a scendere e soprattutto a definire!!


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stamattina colazione come dio comanda... ricotta e miele su fetta di pane abbrustolito.



io pane e marmellata di more 
e un bicchiere di latte di soia e caffè


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stamattina colazione come dio comanda... ricotta e miele su fetta di pane abbrustolito.


A santa margherita di pula c'era un piccolo supermercato che vendeva ricottine fresche da sballo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> immagino tu non abbia visto Report...:unhappy:


No me lo hanno già detto :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io pane e marmellata di more
> e un bicchiere di latte di soia e caffè


bonaaa


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2015)

Cappuccio e brioche in autogrill....sono in viaggio


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Cappuccio e brioche in autogrill....sono in viaggio


Per roma?


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A santa margherita di pula c'era un piccolo supermercato che vendeva ricottine fresche da sballo


eh immagino... è facile trovarle freschissime, sia di mucca, di capra o di pecora


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per roma?


Quasi
Ascoli


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quasi
> Ascoli


Ascoli mi manca,io adoro vicenza....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascoli mi manca,io adoro vicenza....:rotfl:


Nemmeno io ci sono mai stata
A Vicenza si


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

buondì..

oggi colazione con 2 caffè e basta :rotfl: 

fatte analisi, speriamo bene :up:

su Terminator posso pure essere d'accordo. Su Commando proprio no...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> immagino tu non abbia visto Report...:unhappy:


buongiorno caro, non mi ti fili di striscio :diffi:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno caro, non mi ti fili di striscio :diffi:



Pure lui alla croce rossa?:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno caro, non mi ti fili di striscio :diffi:


ti ho cercata ma non c'eri...e poi ogni tanto dovro' pur fingere di lavorare :kiss:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure lui alla croce rossa?:rotfl:


oddio spero di no :confuso:

gli facciamo il buck test prima di sposarci, che dici testimò?


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti ho cercata ma non c'eri...e poi ogni tanto dovro' pur fingere di lavorare :kiss:


buongiorno caro


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno caro


buongiorno a te


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

Ore 5,30: latte e biscotti, caffè

Ore 7,00: Cornetto con crema gialla, caffè

Ore 10,00: Calzone fritto, caffè 

Ore........ qualche ciliegia per gradire dal fruttivendolo, ma poche eh.

PS: ciao sterminator.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ore 5,30: latte e biscotti, caffè
> 
> Ore 7,00: Cornetto con crema gialla, caffè
> 
> ...


alle 10.00 calzone fritto? ma sei quasi più unto di me e mio marito!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> alle 10.00 calzone fritto? ma sei quasi più unto di me e mio marito!!



Quasi? Mi astengo dallo scrivere altro, potrei sbalordire e farmi dire parolacce.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi? Mi astengo dallo scrivere altro, potrei sbalordire e farmi dire parolacce.


si qua rischi....


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si qua rischi....


cmq quella a me pare bulimia, altro che...vabbe' essere unti, ma ci vuole comunque una misura...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cmq quella a me pare bulimia, altro che...vabbe' essere unti, ma ci vuole comunque una misura...


no, semplicemente ha l'enorme culo di metabolizzare tutto senza ingrassare quindi ha sempre fame. ho un amico così.. beato lui


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si qua rischi....


forse si forse no. Sta di fatto che, a distanza di cinque metri: panelle, crocchè e pani ca meusa. A circa 15 metri tra un arancino, spiedino calzone ed un vasto assortimento tra dolci di ogni tipo e gelato e granita.....
Certo devo prendere la macchina per gli stigghiola e questo è molto seccante. 

E comunque, ricettina veloce e leggera: anelli al forno. Salsa fresca con piselli e tritato di maiale, salame prosciutto melanzane e mozzarella, il tutto a pezzi, e sopra una spolverata di pan grattato misto a parmigiano. Sale e pepe Q.B. :up:

E magari dopo un bel cannolo. Per gradire.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cmq quella a me pare bulimia, altro che...vabbe' essere unti, ma ci vuole comunque una misura...


Hai ragione, bisogna darsi una regolata, ecco perchè comincio a mangiare il mattino per finire la notte, piccoli pasti eh. :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ore 5,30: latte e biscotti, caffè
> 
> Ore 7,00: Cornetto con crema gialla, caffè
> 
> ...


 è tornato?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> è tornato?


No. Parlavo di cibo-bar, e quindi pensai a lui ed ad un certo tipo di discorso tra me e lui.

W l'italia e i lavoratori, ciao sterminator.


----------



## zanna (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Parlavo di cibo-bar, e quindi pensai a lui ed ad un certo tipo di discorso tra me e lui.
> 
> W l'italia e i lavoratori, ciao sterminator.


ok


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Parlavo di cibo-bar, e quindi pensai a lui ed ad un certo tipo di discorso tra me e lui.
> 
> W l'italia e i lavoratori, ciao sterminator.


comunque voi siciliani siete meravigliosi in cucina.. per me siete la meglio cucina insieme alla napoletana/campana...

oddio pure in emilia...

pure su da me...
vabbè W l'Italia :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque voi siciliani siete meravigliosi in cucina.. per me siete la meglio cucina insieme alla napoletana/campana...
> 
> oddio pure in emilia...
> 
> ...


W l'Italia mangereccia :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque voi siciliani siete meravigliosi in cucina.. per me siete la meglio cucina insieme alla napoletana/campana...
> 
> oddio pure in emilia...
> 
> ...


Si credo che in tutta Italia la cucina sia meravigliosa, per un conto o per un altro. Quello che credo differisca un po tra le altre cose, è la possibilità di trovare TUTTO in qualsia bar. In un bar puoi trovare dai primi piatti ai secondi, di seguito la tavola calda per arrivare ai dolci gelati  biscotti etc . A portata di mano nei vari centri cammini e trovi le varie bancarelle con stigghiola, quarume e qualsiasi altra varietà di cibo. Insomma qua si mangia..! 
E che ti dico a fare che se entri in un qualsiasi panificio in qualsiasi orario del giorno trovi sfingione, pizza, pane ed olive etc.. Mi fermo.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si credo che in tutta Italia la cucina sia meravigliosa, per un conto o per un altro.* Quello che credo differisca un po tra le altre cose, è la possibilità di trovare TUTTO in qualsia bar*. In un bar puoi trovare dai primi piatti ai secondi, di seguito la tavola calda per arrivare ai dolci gelati  biscotti etc . A portata di mano nei vari centri cammini e trovi le varie bancarelle con stigghiola, quarume e qualsiasi altra varietà di cibo. Insomma qua si mangia..!
> E che ti dico a fare che se entri in un qualsiasi panificio in qualsiasi orario del giorno trovi sfingione, pizza, pane ed olive etc.. Mi fermo.


allora, io ho molti amici napoletani.. e scendo spesso a Napoli, che a livello di unteria amo molto.

la mia amica più cara, mi recupera alla stazione e prima tappa la friggitoria a Piazza Fuga, dietro al Vomero, dove friggono QUALSIASI COSA.. melanzane, spinaci, pasta della pizza, crocchè...con birretta e via...

poi giro al mercato di Poggio Reale e immancabile spuntino con rustica salsiccia e friarielli...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora, io ho molti amici napoletani.. e scendo spesso a Napoli, che a livello di unteria amo molto.
> 
> la mia amica più cara, mi recupera alla stazione e prima tappa la friggitoria a Piazza Fuga, dietro al Vomero, dove friggono QUALSIASI COSA.. melanzane, spinaci, pasta della pizza, crocchè...con birretta e via...
> 
> poi giro al mercato di Poggio Reale e immancabile spuntino con rustica salsiccia e friarielli...:carneval:


Come mi piace la parola unteria!! brava. untiamoci e freghiamocene. ou, una volta sola si campa. e che cavolo.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

io oggi salterò il pranzo... olè...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io oggi salterò il pranzo... olè...


no perchè?? problemi a lavoro??


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come mi piace la parola unteria!! brava. untiamoci e freghiamocene. ou, una volta sola si campa. e che cavolo.


guarda non dirlo a me... sto per partire per le ferie, vado 4 giorni al paesello, vi dico CIAONE proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda non dirlo a me... sto per partire per le ferie, vado 4 giorni al paesello, vi dico CIAONE proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


sentirò la tua mancanza 
parte pure quella ufficiale col pupo, per consolarmi mi sa che mi comprero' un'altra moto


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda non dirlo a me... sto per partire per le ferie, vado 4 giorni al paesello, vi dico CIAONE proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


DIVERTITI


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sentirò la tua mancanza
> parte pure quella ufficiale col pupo, per consolarmi mi sa che mi comprero' un'altra moto


da giovedì a domenica...

ecco, mi raccomando che simy c'è, quindi non fare "quando il gatto non c'è..."

simy controllami marito qua :diffi:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no perchè?? problemi a lavoro??


riunione... tra 10 minuti


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da giovedì a domenica...
> 
> ecco, mi raccomando che simy c'è, quindi non fare "quando il gatto non c'è..."
> 
> simy controllami marito qua :diffi:



:mili:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :mili:




...che lo vedo allegrotto il ragazzo.....:carneval:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...che lo vedo allegrotto il ragazzo.....:carneval:


Moi?? :angelo:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moi?? :angelo:


sì sì, angioletto... t'ho pizzicato coi baci a Diletta e i complimenti ad Eratò...

:diffi:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì sì, angioletto... t'ho pizzicato coi baci a Diletta e i complimenti ad Eratò...
> 
> :diffi:


pure Erato', credevo non te ne fossi accorta:rotfl::rotfl: :scared::scared:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure Erato', credevo non te ne fossi accorta:rotfl::rotfl: :scared::scared:


io vedo tutto :diavoletto:

amò questi hanno ricominciato co OH MARIA SALVADOOOOOR TE QUIERO MI AMOOOOOOR

vieni qua a farli smettere, io devo lavoràààà


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io vedo tutto :diavoletto:
> 
> amò questi hanno ricominciato co OH MARIA SALVADOOOOOR TE QUIERO MI AMOOOOOOR
> 
> vieni qua a farli smettere, io devo lavoràààà


tiragli una secchiata d'acqua...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> tiragli una secchiata d'acqua...


fa 30 gradi :rotfl::rotfl: gli farei solo un piacere


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Ho fameeee


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho fameeee


beh? ma niente niente proprio?

uh stavo per cambiare avatar pure io....volevo mettere la Divina :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

Ok, da oggi l'allenamento diventa complicato...:unhappy:
Però il p.t. mi ha detto che visto che ora andiamo sul pesante posso mangiare carbo!!! :festa::festa::festa:
Non più di 2 volte a settimana comunque...e solo se ne sento proprio la necessità!
Oggi pomeriggio vediamo che dice il doc...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, da oggi l'allenamento diventa complicato...:unhappy:
> Però il p.t. mi ha detto che visto che ora andiamo sul pesante posso mangiare carbo!!! :festa::festa::festa:
> Non più di 2 volte a settimana comunque...e solo se ne sento proprio la necessità!
> Oggi pomeriggio vediamo che dice il doc...



che allenamento fai?? dicci dicci


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che allenamento fai?? dicci dicci


Giorno cardio praticamente faccio dei circuiti di crossfit...prima sulle flessioni stavo sbattendo il muso a terra...:unhappy: 
5 ripetizioni di tutto il circuito.
Giorno pesi invece lavoro molto sulle braccia...a livello di gambe faccio solo 2 esercizi, la pressa e l'estensione. 
Tanto di panca e sollevamento pesi, sia sbarra che pesi liberi...
Addominali come se piovesse ovviamente...

Praticamente faccio 1 cardio + 1 pesi + riposo.

Muoio.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giorno cardio praticamente faccio dei circuiti di crossfit...prima sulle flessioni stavo sbattendo il muso a terra...:unhappy:
> 5 ripetizioni di tutto il circuito.
> Giorno pesi invece lavoro molto sulle braccia...a livello di gambe faccio solo 2 esercizi, la pressa e l'estensione.
> Tanto di panca e sollevamento pesi, sia sbarra che pesi liberi...
> ...


eh ti capisco  io il crossfit ce l'ho due volte... a noi fa 3 diversi circuiti ripetuti ciascuno 3 volte, senza tempi di recupero..cioè con la corsa tra uno e l'altro... torno a casa zuppa e morta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh? ma niente niente proprio?
> 
> uh stavo per cambiare avatar pure io....volevo mettere la Divina :mexican:


Ho mangiato una banana


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, da oggi l'allenamento diventa complicato...:unhappy:
> Però il p.t. mi ha detto che visto che ora andiamo sul pesante posso mangiare carbo!!! :festa::festa::festa:
> Non più di 2 volte a settimana comunque...e solo se ne sento proprio la necessità!
> Oggi pomeriggio vediamo che dice il doc...


Daje!!!! 

Devo ricominciare ad allenarmi pure io... ma la palestra mi rivede a settembre.  Ora col bel tempo si va a correre. .. o in bicicletta


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ti capisco  io il crossfit ce l'ho due volte... a noi fa 3 diversi circuiti ripetuti ciascuno 3 volte, senza tempi di recupero..cioè con la corsa tra uno e l'altro... torno a casa zuppa e morta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io una volta alla settimana gioco a tennis dalle 15 alle 18, sotto al sole. Pero' non sudo neanche quando corro tanto...


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ti capisco  io il crossfit ce l'ho due volte... a noi fa 3 diversi circuiti ripetuti ciascuno 3 volte, senza tempi di recupero..cioè con la corsa tra uno e l'altro... torno a casa zuppa e morta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io oggi ho fatto blando eh, ma praticamente si è messo a correre lui... a prendere una bustina di zucchero perchè sono andata a terra!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io oggi ho fatto blando eh, ma praticamente si è messo a correre lui... a prendere una bustina di zucchero perchè sono andata a terra!! :rotfl:


non stento a crederci  calcola io l'ho iniziato da 3 settimane e vengo comunque da un anno di boxe e sommorta alla prima lezione.

è terribile perchè non ci sono i tempi di recupero.....


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io una volta alla settimana gioco a tennis dalle 15 alle 18, sotto al sole. Pero' non sudo neanche quando corro tanto...


io torno a casa in condizioni pietose :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Uffà*

Mia moglie?sparita n'altra volta...ma questa er pomeriggio dove và?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non stento a crederci  calcola io l'ho iniziato da 3 settimane e vengo comunque da un anno di boxe e sommorta alla prima lezione.
> 
> è terribile perchè non ci sono i tempi di recupero.....


Infatti al terzo giro quando ha visto che mi sono fermata e mi sono attaccata alla bottiglia mi ha detto "che fai? ti fermi?? muoviti!!"

:unhappy:

E poi mi ha fatto vedere tutti gli altri esercizi, quelli appunto coi pesi, ad una certa lo stavo mandando affanculo...


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia moglie?sparita n'altra volta...ma questa er pomeriggio dove và?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me si reca a farsi gli affari suoi, mi pare anche giusto...
Se vuoi ci sono io!!!  Che mi reco di qua e di là...ma solo 10 minuti che poi mi reco via pure io!!!


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

Io ho fatto Body building quando avevo 18 anni, nel paleozoico...una rottura di palle senza eguali, dopo due anni ho smesso e mai piu' messo piede in una palestra. Manco al circolo, che e' gratis, ci vado...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia moglie?sparita n'altra volta...ma questa er pomeriggio dove và?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


clà mi servi... mi devi invalidare il matrimonio in quanto testimone.

mio marito mi tradisce con tutte.

altro che buck, qua


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho fatto Body building quando avevo 18 anni, nel paleozoico...una rottura di palle senza eguali, dopo due anni ho smesso e mai piu' messo piede in una palestra. Manco al circolo, che e' gratis, ci vado...


Non hai idea di quanto mi roda fare pesistica.
Purtroppo è l'unica cosa che funziona con me...


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> clà mi servi... mi devi invalidare il matrimonio in quanto testimone.
> 
> mio marito mi tradisce con tutte.
> 
> altro che buck, qua


Non e' vero, io sono fedelissimo, quasi fesso...giuro...


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non e' vero, io sono fedelissimo, quasi fesso...giuro...


Diletta, Eratò, ora pure Nicka...  guarda che scappo sull'altare col primo che passa se continui così eeeeh :incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Diletta, Eratò, ora pure Nicka...  guarda che scappo sull'altare col primo che passa se continui così eeeeh :incazzato:


nono, peffavore!! :sposi:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Diletta, Eratò, ora pure Nicka...  guarda che scappo sull'altare col primo che passa se continui così eeeeh :incazzato:


Tranquilla...appena mi vedrà vedrà pure lui la Madonna...non sono un pericolo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me si reca a farsi gli affari suoi, mi pare anche giusto...
> Se vuoi ci sono io!!!  Che mi reco di qua e di là...ma solo 10 minuti che poi mi reco via pure io!!!



Vi recate troppo altrove...la mia donna si reca solo nella mia direzione...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*See*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla...appena mi vedrà vedrà pure lui la Madonna...non sono un pericolo...



beaticazzi.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi recate troppo altrove...la mia donna si reca solo nella mia direzione...


Io mi reco, tu ti rechi, egli si reca...
Oh, io sto facendo esercizio!!


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi recate troppo altrove...la mia donna si reca solo nella mia direzione...


ecco, questo è un comportamento giusto.

anche io sono così.

o meglio, ero. visto che lui sfarfalleggia ora sfarfalleggio pure io! oh.:ar:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> beaticazzi.....:rotfl:


C'ho pure l'areola!!!
E' vero è vero!!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un comportamento giusto.
> 
> anche io sono così.
> 
> o meglio, ero. visto che lui sfarfalleggia ora sfarfalleggio pure io! oh.:ar:



Fra moglie e marito non mettere il dito...e se ci devo mettere qualcosa....sai dove trovarmi...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



Nicka ha detto:


> C'ho pure l'areola!!!
> E' vero è vero!!! :carneval:


Si ar culo...ed è pure consumata...


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ar culo...ed è pure consumata...


Oscù, questa era fine...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscù, questa era fine...


Te meriti tutto.E poi io posso...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra moglie e marito non mettere il dito...e se ci devo mettere qualcosa....sai dove trovarmi...:rotfl:


poi pe ritrovamme  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tocca chiamà na squadra intera de buck :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un comportamento giusto.
> 
> anche io sono così.
> 
> o meglio, ero. visto che lui sfarfalleggia ora sfarfalleggio pure io! oh.:ar:


iange:iange:iange:iange:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> poi pe ritrovamme  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tocca chiamà na squadra intera de buck :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fai la vaga...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> iange:iange:iange:iange:


dai su va bene, facciamo finta di niente....

comportati bene quando non ci sono! 

:incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai su va bene, facciamo finta di niente....
> 
> comportati bene quando non ci sono!
> 
> :incazzato:


promesso! :tv:


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai la vaga...:rotfl:


Non ho molte alternative


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia moglie?sparita n'altra volta...ma questa er pomeriggio dove và?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono andata a comperare un regalo  ma che pensi ....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me si reca a farsi gli affari suoi, mi pare anche giusto...
> Se vuoi ci sono io!!!  Che mi reco di qua e di là...ma solo 10 minuti che poi mi reco via pure io!!!


Come mai tutto sto " recare "? Che c'è lezione di lessico e grammatica oggi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi recate troppo altrove...la mia donna si reca solo nella mia direzione...


Allora mi tocca correggere : mi sono recata ad acquistare un regalo :singleeye: promossa ?


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono andata a comperare un regalo  ma che pensi ....


Ogni pomeriggio un regalo...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra moglie e marito non mettere il dito...e se ci devo mettere qualcosa....sai dove trovarmi...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni pomeriggio un regalo...


Zitto che appena mi volto fai piedino alle altre :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Zitto che appena mi volto fai piedino alle altre :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:



Ma tu sparisci.....la donna dei misteri...


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come mai tutto sto " recare "? Che c'è lezione di lessico e grammatica oggi ?


Sono stata pesantemente redarguita per il mio linguaggio...


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono stata pesantemente redarguita per il mio linguaggio...



ti ho consigliato....


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti ho consigliato....


Vabbe!!! M'hai fatto passare per zozza!!! E su!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sparisci.....la donna dei misteri...


Pure  Mettiamoci anche il mistero e siamo a posto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono stata pesantemente redarguita per il mio linguaggio...


Capito : orsù non ti lasciar prendere dallo sconforto  :carneval: mi sembra adeguata come risposta


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure  Mettiamoci anche il mistero e siamo a posto


Ma tutti sti regali a chi poi?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tutti sti regali a chi poi?


Amiche


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amiche


Vabbè...io so geloso...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...io so geloso...


Delle amiche ? :singleeye:ma va la


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Delle amiche ? :singleeye:ma va la


Paracula....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paracula....


Io? tu non mi accompagni mai a fare shopping :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io? tu non mi accompagni mai a fare shopping :rotfl::rotfl:


>Tu non mi inviti mai...esci da sola....


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> >Tu non mi inviti mai...esci da sola....


BOOOM !!!!! :carneval: La prossima volta ti do un giorno di anticipo


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> BOOOM !!!!! :carneval: La prossima volta ti do un giorno di anticipo



Si....voglio vedere...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....voglio vedere...


Vediamo ....


----------



## oscuro (23 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vediamo ....


Ci sto!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello


:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

Ultime:
il mio fegato è in sciopero, ma dicono si riprenderà
sono anemica
la glicemia invece di scendere sale, quindi rischio diabete dietro l'angolo, ma ancora nella norma e sotto controllo
la vitamina D non so nemmeno dove sta di casa
confermata sindrome metabolica e relativa sindrome di ovaio policistico.

Figata.

Però in 10 giorni ho perso altri 2 kg. Il doc è contento, io più di lui! 
Sia lui che il p.t. sono d'accordo a reintegrare un minimo i carbo, 2 volte a settimana posso mangiare la mia amata pasta! Oh yeah!


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello


Mmmh me dici, eh? Sarà che io me rompo così tanto a discutere


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ultime:
> il mio fegato è in sciopero, ma dicono si riprenderà
> sono anemica
> la glicemia invece di scendere sale, quindi rischio diabete dietro l'angolo, ma ancora nella norma e sotto controllo
> ...


consiglierei un tegame di pasta al salmone


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> consiglierei un tegame di pasta al salmone


Ma non mi far venire la bava alla bocca pure te!!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi far venire la bava alla bocca pure te!!!


hai detto che ti manca la pasta e che devi recuperare la vitamina D.

ora,visto che non puoi stare tutto il giorno a prendere il sole,un tegame di pasta al salmone parvemi un buon compromesso


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai detto che ti manca la pasta e che devi recuperare la vitamina D.
> 
> ora,visto che non puoi stare tutto il giorno a prendere il sole,un tegame di pasta al salmone parvemi un buon compromesso


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ultime:
> il mio fegato è in sciopero, ma dicono si riprenderà
> sono anemica
> la glicemia invece di scendere sale, quindi rischio diabete dietro l'angolo, ma ancora nella norma e sotto controllo
> ...


l'importante è riprendersi, daje Nicka tu sei forte :up:


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

*Aiuto!*

Ho dell'ottimo zafferano iraniano in casa, domani ho a pranzo un'amica e vorrei cucinarle qualcosa appunto con questo strepitoso zafferano.
Ho tutta la mattinata per procurarmi gli ingredienti e cucinare e ne ho molta voglia.
Desidero una ricetta che non ammazzi appunto il sapore eccelso (già da me provato, ovviamente) di questo aroma che mi è costato una tombola.

Suggerimenti?


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'importante è riprendersi, daje Nicka tu sei forte :up:


Si fa quel che si può!!!! 
Ma la faccia del doc quando mi ha detto "ma io sono curioso di pesarti!!" :rotfl: sembrava un bambino, per fortuna si esalta così lui!!


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho dell'ottimo zafferano iraniano in casa, domani ho a pranzo un'amica e vorrei cucinarle qualcosa appunto con questo strepitoso zafferano.
> Ho tutta la mattinata per procurarmi gli ingredienti e cucinare e ne ho molta voglia.
> Desidero una ricetta che non ammazzi appunto il sapore eccelso (già da me provato, ovviamente) di questo aroma che mi è costato una tombola.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


io con lo zafferano preso a Instanbul ci ho preparato il pollo con le zucchine... ma ricetta auto inventata  quindi non so se ti può piacere... il procedimento è identico al pollo al curry, solo che dopo aver fatto rosolare il pollo pre infarinato nell'olio, aggiungo le zucchine alla julienne e poca cipolla.. quando sono quasi cotte aggiungo zafferano e mezza tazza d'acqua..

(magari acqua con la c, corretto )


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io con lo zafferano preso a Instanbul ci ho preparato il pollo con le zucchine... ma ricetta auto inventata  quindi non so se ti può piacere... il procedimento è identico al pollo al curry, solo che dopo aver fatto rosolare il pollo pre infarinato nell'olio, aggiungo le zucchine alla julienne e poca cipolla.. quando sono quasi cotte aggiungo zafferano e mezza tazza d'acqua..
> 
> (magari acqua con la c, corretto )


Mi sembra ottima!


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sembra ottima!




guarda, i turchi ci mettono il brodo col dado invece dell'acqua calda... solo che già il pollo è infarinato, poi lo rosoli nell'olio, insommapure il brodo secondo me è una mattonata :unhappy:

la zucchina è un sapore gentile, quindi si sente molto lo zafferano :up: e quello turco è bello intenso.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

stasera a cena uova sode e lenticchie lesse  le adoro!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stasera a cena uova sode e lenticchie lesse  le adoro!


Io crostini con finocchi in insalata e sopra una fetta di salmone ed erba cipollina


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io crostini con finocchi in insalata e sopra una fetta di salmone ed erba cipollina


buoniii  salmone e erba cipollina...


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

io c'avevo troppa fame... 
cacio e pepe


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io c'avevo troppa fame...
> cacio e pepe


nooOooooo  mi potevi chiamare... arrivavo a 180 all'ora - con la mia auto come no:up: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooOooooo  mi potevi chiamare... arrivavo a 180 all'ora - con la mia auto come no:up: :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io c'avevo troppa fame...
> cacio e pepe


SLURP :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2015)

Leggo dal cell dal pc non accedo piu. 
Un bacio alla moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Leggo dal cell dal pc non accedo piu.
> Un bacio alla moglie


Io entro con Tim e Vodafone... Nada con 3G, firefox, IE, safari ect.... Anche io saluto il futuro marito... Chissà che fine ha fatto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io entro con Tim e Vodafone... Nada con 3G, firefox, IE, safari ect.... Anche io saluto il futuro marito... Chissà che fine ha fatto :rotfl:


Ti ho seguito.Eccomi cara.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho seguito.Eccomi cara.:rotfl:


Ciao oscurello tu con cosa entri? Intendo browser o operatore


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao oscurello tu con cosa entri? Intendo browser o operatore


Io sono entrato come sempre...senza nessuna difficoltà...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono entrato come sempre...senza nessuna difficoltà...


Che culo :roftl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culo :roftl:


Che culo?sarà che sono bravo?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo?sarà che sono bravo?


Ok :roftl :


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao oscurello tu con cosa entri? Intendo browser o operatore



Banshee non entra proprio

io non ho problemi né con Explorer né con Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2015)

è stata dura, ma sono entrato :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Banshee non entra proprio
> 
> io non ho problemi né con Explorer né con Tapatalk


Qualche problema credo ci sia io con explorer non riesco ad entrare e nemmeno con operatore 3G... Ci penserà feather


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> è stata dura, ma sono entrato :singleeye:


davanti o dietro?


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Nooo*



Simy ha detto:


> Banshee non entra proprio
> 
> io non ho problemi né con Explorer né con Tapatalk



Se semo giocati banshee?Allora chiudemo il forum.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> davanti o dietro?


all'inizio di solito davanti...


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> all'inizio di solito davanti...



:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2015)

Dall'ufficio con chrome niente. Poi provo da casa. Con wind da cell ok


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

con Safari nessun problema. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*banshee*

Tranquilla non ci siamo dimenticati di te,io, tuo marito,le amiche,coraggio goditi la montagna e quel cane meraviglioso...ti aspettiamo....


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla non ci siamo dimenticati di te,io, tuo marito,le amiche,coraggio goditi la montagna e quel cane meraviglioso...ti aspettiamo....



io inizio a essere gelosa. sappilo 
uomo avvisato...


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> io inizio a essere gelosa. sappilo
> uomo avvisato...



Ma dai che banshee ci manca a tutti...dai...


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Hai*



Simy ha detto:


> io inizio a essere gelosa. sappilo
> uomo avvisato...



hai la faccia come er culo...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> hai la faccia come er culo...:rotfl:


Non mi offendere la damigella :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2015)

Eccomi cari! Io solo con tapatalk adesso, niente google, explorer, nada!
Sto per partire ma vi pizzico sti gg!


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla non ci siamo dimenticati di te,io, tuo marito,le amiche,coraggio goditi la montagna e quel cane meraviglioso...ti aspettiamo....


Eccomi oscù non v'abbandono,  più forte dei problemi di server!
Grazie mi affaccio comunque, quando porto il cane faccio un salto! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che banshee ci manca a tutti...dai...


Mi siete mancati anche voi [emoji173]️


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eccomi oscù non v'abbandono,  più forte dei problemi di server!
> Grazie mi affaccio comunque, quando porto il cane faccio un salto! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ehiiiiiii:up: ma il cane buck?


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehiiiiiii:up: ma il cane buck?


Ma cos'è sta storia di buck?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia di buck?


Premesso che può spiegare meglio oscuro ....il cane che porta a spasso l'uomo di banshee


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehiiiiiii:up: ma il cane buck?


Ciao Fiammaaaa! Si proprio lui! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## banshee (24 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia di buck?


Chiedi a mastro oscuro io non posso ridere ora :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Chiedi a mastro oscuro io non posso ridere ora :rotfl:  :rotfl:


poi spiego....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma cos'è sta storia di buck?


è un pastore tedesco antridroga che fa servizio a fiumicino... è andato in overdose ma ora è ok


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2015)

Ok...il metabolismo s'è smosso...
Ho la fame atavica da stamattina!! Mangiare è una tassa!!! Hamburger di chianina da 200 gr + 100 gr di insalata mista + Coca Zero e dopo 5 minuti netti mi sono ripigliati o crampi della fame...ma non si può campare così!!
Domani giorno di stacco dalla palestra, vediamo se va meglio...


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

io stasera cena con insalata composta da: peperoni crudi, olive, cipollotti freschi... condita con olio prezzemolo sale e succo di limone.
se dopo l'insalata ho ancara fame (eh si, sto cenando adesso) mi faccio una centrifuga con carote, sedano e cetriolo...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io stasera cena con insalata composta da: peperoni crudi, olive, cipollotti freschi... condita con olio prezzemolo sale e succo di limone.
> se dopo l'insalata ho ancora fame (eh si, sto cenando adesso) mi faccio una centrifuga con carote, sedano e cetriolo...


Praticamente solo calorie dall'olio.
Mah...
Hai fatto recentemente analisi del sangue?


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Praticamente solo calorie dall'olio.
> Mah...
> Hai fatto recentemente analisi del sangue?


Sono sana come un pesce. 
A pranzo ho mangiato la pasta e un contorno


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sono sana come un pesce.
> A pranzo ho mangiato la pasta e un contorno


E le proteine?
Sei giovane e i giovani sono sani pure quelli che mangiano da McDonald's.
Anche i legumi te li vedo citare raramente.
Verifica con un nutrizionista.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le proteine?
> Sei giovane e i giovani sono sani pure quelli che mangiano da McDonald's.
> Anche i legumi te li vedo citare raramente.
> Verifica con un nutrizionista.


ma se mangia uova le proteine le prende da lì.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E le proteine?
> Sei giovane e i giovani sono sani pure quelli che mangiano da McDonald's.
> Anche i legumi te li vedo citare raramente.
> Verifica con un nutrizionista.


I legumi li ho mangiati lunedì. ... e stasera mangio le uova. .


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma se mangia uova le proteine le prende da lì.


E dai legumi. .. che mangio a pranzo tre volte a settimana.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

E tutte le mattine bevo latte di soia..
.che sono proteine


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E dai legumi. .. che mangio a pranzo tre volte a settimana.


si, anche dei legumi... quelle delle uova però hanno una qualità migliore.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, anche dei legumi... quelle delle uova però hanno una qualità migliore.


Sì sì.  Lo so...


----------



## ivanl (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...il metabolismo s'è smosso...
> Ho la fame atavica da stamattina!! Mangiare è una tassa!!! Hamburger di chianina da 200 gr + 100 gr di insalata mista + Coca Zero e dopo 5 minuti netti mi sono ripigliati o crampi della fame...ma non si può campare così!!
> Domani giorno di stacco dalla palestra, vediamo se va meglio...


:applauso:


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E tutte le mattine bevo latte di soia..
> .che sono proteine


Hai mai provato la pasta proteica?
A me hanno consigliato quella, appena la provo poi dico com'è...


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato la pasta proteica?
> A me hanno consigliato quella, appena la provo poi dico com'è...


Ho voglia di un bel crescione.....


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho voglia di un bel crescione.....


Presto, presto!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Presto, presto!!


Mi sembra di aver capito che sono stato tra i pochi che è entrato subito e senza problemi...


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che sono stato tra i pochi che è entrato subito e senza problemi...


Non vorrei dire, ma secondo me non è un bellissimo segno...

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato la pasta proteica?
> A me hanno consigliato quella, appena la provo poi dico com'è...


Sinceramente no... mai provata.  La mangio due volte a settimana il resto sono proteine


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sinceramente no... mai provata.  La mangio due volte a settimana il resto sono proteine


Se riesci a integrare appunto con legumi e uova è ok! 
Mi hanno concesso un po' di carboidrati, ma devo stare comunque attenta perchè la curva glicemica non era bellissima, dalle analisi è risultata che la glicemia invece di scendere sale...
Al massimo posso mangiare quella a basso indice glicemico.
Certo che è una bella rottura di cazzo oh...


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire, ma secondo me non è un bellissimo segno...
> 
> :carneval:


Se io entro e altri no...è un bel segno....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se io entro e altri no...è un bel segno....:rotfl:


Ah giusto!!!
La voce che predispone bene!!


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma cazzarola che mortorio oggi.
Mi mangio 3 noci.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ah giusto!!!
> La voce che predispone bene!!


E si...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se riesci a integrare appunto con legumi e uova è ok!
> Mi hanno concesso un po' di carboidrati, ma devo stare comunque attenta perchè la curva glicemica non era bellissima, dalle analisi è risultata che la glicemia invece di scendere sale...
> Al massimo posso mangiare quella a basso indice glicemico.
> Certo che è una bella rottura di cazzo oh...


Si si. Considera che oggi mangio verdure e tofu.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si si. Considera che oggi mangio verdure e tofu.


Io il Tofu non sono riuscita ancora a provarlo  ci proverò


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*

Ti presenti a quest'ora?:rotfl::rotfl:ma che succede a sto forum?mamma mia io di solito mi rompo i coglioni qui,ma è proprio un mortorio sto posto...


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti presenti a quest'ora?:rotfl::rotfl:ma che succede a sto forum?mamma mia io di solito mi rompo i coglioni qui,ma è proprio un mortorio sto posto...


Eh ma sul serio...
Vado a farmi un crescione...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti presenti a quest'ora?:rotfl::rotfl:ma che succede a sto forum?mamma mia io di solito mi rompo i coglioni qui,ma è proprio un mortorio sto posto...


Ho molti impegni  tu caro come va ? Stirato stamattina ? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma sul serio...
> Vado a farmi un crescione...


Io vado a farmi una pippa...è la terza da stamattina....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado a farmi una pippa...è la terza da stamattina....:rotfl:


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho molti impegni  tu caro come va ? Stirato stamattina ? :carneval:


Regali,impegni....sono l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...:rotfl::rotfl:stirato?tirato...:rotfl:come sempre...


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vado a farmi una pippa...è la terza da stamattina....:rotfl:




Ma...ma...ma...
Non dirmi!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm:


E si mia moglie non ci sta mai.....:rotfl::rotfl:e comunque scherzo.:rotfl:Sono due...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Regali,impegni....sono l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri...:rotfl::rotfl:stirato?tirato...:rotfl:come sempre...


ma certo che sei nei miei pensieri :carneval: Pucci Pucci :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che sei nei miei pensieri :carneval: Pucci Pucci :mexican:


Come mi prendi tu per il culo...nessuna...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma...ma...ma...
> Non dirmi!!!


SI,che ci vuo fare?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono difficoltà a collegarsi.
Mi scuso Simy  , lo so che è irritante ricevere consigli non richiesti, ma è facile deperire. Leggevo solo di insalata.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mia moglie non ci sta mai.....:rotfl::rotfl:e comunque scherzo.:rotfl:Sono due...:rotfl:


Me fai fa ste figure  Ma come non misto mai !!!!! Ah ok se son solo,due sei nella media stagionale :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mi prendi tu per il culo...nessuna...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non era l'inverso ?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Se*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era l'inverso ?


Cara moglie sei contraria....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,che ci vuo fare?


A saperlo! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> A saperlo! :carneval:


Ora sei consapevole...


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ora sei consapevole...


Bene bene bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara moglie sei contraria....:rotfl:


Ma che contraria  Lo dici tu


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che contraria  Lo dici tu


Sono anni..che dici non è per me...


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono difficoltà a collegarsi.
> Mi scuso Simy  , lo so che è irritante ricevere consigli non richiesti, ma è facile deperire. Leggevo solo di insalata.


ma irritante di cosa! ma figurati, ogni consiglio è sempre bene accetto! 
scusa tu se ti sono sembrata irritata...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono anni..che dici non è per me...


Anni ?  Ciao Pucci Pucci


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anni ?  Ciao Pucci Pucci


Si esattamente....due anni.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*

Ma qualcuno sa sa mi moglie che fine fa li pomeriggi?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno sa sa mi moglie che fine fa li pomeriggi?:rotfl:


Ma son qui


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma son qui


Scusa ti cercavo in camera da letto...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ti cercavo in camera da letto...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*E*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Nte ce trovo mai.....ridi ridi....:rotfl:la fiamma se spenta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nte ce trovo mai.....ridi ridi....:rotfl:la fiamma se spenta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo dici tu


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo dici tu


E allora non ci vedo bene...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non ci vedo bene...:rotfl::rotfl:


pure !!!!! :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> pure !!!!! :singleeye::mexican:


Tu fatti trovare..che la vista non è necessaria...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fatti trovare..che la vista non è necessaria...:rotfl:


Appunto dicevo io : serve più che altro tatto e olfatto


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo io : serve più che altro tatto e olfatto


E si...ma non te trovo....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...ma non te trovo....:rotfl:


anche questo è  vero :singleeye: Non so darti torto ... 5-3?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche questo è  vero :singleeye: Non so darti torto ... 5-3?


Ho perso il conto...e non mi ricordo cosa si vinceva...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho perso il conto...e non mi ricordo cosa si vinceva...:rotfl::rotfl:


Non si è stabilito ... Si mi ricordo io  ti fidi ?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non si è stabilito ... Si mi ricordo io  ti fidi ?


Mi fido?di te?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:5 a 4?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fido?di te?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:5 a 4?:rotfl::rotfl:


Ora pareggio ... Va a finire così :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora pareggio ... Va a finire così :carneval:


Tanto...vinci sempre tu...alla fine...


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Ma non è che si potrebbe restare IT in questo thread?


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma non è che si potrebbe restare IT in questo thread?


Non trovavo mia moglie...dammi una mano no?


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non trovavo mia moglie...dammi una mano no?



ma dove vuoi che vada? essù, un po' di fiducia.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> ma dove vuoi che vada? essù, un po' di fiducia.


Digiuno da stamattina alla 05.30


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digiuno da stamattina alla 05.30


mica va bene eh!


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> mica va bene eh!


Stasera anticipo.....la partita....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto...vinci sempre tu...alla fine...


Ma se devo sempre tentare la rimonta !


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se devo sempre tentare la rimonta !



Si,ma alla fine....vinci tu...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Banshee*

Banshee libera!ARIDATECE BANSHEE......................:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee libera!ARIDATECE BANSHEE......................:rotfl:


Ma ha avvertito  è al paesello con fidanzato e buck


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ha avvertito  è al paesello con fidanzato e buck


Appunto per quello,che cazzo deve fà ar paesello?se starà  rompe pure i coglioni...:rotfl: non è tipo da paesello...è una elettrica..,la sua fortuna è quel cane...ma alla fine se rompe pure del cane....:rotfl::rotfl:lui sembra si sia portato tutti 33 giri in vinile di ornella vanoni e se li mette a palla tutto il giorno,si è portato le gazzette dello sport del mese scorso per leggerle con cura....ma in finale non sta meglio qui da noi?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto per quello,che cazzo deve fà ar paesello?se starà  rompe pure i coglioni...:rotfl: non è tipo da paesello...è una elettrica..,la sua fortuna è quel cane...ma alla fine se rompe pure del cane....:rotfl::rotfl:lui sembra si sia portato tutti 33 giri in vinile di ornella vanoni e se li mette a palla tutto il giorno,si è portato le gazzette dello sport del mese scorso per leggerle con cura....ma in finale non sta meglio qui da noi?:rotfl:


Però mi sembrava comtenta di stare qualche giorno al paesello, passerà il tempo a meditare


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*MA*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mi sembrava comtenta di stare qualche giorno al paesello, passerà il tempo a meditare


Dici?:rotfl:vabbè...sai che goduria con ornella a palla...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?:rotfl:vabbè...sai che goduria con ornella a palla...


Ornella fa meditare ....


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ornella fa meditare ....


Si,ar cesso....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee libera!ARIDATECE BANSHEE......................:rotfl:



sta in vacanza


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> sta in vacanza


Sono al corrente,aridatecela uguale....


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

Allora:

colazione: latte di soia e caffè; pane burro e marmellata (in realtà ho comprato il Ghee... che secondo la medicina ayurvedica fa tanto bene)

spuntini: due pesche

pranzo: oggi ho zucchine al pomodoro e seitan alla piastra...


per la cena non ho ancora deciso. ma visto che le uova le ho mangiate ieri stasera credo che mi preparerò delle melanzane... e poi... boh...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Però*

Arivolemo la pantera de prati.....teneteve pure er cane....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2015)

stamattina latte e biscotti

oggi pasta al pesto

stasera boh


----------



## banshee (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee libera!ARIDATECE BANSHEE......................:rotfl:


Oooooh oscuuu' ecchime! V'avevo detto che passavo a pizzicarvi!
Buck sta bene grazie:rotfl: corre e si diverte, niente gazzetta :rotfl: 
Mio padre è n altro adrenalinico quindi non stiamo mai fermi, tutte escursioni..ora sto a riposo prendo il sole...
Sul cibo evito di scrivere che sto mangiando  che è meglio


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Dajeeeee*



banshee ha detto:


> Oooooh oscuuu' ecchime! V'avevo detto che passavo a pizzicarvi!
> Buck sta bene grazie:rotfl: corre e si diverte, niente gazzetta :rotfl:
> Mio padre è n altro adrenalinico quindi non stiamo mai fermi, tutte escursioni..ora sto a riposo prendo il sole...
> Sul cibo evito di scrivere che sto mangiando  che è meglio


E dai....e tornata la PANTERA tutti a baciargli il culo....io so er primo..:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai....e tornata la PANTERA tutti a baciargli il culo....io so er primo..:rotfl:


Ahahahah sei sempre il più matto mastro oscuro [emoji57] tu il primo? Beh ne sono lusingata 
Qua come procede?


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

Ormai m'avete levato la corona... vabbè...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahah sei sempre il più matto mastro oscuro [emoji57] tu il primo? Beh ne sono lusingata
> Qua come procede?


Ok,io so er primo e l'ultimo...:rotfl:!Qui come procede?tutto benissimo,c'è armonia,empatia,allegria,amicizia,e un pizzico di malinconia.se rompermo ercà.


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

:





Simy ha detto:


> Ormai m'avete levato la corona... vabbè...


Non si permettessero proprio:ira::clava:


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :
> 
> Non si permettessero proprio:ira::clava:



il mio tempo è passato. me ne farò una ragione


----------



## ivanl (26 Giugno 2015)

oggi mezzo pomodoro scondito, un pezzo di crudo a morsi e basta...stasera boh


----------



## banshee (26 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio tempo è passato. me ne farò una ragione


Tu non mi ti fili [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] e nemmeno mi marito!


----------



## ologramma (26 Giugno 2015)

Latte e biscotti per colazione , quella delle sette , prima alle 6 tazza di orzo, poi alle otto tazza di caffè il primo di una lunga serie intervallato con quelli decaffeinati.
Pranzo, pasta trenette  circa un etto o poco più con sugo quasi bianco di pesce con cozze e vongole , poi due fettine sottili di pane senza sale con prosciuto cotto alle erbe , quindi albicocche , un po di melone e un po di pesca e solito caffettino  mi stavo addormentando sul letto.
Stasera una insalatiera di pomodori con una bella mozzarella tagliata a fettine con alice , al pomodoro gli aggiungo il basilico fresco preso sul balcone e un bel cetriolo , però la sera non prendo caffè .


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Tu non mi ti fili [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] e nemmeno mi marito!


io veramente non ti ho rotto le palle perché stai in vacanza


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> il mio tempo è passato. me ne farò una ragione


Ma dai...che morto un papa se ne fa un altro...


----------



## ivanl (26 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io veramente non ti ho rotto le palle perché stai in vacanza


pure io...un saluto alla moglie, visto che e' passata di qui 
Tra mezz'ora mi metto in autostrada per l'aeroporto, speriamo non ci sia casino...


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai...che morto un papa se ne fa un altro...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 10518[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Te a tavola devi mette la carta igienica....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te a tavola devi mette la carta igienica....:rotfl:


perché sono una merda o per la faccia da culo?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> perché sono una merda o per la faccia da culo?


Ovviamente la seconda.


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovviamente la seconda.


prendo nota

:saggio:


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*E si*



Simy ha detto:


> prendo nota
> 
> :saggio:


E come no.....hai voglia....


----------



## Eratò (27 Giugno 2015)

E mo chi ce la indica l'uscita qui dentro?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E mo chi ce la indica l'uscita qui dentro?


Sempre io


----------



## Eratò (27 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sempre io


Meno male...mi stavo disorientando


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Meno male...mi stavo disorientando


No no. Tranquilla [emoji173]


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Eccoci*

Tutti al mare,ed io no.:rotfl:Tutti a casa culi sul divano ed io no.:rotfl:Allora tutto bene?a roma è festa ma non per tutti...


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti al mare,ed io no.:rotfl:Tutti a casa culi sul divano ed io no.:rotfl:Allora tutto bene?a roma è festa ma non per tutti...



che ce vo fa
a chi tanto e chi niente


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



ologramma ha detto:


> che ce vo fa
> a chi tanto e chi niente


E si,a me spesso tanto...ma nel culo mio...:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,a me spesso tanto...ma nel culo mio...:rotfl:


Il segreto è, una volta che te l'hanno  appuntato nun te move se no fai il gioco del nemico:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti al mare,ed io no.:rotfl:Tutti a casa culi sul divano ed io no.:rotfl:Allora tutto bene?a roma è festa ma non per tutti...


buongiorno  buon lavoro


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti al mare,ed io no.:rotfl:Tutti a casa culi sul divano ed io no.:rotfl:Allora tutto bene?a roma è festa ma non per tutti...


Ma magari al mare!!!


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> buongiorno  buon lavoro


Grazie,stanotte non ti ho trovato dov'eri?


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma magari al mare!!!


Allora te come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,stanotte non ti ho trovato dov'eri?


come non mi hai trovato ?  eppure russavo :rotfl:...stamattina sono in relax (io)


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> come non mi hai trovato ?  eppure russavo :rotfl:...stamattina sono in relax (io)


maremma che paracula


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora te come stai?


A pecora...come vuoi che stia...
E' da stamattina che non ne gira una giusta, una dico...mica tante...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> maremma che paracula


Pucci, Pucci  io paracula ?  Tu invece ...


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pucci, Pucci  io paracula ?  Tu invece ...


Io invece cosa?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece cosa?:rotfl:


Paraculissimo


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Paraculissimo


Ma quale paraculo...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

Ciao a tutti! Oggi ancora festa...domani si ritorna a lavoro  e soprattutto a dieta 
Mi vergogno a scrivere quello che ho mangiato 
Voi tutto bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Oggi ancora festa...domani si ritorna a lavoro  e soprattutto a dieta
> Mi vergogno a scrivere quello che ho mangiato
> Voi tutto bene?


Scrivi scrivi pure quello che hai mangiato vogliamo soffrire anche noi


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Oggi ancora festa...domani si ritorna a lavoro  e soprattutto a dieta
> Mi vergogno a scrivere quello che ho mangiato
> Voi tutto bene?


Non vergognarti ed elenca con dovizia di particolari 
Io, senza di te, mi sono ridotto a mangiare pomodori crudi sconditi e pasta all'olio


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scrivi scrivi pure quello che hai mangiato vogliamo soffrire anche noi


Di tutto Fiamma... Pappardelle al ragù di cinghiale in bianco, abbacchio arrosto (agnello, n.d.r.) spuntature e salsicce, brace di arrosticini di pecora....
Però ho camminato tantissimo  ho fatto scalate :rotfl:
Mi sono abbronzata un sacco!


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Di tutto Fiamma... Pappardelle al ragù di cinghiale in bianco, abbacchio arrosto (agnello, n.d.r.) spuntature e salsicce, brace di arrosticini di pecora....
> Però ho camminato tantissimo  ho fatto scalate :rotfl:
> Mi sono abbronzata un sacco!


i capelli poi? non hai mica postato la foto


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non vergognarti ed elenca con dovizia di particolari
> Io, senza di te, mi sono ridotto a mangiare pomodori crudi sconditi e pasta all'olio


Marito!! [emoji173]️
Ho fatto schifo 
Ora sono tornata  l unto è di nuovo con te


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> i capelli poi? non hai mica postato la foto


È vero...domani la posto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Di tutto Fiamma... Pappardelle al ragù di cinghiale in bianco, abbacchio arrosto (agnello, n.d.r.) spuntature e salsicce, brace di arrosticini di pecora....
> Però ho camminato tantissimo  ho fatto scalate :rotfl:
> Mi sono abbronzata un sacco!


Tutto buono, ingrasso,solo a leggere :rotfl: però camminare e abbronzatura !!!!!:up:


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Marito!! [emoji173]️
> Ho fatto schifo
> Ora sono tornata  l unto è di nuovo con te


Grazie, amo', mi siete mancati tutti e due (tu e l'unto)


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto buono, ingrasso,solo a leggere :rotfl: però camminare e abbronzatura !!!!!:up:


Calcola ho fatto un'escursione di 6 ore  con attraversamento di fiumi e superamento parete rocciosa con i cavi...ho rischiato di andà di sotto  peró ho smaltito tutto :rotfl:
L'abbronzatura da montagna è fantastica 
Tu come stai? Tu marito ha fatto il bravo? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Grazie, amo', mi siete mancati tutti e due (tu e l'unto)


  tu come va? Ho letto che partivi!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Calcola ho fatto un'escursione di 6 ore  con attraversamento di fiumi e superamento parete rocciosa con i cavi...ho rischiato di andà di sotto  peró ho smaltito tutto :rotfl:
> L'abbronzatura da montagna è fantastica
> Tu come stai? Tu marito ha fatto il bravo? :rotfl:


Io discretamente ... Marito sabato era in panciolle  Domenica non pervenuto oggi lavora :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Calcola ho fatto un'escursione di 6 ore  con attraversamento di fiumi e superamento parete rocciosa con i cavi...ho rischiato di andà di sotto  peró ho smaltito tutto :rotfl:
> L'abbronzatura da montagna è fantastica
> Tu come stai? Tu marito ha fatto il bravo? :rotfl:


VIVA LA PANTERA....è tornata....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io discretamente ... Marito sabato era in panciolle  Domenica non pervenuto oggi lavora :carneval:


Eh certo non pervenuto...ma le donne qui dentro...tutte paracule...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo non pervenuto...ma le donne qui dentro...tutte paracule...:rotfl:


Oh ieri non ti " ho visto" qui, c'eri ?


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh ieri non ti " ho visto" qui, c'eri ?


Ero a letto....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> VIVA LA PANTERA....è tornata....!:up:


Mastro Oscuro !! Buck s'è divertito :up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Mastro Oscuro !! Buck s'è divertito :up:


E si...solo buck si è divertito...ci avrei scommesso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...solo buck si è divertito...ci avrei scommesso...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahah dai nonostante sono elettrica me la sono cavata [emoji57] non mi sono annoiata [emoji57] a parte il viaggio che vabbè per arrivare su tocca fa una stradaccia :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahah dai nonostante sono elettrica me la sono cavata [emoji57] non mi sono annoiata [emoji57] a parte il viaggio che vabbè per arrivare su tocca fa una stradaccia :rotfl:


Mamma mia...la classica strada da vecchio e da pijanculo.MAI.


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

:rotfl: è l'unica :rotfl: l'alternativa è volare :rotfl: 
Me dovrei fa un dirigibile :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: è l'unica :rotfl: l'alternativa è volare :rotfl:
> Me dovrei fa un dirigibile :rotfl:


Non è per me...a me me deve salire il cuore in gola e non solo.....


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è per me...a me me deve salire il cuore in gola e non solo.....


:rotfl: :rotfl: eh no direi di no


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu come va? Ho letto che partivi!


No, accompagnavo moglie ufficiale e figlio in partenza...la moglie è ritornata, comunque. Due giorni da solo con pasta all'olio e pomodori sconditi...me misero...


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: eh no direi di no


Però se la strada è quella,che vuoi fare?:rotfl:na pippa ogni 5 km.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, accompagnavo moglie ufficiale e figlio in partenza...la moglie è ritornata, comunque. *Due giorni da solo con pasta all'olio e pomodori sconditi...*me misero...


Che stronzo.


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che stronzo.


Per me solo mi secca cucinare, ne approfitto per perdere qualche etto. Se poi ho voglia di qualcosa diverso, me ne vado al ristorante


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per me solo mi secca cucinare, ne approfitto per perdere qualche etto. Se poi ho voglia di qualcosa diverso, me ne vado al ristorante


Che stronzo. [2]


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero a letto....:rotfl:


Un amore incompreso  :carneval: Nessuno dei due  lo comprende :rotfl:Che matrimonio !!!!!


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per me solo mi secca cucinare, ne approfitto per perdere qualche etto. Se poi ho voglia di qualcosa diverso, me ne vado al ristorante


E invece dovresti cucinare quando sei solo! Ti gratifichi [emoji57] 
Comunque sono tornata  l unto è nuovamente con te


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un amore incompreso  :carneval: Nessuno dei due  lo comprende :rotfl:Che matrimonio !!!!!


Un matrimonio classico oserei dire!


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un amore incompreso  :carneval: Nessuno dei due  lo comprende :rotfl:Che matrimonio !!!!!


E si....paracula...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un matrimonio classico oserei dire!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, accompagnavo* moglie ufficiale *e figlio in partenza...la moglie è ritornata, comunque. Due giorni da solo con pasta all'olio e pomodori sconditi...me misero...


Perché hai un'altra moglie?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....paracula...:rotfl:


Sarà un matrimonio che durerà nel tempo, le premesse ci sono tutte :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> Per me solo mi secca cucinare, ne approfitto per perdere qualche etto. Se poi ho voglia di qualcosa diverso, me ne vado al ristorante


Hai al mia approvazione,l'umo che si cucina da solo mi puzza di pijanculo latente,furioso ma latente.:up:Io pure non mi cucino mai.Esco e mi compro qualcosa,ma io sono maschio.


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2015)

*BIGAMIA ON TRADINET!!!*​


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà un matrimonio che durerà nel tempo, le premesse ci sono tutte :mexican:


Si classico...come no...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E invece dovresti cucinare quando sei solo! Ti gratifichi [emoji57]
> Comunque sono tornata  l unto è nuovamente con te


hai ragione, ma la pigrizia spesso prende il sopravvento 
e poi sono sempre al circolo a giocare a tennis, chè nessuno rompe, quindi faccio prima a fermarmi al ristorante o a mangiare una cosa veloce a casa


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché hai un'altra moglie?


la mia bellissima promessa sposa qui


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si classico...come no...:rotfl:


Pucci, Pucci (2) :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai al mia approvazione,l'umo che si cucina da solo mi puzza di pijanculo latente,furioso ma latente.:up:Io pure non mi cucino mai.Esco e mi compro qualcosa,*ma io sono maschio*.


Neanche io cucino mai per me sola. E io sono fimmena.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma la pigrizia spesso prende il sopravvento
> e poi sono sempre al circolo a giocare a tennis, che nessuno rompe, *quindi faccio prima a fermarmi al ristorante *o a mangiare una cosa veloce a casa


E invece vai a casa a cucinarti pasta all'olio e pomodori sconditi. Da solo. Invece di fermarti a mangiare al circolo che magari magni decente e forse c'è pure un pò di fregna. Ma io la racchetta te la infilo nel culo, te la infilo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Neanche io cucino mai per me sola. E io sono fimmena.


Giusto, solo quando c'è l'uomo che ti dice "o lo fai tu, o la fa tua madre, o tua sorella o tuo padre, non me ne frega un cazzo".


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

L'uomo ch ama cucinare ha il culetto estroverso....


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece vai a casa a cucinarti pasta all'olio e pomodori sconditi. Da solo. Invece di fermarti a mangiare al circolo che magari magni decente e forse c'è pure un pò di fregna. Ma io la racchetta te la infilo nel culo, te la infilo.


per un paio di giorni non muoio mica...comunque sabato sera ho cenato al circolo con i professionisti della forchetta locali


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *per un paio di giorni non muoio mica...*comunque sabato sera ho cenato al circolo con i professionisti della forchetta locali


Male. E poi dovevi andarci casomai con le professioniste della pompa locali.


----------



## Tessa (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto, solo quando c'è l'uomo che ti dice "o lo fai tu, o la fa tua madre, o tua sorella o tuo padre, non me ne frega un cazzo".


Fare la spesa e cucinare gli piace se ha tempo.
A me no. Anche quando il tempo ce l'ho.


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. E poi dovevi andarci casomai con le professioniste della pompa locali.


il circolo lo frequenta anche mia moglie, credo non sarebbe stato consigliabile


----------



## Tessa (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male. E poi dovevi andarci casomai con le professioniste della pompa locali.


Non ti capaciti che ci siano anche uomini senza il chiodo fisso della figa in testa?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fare la spesa e cucinare gli piace se ha tempo.
> A me no. Anche quando il tempo ce l'ho.


E' quello che non gli piace il problema, non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ti capaciti che ci siano anche uomini senza il chiodo fisso della figa in testa?


No.


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ti capaciti che ci siano anche uomini senza il chiodo fisso della figa in testa?


ah, ma  io ce l'ho, solo che e' rivolto verso un'unica persona


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> il circolo lo frequenta anche mia moglie, credo non sarebbe stato consigliabile


E appunto, stronzo [3]. Tua moglioe non c'è e tu vai a casa a mangiarti pasta all'olio e pomdori sconditi abbrutito come un merdone. Oh. Circolo o non circolo, cazzo fai qualcosa di DIVERSO. Esci per la puttana. E invece il cazzo, aspettiamo il lunedì mattina così da patrugnarsi di pizza all'olio con Banshee, che almeno un po' ci credi. Vaffanculo.


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E appunto, stronzo [3]. Tua moglioe non c'è e tu vai a casa a mangiarti pasta all'olio e pomdori sconditi abbrutito come un merdone. Oh. Circolo o non circolo, cazzo fai qualcosa di DIVERSO. Esci per la puttana. E invece il cazzo, aspettiamo il lunedì mattina così da patrugnarsi di pizza all'olio con Banshee, che almeno un po' ci credi. Vaffanculo.


Sono uscito: venerdi ho cenato in piacevole compagnia femminile, sabato ho giocato tre ore a tennis, ho cenato al circolo; domenica ho fatto un giro in moto. 
A pranzo sabato e domenica ho mangiato a casa pasta all'olio e pomodori, non mi sembra di essermi troppo abbrutito..
Riguardo a Banshee, sei solo geloso


----------



## banshee (29 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai al mia approvazione,l'umo che si cucina da solo mi puzza di pijanculo latente,furioso ma latente.:up:Io pure non mi cucino mai.Esco e mi compro qualcosa,ma io sono maschio.


Tu non fai testo perché non magni proprio :rotfl: te dovevo portà al paesello :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sono uscito: venerdi ho cenato in piacevole compagnia femminile, sabato ho giocato tre ore a tennis, ho cenato al circolo; domenica ho fatto un giro in moto.
> A pranzo sabato e domenica ho mangiato a casa pasta all'olio e pomodori, non mi sembra di essermi troppo abbrutito..
> Riguardo a Banshee, sei solo geloso


Vade retro pizza all'olio. Piacevole compagnia femminile. Qualcuno gli spari.


----------



## Simy (29 Giugno 2015)

Io sono a milano [emoji16]


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

*buongiorno*

da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.

giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
cena proteine e verdure

giorni liberi da allenamento: proteine e verdure a pranzo, pesce e verdure a cena.

spuntini frutta..

 sostegno psicologico a volontà


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.
> 
> giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
> cena proteine e verdure
> ...


ce la farai


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Ciao*



banshee ha detto:


> da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.
> 
> giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
> cena proteine e verdure
> ...



Ben tornato a pantera,che te magni oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

Ogni mattina mi sveglio sempre con più fame...
Mi possono pure dire che è un buon segno, io maledico il mondo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ogni mattina mi sveglio sempre con più fame...
> Mi possono pure dire che è un buon segno, io maledico il mondo.



Le due pantere del forum hanno fame.A domani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io scappo...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ce la farai


ciao Fiamma  :bacissimo:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ogni mattina mi sveglio sempre con più fame...
> Mi possono pure dire che è un buon segno, io maledico il mondo.


ma è un buonissimo segnoooo! se ti si attiva il metabolismo hai svoltato :up:

ma perchè non sei contenta?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le due pantere del forum hanno fame.A domani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io scappo...


mastro oscù, io ho sempre fame  non è una novità :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.
> 
> giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
> cena proteine e verdure
> ...


dai che ce la fai


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma è un buonissimo segnoooo! se ti si attiva il metabolismo hai svoltato :up:
> 
> ma perchè non sei contenta?


Perchè ho fame, stamattina ero nera...
Mi aggiravo per casa con sguardo torvissimo...
Voglio mangiarmi un bue.
E poi è una spesa!!! Sono sempre dietro a comprare cibarie!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dai che ce la fai


ce la devo fare :up:

eliminati formaggi e latticini, legumi, pomodoro etc... e ovviamente alcool fritti e dolci..un mese di disintossicazione


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ce la devo fare :up:
> 
> eliminati formaggi e latticini, legumi, pomodoro etc... e ovviamente alcool fritti e dolci..un mese di disintossicazione


Legumi ? Sei sicura ?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè ho fame, stamattina ero nera...
> Mi aggiravo per casa con sguardo torvissimo...
> *Voglio mangiarmi un bue.
> *E poi è una spesa!!! Sono sempre dietro a comprare cibarie!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: benvenuta nel mio mondo, io sto sempre così..


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Legumi ? Sei sicura ?


e purtroppo sì.. intolleranza al nichel alimentare  e al latte, quindi via anche cioccolata fondente (che io adoro), melanzane, peperoni, pomodori...


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: benvenuta nel mio mondo, io sto sempre così..


E allora vuol dire che a te funziona quello stronzo di metabolismo...
Mi mangio pure te!!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora vuol dire che a te funziona quello stronzo di metabolismo...
> Mi mangio pure te!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, mi funziona solo se mi ammazzo di sport, altrimenti ingrasso istantaneamente 

in montagna è andata bene perchè ho fatto escursioni lunghissime e faticose, quindi ho bruciato..

per esempio, una settimana in panciolle all inclusive sono capace di tornare a casa con 3 kg in più..


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no, mi funziona solo se mi ammazzo di sport, altrimenti ingrasso istantaneamente
> 
> ...


Al momento non ci voglio manco pensare all'all inclusive!


----------



## ologramma (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ce la devo fare :up:
> 
> eliminati formaggi e latticini, legumi, pomodoro etc... e ovviamente alcool fritti e dolci..un mese di disintossicazione


Che tortura ti fai , ma stai male o lo fai per la linea?
Io già deciso che fare a mezzogiorno e sera con la mia signora pasta con un bel sughetto al tonno e contorno , la sera melanzane con mozzarella e qualcosa per accompagnare , domenica mangiato fritto e cena ossi buco in padella , fatte analisi giorni fa quindi sto in sospeso per i risultati intanto mangio poi in caso mi disintossico anche io


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Al momento non ci voglio manco pensare all'all inclusive!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quando vai in ferie tu?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Che tortura ti fai , ma stai male o lo fai per la linea?
> Io già deciso che fare a mezzogiorno e sera con la mia signora pasta con un bel sughetto al tonno e contorno , la sera melanzane con mozzarella e qualcosa per accompagnare , domenica mangiato fritto e cena ossi buco in padella , fatte analisi giorni fa quindi sto in sospeso per i risultati intanto mangio poi in caso mi disintossico anche io


ciao Ologramma  per la salute... sono intollerante al lattosio e al nichel alimentare. Non sono allergie, per cui basta un periodo depurativo e poi reintegrazione controllata...


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> quando vai in ferie tu?


Non so manco se ci vado quest'anno...


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non so manco se ci vado quest'anno...



Me pare giusto.:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me pare giusto.:rotfl:




Perchè!?!?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so manco se ci vado quest'anno...


azz!!  ma veramente? pesante.....


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> azz!!  ma veramente? pesante.....


Eh...vai a comprare casa in periodo di tasse e acconti e puttanate simili...:unhappy:
Se la compro ovviamente, fatto richiesta di mutuo a metà aprile e ancora non ci dicono un cazzo.
E c'ho il gufo di agente immobiliare che mi sta derattizzando i coglioni (cit.) per concludere. Addirittura ha tirato fuori nuovi acquirenti...bello, una casa rimasta invenduta anni e mò la vogliono tutti.


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Ologramma  per la salute... sono intollerante al lattosio e al nichel alimentare. Non sono allergie, per cui basta un periodo depurativo e poi reintegrazione controllata...



Ma perché no abbinamenti verdure cotte e crude


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.
> 
> giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
> cena proteine e verdure
> ...


:uhoh:
hai tutta la mia comprensione..


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e purtroppo sì.. intolleranza al nichel alimentare  e al latte, quindi via anche cioccolata fondente (che io adoro), melanzane, peperoni, pomodori...


ma che e' successo??


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...vai a comprare casa in periodo di tasse e acconti e puttanate simili...:unhappy:
> Se la compro ovviamente, fatto richiesta di mutuo a metà aprile e ancora non ci dicono un cazzo.
> E c'ho il gufo di agente immobiliare che mi sta derattizzando i coglioni (cit.) per concludere. Addirittura ha tirato fuori nuovi acquirenti...bello, una casa rimasta invenduta anni e mò la vogliono tutti.


Ce la farete! :up:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ce la farete! :up:


Me lo auguro...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perché no abbinamenti verdure cotte e crude


la nutrizionista mi ha detto di non abbinarle mai. o cotta, o cruda... sinceramente non lo so perchè


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la nutrizionista mi ha detto di non abbinarle mai. o cotta, o cruda... sinceramente non lo so perchè


L'hanno detto anche a me.
Tra l'altro dicono anche che sia preferibile non cuocerle e basta...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...vai a comprare casa in periodo di tasse e acconti e puttanate simili...:unhappy:
> Se la compro ovviamente, fatto richiesta di mutuo a metà aprile e ancora non ci dicono un cazzo.
> E c'ho il gufo di agente immobiliare che mi sta derattizzando i coglioni (cit.) per concludere. Addirittura ha tirato fuori nuovi acquirenti...bello, una casa rimasta invenduta anni e mò la vogliono tutti.


eh capisco... c

eccerto, ora la vogliono tutti... perchè devono tirare sul prezzo? comunque in bocca al lupo per tutto :up:


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la nutrizionista mi ha detto di non abbinarle mai. o cotta, o cruda... sinceramente non lo so perchè





Nicka ha detto:


> L'hanno detto anche a me.
> Tra l'altro dicono anche che sia preferibile non cuocerle e basta...


è la prima volta che mi capita di sentirlo


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma che e' successo??


buongiorno caro.. intollerante al nichel alimentare e lattosio  c'agg fa...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da oggi alimentazione controllata.. non "dieta" vera e propria, ma quasi.
> 
> giorni di allenamento: pasta in bianco a pranzo con verdure (1 porzione o cotta o cruda, mai abbinare)
> cena proteine e verdure
> ...


ciao ban  ma quanti chili hai preso?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ban  ma quanti chili hai preso?


ciao Nob  nessuno... ho un paio di intolleranze e mi devo depurare perchè solitamente non sto molto attenta 

tu come va?' è tanto che non ti leggo


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh capisco... c
> 
> eccerto, ora la vogliono tutti... perchè devono tirare sul prezzo? comunque in bocca al lupo per tutto :up:


Ma io non ci credo, era in vendita da 5 anni dai...
E mò arrivano gli avvoltoi...ma per favore!
E' quel rincoglioni di agente immobiliare che vuole i soldi, te lo dico io...
Tra l'altro gli ho detto che possiamo fare direttamente il rogito (visto che la banca i soldi ce li dà a rogito) e lui dice che bisogna per forza fare il compromesso.
Roba che pure il notaio mi ha detto che è un imbecille...
Io un compromesso senza certezza di mutuo non lo faccio.


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno caro.. intollerante al nichel alimentare e lattosio  c'agg fa...


ah, pensavo una cosa uscita ora...
'sta storia delle verdure non la sapevo neanche io...


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ci credo, era in vendita da 5 anni dai...
> E mò arrivano gli avvoltoi...ma per favore!
> E' quel rincoglioni di agente immobiliare che vuole i soldi, te lo dico io...
> Tra l'altro gli ho detto che possiamo fare direttamente il rogito (visto che la banca i soldi ce li dà a rogito) e lui dice che bisogna per forza fare il compromesso.
> ...


Si vede che e' d'accordo con il suo notaio, cosi' paghi due atti...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ci credo, era in vendita da 5 anni dai...
> E mò arrivano gli avvoltoi...ma per favore!
> E' quel rincoglioni di agente immobiliare che vuole i soldi, te lo dico io...
> Tra l'altro gli ho detto che possiamo fare direttamente il rogito (visto che la banca i soldi ce li dà a rogito) e lui dice che bisogna per forza fare il compromesso.
> ...


ma certo che non è vero.. lo fanno sempre  è capitato anche ai miei..

direi, il compromesso senza certezza di mutuo non lo fai no.. :up:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si vede che e' d'accordo con il suo notaio, cosi' paghi due atti...


Ma io l'ho fregato sul nascere in quel senso...perchè col cazzo che vado dice lui, io pago e io mi scelgo il notaio. Mi ci manca solo questo!


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Nob  nessuno... ho un paio di intolleranze e mi devo depurare perchè solitamente non sto molto attenta
> 
> tu come va?' è tanto che non ti leggo


tutto ok ban  il caldo aumenta, e mi impigrisce le dita


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto ok ban  il caldo aumenta, e mi impigrisce le dita


a chi lo dici.. qua a Roma si muore.. previsti 38 oggi :scared:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma certo che non è vero.. lo fanno sempre  è capitato anche ai miei..
> 
> direi, il compromesso senza certezza di mutuo non lo fai no.. :up:


Questo cretino voleva fare il compromesso domani, senza che noi sapessimo niente del mutuo.
Così i proprietari intascavano l'anticipo e lui la provvigione...nella proposta è riportato infatti che al compromesso lui riceve il compenso.
Ma ti pare che io do soldi così tanto per senza che la banca mi dica qualcosa?
Tra l'altro è completamente inutile il compromesso nel nostro caso...e il notaio ce lo ha detto.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo cretino voleva fare il compromesso domani, senza che noi sapessimo niente del mutuo.
> Così i proprietari intascavano l'anticipo e lui la provvigione...nella proposta è riportato infatti che al compromesso lui riceve il compenso.
> Ma ti pare che io do soldi così tanto per senza che la banca mi dica qualcosa?
> Tra l'altro è completamente inutile il compromesso nel nostro caso...e il notaio ce lo ha detto.


eccerto 

ai miei hanno provato a fare il giochetto dell'offerta più alta.. parliamo di un appartamento in vendita da mesi e mesi... con annuncio ricaricato sul web :rotfl: a scadenze mensili, per far vedere che è nuovo..


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Questo cretino voleva fare il compromesso domani, senza che noi sapessimo niente del mutuo.
> Così i proprietari intascavano l'anticipo e lui la provvigione...nella proposta è riportato infatti che al compromesso lui riceve il compenso.
> Ma ti pare che io do soldi così tanto per senza che la banca mi dica qualcosa?
> Tra l'altro è completamente inutile il compromesso nel nostro caso...e il notaio ce lo ha detto.


Sto paese di merda....


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto paese di merda....


Ma sto stronzo s'è trovato davanti me.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eccerto
> 
> ai miei hanno provato a fare il giochetto dell'offerta più alta.. parliamo di un appartamento in vendita da mesi e mesi... con annuncio ricaricato sul web :rotfl: a scadenze mensili, per far vedere che è nuovo..


Guarda che è uno schifo...
E ieri al telefono gli ho detto al tizio "oh, senti...a me la banca non ha detto niente. La proposta l'abbiamo fatta ed è stata accettata vincolata al mutuo, sicchè aspettano risposta affermativa o negativa, ma aspettano. Mi stai solo facendo venire l'ansia."


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto ok ban  il caldo aumenta, e mi impigrisce le dita


Buongiorno :inlove:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sto stronzo s'è trovato davanti me.


:up: ehehehe

la stronza di cui ti parlavo io, s'è trovata a discute con mio padre... :rotfl:

non lo auguro a nessuno calcola


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che è uno schifo...
> E ieri al telefono gli ho detto al tizio "oh, senti...a me la banca non ha detto niente. La proposta l'abbiamo fatta ed è stata accettata vincolata al mutuo, sicchè aspettano risposta affermativa o negativa, ma aspettano. Mi stai solo facendo venire l'ansia."


Fatto benissimo, se avete saggiamente messo 'sto vincolo, aspettano e basta. Magari sollecita la banca (o fatti un giro in qualche altro istituto)


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a chi lo dici.. qua a Roma si muore.. previsti 38 oggi :scared:


pure qui... e si va verso i 40°. Condizionatori di casa preallertati in allarme rosso, pronti a partire :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Fatto benissimo, se avete saggiamente messo 'sto vincolo, aspettano e basta. Magari sollecita la banca (o fatti un giro in qualche altro istituto)


La sollecito un giorno sì e uno no, ma dicono che la pratica non l'hanno più in mano loro visto che è in delibera...ma non si sanno manco i tempi...


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2015)

e se mangiano salame e tiramisù non va bene, se si tengono a stecchetto nemmeno.che pesantezza 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E appunto, stronzo [3]. Tua moglioe non c'è e tu vai a casa a mangiarti pasta all'olio e pomdori sconditi abbrutito come un merdone. Oh. Circolo o non circolo, cazzo fai qualcosa di DIVERSO. Esci per la puttana. E invece il cazzo, aspettiamo il lunedì mattina così da patrugnarsi di pizza all'olio con Banshee, che almeno un po' ci credi. Vaffanculo.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La sollecito un giorno sì e uno no, ma dicono che la pratica non l'hanno più in mano loro visto che è in delibera...ma non si sanno manco i tempi...


beh ovvio, ora ti dicono che non è più di loro competenza perchè è in delibera..

comunque veramente un paese ridicolo siamo.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ci credo, era in vendita da 5 anni dai...
> E mò arrivano gli avvoltoi...ma per favore!
> E' quel rincoglioni di agente immobiliare che vuole i soldi, te lo dico io...
> Tra l'altro gli ho detto che possiamo fare direttamente il rogito (visto che la banca i soldi ce li dà a rogito) *e lui dice che bisogna per forza fare il compromesso.*
> ...


quindi se uno si presenta con un assegno circolare pronto a comprare, bisogna comunque fare il compromesso :rotfl:quanti coglioni che ci sono in giro.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi se uno si presenta con un assegno circolare pronto a comprare, bisogna comunque fare il compromesso :rotfl:quanti coglioni che ci sono in giro.


stai a capì?  

comunque non so da voi, ma a Roma il mercato immobiliare è un disastro...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno :inlove:


ciao moglie :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> stai a capì?
> 
> comunque non so da voi, ma a Roma il mercato immobiliare è un disastro...


qui se hai soldi ora è il momento di comprare al volo! Prezzi crollati, trovi seconde case al mare ad ottime occasioni...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui se hai soldi ora è il momento di comprare al volo! Prezzi crollati, trovi seconde case al mare ad ottime occasioni...


qui sono "crollati" (si fa per dire) i prezzi delle case grandi, e ovviamente di quelle più costose.

nel senso: zone semi centrali dove le case stavano anche a 8.000 € al mq - perchè al centro storico arriviamo a 12.000 € al mq tranquillamente - ora sono scese sui 5.500, 6.000 €.

però zone periferiche e case piccole, i prezzi sono invariati.
per cui la morale è che chi ha i soldi, un affarone lo fa. ma chi ha i soldi li aveva anche prima per cui...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qui sono "crollati" (si fa per dire) i prezzi delle case grandi, e ovviamente di quelle più costose.
> 
> nel senso: zone semi centrali dove le case stavano anche a 8.000 € al mq - perchè al centro storico arriviamo a 12.000 € al mq tranquillamente - ora sono scese sui 5.500, 6.000 €.
> 
> ...


insomma... allora conviene comprare un attico a trinità dei monti e lasciar perdere torre angela


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma... allora conviene comprare un attico a trinità dei monti e lasciar perdere torre angela


esatto. 

chi ha i soldi adesso fa l'affare, perchè per esempio, un appartamento in zona vaticano - san pietro ora a 5/600.000 € lo prendi.. 

una casa piccola in periferia, fai conto 60 mq due camere bagno e cucina, ti faccio l'esempio di Torrevecchia/boccea (dove è successo l'incidente dei rom, per capirci, metro battistini), sta sempre sui 280.000/ 300.000€...


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> qui se hai soldi ora è il momento di comprare al volo! Prezzi crollati, trovi seconde case al mare ad ottime occasioni...


Nob, linka qualche esempio, che ci do' un occhio


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nob, linka qualche esempio, che ci do' un occhio


bravo marito!! :carneval: tutti ar mareeeeeee


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nob, linka qualche esempio, che ci do' un occhio


http://www.subito.it/ville-singole-...iaggia-mare-non-specif-cagliari-129418807.htm

http://www.subito.it/ville-singole-...noramica-200m-dal-mare-cagliari-108872696.htm

Roba del genere... ne trovi parecchie  Che poi quei prezzi se li contratti li fai scendere di parecchio.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto.
> 
> chi ha i soldi adesso fa l'affare, perchè per esempio, *un appartamento in zona vaticano - san pietro ora a 5/600.000 € lo prendi.. *
> 
> una casa piccola in periferia, fai conto 60 mq due camere bagno e cucina, ti faccio l'esempio di Torrevecchia/boccea (dove è successo l'incidente dei rom, per capirci, metro battistini), sta sempre sui 280.000/ 300.000€...


 incredibile...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> incredibile...


prezzo alto o quanto sono scesi?


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> http://www.subito.it/ville-singole-...iaggia-mare-non-specif-cagliari-129418807.htm
> 
> http://www.subito.it/ville-singole-...noramica-200m-dal-mare-cagliari-108872696.htm
> 
> Roba del genere... ne trovi parecchie  Che poi quei prezzi se li contratti li fai scendere di parecchio.


le zone come sono? I prezzi, cosi', senza conoscere bene le zone e senza vedere le foto (qui in ufficio abbiamo il filtro) sembrano niente male...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> prezzo alto o quanto sono scesi?


quanto sono scesi, e soprattutto la "poca" differenza di prezzo con la periferia.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> le zone come sono? I prezzi, cosi', senza conoscere bene le zone e senza vedere le foto (qui in ufficio abbiamo il filtro) sembrano niente male...


la zona è Villasimius... ottimo mare, non il migliore dell'isola ma davvero bella zona. Prezzi più calmi del nord, vicinanza con il porto e l'aeroporto.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quanto sono scesi, e soprattutto la "poca" differenza di prezzo con la periferia.


eh.. il discorso è che chi ha soldi adesso li aveva anche prima 

comprare una casetta per una coppia è improponibile.. ovviamente io faccio l'esempio delle periferie servite da metropolitana, perché altrimenti qui la vita è impossibile.

ho vissuto un anno in un quartiere dove non c'erano i mezzi, venivo a lavoro in macchina. Tempo di percorrenza 1.30/45 (non sto scherzando) poi arrivi nel quartiere dove lavoro e devi pagare le strisce blu :rotfl: 1.00€ l'ora, praticamente se lavori al centro e arrivi in macchina vai a lavorare per pagarti la benzina e le strisce blu per andare a lavorare...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.. il discorso è che chi ha soldi adesso li aveva anche prima
> 
> comprare una casetta per una coppia è improponibile.. ovviamente io faccio l'esempio delle periferie servite da metropolitana, perché altrimenti qui la vita è impossibile.
> 
> ho vissuto un anno in un quartiere dove non c'erano i mezzi, venivo a lavoro in macchina. Tempo di percorrenza 1.30/45 (non sto scherzando) poi arrivi nel quartiere dove lavoro e devi pagare le strisce blu :rotfl: 1.00€ l'ora, praticamente se lavori al centro e arrivi in macchina vai a lavorare per pagarti la benzina e le strisce blu per andare a lavorare...:rotfl:


Noi abbiamo trovato l'affarone veramente...
C'è però da dire che finisco nella campagna ferrarese, a Bologna con quel prezzo forse un garage in centro!


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh.. il discorso è che chi ha soldi adesso li aveva anche prima
> 
> comprare una casetta per una coppia è improponibile.. ovviamente io faccio l'esempio delle periferie servite da metropolitana, perché altrimenti qui la vita è impossibile.
> 
> ho vissuto un anno in un quartiere dove non c'erano i mezzi, venivo a lavoro in macchina. Tempo di percorrenza 1.30/45 (non sto scherzando) poi arrivi nel quartiere dove lavoro e devi pagare le strisce blu :rotfl: 1.00€ l'ora, praticamente se lavori al centro e arrivi in macchina vai a lavorare per pagarti la benzina e le strisce blu per andare a lavorare...:rotfl:


si lo so ban, quando lavoravo lì mi ero trovato l'affitto strategico vicino al lavoro sennò è un manicomio...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo trovato l'affarone veramente...
> C'è però da dire che finisco nella campagna ferrarese, a Bologna con quel prezzo forse un garage in centro!


come stai messa per andare a lavorare?


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come stai messa per andare a lavorare?


Se e' come qua le cose sono diverse...anche se fossero 30 km, si tratterebbe di 20 minuti di stradelle di campagna, dove al massimo incontri un trattore


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come stai messa per andare a lavorare?


Io lavoro prevalentemente da casa, in sede ci vado una volta a settimana (che è a 50 km), altrimenti giro per clienti...che sono in tutta Emilia, da Piacenza a Imola.
Comunque Ferrara-Bologna è niente, sia strada normale che autostrada. 
C'è il bus davanti casa che porta il mio moroso al lavoro. In 40 minuti arriva, ma è già abituato ai 40 minuti di mezzi, le cose praticamente non cambiano.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se e' come qua le cose sono diverse...anche se fossero 30 km, si tratterebbe di 20 minuti di stradelle di campagna, dove al massimo incontri un trattore


uguale a qui insomma :rotfl: io abitavo a 11 km dal lavoro... la seconda casa dove eravamo io e il mio ex... ci impiegavo 1 ora quando ero fortunata, coi mezzi.

autobus che porta alla metro = 45 minuti

metro fino al lavoro = 5 minuti

10 minuti a piedi.

ovviamente in caso di sciopero dei mezzi o alluvione, che ve lo dico a fare :carneval:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

favoloso spuntino con gallette di riso.

:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> favoloso spuntino con gallette di riso.
> 
> :unhappy:


:abbraccio:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


:triste:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> favoloso spuntino con gallette di riso.
> 
> :unhappy:


Hai provato i crackers riso e mais?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai provato i crackers riso e mais?


comprati :up: e lasciati a casa :rotfl::rotfl: domani li provo


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprati :up: e lasciati a casa :rotfl::rotfl: domani li provo


fanno appena un po' meno schifo...:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprati :up: e lasciati a casa :rotfl::rotfl: domani li provo


Io ne ho trovati di 2 tipi.
Quelli Galbusera sono fatti proprio tipo cracker e c'è pure rosmarino. Sono parecchio friabili e si spezzano subito...
A me piacciono molto questi però:







Questi sono croccantissimi, ti pare di mangiare quasi patatine. 

Poi vabbè, tutta sta roba in bocca diventa un pastone eh...però questi ultimi mi sembrano quelli più gustosi...
Sotto forma di cracker apprezzo molto di più, le gallette sembrano polistirolo.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> fanno appena un po' meno schifo...:unhappy:


Ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaai!!!!
C'è una bella differenza per me!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne ho trovati di 2 tipi.
> Quelli Galbusera sono fatti proprio tipo cracker e c'è pure rosmarino. Sono parecchio friabili e si spezzano subito...
> A me piacciono molto questi però:
> 
> ...



ah no, io ho comprato un'altra marca... 

grazie del consiglio ora li cerco


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no, io ho comprato un'altra marca...
> 
> grazie del consiglio ora li cerco


Io li trovo solo al Carrefour!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

pranzo: insalatona con carote, cetrioli e tonno...

aiuto :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pranzo: insalatona con carote, cetrioli e tonno...
> 
> aiuto :unhappy:


Pranzo saltato per un'incazzatura stratosferica  Quando mi incazzo a mina mi si chiude lo stomaco, mi rifarò a cena .... Spero


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pranzo saltato per un'incazzatura stratosferica  Quando mi incazzo a mina mi si chiude lo stomaco, mi rifarò a cena .... Spero


ti capisco. è l'unica occasione in cui nemmeno io mangio.. e mi viene voglia di fumare. ma resisto  :up:

spero tutto ok comunque Signora Oscura :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti capisco. è l'unica occasione in cui nemmeno io mangio.. e mi viene voglia di fumare. ma resisto  :up:
> 
> spero tutto ok comunque Signora Oscura :carneval:


Si si ora tutto a posto, non era colpa del " marito" :carneval:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si ora tutto a posto, non era colpa del " marito" :carneval:


immagino..anche perché Mastro Oscuro non potrebbe mai farti arrabbiare al livello che salti il pranzo


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> immagino..anche perché Mastro Oscuro non potrebbe mai farti arrabbiare al livello che salti il pranzo


Io ho idea che sia invece uno di quelli che ti fa incazzare al punto che salti oltre al pranzo pure la cena e la colazione del giorno dopo...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> immagino..anche perché Mastro Oscuro non potrebbe mai farti arrabbiare al livello che salti il pranzo


Mastro Oscuro è buono


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che sia invece uno di quelli che ti fa incazzare al punto che salti oltre al pranzo pure la cena e la colazione del giorno dopo...


dici?  io invece credo che sarebbe più tipo che ti sciarri violentemente un quarto d'ora/mezzora e poi si fa pace :up:

non lo vedo tipo da musi lunghi e discussioni strascicate..


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che sia invece uno di quelli che ti fa incazzare al punto che salti oltre al pranzo pure la cena e la colazione del giorno dopo...


In quel caso picchio :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dici?  io invece credo che sarebbe più tipo che ti sciarri violentemente un quarto d'ora/mezzora e poi si fa pace :up:
> 
> non lo vedo tipo da musi lunghi e discussioni strascicate..


Ma mica dicevo che lui non mangia...
Ce lo vedo pure io fare il finimondo in poco, poi vai a vedere dall'altra parte come viene presa!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mica dicevo che lui non mangia...
> Ce lo vedo pure io fare il finimondo in poco, poi vai a vedere dall'altra parte come viene presa!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la pensiamo uguale...

eh che io pure sono così :carneval: bomba H in mezzora poi tutto a posto :up:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la pensiamo uguale...
> 
> eh che io pure sono così :carneval: bomba H in mezzora poi tutto a posto :up:


Io no...io ti faccio passare giorni d'inferno...senza mai alzare la voce...
Mi sto sul cazzo da sola!


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Insomma*

Io sto beatamente per i cazzi miei,e purtroppo io i cazzi li  vedo sempre arrivare da lontano.E avviso:amore c'è un cazzo che ci punta attenzione...
Ma voi donne spesso non ci credete fin quando non arriva al tiro del vostro culo,e ci starebbe pure.
Quando mi incazzo tanto?QUANDO POI DEVO FARE A MEZZI CON QUEL CAZZO,ED IL MIO CULO E Saturggi mi sono incazzato anche io con la mia metà,il solito cazzo che non vede e si conficca poco dolcemente nel mio culo....!Io non parto mai per primo,ma quando parto per secondo,parto per due....


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io no...io ti faccio passare giorni d'inferno...senza mai alzare la voce...
> Mi sto sul cazzo da sola!



davvero??  non l'avrei mai detto sai?  ti facevo più tellurica, tipo me 

no io sono toro, non c'è un cazzo da fare, quando vedo rosso mi sale l'ira funesta :rotfl::rotfl:

mia madre mi chiamava "sturm und drang" quand'ero piccola (impeto e assalto) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la pensiamo uguale...
> 
> eh che io pure sono così :carneval: bomba H in mezzora poi tutto a posto :up:


Mi piaci sempre piu'


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto beatamente per i cazzi miei,e purtroppo io cicchi le vedo sempre arrivare da lontano.E avviso:amore c'è un cazzo che ci punta attenzione...
> Ma voi donne spesso non ci credete fin quando non arriva al tiro del vostro culo,e ci starebbe pure.
> *Quando mi incazzo tanto?QUANDO POI DEVO FARE A MEZZI CON QUEL CAZZO,ED IL MIO CULO E Saturo.*Oggi mi sono incazzato anche io con la mia metà,il solito cazzo che non vede e si conficca poco dolcemente nel mio culo....*!Io non parto mai per primo,ma quando parto per secondo,parto per due....*


madonna clà certe volte mi pare di parlare con lo specchio. idem


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto beatamente per i cazzi miei,e purtroppo io i cazzi li  vedo sempre arrivare da lontano.E avviso:amore c'è un cazzo che ci punta attenzione...
> Ma voi donne spesso non ci credete fin quando non arriva al tiro del vostro culo,e ci starebbe pure.
> Quando mi incazzo tanto?QUANDO POI DEVO FARE A MEZZI CON QUEL CAZZO,ED IL MIO CULO E Saturggi mi sono incazzato anche io con la mia metà,il solito cazzo che non vede e si conficca poco dolcemente nel mio culo....!Io non parto mai per primo,ma quando parto per secondo,parto per due....


L'ho detto io che ho paura....:unhappy:
Mi spiace...


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io no...io ti faccio passare giorni d'inferno...senza mai alzare la voce...
> Mi sto sul cazzo da sola!


ne so qualcosa. Ogni tanto mi vedo ricordare cose accadute magari 10 anni fa...io che nemmeno mi ricordo che ho fatto ieri.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> madonna clà certe volte mi pare di parlare con lo specchio. idem



Infatti ivanl ci sta provando con me...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto beatamente per i cazzi miei,e purtroppo io i cazzi li  vedo sempre arrivare da lontano.E avviso:amore c'è un cazzo che ci punta attenzione...
> Ma voi donne spesso non ci credete fin quando non arriva al tiro del vostro culo,e ci starebbe pure.
> Quando mi incazzo tanto?QUANDO POI DEVO FARE A MEZZI CON QUEL CAZZO,ED IL MIO CULO E Saturggi mi sono incazzato anche io con la mia metà,il solito cazzo che non vede e si conficca poco dolcemente nel mio culo....!Io non parto mai per primo,ma quando parto per secondo,parto per due....


Ci siamo incazzati in due ? :singleeye: anche tu hai saltato il pranzo ?


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho detto io che ho paura....:unhappy:
> Mi spiace...



Io poi esplodo...ti aspetto al varco sapendo che passerai da quel varco....e sono veramente fendenti di carne turgida...


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo incazzati in due ? :singleeye: anche tu hai saltato il pranzo ?



No,io ho cominciato dalla colazione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero??  non l'avrei mai detto sai?  ti facevo più tellurica, tipo me
> 
> no io sono toro, non c'è un cazzo da fare, quando vedo rosso mi sale l'ira funesta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mia madre mi chiamava "sturm und drang" quand'ero piccola (impeto e assalto) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, io sono stronza, talmente stronza che alla fine mi chiedi pure scusa...pure se ho sbagliato io...
So diventare molto molto pesante, ma pesante come la tortura della goccia, senza sbalzi, senza scleri, cantilenante, col muso...e il bello è che ti avviso per tempo.
Se poi prosegui è il delirio...
Mi irrito davvero da sola! 
L'ira funesta mi è capitata una volta sola nella vita, mi sono stupita di me stessa... ma garantito, una volta sola.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ne so qualcosa. Ogni tanto mi vedo ricordare cose accadute magari 10 anni fa...io che nemmeno mi ricordo che ho fatto ieri.


:rotfl:

Io quello cerco di limitarlo!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi piaci sempre piu'


non mi hai mai vista arrabbiata  ho imparato a contare fino a 1.000 , in tarda età ma ho imparato..


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti ivanl ci sta provando con me...:rotfl:


te piacerebbe...:blee:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, io sono stronza, talmente stronza che alla fine mi chiedi pure scusa...pure se ho sbagliato io...
> So diventare molto molto pesante, ma pesante come la tortura della goccia, senza sbalzi, senza scleri, cantilenante, col muso...e il bello è che ti avviso per tempo.
> Se poi prosegui è il delirio...
> Mi irrito davvero da sola!
> L'ira funesta mi è capitata una volta sola nella vita, mi sono stupita di me stessa... ma garantito, una volta sola.



Sono specialista nell'alzare lo scontro....ho resistenza e nervi saldi,pensi che sbrocco in realtà sono in controllo....resto lucido quando mi si apre la vena,e quando mi si apre la vena...ti si apre.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non mi hai mai vista arrabbiata  ho imparato a contare fino a 1.000 , in tarda età ma ho imparato..


meglio cosi' che 'nicka style'...oppure 'ma tu 15 anni fa...':sbatti:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono specialista nell'alzare lo scontro....ho resistenza e nervi saldi,pensi che sbrocco in realtà sono in controllo....resto lucido quando mi si apre la vena,e quando mi si apre la vena...ti si apre.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io con te non ci litigherei mai!


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> meglio cosi' che 'nicka style'...oppure 'ma tu 15 anni fa...':sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io con te non ci litigherei mai!



Io con te si,mi piace far pace a colpi nel culo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io sono stronza, talmente stronza che alla fine mi chiedi pure scusa...pure se ho sbagliato io...
> So diventare molto molto pesante, ma pesante come la tortura della goccia, senza sbalzi, senza scleri, cantilenante, col muso...e il bello è che ti avviso per tempo.
> Se poi prosegui è il delirio...
> Mi irrito davvero da sola!
> L'ira funesta mi è capitata una volta sola nella vita, mi sono stupita di me stessa... ma garantito, una volta sola.



no io sono esplosiva. ma sono più tipo claudio, io accumulo... una, due, tre, tu pensi che non è successo niente ed è passata in canzonella, pensi che è andata liscia, quattro, cinque, poi vedo rosso e lì apriti cielo..

e il mio lui m ha pure detto, in montagna: "eh ma tu vedi, tu non ci passi sopra alle cose, accumuli... io invece ecco, se una cosa è andata è andata.."

eh ma beati li c..... tuoi, è ve???


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con te si,mi piace far pace a colpi nel culo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Allora se ne può discutere...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*<io*



banshee ha detto:


> no io sono esplosiva. ma sono più tipo claudio, io accumulo... una, due, tre, tu pensi che non è successo niente ed è passata in canzonella, pensi che è andata liscia, quattro, cinque, poi vedo rosso e lì apriti cielo..
> 
> e il mio lui m ha pure detto, in montagna: "eh ma tu vedi, tu non ci passi sopra alle cose, accumuli... io invece ecco, se una cosa è andata è andata.."
> 
> eh ma beati li c..... tuoi, è ve???



Io ti aspetto dove so che passerai,e ti aspetto con tutti i sentimenti,a cazzo dritto....


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no io sono esplosiva. ma sono più tipo claudio, io accumulo... una, due, tre, tu pensi che non è successo niente ed è passata in canzonella, pensi che è andata liscia, quattro, cinque, poi vedo rosso e lì apriti cielo..
> 
> e il mio lui m ha pure detto, in montagna: "eh ma tu vedi, tu non ci passi sopra alle cose, accumuli... io invece ecco, se una cosa è andata è andata.."
> 
> eh ma beati li c..... tuoi, è ve???


Eh, ma accumulo anche io...
Poi parte lo stillicidio, lento e misurato...e lì ti faccio scontare pure quando alle elementari mi hai fatto lo sgambetto...
Non ci sono cazzi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Allora se ne può discutere...:rotfl:



Non ti lascio il tempo,già sto alle tue spalle....


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


bella mia, dopo 25 anni...'gna faccio piu'...


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti lascio il tempo,già sto alle tue spalle....


:scared:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :scared:


E te ne accorgi....fidati,sono ingombrante...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> bella mia, dopo 25 anni...'gna faccio piu'...


Lo immagino. E' per quello che dico che cerco di gestirlo, perchè mi rendo conto che è qualcosa di irritante oltre ogni limite. Non lo sopporto nemmeno io e credimi, sono anche molto migliorata.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> no io sono esplosiva. ma sono più tipo claudio, io accumulo... una, due, tre, tu pensi che non è successo niente ed è passata in canzonella, pensi che è andata liscia, quattro, cinque, poi vedo rosso e lì apriti cielo..
> 
> e il mio lui m ha pure detto, in montagna: "eh ma tu vedi, tu non ci passi sopra alle cose, accumuli... io invece ecco, se una cosa è andata è andata.."
> 
> eh ma beati li c..... tuoi, è ve???



Poro ornello...


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E te ne accorgi....fidati,sono ingombrante...:rotfl:


Io mi metto 'na cintura di castità per il culo, non sia mai in sti giorni!!


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poro ornello...


Ah pure!! Ma poro de che :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io ho cominciato dalla colazione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che sfiga  consoliamoci con un gelato :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che sfiga  consoliamoci con un gelato :rotfl:



Per me limone cocco e fragola,con un pò di panna....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me limone cocco e fragola,con un pò di panna....


Io bacio, tiramisu e cioccolato fondente al peperoncinoe


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io bacio, tiramisu e cioccolato fondente al peperoncinoe



ma che gusti strani....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma che gusti strani....:rotfl:


Non ci ho messo gelsomino/cannella


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci ho messo gelsomino/cannella



Io la coppetta,il cono e da pijanculo.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io la coppetta,il cono e da pijanculo.


Ti do una brutta notizia, anche io coppetta


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti do una brutta notizia, anche io coppetta



Una donna che prende il cono non va bene....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna che prende il cono non va bene....:rotfl:


allora sto tranquilla  Senti marito dove si va in vacanza ? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me limone cocco e fragola,con un pò di panna....


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora sto tranquilla  Senti marito dove si va in vacanza ? :rotfl:


Ho prenotato per milano marittima.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho prenotato per milano marittima.


Mmmh poi si va in Puglia


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Eh*



Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Cosa vuoi farci?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*S*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmh poi si va in Puglia



Ostuni?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ostuni?


Anche, seppure preferisca il Salento


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche, seppure preferisca il Salento



Io sono più da riviera....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono più da riviera....:rotfl:


Più che altro Milano Marittima shopping sfrenato  dlin dlin :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro Milano Marittima shopping sfrenato  dlin dlin :carneval:



E si....me sa che di sfrenato famo solo quello...sai che novità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....me sa che di sfrenato famo solo quello...sai che novità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi dai fiducia


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi dai fiducia


Ok,te meni....mi fido...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho prenotato per milano marittima.


Quando!?
Vengo a portarvi un presentino!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,te meni....mi fido...:rotfl:


Uso il frustino :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uso il frustino :rotfl:



Io pure....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quando!?
> Vengo a portarvi un presentino!!



Fine luglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure....:rotfl:


Che coppia !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che coppia !!!!! :rotfl:



E vai.....aggiudicato.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche, seppure preferisca il Salento


Ci vengo io in Salento! Che posti meravigliosi.... [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ci vengo io in Salento! Che posti meravigliosi.... [emoji57]


Vero


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero


ma ndo sei stata oggi?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma ndo sei stata oggi?


Dalle 18 dal meccanico


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dalle 18 dal meccanico


Motivo?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Motivo?


Ci ho portato la macchino di mio padre che si ostina a guidare e becca tutti i muretti del circondario :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci ho portato la macchino di mio padre che si ostina a guidare e becca tutti i muretti del circondario :singleeye:



Che carino....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che carino....


Dici?  Se vuoi te lo mando una settimana, peraltro pretenderebbe che gli presti la mia auto perché lui guida bene :facepalm:La carrozzeria della sua auto ha più ritocchi della Santanche'


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici?  Se vuoi te lo mando una settimana, peraltro pretenderebbe che gli presti la mia auto perché lui guida bene :facepalm:La carrozzeria della sua auto ha più ritocchi della Santanche'



io ho un debole per le persone anziane,per i giovani e per le donne.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> io ho un debole per le persone anziane,per i giovani e per le donne.


Beato te


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beato te


Si,e ne vado orgoglioso.Sopratutto gli anziani.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e ne vado orgoglioso.Sopratutto gli anziani.


Sei un marito ideale


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un marito ideale


No,ho solo tanto rispetto per le persone anziane,sono indifese.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho solo tanto rispetto per le persone anziane,sono indifese.


Mio padre non mi sembra tanto indifeso


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mio padre non mi sembra tanto indifeso


Goditelo.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Goditelo.....!


Sicuramente


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente


Le persone anziane hanno sempre una storia da raccontare,le ascolto sempre con piacere,c'è sempre da imparare,i miei coetanei sono solo 4 coglioni che credono di aver capito il mondo e non hanno capito un cazzo,una generazione di merda dove tutto è dovuto,nessun dovere solo diritti,la colpa è sempre degli altri,ed esistono solo i cazzi loro.Hanno parecchio da insegnarci le persone anziane, la mia generazione ha l'arroganza di pensare di non aver nulla da imparare.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho solo tanto rispetto per le persone anziane,sono indifese.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le persone anziane hanno sempre una storia da raccontare,le ascolto sempre con piacere,c'è sempre da imparare,i miei coetanei sono solo 4 coglioni che credono di aver capito il mondo e non hanno capito un cazzo,una generazione di merda dove tutto è dovuto,nessun dovere solo diritti,la colpa è sempre degli altri,ed esistono solo i cazzi loro.Hanno parecchio da insegnarci le persone anziane, la mia generazione ha l'arroganza di pensare di non aver nulla da imparare.


Buongiorno  sicuramente gli anziani possono insegnare molto ai più giovani, non fosse altro che hanno più esperienza di vita. mio padre è una persona attivissima e questo mi da un gran conforto, solo che avendo superato gli 80 anni deve rendersi conto che con i vari acciacchi fisici non può fare tutto ciò che faceva a 40 anni o perlomeno con la stessa scioltezza tocca fargli capire che ci sono dei limiti dovuti all'età peraltro fisiologici ed in questo è un po' testardo


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno  sicuramente gli anziani possono insegnare molto ai più giovani, non fosse altro che hanno più esperienza di vita. mio padre è una persona attivissima e questo mi da un gran conforto, solo che avendo superato gli 80 anni deve rendersi conto che con i vari acciacchi fisici non può fare tutto ciò che faceva a 40 anni o perlomeno con la stessa scioltezza tocca fargli capire che ci sono dei limiti dovuti all'età peraltro fisiologici ed in questo è un po' testardo


Ma si dai,meglio loro che noi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2015)

a parte che ormai la vecchiaia è molto più relativa di un tempo e ci sono settantenni che non definiresti mai anziani ...ci sono certi stronzi incattiviti dal quale da imparare c'è ben poco .
poi in linea di massima il concetto può anche essere valido e malinconico alla zero-baglioni


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che ormai la vecchiaia è molto più relativa di un tempo e ci sono settantenni che non definiresti mai anziani ...ci sono certi stronzi incattiviti dal quale da imparare c'è ben poco .
> poi in linea di massima il concetto può anche essere valido e malinconico alla zero-baglioni


Sono sempre persone migliori di questa nostra generazione di merda.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che ormai la vecchiaia è molto più relativa di un tempo *e ci sono settantenni che non definiresti mai anziani *...ci sono certi stronzi incattiviti dal quale da imparare c'è ben poco .
> poi in linea di massima il concetto può anche essere valido e malinconico alla zero-baglioni


magari no, ma lo sono comunque... chiaro che lo stile di vita che hai seguito negli anni precedenti (e il culo di un buon patrimonio genetico) farà poi una grande differenza, che permetterà di vivere la vecchiaia in maniera relativamente soddisfacente.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

buongiorno cari... io ho fame


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sempre persone migliori di questa nostra generazione di merda.


:quoto:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno cari... io ho fame


dai che ti invito la colazione


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai che ti invito la colazione


mi invii o mi inviti? :rotfl:

che ci mangiamo?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi invii o mi inviti? :rotfl:
> 
> che ci mangiamo?


invito invito... beh qua al bar vado sul classico, cornetto e cappuccio... te gusta?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> invito invito... beh qua al bar vado sul classico, cornetto e cappuccio... te gusta?


Allora nob quando imbocchi a roma?io alla fine resto in città,nel senso che probabilmente parto solo per le ferie...:rotfl: Quando vieni fammi sapere,che faccio qualche telefonata"giusta"mi son rimasti contatti in certi ambienti dove la perdizione la fa da padrona...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> invito invito... beh qua al bar vado sul classico, cornetto e cappuccio... te gusta?


me gusta muchissimo :up: 

io ho preso latte senza lattosio (bleah :unhappy e cereali integrali (bleah vol II :unhappy...


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora nob quando imbocchi a roma?io alla fine resto in città,nel senso che probabilmente parto solo per le ferie...:rotfl: Quando vieni fammi sapere,che faccio qualche telefonata"giusta"mi son rimasti contatti in certi ambienti dove la perdizione la fa da padrona...:rotfl:


oooh se viene Nob voglio conoscerlo pure io  non iniziare a organizzare cose only for men


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora nob quando imbocchi a roma?io alla fine resto in città,nel senso che probabilmente parto solo per le ferie...:rotfl: Quando vieni fammi sapere,che faccio qualche telefonata"giusta"mi son rimasti contatti in certi ambienti dove la perdizione la fa da padrona...:rotfl:


non lo so oscu' ma visti i numeri che hai in rubrica quando capita sarai il primo a saperlo


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non lo so oscu' ma visti i numeri che hai in rubrica *quando capita sarai il primo a saperlo*


:diffi:

avviso tu moglie sà!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oooh se viene Nob voglio conoscerlo pure io  non iniziare a organizzare cose only for men


Ok,allora vi lascio nob fino alle 24,poi faccio un salto in farmacia...passo a prenderlo...una tiratina...e il giorno dopo non si ricorda neanche se ancora ha il cazzo o no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooh se viene Nob voglio conoscerlo pure io  non iniziare a organizzare cose only for men


beh ma certo ban... ma almeno una sera only for man ci esce sicura


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> non lo so oscu' ma visti i numeri che hai in rubrica quando capita sarai il primo a saperlo


Diciamo contatti più che numeri...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,allora vi lascio nob fino alle 24,poi faccio un salto in farmacia...passo a prenderlo...una tiratina...e il giorno dopo non si ricorda neanche se ancora ha il cazzo o no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ellamadonnaincoronata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo contatti più che numeri...:rotfl:


ok ok, contatti mi pare giusto


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Ehhhe*



Nobody ha detto:


> ellamadonnaincoronata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Roma sotto certi aspetti offre tanto....basta lasciare un bel ricordo,comportarsi da signore,e si aprono parecchie porte...


----------



## ivanl (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> me gusta muchissimo :up:
> 
> io ho preso latte senza lattosio (bleah :unhappy e cereali integrali (bleah vol II :unhappy...


piuttosto non mangio...ah, gia', io effettivamente non mangio al mattino 
Un abbraccio e coraggio


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> piuttosto non mangio...ah, gia', io effettivamente non mangio al mattino
> Un abbraccio e coraggio


massì, ce la faccio :up::carneval:

ce la devo fare!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Roma sotto certi aspetti offre tanto....basta lasciare un bel ricordo,comportarsi da signore,e si aprono parecchie porte...


ehhhh  Si ma Roma è incredibile, non c'è paragone con nessun altro posto. Una città a cui non avrei dato due lire e che invece mi ha fatto ricredere è Torino... ci ho vissuto un anno per lavoro, ed è davvero sorprendente.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscù mi sto annoiando, andiamo a rompe le palle a Matty?? è latitante!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Siii*



banshee ha detto:


> oscù mi sto annoiando, andiamo a rompe le palle a Matty?? è latitante!! :carneval:


SI,ma che combina?se tromba la libraia?ma se imbocca insieme a nob...gli faccio strappa le mutande a morsi...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,ma che combina?se tromba la libraia?ma se imbocca insieme a nob...gli faccio strappa le mutande a morsi...:rotfl::rotfl:


assolutamente... poi se imbocca pure Nicka ciaone proprio :carneval:

lo ritrovano in qualche crepaccio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente... poi se imbocca pure Nicka *ciaone* proprio :carneval:
> 
> lo ritrovano in qualche crepaccio :rotfl::rotfl:


a me sto ciaone me fa' morì


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente... poi se imbocca pure Nicka ciaone proprio :carneval:
> 
> lo ritrovano in qualche crepaccio :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma nicka è impegnata:rotfl:,le tipe giuste per mattia e nob so dove trovarle....:rotfl::rotfl: e con mattia devono dare il massimo...mattia deve trovarsi per strada alle 07 del mattino,con il pisello a penzoloni,bava alla bocca,mutande strappate e sedere usurpato....


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nicka è impegnata:rotfl:,le tipe giuste per mattia e nob so dove trovarle....:rotfl::rotfl: e con mattia devono dare il massimo...mattia deve trovarsi per strada alle 07 del mattino,con il pisello a penzoloni,bava alla bocca,mutande strappate e sedere usurpato....


che c'entra pure io sono impegnata ma io mica dicevo per Matty, dicevo che se scende pure Nicka facciamo ancora più casino 

per il resto m'affido a te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me sto ciaone me fa' morì


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche a me... ormai l'ho attaccato pure a oscuro :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> che c'entra pure io sono impegnata ma io mica dicevo per Matty, dicevo che se scende pure Nicka facciamo ancora più casino
> 
> per il resto m'affido a te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè ma a sto punto però ve potreste pure dimenticà di essere impegnate per una sera,e cazzo su.Non dico per me,ma per mattia,potreste anche essere generose e che vi costa?:rotfl::rotfl: Ma c'è un single qui dentro senza scurpoli?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche a me... ormai l'ho attaccato pure a oscuro :rotfl:


E si...io che te posso attaccà?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma a sto punto però ve potreste pure dimenticà di essere impegnate per una sera,e cazzo su.Non dico per me,ma per mattia,potreste anche essere generose e che vi costa?:rotfl::rotfl: Ma c'è un single qui dentro senza scurpoli?



dillo a Nicka, io a Matty non gli garbo  dice che c'ho lo sguardo cattivo, che se mi incontrasse per strada non ci proverebbe mai e che metto paura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi te me chiami pantera, stajelo pure a dì, ciaone proprio


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...io che te posso attaccà?:rotfl::rotfl:


m'hai già attaccato "sberle di carne" e "furetti dalla punta rosa" ...

per altro non so, che avevi in mente?


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dillo a Nicka, io a Matty non gli garbo  dice che c'ho lo sguardo cattivo, che se mi incontrasse per strada non ci proverebbe mai e che metto paura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> poi te me chiami pantera, stajelo pure a dì, ciaone proprio


Ma a me fa le preghiere...
C'ha il mio santino in camera...


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a me fa le preghiere...
> C'ha il mio santino in camera...


no, no tu gli piaci


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> dillo a Nicka, io a Matty non gli garbo  dice che c'ho lo sguardo cattivo, che se mi incontrasse per strada non ci proverebbe mai e che metto paura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> poi te me chiami pantera, stajelo pure a dì, ciaone proprio


Ma de che?ma non metti paura per niente,poi cammini un pò da pantera,ma a causa della coda,me sei pure simpatica...ma che cazzo dice mattia...


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no tu gli piaci


Oddio...


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a me fa le preghiere...
> C'ha il mio santino in camera...


mentre lui prega...tu tiragli giù la lampo dei pantaloni,ti introduci furtivamente nella sua intimità e fagli vedere la madonna....


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che?ma non metti paura per niente,poi cammini un pò da pantera,*ma a causa della coda*,me sei pure simpatica...ma che cazzo dice mattia...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

disgraziato, sono scoppiata a ridere di fronte al collega..


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio...


:sorriso2: secondo me sì!!

ora si imbarazza e chiede il ban a Perply :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> m'hai già attaccato "sberle di carne" e "furetti dalla punta rosa" ...
> 
> per altro non so, che avevi in mente?


Che te posso attaccà io?la fissa per culo?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> mentre lui prega...tu tiragli giù la lampo dei pantaloni,ti introduci furtivamente nella sua intimità e fagli vedere la madonna....


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ma povero!!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :sorriso2: secondo me sì!!
> 
> ora si imbarazza e chiede il ban a Perply :rotfl::rotfl:


È colpa delle Doc Martens!


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che te posso attaccà io?la fissa per culo?:rotfl:


speriamo di no 

ma non credo ci sia pericolo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> È colpa delle Doc Martens!


poi quando ci conosceremo ti farò vedere la famosa foto per cui Matty sostiene quelle cose di me, e mi dirai... te farai 4 risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Ma povero!!!!


Mi fai sto cazzo di favore?


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poi quando ci conosceremo ti farò vedere la famosa foto per cui Matty sostiene quelle cose di me, e mi dirai... te farai 4 risate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Meglio che Benny non veda certe mie foto...

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> speriamo di no
> 
> ma non credo ci sia pericolo :rotfl:


E figurati,ma esiste na donna che ha la fissa del culo?esiste?e se esiste dov'è?


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E figurati,ma esiste na donna che ha la fissa del culo?esiste?e se esiste dov'è?


ma scusa ma... oddio c'ho quasi paura a chiedertelo... ma vado: ma scusa ma una donna col culo ma che ce deve fa?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> ma scusa ma... oddio c'ho quasi paura a chiedertelo... ma vado: ma scusa ma una donna col culo ma che ce deve fa?


Ehm....te devo rispondere?ma che pure te la sindrome d'ornello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè io mia astengo dal rispondere...per me è un argomento delicato,e non voglio trascendere...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehm....te devo rispondere?ma che pure te la sindrome d'ornello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè io mia astengo dal rispondere...per me è un argomento delicato,e non voglio trascendere...:rotfl::rotfl:


ecco non trascendiamo :rotfl: che sono le 10.28 

comunque io non c'è parte del corpo dell'altro che evito  ma .. vabbè chiudiamola :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco non trascendiamo :rotfl: che sono le 10.28
> 
> comunque io non c'è parte del corpo dell'altro che evito  ma .. vabbè chiudiamola :carneval:


No che te chiudi?la pantera ruggisce,giodiamoci lo spettacolo...:rotfl::rotfl:quindi?non ho capito te piace pure a te il culo delle donne?:rotfl::rotfl:E semo in due....:up:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No che te chiudi?la pantera ruggisce,giodiamoci lo spettacolo...:rotfl::rotfl:quindi?non ho capito te piace pure a te il culo delle donne?:rotfl::rotfl:E semo in due....:up:


no non mi piace il culo delle donne  mi piace il mio e basta, di culo femminile :rotfl:

mi piace il culo degli uomini 

ma l'avevo già scritto nel treddì di Cattivik, non me stai sul pezzo mastro oscù, me stai a marcà male...


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> no non mi piace il culo delle donne  mi piace il mio e basta, di culo femminile :rotfl:
> 
> mi piace il culo degli uomini
> 
> ma l'avevo già scritto nel treddì di Cattivik, non me stai sul pezzo mastro oscù, me stai a marcà male...


No,sto sul pezzo eccome,e che sto a pija la cosa alla larga....:rotflerchè spesso è meglio evitare di essere diretti...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sto sul pezzo eccome,e che sto a pija la cosa alla larga....:rotflerchè spesso è meglio evitare di essere diretti...:rotfl:


la stai a prende dal raccordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

te l'avevo detto "chiudiamola qua" tu non me dai mai retta. oh


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*E si*



banshee ha detto:


> la stai a prende dal raccordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> te l'avevo detto "chiudiamola qua" tu non me dai mai retta. oh


E cerca di capire sono un signore....:rotfl:ma se vogliamo entrare nello specifico...io esco alla prima uscita..:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cerca di capire sono un signore....:rotfl:ma se vogliamo entrare nello specifico...io esco alla prima uscita..:rotfl:


rimaniamo sul raccordo che è meglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> rimaniamo sul raccordo che è meglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono uscito,senti un pò,quindi cosa intendivi per la fissa del culo?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono uscito,senti un pò,quindi cosa intendivi per la fissa del culo?:rotfl:


"fissa" l'hai detto tu  

a me piace il sedere maschile, mi piace guardarlo e toccarlo, che c'è di strano? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*AH*



banshee ha detto:


> "fissa" l'hai detto tu
> 
> a me piace il sedere maschile, mi piace guardarlo e toccarlo, che c'è di strano? :carneval:


Nulla,ho al stessa fissa anche io...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,ho al stessa fissa anche io...:rotfl:


certo, guardare e toccare. e basta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io direi che la chiudemo qua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> certo, guardare e toccare. e basta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io direi che la chiudemo qua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si certo....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo....:rotfl:


clà c'ho fame 

( si lo so, ESGC :carneval


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> clà c'ho fame
> 
> ( si lo so, ESGC :carneval


De che?


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> De che?


claudioo....

di cibo...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

*buongiorno!!*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

[video=youtube;Yrtpl9aDDrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrtpl9aDDrk[/video]


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:
ancora??


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ancora??


essì ormai è la canzone dell'estate :rotfl::rotfl: che devo fare? 

però sono carini


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Due giorni in albergo.
Sopprimetemi.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Due giorni in albergo.
> Sopprimetemi.


dove sei di bello??

perchè? per il cibo...?


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dove sei di bello??
> 
> perchè? per il cibo...?


A pranzo e cena faccio la brava...ma la colazione...vacca miseria...
Cornetti, torte, marmellate...addio!

Ho accompagnato il moroso a un concorso a Perugia stasera son di nuovo a casa!


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A pranzo e cena faccio la brava...ma la colazione...vacca miseria...
> Cornetti, torte, marmellate...addio!
> 
> Ho accompagnato il moroso a un concorso a Perugia stasera son di nuovo a casa!


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 10548


Ecco.
Più o meno! 

No dai...2 fette biscottate (piccole) con burro e marmellata, un cornetto con cioccolato e ho assaggiato una fettina miserrima di crostata. E un caffè ovviamente!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A pranzo e cena faccio la brava...ma la colazione...vacca miseria...
> Cornetti, torte, marmellate...addio!
> 
> Ho accompagnato il moroso a un concorso a Perugia stasera son di nuovo a casa!


Ma come sei a perugia ? Aagggghhhh ma non potevi dirmelo !!!


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

Io in genere vado di uova, pancetta, salsicce, formaggi e salumi, a colazione quando sono in albergo...l'anno scorso in germania anche aringhe affumicate...e yogurt, per non fare brontolare troppo la moglie


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Più o meno!
> 
> No dai...2 fette biscottate (piccole) con burro e marmellata, un cornetto con cioccolato e ho assaggiato una fettina miserrima di crostata. E un caffè ovviamente!





ivanl ha detto:


> Io in genere vado di uova, pancetta, salsicce, formaggi e salumi, a colazione quando sono in albergo...l'anno scorso in germania anche aringhe affumicate...e yogurt, per non fare brontolare troppo la moglie


ecco, la mia è più simile a quella di marito :carneval:

amo la colazione salata, all'estero la faccio sempre.. i cornetti non li mangio mai


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come sei a perugia ? Aagggghhhh ma non potevi dirmelo !!!


Avessi avuto una certezza di orari!! 
Forse metà mese sono di nuovo in zona e ti avviso...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avessi avuto una certezza di orari!!
> Forse metà mese sono di nuovo in zona e ti avviso...


Bravissima :up:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avessi avuto una certezza di orari!!
> Forse metà mese sono di nuovo in zona e ti avviso...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravissima :up:



oooh ma a Roma non ci venite mai?


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooh ma a Roma non ci venite mai?


A sapere quando...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooh ma a Roma non ci venite mai?


Eh se riesco giusto a fine estate


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Buon*

Buon giorno a tutti.Sono stato molto impegnato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora mi moglie che dice?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Sono stato molto impegnato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora mi moglie che dice?


Buondì  tua moglie dice : " oscuro fa caldooooooo!!!!" :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Sono stato molto impegnato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:allora mi moglie che dice?


oh buongiorno oscù, è da ieri che non te se sente, che hai fatto??


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh se riesco giusto a fine estate



quantifica "fine estate" Fiamma.....io sono fuori Italia fino al 4 settembre 

anzi fuori Europa....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quantifica "fine estate" Fiamma.....io sono fuori Italia fino al 4 settembre
> 
> anzi fuori Europa....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quando parti ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quantifica "fine estate" Fiamma.....io sono fuori Italia fino al 4 settembre
> 
> anzi fuori Europa....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok dopo il 4 settembre


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando parti ?


17 agosto ho il volo...torno il 4 settembre....

vi saluterò tutti per bene :rotfl::rotfl: che io ho il TERRORE dell'aereo, mi toccano 2 voli da 7 ore, poi 4 voli interni, poi altri 2 voli per rientrare  mi sento male


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A sapere quando...




dopo l'estate mi sa che faremo noi una scappata su....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> 17 agosto ho il volo...torno il 4 settembre....
> 
> vi saluterò tutti per bene :rotfl::rotfl: che io ho il TERRORE dell'aereo, mi toccano 2 voli da 7 ore, poi 4 voli interni, poi altri 2 voli per rientrare  mi sento male


Ma dove ti sconfini ? :rotfl: Il mio primo volo aereo duro' circa 17 ore, un bel battesimo del fuoco :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove ti sconfini ? :rotfl: Il mio primo volo aereo duro' circa 17 ore, un bel battesimo del fuoco :rotfl:


....Singapore  e poi da lì varie isole 

17 ore senza scali?  dove eri andata?

io viaggio molto, prendo sempre l'aereo ma ho sempre il terrore...


volo più lungo fino ad ora, 11 ore....per il Messico...volevo morì :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....Singapore  e poi da lì varie isole
> 
> 17 ore senza scali?  dove eri andata?
> 
> ...


A Singapore, si scalo a Dubai ma restammo in aereo che faceva rifornimento  quindi andrai anche a Bali?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oh buongiorno oscù, è da ieri che non te se sente, che hai fatto??


So stato parecchio in bagno....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So stato parecchio in bagno....:rotfl:


:maestra:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So stato parecchio in bagno....:rotfl:


ok ok non indaghiamo oltre :carneval:

senti ma a proposito, ma Buck me lo puoi tenè ad agosto?


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A Singapore, si scalo a Dubai ma restammo in aereo che faceva rifornimento  quindi andrai anche a Bali?


no, niente Indonesia... lui già c'è stato...

Malesia  e isole tra Malesia e Thailandia...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :maestra:


Si,è un modid i dire romano...:rotfl:Sto bene,benissimo,oggi un figurino....piccolo piccolo..


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Seee*



banshee ha detto:


> ok ok non indaghiamo oltre :carneval:
> 
> senti ma a proposito, ma Buck me lo puoi tenè ad agosto?


Ma corcà proprio.Er cane de ornello io?:rotfl::rotfl:anche se buck con me rinascerebbe...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma corcà proprio.Er cane de ornello io?:rotfl::rotfl:anche se buck con me rinascerebbe...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ahò ammazza me lo potresti pure fa un favore.... poro Buck


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....Singapore  e poi da lì varie isole
> 
> 17 ore senza scali?  dove eri andata?
> 
> ...


bello... io mai preso l'aereo; primo volo, in viaggio di nozze: 26 ore. Panico per il primo decollo ed il primo atterraggio a Londra, poi liscio come l'olio e ora volo spessissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,è un modid i dire romano...:rotfl:Sto bene,benissimo,oggi un figurino....piccolo piccolo..


Ah ecco pensavo fosse un modo di dire di Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ahò ammazza me lo potresti pure fa un favore.... poro Buck


I già ho na marea de uccelli...ci manca...pure er cane de ornello....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco pensavo fosse un modo di dire di Oscuro


Pure....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ammazza maremma se sei sveglia...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *I già ho na marea de uccelli..*.ci manca...pure er cane de ornello....:rotfl:


:facepalm:

parliamo di pappagalli vero.....?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> parliamo di pappagalli vero.....?


Anche...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> bello... io mai preso l'aereo; primo volo, in viaggio di nozze: 26 ore. Panico per il primo decollo ed il primo atterraggio a Londra, poi liscio come l'olio e ora volo spessissimo.



dove era? isole cook vè??


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *I già ho na marea de uccelli.*..ci manca...pure er cane de ornello....:rotfl:


Che marito !!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che marito !!!!


Ma quanto so belli.....:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto so belli.....:up:


Ma da quando sta passione ornitologica ?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Da*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma da quando sta passione ornitologica ?


Da sempre,solo che come al solito mio,da due...mo so più de 40....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da sempre,solo che come al solito mio,da due...mo so più de 40....:rotfl:


Maremma !!!! Tanti


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma !!!! Tanti


Un impegno non inidfferente,anche perchè una delle tre razze è molto difficile....


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un impegno non inidfferente,anche perchè una delle tre razze è molto difficile....


ma stanno separati? quante gabbie hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un impegno non inidfferente,anche perchè una delle tre razze è molto difficile....


E si Comprendo, mio nipote si sta cimentando e ci perde un sacco di tempo


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma stanno separati? quante gabbie hai?


E si ho due voliere e tre gabbie...due razze sono compatibili,l'altra no....e ho due inseparabili da imbecco...ti vengono a mangiare fra le mani...e non scappano...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si ho due voliere e tre gabbie...due razze sono compatibili,l'altra no....e ho due inseparabili da imbecco...ti vengono a mangiare fra le mani...e non scappano...


bello  ....


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dove era? isole cook vè??


Fiji e Cook


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Fiji e Cook


ma mi ci riporti pure a meeee :girlcry:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> bello  ....


Fra la macchina e gli uccelli...la mia lei proprio non è contentissima.........:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra la macchina e gli uccelli...la mia lei proprio non è contentissima.........:rotfl:


ma perchè? sono belli!! fanno macello per casa? :rotfl:

sulla macchina non commento per rispetto


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè? sono belli!! fanno macello per casa? :rotfl:
> 
> sulla macchina non commento per rispetto


No,li ho fuori.Ma sporcano un pò.....e detto fra noi,ha ragione su tutte e due le cose...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,li ho fuori.Ma sporcano un pò.....e detto fra noi,ha ragione su tutte e due le cose...:rotfl:


sì ma tu non glielo dire :rotfl::rotfl: che quando noi donne ci sentiamo dire che abbiamo ragione poi è finita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sì ma tu non glielo dire :rotfl::rotfl: che quando noi donne ci sentiamo dire che abbiamo ragione poi è finita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


COn voi donne è finita a prescindere da dove siano le ragioni,meglio darvi ragione e farsi i propri cazzi...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

Giornooooooooooooooooooo 

qualcuno mi salvi dall'ufficio


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Giornooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> qualcuno mi salvi dall'ufficio


buongiorno eh? 

come va la tua dieta?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno eh?
> 
> come va la tua dieta?



procede... più o meno bene

diciamo che mi prendono attacchi di fame nervosa sto periodo (ieri sera ho mangiato il pane) e c'ho voglia di fumare... porca puttana


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> procede... più o meno bene
> 
> diciamo che mi prendono attacchi di fame nervosa sto periodo (ieri sera ho mangiato il pane)* e c'ho voglia di fumare... porca puttana*


non tocchiamo questo tasto :sbatti:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Giornooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> qualcuno mi salvi dall'ufficio


ti si manda qualcuno a rapirti


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti si manda qualcuno a rapirti


ma mio marito dov'è?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non tocchiamo questo tasto :sbatti:


ecco, annamo bene!


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

comunque oggi per pranzo mi sono preparata: riso venere con pomodorini, olive, capperi e basilico.

stamattina a colazione latte di soia e caffè e mezza papaia...

spuntino: l'altra mezza papaia

per merenda ho: una pesca e due albicocche


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mio marito dov'è?


latita da ieri.....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mio marito dov'è?


Stamattina è passato  qui


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stamattina è passato  qui


Sei fortunata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> latita da ieri.....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stamattina è passato  qui



una delle due mente


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> una delle due mente


sul treddì del cibo non entra da ieri...



sul forum sì..l'ho visto anche io in giro...lo pizzichi sul treddì grexit...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> una delle due mente


Ha fatto un incursione su " grexit"


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oggi solita colazione triste

spuntino gallette.

oggi niente pranzo a mensa, ho portato da casa frutta e verdura.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque oggi per pranzo mi sono preparata: riso venere con pomodorini, olive, capperi e basilico.
> 
> stamattina a colazione latte di soia e caffè e mezza papaia...
> 
> ...


e non ti muori di fame? 
vabbe che il riso e' come lo gnocco, riempie


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e non ti muori di fame?
> vabbe che il riso e' come lo gnocco, riempie



no, non muoio di fame 
ho le scorte di grasso come le foche


----------



## Caciottina (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non muoio di fame
> ho le scorte di grasso come le foche


macche grasso? dove lo prendi sto grasso? da albicoccole D) e prugne? 
cmq ho provato il seitan....a morsi a casa di un amica veggie...non male...meglio del tofu sicuro


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> macche grasso? dove lo prendi sto grasso? da albicoccole D) e prugne?
> cmq ho provato il seitan....a morsi a casa di un amica veggie...non male...meglio del tofu sicuro


dipende 
a me piace anche il tofu.. dipende da come viene cucinato.
il seitan lo devi abbinare ai legumi per avere gli amminoacidi per la sintesi proteica; per questo è meglio il muscolo di grano (che è seitan con l'aggiunta di farina di legumi)

ps. ce sta la ciccia... fidate


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oggi solita colazione triste
> 
> spuntino gallette.
> 
> oggi niente pranzo a mensa, ho portato da casa frutta e verdura.


Io, invece, caso piuttosto raro, ho pranzo in mensa: gnocchetti zucchine e pancetta, rosticciata e ceci di contorno


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, caso piuttosto raro, ho pranzo in mensa: gnocchetti zucchine e pancetta, rosticciata e ceci di contorno


beato te.... mangerei tutto quello che hai mangiato....


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> beato te.... mangerei tutto quello che hai mangiato....


Ma state sempre  magnà?ma sono l'unico che non ha vizi e dipendenze?


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma state sempre  magnà?ma sono l'unico che non ha vizi e dipendenze?


beato te   io mangio, bevo, fumavo, etc etc 

uh, 3.000! :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma state sempre  magnà?ma sono l'unico che non ha vizi e dipendenze?


eccoti, domandina 
l altro giorno hai scritto: chi tradisce una volta non cambia, e' cosi e basta.
tu sei cambiato pero'...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> eccoti, domandina
> l altro giorno hai scritto: chi tradisce una volta non cambia, e' cosi e basta.
> tu sei cambiato pero'...


SI,ma io sono un uomo con due coglioni da paura....,una mente da paura.....,e un cazzo da prolasso anorettale.Io non faccio testo,anche perchè fondamentalmente ho tradito me stesso.:up:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mio marito dov'è?


eccomi moglie


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eccomi moglie



:lipstick:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :lipstick:


:inlove:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Insalata con salmone, avocado, rucola e pistacchi...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Insalata con salmone, avocado, rucola e pistacchi...


BUONAAAAAAA :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*A*



Nicka ha detto:


> Insalata con salmone, avocado, rucola e pistacchi...


Allora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stavo al cesso della stazione....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> BUONAAAAAAA :carneval:


Ce l'ho ancora qui davanti e non riesco a finirla!!! 
Mangiare quando si è in giro è quasi impossibile!


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:stavo al cesso della stazione....:rotfl:


Non parlarmi di cessi che ho appena fatto un brutto incontro!


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'ho ancora qui davanti e non riesco a finirla!!!
> Mangiare quando si è in giro è quasi impossibile!


Ma a chi vuoi darla a bere? Magni come un grande!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlarmi di cessi che ho appena fatto un brutto incontro!


A si?ci penso io dai...


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma a chi vuoi darla a bere? Magni come un grande!


Faccio una foto?! 
Non gliela fo proprio!


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

*ecco*

marito, oscuro, state alla stazione?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> marito, oscuro, state alla stazione?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,arriva stasera alle 22.passo prenderlo io.Poi sistemiamo sta cosa.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,arriva stasera alle 22.passo prenderlo io.Poi sistemiamo sta cosa.


.....scusa che intenzioni avresti??


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> .....scusa che intenzioni avresti??


Affrontare il problema.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Affrontare il problema.


ma io ho un'idea, se organizzo una cena? ti faccio conosce direttamente lui!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma io ho un'idea, se organizzo una cena? ti faccio conosce direttamente lui!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eviterei...andrei sul persoanale.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eviterei...andrei sul persoanale.:rotfl:


e allora come la risolvete? 

ma mi marito ndo sta??


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> e allora come la risolvete?
> 
> ma mi marito ndo sta??


Sta preparando le valigie.Niente stasera chiami ornello e gli dici che hai perso la testa e il culo per un altro.Punto.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta preparando le valigie.Niente stasera chiami ornello e gli dici che hai perso la testa e il culo per un altro.Punto.


La trovo un'idea geniale! Sicuramente priva di conseguenze e risolutiva :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> La trovo un'idea geniale! Sicuramente priva di conseguenze e risolutiva :rotfl:


Organizzo tutto io,e gli brucio pure qualla merda di 45 giri in vinile di ornella vanoni...che non si può ne ascoltare e ne vedere...e ci fa pure il gaggio in macchina...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Organizzo tutto io,e gli brucio pure qualla merda di 45 giri in vinile di ornella vanoni...che non si può ne ascoltare e ne vedere...e ci fa pure il gaggio in macchina...


:rotfl: ti vorrei ricordare che il vinile della Vanoni è come il cane, cioè non esiste te lo sei inventato tu nella scenetta!
Pensiamo alle cose serie, squadra e Renato :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: ti vorrei ricordare che il vinile della Vanoni è come il cane, cioè non esiste te lo sei inventato tu nella scenetta!
> Pensiamo alle cose serie, squadra e Renato :rotfl:


Mi commuovi,tenti ancora di difenderlo,hai la mia stima.Credimi.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: ti vorrei ricordare che il vinile della Vanoni è come il cane, cioè non esiste te lo sei inventato tu nella scenetta!
> Pensiamo alle cose serie, squadra e Renato :rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi commuovi,tenti ancora di difenderlo,hai la mia stima.Credimi.


Posso disturbarvi, piccioncini?
Avrei bisogno di un vostro parere, nel mio 3d, per favore....

P.S. Ho un autografo di Renato che mi scrisse<< Ai custodi degl'ideali.....Renato Zero>>


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,ma io sono un uomo con due coglioni da paura....,una mente da paura.....,e un cazzo da prolasso anorettale.Io non faccio testo,anche perchè fondamentalmente ho tradito me stesso.:up:


So preoccupata :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> So preoccupata :singleeye:


Mi hai scelto per quelle caratteristiche...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio una foto?!
> Non gliela fo proprio!


Ma dove hai pranzato ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai scelto per quelle caratteristiche...


Ah è vero


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove hai pranzato ?


Di fianco al tempio di Minerva ad Assisi!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di fianco al tempio di Minerva ad Assisi!!


Ti sei spostata ad Assisi


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Posso disturbarvi, piccioncini?
> Avrei bisogno di un vostro parere, nel mio 3d, per favore....
> 
> P.S. Ho un autografo di Renato che mi scrisse<< Ai custodi degl'ideali.....Renato Zero>>


Quello sul confessionale dici? [emoji57]


----------



## ivanl (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e allora come la risolvete?
> 
> ma mi marito ndo sta??


sto contemplando i sacri prati di Wimbledon brutalizzati da un tamarro spagnolo che spero perda presto. Queste due settimane saro' poco presente a pomeriggio


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei spostata ad Assisi


E ora sto mangiando pesce a Riccione!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ora sto mangiando pesce a Riccione!!!


Ale' :up:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ale' :up:


Lui mi sta maledicendo!!!   
Ho fatto la marecchiese, roba che ho visto solo verde per due ore!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lui mi sta maledicendo!!!
> Ho fatto la marecchiese, roba che ho visto solo verde per due ore!!!


Ma era la più comoda ? :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era la più comoda ? :singleeye:


Ovviamente no! 
Sono io che mi butto in esplorazione!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente no!
> Sono io che mi butto in esplorazione!


Che pazzerella


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei spostata ad Assisi


Hi dei dolci ricordi ad assisi....bel posto...era pure ottobre...che bei posti l'umbria...:up:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hi dei dolci ricordi ad assisi....bel posto...era pure ottobre...che bei posti l'umbria...:up:


Non ci ero mai stata, davvero un posto molto bello...


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci ero mai stata, davvero un posto molto bello...


Si pure la gente è bella...ci ho passato bei fine settimana...per un due o tre mesi...da roma 1 ora di macchina...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hi dei dolci ricordi ad assisi....bel posto...era pure ottobre...che bei posti l'umbria...:up:


Buongiorno  eh si bei posti


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

buongiorno.. 

ho una voglia di fumare incredibile, ho due pacchetti di sigarette con me. ho le marlboro e poi quelle da sciantosa :rotfl::rotfl: quelle sottili.

ma non scendo a fumare


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno  eh si bei posti


Voi donne umbre siete particolari...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno..
> 
> ho una voglia di fumare incredibile, ho due pacchetti di sigarette con me. ho le marlboro e poi quelle da sciantosa :rotfl::rotfl: quelle sottili.
> 
> ma non scendo a fumare


Sono un pò di giorni che ti percepisco più instabile...che hai?


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno..
> 
> ho una voglia di fumare incredibile, ho due pacchetti di sigarette con me. ho le marlboro e poi quelle da sciantosa :rotfl::rotfl: quelle sottili.
> 
> ma non scendo a fumare


:incazzato:
nun ce prova' :diffi:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno..
> 
> ho una voglia di fumare incredibile, ho due pacchetti di sigarette con me. ho le marlboro e poi quelle da sciantosa :rotfl::rotfl: quelle sottili.
> 
> ma non scendo a fumare


ma stai smettendo?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi donne umbre siete particolari...:rotfl:


ti facciamo ridere


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma stai smettendo?


Sta incominciando...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno..
> 
> ho una voglia di fumare incredibile, ho due pacchetti di sigarette con me. ho le marlboro e poi quelle da sciantosa :rotfl::rotfl: quelle sottili.
> 
> ma non scendo a fumare


Resisti


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono un pò di giorni che ti percepisco più instabile...che hai?


i pensieri


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> nun ce prova' :diffi:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tranquillo :up: non ho la dipendenza, io non dipendo da nulla


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma stai smettendo?


ho smesso  per sport prima, e non fumo nemmeno più la sigaretta ogni tanto, per ammmore


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti facciamo ridere


No,avete un linguaggio comunicativo diverso,un accento molto carino,ma la cosa che ho riscontrato avete tutto un modo vostro per non far capire o far capire che uno vi interessa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:come già ti ho scritto,usate aggettivi poco comuni....io ho capito qualcosa di quella donna quando mi disse in una conversazione normale,dove non c'entrava proprio nulla però sei proprio togo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:feci pure finta di aver capito mascherando con un sorriso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> i pensieri


Te li risolvo io,come risolvo i cazzi altrui io...purtroppo i cazzi miei colpiscono sempre il bersaglio invece...:rotfl: e forse non è un caso...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho smesso  per sport prima, e non fumo nemmeno più la sigaretta ogni tanto, per ammmore


hai fatto bene a smettere... ma allora perchè te le porti dietro? Sei sadica o che?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,avete un lingiaggio comunicativo diverso,un accento molto carino,ma la cosa che ho riscontrato avete tutto un modo vostro per non far capire o far capire che uno vi interessa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:come già ti ho scritto,usate aggettivi poco comuni....io ho capito qualcosa di quella donna quando mi disse in una conversazione normale,dove non c'entrava proprio nullaerò sei proprio togo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:feci pure finta di aver capito mascherando con un sorriso...:rotfl::rotfl:


Togo !!! Vero, ora mi ricordo me lo avevi accennato


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a smettere... ma allora perchè te le porti dietro? Sei sadica o che?


no, mi sfido continuamente da sola, e sono molto presuntuosa perchè ritengo di essere più forte delle dipendenze.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Resisti


:abbraccio:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, mi sfido continuamente da sola, e sono molto presuntuosa perchè ritengo di essere più forte delle dipendenze.


:applauso::updue:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Togo !!! Vero, ora mi ricordo me lo avevi accennato


Un incrocio fra carino e simpatico giusto?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, mi sfido continuamente da sola, e sono molto presuntuosa perchè ritengo di essere più forte delle dipendenze.


ah ok, è un metterti alla prova. Bello!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te li risolvo io,come risolvo i cazzi altrui io...purtroppo i cazzi miei colpiscono sempre il bersaglio invece...:rotfl: e forse non è un caso...:rotfl::rotfl:


ci conto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un incrocio fra carino e simpatico giusto?:rotfl:


si, più o meno. Indica qualcuno che si distingue dalla massa.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, è un metterti alla prova. Bello!


beh, sarebbe più mentalmente sano lasciarle a casa, ma io sono strana, se qualcosa mi fa male invece di starne lontano me lo porto dietro per vedere se riesco a farne a meno


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> si, più o meno. Indica qualcuno che si distingue dalla massa.


Quindi ad una donna non si dice:sei un bel pezzo di toga?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ci conto :rotfl::rotfl:


Io faccio consulenze,un buco si trova sempre...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ad una donna non si dice:sei un bel pezzo di toga?


No è usato solo al maschile.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Ahha*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No è usato solo al maschile.


Ah ecco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:adoro l'umbria.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio consulenze,*un buco si trova sempre.*..:rotfl:


io adesso cosa dovrei rispondere? no dimmelo tu


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *beh, sarebbe più mentalmente sano lasciarle a casa*, ma io sono strana, se qualcosa mi fa male invece di starne lontano me lo porto dietro per vedere se riesco a farne a meno


dipende dal carattere... tu ami la sfida  quando ti accorgerai che portartele dietro non ti farà nè caldo nè freddo, alza l'asticella... tienila tra le labbra, accendila e poi buttala subito senza nemmeno una boccata :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dipende dal carattere... tu ami la sfida  quando ti accorgerai che portartele dietro non ti farà nè caldo nè freddo, alza l'asticella... tienila tra le labbra, accendila e poi buttala subito senza nemmeno una boccata :singleeye:


diventa una spesa, cosi'...


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dipende dal carattere... tu ami la sfida  quando ti accorgerai che portartele dietro non ti farà nè caldo nè freddo, alza l'asticella... tienila tra le labbra, accendila e poi buttala subito senza nemmeno una boccata :singleeye:



già non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo.. ma ancora non ci provo


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> io adesso cosa dovrei rispondere? no dimmelo tu


Un grazie?:rotfl:grazie per la disponibilità,fra tanti impegni trovo un buco...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dipende dal carattere... tu ami la sfida  quando ti accorgerai che portartele dietro non ti farà nè caldo nè freddo, alza l'asticella... tienila tra le labbra, accendila e poi buttala subito senza nemmeno una boccata :singleeye:


Mi sa che il sadico sei tu...


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un grazie?:rotfl:grazie per la disponibilità,fra tanti impegni trovo un buco...:rotfl:


grazie per la disponibilità mastro oscuro, che tra tanti impegni trovi sempre un buco.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> diventa una spesa, cosi'...


una volta ogni tanto, mica deve finirsi il pacchetto


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> diventa una spesa, cosi'...


il pacchetto è sempre lo stesso


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sa che il sadico sei tu...


ahahahahah un pochetto... ma chi ama le sfide una volta vinte deve trovarne sempre più stimolanti


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> grazie per la disponibilità mastro oscuro, che tra tanti impegni trovi sempre un buco.


Prego,ma quella faccetta...meglio questa dai


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah un pochetto... ma chi ama le sfide una volta vinte deve trovarne sempre più stimolanti


esatto.. io sono esattamente così 

ah no scusa, , sennò mastro oscuro me redarguisce.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,ma quella faccetta...meglio questa dai


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah un pochetto... ma chi ama le sfide una volta vinte deve trovarne sempre più stimolanti


No no, io mi conosco...
Le sigarette le lascio a casa, anzi non le compro proprio...che quando me ne mettono sotto al naso una non resisto.
Posso resistere a tutto, tranne che alle tentazioni (cit.)


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *esatto.. io sono esattamente così *
> 
> ah no scusa, , sennò mastro oscuro me redarguisce.


ecco appunto, immaginavo bene... quando ti sentirai pronta, lanciati con la mia prova :up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*E*



banshee ha detto:


>


E dai che voi donne quando ridete siete più belle su,e cazzo.SIete forumiste fortunate avete nob,invanl,forumisti con due coglioni,che la metà basterebbero,e su....:up:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco appunto, immaginavo bene... quando ti sentirai pronta, lanciati con la mia prova :up:


ti farò sapere... non è detto che non lo farò più tardi. 

allegherò prove fotografiche.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai che voi donne quando ridete siete più belle su,e cazzo.SIete forumiste fortunate avete nob,invanl,forumisti con due coglioni,che la metà basterebbero,e su....:up:




massì, non dirlo a me, io rido tutti i giorni, faccio sempre casino, sembrerò pure mezza scema qui...

oggi non mi va , quindi oggi è


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, io mi conosco...
> Le sigarette le lascio a casa, anzi non le compro proprio...che quando me ne mettono sotto al naso una non resisto.
> *Posso resistere a tutto, tranne che alle tentazioni *(cit.)


Ti capisco perchè in genere anch'io sono  così, ma quando decido di alzare un muro davanti a certe, non c'è santo... non lo supero, a prescindere da ogni altro pensiero o desiderio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> massì, non dirlo a me, io rido tutti i giorni, faccio sempre casino, sembrerò pure mezza scema qui...
> 
> oggi non mi va , quindi oggi è


E allora per rispetto oggi non mi va neanche a me.Quindi sarò poco incline a scherzi e linguaggi coloriti.Bene così.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti farò sapere... non è detto che non lo farò più tardi.
> 
> allegherò prove fotografiche.


Grande!!! :up:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> massì, non dirlo a me, io rido tutti i giorni, faccio sempre casino, sembrerò pure mezza scema qui...
> 
> oggi non mi va , quindi oggi è


Io invece devo proprio forzarmi a sorridere, senno' mio figlio mi chiede perche' ho quelle linee tra le sopracciglia


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti capisco perchè in genere anch'io sono  così, ma quando decido di alzare un muro davanti a certe, non c'è santo... non lo supero, a prescindere da ogni altro pensiero o desiderio.


Eh, devo ancora formarmi bene (me la racconto)...io rischio di inciampare...e sbattere il muso!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora per rispetto oggi non mi va neanche a me.Quindi sarò poco incline a scherzi e linguaggi coloriti.Bene così.


ma noooo dai 

anzi guarda che ha fatto l'amica mia napoletana matta..pe famme ride...aspè posto foto...


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

GENIO!


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, devo ancora formarmi bene (me la racconto)...io rischio di inciampare...e sbattere il muso!


allora prudenza


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> View attachment 10551
> 
> GENIO!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sul muro dell'ufficio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tra lei e mastro oscuro cor cane e la vanoni prima o poi mi licenziano


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sul muro dell'ufficio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tra lei e mastro oscuro cor cane e la vanoni prima o poi mi licenziano


Eh,io rido per non pensare,sono bravo a ridere, a far ridere,purtroppo spesso passo dal riso alla malinconia in troppo poco tempo....


----------



## Nicka (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora prudenza


E mantenere sempre la destra!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh,io rido per non pensare,sono bravo a ridere, a far ridere,purtroppo spesso passo dal riso alla malinconia in troppo poco tempo....


sì sei bravo a farmi ridere :rotfl::rotfl:

ieri m'hai costretto a uscire dalla stanza ed andare in bagno, stavo con le lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

"te confonde cor cane" ma come se fa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E mantenere sempre la destra!


La destra è sempre fondamentale


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul muro dell'ufficio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tra lei e mastro oscuro cor cane e la vanoni prima o poi mi licenziano


pure io certi giorni sono a rischio


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La destra è sempre fondamentale


Ma anche no per chi è mancino


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sì sei bravo a farmi ridere :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ieri m'hai costretto a uscire dalla stanza ed andare in bagno, stavo con le lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> "te confonde cor cane" ma come se fa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sarà per questo che le donne mi vedono come amico e non rimedio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no per chi è mancino


La sinistra è sempre fondamentale


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà per questo che le donne mi vedono come amico e non rimedio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


po esse.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io certi giorni sono a rischio


no vabbè, ma è colpa mia. ieri lo sapevo sarebbe partito, dovevo chiudere la pagina...

è che poi sono curiosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

festino in ufficio: nachos con salsette varie, pizza, birra e un paio di bottiglie di spumante di quelli giusti.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> festino in ufficio: nachos con salsette varie, pizza, birra e un paio di bottiglie di spumante di quelli giusti.


unti :carneval: che non siete altro..


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> festino in ufficio: nachos con salsette varie, pizza, birra e un paio di bottiglie di spumante di quelli giusti.


ma è l'addio al celibato del capo?


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

compleanno. festeggiamo spesso, oggi era in misura ridotta, senno' abbiamo anche almeno un paio di salami, focacce e torte varie. E almeno il doppio di bottiglie 
E poi, il mio capo e' donna


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> festino in ufficio: nachos con salsette varie, pizza, birra e un paio di bottiglie di spumante di quelli giusti.


che bell'ufficio


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che bell'ufficio


vero?  fortunato marito!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> compleanno. festeggiamo spesso, oggi era in misura ridotta, senno' abbiamo anche almeno un paio di salami, focacce e torte varie. E almeno il doppio di bottiglie
> *E poi, il mio capo e' donna *


son sempre le migliori


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> son sempre le migliori


basta vedere certi esempi in politica


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> basta vedere certi esempi in politica


Eeeh Angelina, prima ancora Margaret, tra  un po' forse Hillary


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*

Mi piacerebe avere un capo donna....


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeeh Angelina, prima ancora *Margaret*, tra  un po' forse Hillary


lei e Ronald Reagan hanno devastato gli anni '80


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lei e Ronald Reagan hanno devastato gli anni '80


Maremma se è vero :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

*aggiornamento*

ore 12.37 ancora pulita 

oggi la sfida è più ardua del solito, perchè ci penso.. che ho le sigarette in borsa.

ma ce la farò.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ore 12.37 ancora pulita
> 
> oggi la sfida è più ardua del solito, perchè ci penso.. che ho le sigarette in borsa.
> 
> ma ce la farò.


estraile e mettile sulla scrivania... e poi sputa sul pacchetto con disprezzo. Poi calpesta tutto e butta nel cestino


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> estraile e mettile sulla scrivania... *e poi sputa sul pacchetto con disprezzo. Poi calpesta tutto *e butta nel cestino


....io starei sempre in ufficio eh? poi chiamano la neuro davvero 

"sapete l'impiegata X è impazzita, porella, era così giovane, ha iniziato a ridere da sola davanti allo schermo, poi aveva le convulsioni, sputava sulle sigarette e le calpestava"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> estraile e mettile sulla scrivania... e poi sputa sul pacchetto con disprezzo. Poi calpesta tutto e butta nel cestino


E nel mentre deve fare " oooohhhmmmmmmmmm" ?


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E nel mentre deve fare " oooohhhmmmmmmmmm" ?


assolutamente no, il contrario semmai... un urlo di guerra, un kiai liberatorio mentre le calpesta selvaggiamente


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....io starei sempre in ufficio eh? poi chiamano la neuro davvero
> 
> "sapete l'impiegata X è impazzita, porella, era così giovane, ha iniziato a ridere da sola davanti allo schermo, poi aveva le convulsioni, sputava sulle sigarette e le calpestava"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lei e Ronald Reagan hanno devastato gli anni '80


Ma anche i 90 gli 00 e i 10. Davvero grazie!


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma anche i 90 gli 00 e i 10. Davvero grazie!


stavano per fare molto peggio... leggi la storia di Able Archer :unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stavano per fare molto peggio... leggi la storia di Able Archer :unhappy:


Non la sapevo! Grazie. Alludevo al liberismo che arricchisce i ricchi, impoverisce i poveri e fa sparire il ceto medio.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> assolutamente no, il contrario semmai... un urlo di guerra, un kiai liberatorio mentre le calpesta selvaggiamente


E dopo di ciò l'azienda deciderà per lei un periodo di riposo


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E dopo di ciò l'azienda deciderà per lei un periodo di riposo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: penso più a fustigazione in sala mensa....


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non la sapevo! Grazie. Alludevo al liberismo che arricchisce i ricchi, impoverisce i poveri e fa sparire il ceto medio.


Non se ne parla mai, ma probabilmente è stato il momento più pericoloso della guerra fredda. Tutto ideato da Margaret e Ronald. Sul resto che dici... si, liberismo selvaggio.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *penso più a fustigazione in sala mensa*....


mi pare appropriata


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare appropriata



matricola 141 bissssss :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

Se cercate un bravo fustigatore sapete dove trovarmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: penso più a fustigazione in sala mensa....


Molto fantozziana questa soluzione  !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Molto fantozziana questa soluzione  !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


eh  diciamo che la mia azienda ha molte analogie con quella fantozziana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io ho il numero di matricola


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se cercate un bravo fustigatore sapete dove trovarmi...


mandami il CV, lo inoltro alle RUO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se cercate un bravo fustigatore sapete dove trovarmi...


Però dillo che il frustino è di tua moglie :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però dillo che il frustino è di tua moglie :rotfl:


Andiamo bene....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh  diciamo che la mia azienda ha molte analogie con quella fantozziana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io ho il numero di matricola


il numero di matricola è comune in molte aziende, il tuo capo siede su una poltrona di Pelle umana ? :


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il numero di matricola è comune in molte aziende, il tuo capo siede su una poltrona di Pelle umana ? :


credo di sì, dovrebbe essere pelle di stagista interinale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

però i funzionari hanno diritto alla pianta di ficus e alla lampada a piantana, non sto scherzando :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> matricola 141 bissssss :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ufficio sinistri? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ufficio sinistri? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più o meno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo di sì, dovrebbe essere pelle di stagista interinale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però i funzionari hanno diritto alla pianta di ficus e alla lampada a piantana, non sto scherzando :rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ah ah ah che benefit :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andiamo bene....:rotfl:


E certo che andiamo bene


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E certo che andiamo bene


Insomma,sei manesca,giri con la frusta,sparisci pomeriggi interi,sei stronza in generale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:se non sei interessata,bastava dirlo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sei manesca,giri con la frusta,sparisci pomeriggi interi,sei stronza in generale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*se non sei interessata,bastava dirlo*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mastro oscuro te capisco! mio marito è sparito iange: dopo avermi dato della terrona perchè amo renato zero..

ma guarda questi!! :incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,sei manesca,giri con la frusta,sparisci pomeriggi interi,sei stronza in generale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:se non sei interessata,bastava dirlo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da cosa lo deduci che non sono interessata ? Sei preoccupato della moglie ? :rotfl: Pucci, Pucci


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro te capisco! mio marito è sparito iange: dopo avermi dato della terrona perchè amo renato zero..
> 
> ma guarda questi!! :incazzato:


ma quando mai?? sono sempre qui...sei tu che non mi consideri piu'


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma quando mai?? sono sempre qui...sei tu che non mi consideri piu'


ma non è vero... ho anche smesso di fumare per te marituccio mio ioggia:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da cosa lo deduci che non sono interessata ? Sei preoccupato della moglie ? :rotfl: Pucci, Pucci


Preoccupato?insomma...sei pure manesca..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sicura di avere la meglio con me?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro te capisco! mio marito è sparito iange: dopo avermi dato della terrona perchè amo renato zero..
> 
> ma guarda questi!! :incazzato:



Ma no,per ivanl garantisco io...


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non è vero... ho anche smesso di fumare per te marituccio mio ioggia:


:kiss::kiss:
Anche se cio' mi rende felice, prima di tutto lo devi fare per te 
Poi pensi agli altri.


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :kiss::kiss:
> Anche se cio' mi rende felice, prima di tutto lo devi fare per te
> Poi pensi agli altri.


ahò e pigliati una sviolinata pucciosa senza replicare seriamente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: essù!

rsetto:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preoccupato?insomma...sei pure manesca..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sicura di avere la meglio con me?:rotfl:


No, appunto per questo mica ti devi spaventare


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Moglie, hai mangiato qualcosa a pranzo? Non esagerare con la dieta che poi mi diventi nervosa


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, appunto per questo mica ti devi spaventare



Il rischio è il mio mestiere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:da sempre...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

sto thread ormai ha perso la sua essenza


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ahò e pigliati una sviolinata pucciosa senza replicare seriamente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: essù!
> 
> rsetto:


Hai ragione, sono troppo un bravo ragazzo (ragazzo...vabbe'...)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sto thread ormai ha perso la sua essenza


Hai ragione mettici in punizione


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione mettici in punizione


Siii a te ti metto in punizione io...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii a te ti metto in punizione io...:rotfl:


no, no la Simy


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sto thread ormai ha perso la sua essenza


ormai è tipo gruppo di whatsapp :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cazzeggio totale


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ormai è tipo gruppo di whatsapp :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cazzeggio totale


infatti:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Moglie, hai mangiato qualcosa a pranzo? Non esagerare con la dieta che poi mi diventi nervosa


ho mangiato una schifezza, na specie di insalata di pesce a mensa, fatta di farro, mais, 4 gamberetti in croce e pomodorini (che ho scansato)...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti:rotfl:


Ok ricettina di La Mantia per condire gli spaghetti. frullare nel mixer : basilico, mandorle pelate e tostate, un pezzetto di zenzero fresco, il succo di 1 lime, due filetti di acciuga, olio e sale. A parte tagliare a metà dei pachini o Datterini, disporli in una teglia e spolverizzarli con zucchero di canna, lasciarli caramellare un po' nel forno. Condire la pasta con il pesto e con i pomodorini caramellati, buonissima .... Al posto dei filetti di acciuga vanno bene anche dei capperi possibilmente di Pantelleria


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ricettina di La Mantia per condire gli spaghetti. frullare nel mixer : basilico, mandorle pelate e tostate, un pezzetto di zenzero fresco, il succo di 1 lime, due filetti di acciuga, olio e sale. A parte tagliare a metà dei pachini o Datterini, disporli in una teglia e spolverizzarli con zucchero di canna, lasciarli caramellare un po' nel forno. Condire la pasta con il pesto e con i pomodorini caramellati, buonissima .... Al posto dei filetti di acciuga vanno bene anche dei capperi possibilmente di Pantelleria


ma sei brava a cucinare?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma sei brava a cucinare?


Molto, non sto scherzando, ora


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho mangiato una schifezza, na specie di insalata di pesce a mensa, fatta di farro, mais, 4 gamberetti in croce e pomodorini (che ho scansato)...


ussignur...solidarieta' 
io, dopo il festino, ho preso solo un piatto di insalata di riso, dal solito che mi fa i panini fotonici...gli ho detto 'mi aggiungi appena di maionese, ma poca mi raccomando'...c'ha dato su una badilata, sara' stato mezzo barattolo


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Molto, non sto scherzando, ora



E si adesso non scherzi,prima si,ma prima quando?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vabbè..sei umbra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

bresaola, pane  integrale e albicocche fresche... mi allargo stasera


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si adesso non scherzi,prima si,ma prima quando?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vabbè..sei umbra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quando scherzavo ?  quando ti ho scritto che il frustino era mio  Non lo presto a nessuno :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ricettina di La Mantia per condire gli spaghetti. frullare nel mixer : basilico, mandorle pelate e tostate, un pezzetto di zenzero fresco, il succo di 1 lime, due filetti di acciuga, olio e sale. A parte tagliare a metà dei pachini o Datterini, disporli in una teglia e spolverizzarli con zucchero di canna, lasciarli caramellare un po' nel forno. Condire la pasta con il pesto e con i pomodorini caramellati, buonissima .... Al posto dei filetti di acciuga vanno bene anche dei capperi possibilmente di Pantelleria


io spesso d'estate faccio un "pesto" con: pistacchi, pomodorini, basilico, peperoni gialli e rossi (olio e sale QB) e lo metto a crudo sulla pasta. Buonissimo e profumatissimo


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Dai*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando scherzavo ?  quando ti ho scritto che il frustino era mio  Non lo presto a nessuno :rotfl:



Sei proprio toga....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io spesso d'estate faccio un "pesto" con: pistacchi, pomodorini, basilico, peperoni gialli e rossi (olio e sale QB) e lo metto a crudo sulla pasta. Buonissimo e profumatissimo


Grazie della dritta, lo provo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio toga....


:rotfl::rotfl: Togo !!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Togo !!!!



Sei proprio una donna togo....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ricettina di La Mantia per condire gli spaghetti. frullare nel mixer : basilico, mandorle pelate e tostate, un pezzetto di zenzero fresco, il succo di 1 lime, due filetti di acciuga, olio e sale. A parte tagliare a metà dei pachini o Datterini, disporli in una teglia e spolverizzarli con zucchero di canna, lasciarli caramellare un po' nel forno. Condire la pasta con il pesto e con i pomodorini caramellati, buonissima .... Al posto dei filetti di acciuga vanno bene anche dei capperi possibilmente di Pantelleria



ottima grazie!!

i pomodori confit io li faccio ogni tanto... sono buonissimi!


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io spesso d'estate faccio un "pesto" con: pistacchi, pomodorini, basilico, peperoni gialli e rossi (olio e sale QB) e lo metto a crudo sulla pasta. Buonissimo e profumatissimo


deve essere buonissimo!
frulli tutto crudo? anche i peperoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ottima grazie!!
> 
> i pomodori confit io li faccio ogni tanto... sono buonissimi!


Per stasera faccio la bandiera ( ricetta umbra ) con pomodori, peperoni, cipolla, olio e sale


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> deve essere buonissimo!
> frulli tutto crudo? anche i peperoni?


yes, tutto crudo. Per evitare di scaldare troppo le verdure ed il basilico, i pistacchi li passo un attimo prima da soli, poi aggiungo il resto e frullo con l'olio a filo fino alla consistenza desiderata


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per stasera faccio la bandiera ( ricetta umbra ) con pomodori, peperoni, cipolla, olio e sale


me state a fa venì fame 


io ho mangiato carb a pranzo (miglio con piselli e lenticchie) e melanzane


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> yes, tutto crudo


grazie!


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

io ho appena avuto un incontro un filino destabilizzante in corridoio, non vi sto più seguendo, comunque buono tutto :up: boh :up:


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie!


ho editato


----------



## ivanl (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho appena avuto un incontro un filino destabilizzante in corridoio, non vi sto più seguendo, comunque buono tutto :up: boh :up:


tutto ok?


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> tutto ok?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sì si


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> me state a fa venì fame
> 
> 
> io ho mangiato carb a pranzo (miglio con piselli e lenticchie) e melanzane


con i vari pesti ( con menta, con rosmarino, con balistico ect )io ci condisco anche miglio oppure cous cous o farro, in estate sono stuzzicantissimi e saziano.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho appena avuto un incontro un filino destabilizzante in corridoio, non vi sto più seguendo, comunque buono tutto :up: boh :up:


ti sei ripresa ?


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> con i vari pesti ( con menta, con rosmarino, con balistico ect )io ci condisco anche miglio oppure cous cous o farro, in estate sono stuzzicantissimi e saziano.


mi hanno regalato della menta secca... 
consigli? che ce faccio?


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti sei ripresa ?


sì :up: 

Lucio Dalla cantava "l'impresa eccezionale è essere normale", ecco appunto :rotfl: de gente normale ce n è poca!

tutto a posto :up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho appena avuto un incontro un filino destabilizzante in corridoio, non vi sto più seguendo, comunque buono tutto :up: boh :up:


ma chi hai beccato?


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma chi hai beccato?


uno che mi voleva fare una sorpresa , ma evidentemente abbiamo una diversa idea di "sorpresa" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uno che mi voleva fare una sorpresa , ma evidentemente abbiamo una diversa idea di "sorpresa" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


direi di si


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> direi di si


meno male che faccio pugilato, la boxe mi salverà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno regalato della menta secca...
> consigli? che ce faccio?


io di solito la polverizzo con il tritaverdura, poi la puoi usare per qualsiasi uso, anche per preparare un pesto di menta o come condimento di verdure. Io la abbino alle zucchine grigliate, le condisco con una salsa di menta, olio e sale. Oppure per condire la pasta con un sughetto di melanzane e menta. Puoi fare anche delle polpettine  di melanzane e menta.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uno che mi voleva fare una sorpresa , ma evidentemente abbiamo una diversa idea di "sorpresa" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che ti è capitato il tizio da impermeabile ?


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io di solito la polverizzo con il tritaverdura, poi la puoi usare per qualsiasi uso, anche per preparare un pesto di menta o come condimento di verdure. Io la abbino alle zucchine grigliate, le condisco con una salsa di menta, olio e sale. Oppure per condire la pasta con un sughetto di melanzane e menta. Puoi fare anche delle polpettine  di melanzane e menta.



:up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> meno male che faccio pugilato, la boxe mi salverà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma l'hai steso? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma l'hai steso? :rotfl:


No sto sempre in ufficio, ti ricordi Nob :rotfl: dopo le risate, i calci alle sigarette ci manca pure il knock out a uno in corridoio :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Cena con insalata di pollo e basta, che desolazione ..


----------



## Flavia (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Cena con insalata di pollo e basta, che desolazione ..


solo?
io sto zitta
ho mangiato come
se non ci fosse un domani
(ma avevo saltato il pranzo)


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> solo?
> io sto zitta
> ho mangiato come
> se non ci fosse un domani
> (ma avevo saltato il pranzo)


Ciao Flavia  ti capisco io mangio sempre come se non ci fosse un domani :rotfl: sto attenta per motivi di salute ultimamente..
Che hai mangiato? Dicci dicci...


----------



## Flavia (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia  ti capisco io mangio sempre come se non ci fosse un domani :rotfl: sto attenta per motivi di salute ultimamente..
> Che hai mangiato? Dicci dicci...


se è per la salute 
fai benissimo
allora mi vergogno un poco
insalatona fatta con
radicchio, insalata gentile
carote tagliate alla jiulienne
olive e mail
una fetta di spada in padella
mela
gelatino
caffè
rotolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
diventerò più cicciona di Ciccio


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se è per la salute
> fai benissimo
> allora mi vergogno un poco
> insalatona fatta con
> ...


Dai ma non e' tanto! Pesce ed insalatona  se leggi cosa mangia Ivanl allora :rotfl: comunque bella la tua insalatona!! Da copiare


----------



## Flavia (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Dai ma non e' tanto! Pesce ed insalatona  se leggi cosa mangia Ivanl allora :rotfl: comunque bella la tua insalatona!! Da copiare


comunque ho messo il mais
non la mail
è che sto lavorando
e mi son confusa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
andrò a leggere
cosa mangia Ivan


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Buongiorno , io sto al mare e già fa caldo [emoji27] oggi si muore... Colazione caffe' doppio al vetro amaro :rotfl: ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a svegliarmi :rotfl:


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Buongiorno , io sto al mare e già fa caldo [emoji27] oggi si muore... Colazione caffe' doppio al vetro amaro :rotfl: ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a svegliarmi :rotfl:


ciao ti sei già abbronzata? hai già passato il periodo rischio ustione? a me è quasi passato forse non mi spello


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ciao ti sei già abbronzata? hai già passato il periodo rischio ustione? a me è quasi passato forse non mi spello


Ciao Matty, giá scottata, già passato, ora sono sul dorato/marroncino  ho iniziato a venire al mare a maggio, poi in montagna mi sono scurita :up: 
Daje, non te scottà! Come va il resto? Ultimamente latiti...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ciao Matty, giá scottata, già passato, ora sono sul dorato/marroncino  ho iniziato a venire al mare a maggio, poi in montagna mi sono scurita :up:
> Daje, non te scottà! Come va il resto? Ultimamente latiti...



Mattia ha spiegato che tutti i giorni va a loANO...ridente paesino in porvincia di BERCULO...e quindi quando torna la sera ha il culo stanco...


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mattia ha spiegato che tutti i giorni va a loANO...ridente paesino in porvincia di BERCULO...e quindi quando torna la sera ha il culo stanco...


Do va?? :rotfl: :rotfl: LoANO? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Do va?? :rotfl: :rotfl: LoANO? :rotfl: :rotfl:


Si ,ha postato pure la foto de loANO,in provincia de BERCULO.Se vendo casa a CAPITONE vado a loANO pure io,anzi me dovrebbero fa sindaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,mi prendo una villetta ad AMPOLLA una piccola frazione di loANO..ce sta tutto no?


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ha postato pure la foto de loANO,in provincia de BERCULO.Se vendo casa a CAPITONE vado a loANO pure io,anzi me dovrebbero fa sindaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,mi prendo una villetta ad AMPOLLA una piccola frazione di loANO..ce sta tutto no?


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: si a quel punto manca solo un furetto come animale da compagnia :rotfl: magari rosa :rotfl: ad AMPOLLA in provincia di LoANO


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2015)

*Dai*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: si a quel punto manca solo un furetto come animale da compagnia :rotfl: magari rosa :rotfl: ad AMPOLLA in provincia di LoANO



vai di là guarda quanto è bello loANO....


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

A Ostia mare pulito........sono allibita!


----------



## ivanl (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Buongiorno , io sto al mare e già fa caldo [emoji27] oggi si muore... Colazione caffe' doppio al vetro amaro :rotfl: ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a svegliarmi :rotfl:


Io, invece, mi appresto ad uscire nei 38° della pianura padana...vado a prendere una delle mie moto dal meccanico per riportarla a casa.
oggi pomeriggio, sempre nei 38° tre orette filate di tennis, dalle 16 alle 19. se lunedi non scrivo, sapete perche'. mandatemi un fiore per la cassa...


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao Matty, giá scottata, già passato, ora sono sul dorato/marroncino  ho iniziato a venire al mare a maggio, poi in montagna mi sono scurita :up:
> Daje, non te scottà! Come va il resto? Ultimamente latiti...


Macchè latita!!! Importuna me dandomi della maiala senza cuore!!!   :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, mi appresto ad uscire nei 38° della pianura padana...vado a prendere una delle mie moto dal meccanico per riportarla a casa.
> oggi pomeriggio, sempre nei 38° tre orette filate di tennis, dalle 16 alle 19. se lunedi non scrivo, sapete perche'. mandatemi un fiore per la cassa...


Be...non si usano più le opere di bene?!


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, mi appresto ad uscire nei 38° della pianura padana...vado a prendere una delle mie moto dal meccanico per riportarla a casa.
> oggi pomeriggio, sempre nei 38° tre orette filate di tennis, dalle 16 alle 19. se lunedi non scrivo, sapete perche'. mandatemi un fiore per la cassa...


Oooooh io sono troppo giovane per rimanere vedova, marito!! Che combini!!! Ma non si gioca a tennis a 38^


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, mi appresto ad uscire nei 38° della pianura padana...vado a prendere una delle mie moto dal meccanico per riportarla a casa.
> oggi pomeriggio, sempre nei 38° tre orette filate di tennis, dalle 16 alle 19. se lunedi non scrivo, sapete perche'. mandatemi un fiore per la cassa...


Ami il rischio


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao Matty, giá scottata, già passato, ora sono sul dorato/marroncino  ho iniziato a venire al mare a maggio, poi in montagna mi sono scurita :up:
> Daje, non te scottà! Come va il resto? Ultimamente latiti...


mi sono ustionato già, pure i dorsi dei piedi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ora il rosso astice sta piano piano calando ho macchiette marroncine qua e la, non andavo al mare dal 2009 e poi vado a fine giugno dalle 13 alle 15:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, senza crema perchè non mi sembrava il caso


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> vai di là guarda quanto è bello loANO....


loano bandiera blu anche quest'anno e la ligurie è la regione che ne ha di più per quest'anno


----------



## Bender (4 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Macchè latita!!! Importuna me dandomi della maiala senza cuore!!!   :rotfl:


ma se mai è il contrario
dico che nascondi molto in profondità un lato romantico


----------



## Nicka (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se mai è il contrario
> dico che nascondi molto in profondità un lato romantico


Seeeee seeeeee!!!!


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sono ustionato già, pure i dorsi dei piedi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ora il rosso astice sta piano piano calando ho macchiette marroncine qua e la, non andavo al mare dal 2009 e poi vado a fine giugno dalle 13 alle 15:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, senza crema perchè non mi sembrava il caso


Vabbè [emoji33] dall una alle tre al mare senza crema, ma volevi rischiare il ricovero? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> loano bandiera blu anche quest'anno e la ligurie è la regione che ne ha di più per quest'anno


TUTTI A LOANO!!! Ahahahahahahahaj

Organizziamo un pullman tradi, tipo gita delle medie :rotfl: la guida turistica Oscuro..
Io lato finestrino posti in fondo


----------



## banshee (4 Luglio 2015)

Tornando IT
serata libera, stasera sushi!  
Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Nicka (5 Luglio 2015)

Oggi provo la pasta proteica, ho molto timore...
Vi farò sapere...:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> TUTTI A LOANO!!! Ahahahahahahahaj
> 
> Organizziamo un pullman tradi, tipo gita delle medie :rotfl: la guida turistica Oscuro..
> Io lato finestrino posti in fondo


Cioè il posto dei casinari


----------



## Nicka (5 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oggi provo la pasta proteica, ho molto timore...
> Vi farò sapere...:unhappy:


Sarà che sono quasi 2 mesi che non mangio nè pane nè pasta...ma mi è sembrata buona!!! 
Ho buttato 60 gr e praticamente mi è venuto fuori un piattone che non riuscivo a finire!!
Prima di mangiarla mi sono fatta un'insalata verde semplice semplice.
La pasta invece l'ho tenuta al dente (aborro la pasta scotta), ci ho aggiunto del tonno e una spolverata di pepe. Il tonno a crudo, non ho cotto nulla.
Sto tipo di pasta è fatta di semola di grano duro, proteine dei piselli e albume, la consistenza è grezza, ricorda la pasta integrale ma meno dolce.
Unico neo per me il prezzo. Una scatola da 250 gr. sono 5 euri...:unhappy:
Vero è che ci si fanno in abbondanza 3/4 piatti eh!
Vediamo se fra 3 ore mi scoppia di nuovo la fame, adesso mi sento rotolare!


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oooooh io sono troppo giovane per rimanere vedova, marito!! Che combini!!! Ma non si gioca a tennis a 38^


Vivo e vegeto, seppur sconfitto dall'avversario. C'e' di buono, che dopo le tre ore, ero ancora in grado di giocare, per cui ho fatto un'oretta di doppio supplementare.
Sabato questo, inizio il torneo al circolo...trovero' il solito vecchietto marpione che mi fara' correre per tutto il tempo


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ha postato pure la foto de loANO,in provincia de BERCULO.Se vendo casa a CAPITONE vado a loANO pure io,anzi me dovrebbero fa sindaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,mi prendo una villetta ad AMPOLLA una piccola frazione di loANO..ce sta tutto no?


ecco, comincio il lunedì alla grande ridendo da solo in ufficio


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vivo e vegeto, seppur sconfitto dall'avversario. C'e' di buono, che dopo le tre ore, ero ancora in grado di giocare, per cui ho fatto un'oretta di doppio supplementare.
> *Sabato questo, inizio il torneo al circolo...trovero' il solito vecchietto marpione che mi fara' correre per tutto il tempo*


è un classico, dai... sono i dinosauri dei circoli, da prendere a fucilate


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco, comincio il lunedì alla grande ridendo da solo in ufficio


no lascia stare, ho riso da sola in spiaggia sabato mattina... non si può.

in ufficio, sotto la metro A, in mezzo al quartiere mio, in spiaggia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PROMEMORIA: non leggere i post di mastro oscuro quando sono in pubblico :carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vivo e vegeto, seppur sconfitto dall'avversario. C'e' di buono, che dopo le tre ore, ero ancora in grado di giocare, per cui ho fatto un'oretta di doppio supplementare.
> Sabato questo, inizio il torneo al circolo...trovero' il solito vecchietto marpione che mi fara' correre per tutto il tempo



buondì marito! ti dovrei redarguire che vai a giocare sotto al sole  ma visto che stai tutto ok ti mando un bacio di buon lunedì


:bacissimo:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> ecco, comincio il lunedì alla grande ridendo da solo in ufficio



Allora mi sono informato:a loANO c'è solo una linea,il a 90,la fermata non puoi prenotarla,è a voce:capo m'apri de dietro?:rotfl:Sali a 90 e scendi a pecora,come ho già scritto mattia ha subito fatto un bell'abbonamento intera rete,e sembra che chiami ogni fermata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:buon giorno a tutti e ciaone alla pantera de prati....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà che sono quasi 2 mesi che non mangio nè pane nè pasta...ma mi è sembrata buona!!!
> Ho buttato 60 gr e praticamente mi è venuto fuori un piattone che non riuscivo a finire!!
> Prima di mangiarla mi sono fatta un'insalata verde semplice semplice.
> La pasta invece l'ho tenuta al dente (aborro la pasta scotta), ci ho aggiunto del tonno e una spolverata di pepe. Il tonno a crudo, non ho cotto nulla.
> ...


mai provata!! ma è buona?? ma sarebbe a dire, una pasta fatta di proteine ma non di carboidrati?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buondì marito! ti dovrei redarguire che vai a giocare sotto al sole  ma visto che stai tutto ok ti mando un bacio di buon lunedì
> 
> 
> :bacissimo:


Grazie per il pensiero, ma finche' sono in salute ed le gambe girano, io ne approfitto...quando sul campo dovro' tirare il carrello con la bombola, allora giochero' la mattina alle 8 come i vecchietti 
Buongiorno e buon inizio settimana anche a te :kiss:

qua alle 7,30 ci stavano gia' 29,5°...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no lascia stare, ho riso da sola in spiaggia sabato mattina... non si può.
> 
> in ufficio, sotto la metro A, in mezzo al quartiere mio, in spiaggia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *PROMEMORIA: non leggere i post di mastro oscuro quando sono in pubblico *:carneval:


ma davvero eh


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora mi sono informato:a loANO c'è solo una linea,il a 90,la fermata non puoi prenotarla,è a voce:capo m'apri de dietro?:rotfl:Sali a 90 e scendi a pecora,come ho già scritto mattia ha subito fatto un bell'abbonamento intera rete,e sembra che chiami ogni fermata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:buon giorno a tutti e *ciaone alla pantera de prati..*..:rotfl:


sì ciaone te lo dico io, buongiorno a te Mastro Oscuro, oggi ce la facciamo a non farmi rischiare il licenziamento e/o la chiamata alla Neuro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no ragazzi, sabato mattina co sto LoANO e "ah capo che m'apri de dietro"... vabbè se uno non è de Roma mi rendo conto che non fa troppo ridere, io sommorta. 

Comunque è Mattia, cioè je posta la foto col distributore co scritto ANO, essù!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,ha postato pure la foto de loANO,in provincia de BERCULO.Se vendo casa a CAPITONE vado a loANO pure io,anzi me dovrebbero fa sindaco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,mi prendo una villetta ad AMPOLLA una piccola frazione di loANO..ce sta tutto no?


Questa me l'ero persa !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa !!!!:rotfl::rotfl:



A CAPITONE mi hanno proposto di fare il sindaco,così pure a BASTARDO....!Ma adesso sto in fissa con L'ano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro82019 ha detto:
			
		

> A CAPITONE mi hanno proposto di fare il sindaco,così pure a BASTARDO....!Ma adesso sto in fissa con L'ano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vicino a perugia c'è un comune che si chiama  BASTARDO


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vicino a perugia c'è un comune che si chiama  BASTARDO



Appunto,mi riferisco a quello....!E Dopo orte,sulla e 45 c'è capitone...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà che sono quasi 2 mesi che non mangio nè pane nè pasta...ma mi è sembrata buona!!!
> Ho buttato 60 gr e praticamente mi è venuto fuori un piattone che non riuscivo a finire!!
> Prima di mangiarla mi sono fatta un'insalata verde semplice semplice.
> La pasta invece l'ho tenuta al dente (aborro la pasta scotta), ci ho aggiunto del tonno e una spolverata di pepe. Il tonno a crudo, non ho cotto nulla.
> ...


a descrizione,sembra buona


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mai provata!! ma è buona?? ma sarebbe a dire, una pasta fatta di proteine ma non di carboidrati?


Non è malaccio, certo non è la pasta classica! Il mio consiglio è comunque condirle...
Ho visto le tabelle di entrambe, ho preso un pacco Barilla di penne e le penne che ho comprato.
In quelle classiche su 100 gr. ci sono 70 gr. di carboidrati e 13 di proteine ed eventuali altre voci.
In quelle proteiche su 100 gr. ci sono 51 gr di proteine e 26 di carboidrati ed eventuali altre voci.
Quelle proteiche hanno anche un apporto maggiore di fibre rispetto a quelle classiche e sono a basso indice glicemico (cosa che interessa a me).

Io in accordo con il dottore e il personal trainer ho iniziato a integrare un minimo di carbo, anche se non me li hanno mai fatti smettere del tutto. C'è da dire che un piatto di pasta (pure finta) rispetto a una galletta di riso è tutt'altra storia!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,mi riferisco a quello....!E Dopo orte,sulla e 45 c'è capitone...:rotfl:


Ah ah ah sei un predestinato della E45


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a descrizione,sembra buona


Ecco, questi sono 60 gr. pare che sia diventata mezzo kg!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, questi sono 60 gr. pare che sia diventata mezzo kg!!!
> 
> View attachment 10559


 da provare oh!


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da provare oh!


Io ti dico solo che ho fatto una fatica boia a finirla, non mi sentivo così piena da due mesi...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti dico solo che ho fatto una fatica boia a finirla, non mi sentivo così piena da due mesi...


io ieri ho mangiato la pasta a pranzo, dopo una settimana di astensione, ho mangiato soltanto riso una volta... ho cenato con la frutta, ero ancora piena all'ora di cena!

ma sarà pure il caldo...qui si schiatta :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ieri ho mangiato la pasta a pranzo, dopo una settimana di astensione, ho mangiato soltanto riso una volta... ho cenato con la frutta, ero ancora piena all'ora di cena!
> 
> ma sarà pure il caldo...qui si schiatta :facepalm:


Io con sta storia che sto attivando il metabolismo mi trovo sempre ad avere fame...pure col caldo...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io con sta storia che sto attivando il metabolismo mi trovo sempre ad avere fame...pure col caldo...:unhappy:


figata dai :up:

ora faccio merenda con due albicocche


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ieri ho mangiato la pasta a pranzo, dopo una settimana di astensione, ho mangiato soltanto riso una volta... ho cenato con la frutta, ero ancora piena all'ora di cena!
> 
> ma sarà pure il caldo...qui si schiatta :facepalm:


Pure qui, ma ieri sera California Burger da Old wild west dopo il cinema: Hamburger (fresco), funghi, scamorza affumicata, prosciutto affumicato, insalata, salsa old wild west. Patatine, quelle tagliate grandi e 1/2 litro di Blanche.


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure qui, ma ieri sera California Burger da Old wild west dopo il cinema: Hamburger (fresco), funghi, scamorza affumicata, prosciutto affumicato, insalata, salsa old wild west. Patatine, quelle tagliate grandi e 1/2 litro di Blanche.


Odioti!!!!


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure qui, ma ieri sera California Burger da Old wild west dopo il cinema: Hamburger (fresco), funghi, scamorza affumicata, prosciutto affumicato, insalata, salsa old wild west. Patatine, quelle tagliate grandi e 1/2 litro di Blanche.


quanto sei unto marito mio :inlove: io invece da OWW prendo sempre il panino con hambuger doppio e bacon.. con la salsa che dici tu...e stesse patatine.. 

eri tu l'uomo della mia vita!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2015)

L'OWW mediamente fa cagare trote salmonate.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto sei unto marito mio :inlove: io invece da OWW prendo sempre il panino con hambuger doppio e bacon.. con la salsa che dici tu...e stesse patatine..
> 
> eri tu l'uomo della mia vita!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La volta scorsa ho preso il Toro Seduto triplo...era impossibile da gestire con le mani, ho dovuto farmi dare le posate...
Ho visto che stavolta ce le hanno portate loro, si vede che hanno capito che certi panini non si possono mangiare senza.

Che eri tu la donna della mia vita io te l'ho detto tanti giorni fa :kiss::kiss:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'OWW mediamente fa cagare trote salmonate.


Ora hanno gli hamburger freschi (o meglio, io li ho visti nel menu' ieri per la prima volta). Decisamente migliori.
Poi, andarci due/tre volte l'anno non e' 'sta gran tragedia. Si puo' fare


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io con sta storia che sto attivando il metabolismo mi trovo sempre ad avere fame...pure col caldo...:unhappy:


vuoi un pezzo di focaccia?


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi un pezzo di focaccia?


Vuoi andare a quel paese!?!?!


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi andare a quel paese!?!?!


lo prendo come un sì


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> La volta scorsa ho preso il Toro Seduto triplo...era impossibile da gestire con le mani, ho dovuto farmi dare le posate...
> Ho visto che stavolta ce le hanno portate loro, si vede che hanno capito che certi panini non si possono mangiare senza.
> 
> Che eri tu la donna della mia vita io te l'ho detto tanti giorni fa :kiss::kiss:


io ci vado poco e solo d'inverno, sono sincera... le cene fuori da aprile in poi solo sushi o pesce... carne e pizza le facciamo in casa 

che te magni oggi a pranzo?


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ci vado poco e solo d'inverno, sono sincera... le cene fuori da aprile in poi solo sushi o pesce... carne e pizza le facciamo in casa
> 
> che te magni oggi a pranzo?


boh, non lo so...con questo caldo non so nemmeno se esco o resto dentro in mensa (per quanto mi faccia schifo...)


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Oh*

Ma chew è sta mosceria qui dentro?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chew è sta mosceria qui dentro?:rotfl:


mastro oscuro, quando non ci sei ne approfitto per lavorare senza ridere  sai com è  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mastro oscuro, quando non ci sei ne approfitto per lavorare senza ridere  sai com è  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però mastro me sa de vecchio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Pensa se te lavoravo in stanza...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mastro me sa de vecchio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Pensa se te lavoravo in stanza...


mastro è "maestro", è rispettoso non è da vecchio :rotfl::rotfl: allora come vuoi che te chiamo?

seee vabbè c'avevano licenziato in tronco senza manco giusta causa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mastro è "maestro", è rispettoso non è da vecchio :rotfl::rotfl: allora come vuoi che te chiamo?
> 
> seee vabbè c'avevano licenziato in tronco senza manco giusta causa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In ufficio mi chiamano "er murena"o"il boss"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!CI sono giorni che nella mia stanza c'è il delirio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In ufficio mi chiamano "er murena"o"il boss"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!CI sono giorni che nella mia stanza c'è il delirio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


er murena?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non stento a crederlo..


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> er murena?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non stento a crederlo..


"er murena","er secco","il boss"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> "er murena","er secco","il boss"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è più bello mastro oscuro, io ti continuo a chiamare così... tu me chiami pantera io te chiamo mastro, fine della discussione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> è più bello mastro oscuro, io ti continuo a chiamare così... tu me chiami pantera io te chiamo mastro, fine della discussione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok,meglio non discutere con te.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,meglio non discutere con te.:rotfl:


:carneval: detto da te.........


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> :carneval: detto da te.........


Ecco...co la pantera de prati ,so cazzi per culo di traverso e salati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco...co la pantera de prati ,so cazzi per culo di traverso e salati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non è verooooo io so essere anche molto gentile  e tu non puoi dire di no!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non è verooooo io so essere anche molto gentile  e tu non puoi dire di no!


Quando dormi.Con la pantera de prati so culi sgarati...:rotfl:


----------

